# BACK AGAIN?? 10 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS.....MAY 18 TRIP REPORT



## schumigirl

​
*To another trip report from Carole n Tom.............

I do say from Tom too as he is a self assigned "photographer" for these trip reports....and he does a good job too and all without complaining........although maybe slightly on occasion as he starts to eat and I pounce on him and realise we haven't taken a picture yet...........oh dear!! He really is the most wonderful guy and I`m so lucky with him........pictures are important as they do recount and preserve our memories form all our trips over the years. It`s so much easier now they are digital.......I have thousands of regular pictures all in boxes and in order from our life together and so many memories.......we did go through them all a few years ago and got rid of all the unnecessary ones.....and it did thin the piles down massively.......

I do have to say this year we didn't take as many pictures as we usually do.......we still took a lot.....but it`s nice not to see everything through a lens..........although as I said it`s mainly Tom who takes the pictures.......bless him....he has the patience of a saint and indulges to all my whims and desires I have regarding our trips.........thankfully it`s always things we both want to do. 

You may have guessed by now we are slightly addicted to RPR, Universal Theme Parks, Orlando and Florida itself...........I wouldn't say its a bad addiction of course, but an addiction all the same......... Thankfully it`s one we share.........I couldn't imagine our trips if we didn't both love the place so much.........

The thread title is self explanatory.......I really don't come up with fancy or clever trip report names........plain and simple suits us........but this line was said so often to us during our stay from staff members......there are a few who don't know us well, but do know our faces.............yep, Back Again........

Anyone who has read the trips before will know who we are.........but as said we are Carole and Tom......been very happily married for almost 26 years. We had our wonderful trip last year celebrating our Silver wedding Anniversary, my 50th Birthday and Tom celebrating a very early retirement which is the reason we can now travel so frequently..........and what a trip we had..........

Then in December we had a very short, but fabulous week in December with the light of our life......our  adult son Kyle........he is simply the most fabulous son you could wish for .......he is enjoying his career immensely in finance and we love the fact he still wants to take the occasional trip to Orlando with us........again, we had another wonderful visit to RP with him. We have already booked another December trip this year with 10 nights at RP and Kyle has taken the vacation time off again, we decided to stay a little longer as 7 nights just wasn't enough last year.........that was all booked and sorted before we even left last year with him. We are very organized.......... 

This year we have 5 visits to Orlando booked with a 5 night stay in July in NYC before an extra 7 nights at Sapphire Falls........some say we are crazy especially as we fly from the UK.......it is a long flight, usually around 9 hours and with the time you have to be at the airport before hand and waiting around it does make a long day......but so worth it. We soon get over any tiredness we may feel from the flights........as I said, it`s so worth it..........

As we usually stay slightly longer, especially our September trips which are 19 nights, we don't always focus on the parks all day every day. We are very lucky to have the gift of time and do enjoy getting around to places we may not have seen. We do still love the Universal Orlando Theme Parks though and always spend some time even on short trips.........

So this trip is the 2nd of five trips this year.........we have already enjoyed 10 nights in March which we very much enjoyed the Mardi Gras experiences........a new one for us........we have already booked 14 nights for next March too and planning again to stay at Sapphire........we guessed we would love it before we stayed here. 

We do know the hotel well as we have enjoyed many visits over to StrongWater Bar while staying at RP........it`s a fun bar!!!! But we did like the hotel. We were very fortunate to be given a private tour of the whole hotel just after it opened and were immediately struck by how pretty and warm it felt......it has a huge lobby but still manages to feel nice without being cavernous. 

So, introductions and a small back story of us I`ll end this first post before I ramble on too long......I have been known to bang on a lot..........

If you are reading along, Thank you........I do hope you enjoy it........we didn't do a whole lot this trip but still managed to be busy most of the time, at the same time we felt so relaxed and enjoyed our time at Sapphire Falls so much...........

More to come.............
*


----------



## I-4Bound

Yay! I have been checking the boards for the past few days hoping I would see you had started this report. Looking forward to reading along! We leave 2 weeks from today! Getting so excited!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Yay! I’m in! I love all your great reports filled with awesome info of UO and surrounding towns, oh and of course delicious food! 

I have to finish your Mardi Gras report! Darn work gets in the way


----------



## Owlpost23

What a treat to find another trip report from you,Carole! Looking forward to hearing about your newest adventures!


----------



## Stargazer9

Yessss!  So happy to see another report!!  Can't wait to read about the next lovely vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Yay! I have been checking the boards for the past few days hoping I would see you had started this report. Looking forward to reading along! We leave 2 weeks from today! Getting so excited!



 Andrea.........you made it first!!!!! 

2 weeks today you`ll be there!!!! That has come around so quickly......I`m sure you`ll all have a fabulous time there........

Yes, I should have started this earlier, been home 5 days now, but ended up so busy with one thing and another.....but, started now and as always try and finish it as quickly as possible.........but, glad to have you along and hope you enjoy it.......



disneyAndi14 said:


> Yay! I’m in! I love all your great reports filled with awesome info of UO and surrounding towns, oh and of course delicious food!
> 
> I have to finish your Mardi Gras report! Darn work gets in the way



 Caroline...........lol.......you`re so busy though, you are allowed to catch up late..... your trip report must take up your time too.....it`s fabulous by the way!!!! Disney is still an amazing place to visit and your pictures show it well.........

Hope you enjoy this one......it seemed quite slow paced while we were there, but reading back we didn't have a lot doing nothing time.......or maybe we did and the rum clouded my view.......

Glad you`re here..........


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> What a treat to find another trip report from you,Carole! Looking forward to hearing about your newest adventures!



 along to the lovely Owlpost23..........I`m so glad you made it here again for this one too........hope it`s a fun read for you........





Stargazer9 said:


> Yessss!  So happy to see another report!!  Can't wait to read about the next lovely vacation!



 to Stargazer9........I still love that username so much!!!! We are very much a stargazing family.........

But, glad to have you along and hope you enjoy it too.......thanks for reading along again.........


----------



## jump00

Woo hoo!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## ckmiles

Woohoo!  Im so excited to read all about your recent trip!  And hear about all the great food and drinks!


----------



## pattyw

I'm here Carole!! You've inspired me to attempt a TR! I'm nowhere near as exciting and don't write as eloquently, but you're teaching me!!

We are loving Sapphire Falls!! Looking forward to seeing more pictures from you! You rock as a photographer!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Reading along as usual


----------



## schumigirl

*PRE TRIP.........

As everyone who reads this knows, I never, ever write a Pre trip report.........I much prefer to surprise..........and certainly surprise myself enough that's for sure .......I think with us never really planning anything, the thought of deciding ahead of time what we`ll do on a certain day doesn't fill me with joy.......so we don't. We do however where possible arrange to meet friends, whether it be friends from the boards or TM friends who we have known a long time. That`s about the only thing we ever plan. 

It may not suit everyone but it suits us down to the ground..........

So this trip was booked last year when we went on a booking fiesta........I think we sorted 3 trips in the space of an hour or so, over one or two glasses of wine of course............doesn't take us long to book flights........people always ask about cost of flights from the UK to Orlando and it varies. We book as soon as we know our dates, so probably not the best or cheapest way to book, but it`s more about convenience for us........what it costs when we book is what it costs. However this flight was our cheapest of the year.......we paid $1,400 with Thomas Cook, our second choice company for flights after Virgin Atlantic, thought that was decent. We booked last November and did manage to pick the seats we wanted too. We usually book exit row if there`s no Premium available but these were already gone, so we chose seats as near the front as possible. The plane we were on although not having Premium had very decent legroom, we had been on it before on our trip to NYC last September. So we were happy. You can probably do it cheaper than we do it, and I`m sure many do, but as I said, we prefer the convenience of just having it booked with dates that suit. 

Car hire again is something that in the UK with who we book with, once you pay there are no reductions if price comes down. I have American friends who talk of the cost of car rental coming down and they pay the reduced rate.......nope......once we`ve paid, that the price you`re stuck with. Again, we got the standard SUV and it cost us roughly $500 for 10 nights which we thought was a real bargain. We have paid so much more for the same standard before. We booked direct with Alamo who are our first choice for car rental. 

Airport hotel was again the Radisson at Manchester Airport. This is somewhere we always stay when flying from here. It would be just as easy for us to fly from Gatwick or Heathrow distance wise, but we like the flights from Manchester and it`s not a bad drive up there. We again booked the Executive Lounge which is nice for relaxing in. You get free wine, beers and hard liquor from 5pm till 9pm and snack items, we never found the snacks to be up to much, but the lounge is nice. 

We had decided on Sapphire Falls this trip for a few reasons.  One reason is simply it is a beautiful hotel. 

We had as I mentioned been given a tour when it opened and always planned to stay at some point. But, for one reason or another we had never got around to it........one reason was the Presidential Suite for our last 4 nights at RPR one year.......that was amazing!!!! Biggest shower ever. But, when we decided to have so many trips this year, we knew we`d stay at least once here. So it was arranged for us to stay for 10 nights. 

In between our Christmas trip and this one we had our 10 nights for Mardi Gras.......which was amazing!!! 

But, on the way home from our March trip we got talking to both the Virgin Check in Supervisor and a TSA officer who both mentioned we should apply for Global Entry. We had always been given TSA Pre Check on our boarding cards the last few years without asking for it......never quite sure why it was there, but never questioned it.......so when we got home I began to look into it. 

It certainly seems to be advantageous if you are a frequent flyer into the USA........avoiding those long lines at immigration as 3 or 4 jumbo jets can arrive at the same time you know how long lines can be. So this would be wonderful for us.  

When you come from the UK you travel on and ESTA, if you don't have that you don't travel unless you have a Visa.........so I went on the website and discovered we had to first apply to the UK Government and get clearance from them.......this took a few days and a cost of around $55 each. Once you have confirmation you are given a code and can apply to the quite scary American Border website......this costs $100 each and the really scary thing about this is, if you are refused for any reason your ESTA becomes invalid and you have to go for a Visa, which can take time. And we only had 7 weeks till we were off again.......

But, we very carefully and meticulously put in both applications.......some of the questions were slightly confusing, of course that may have just been me....... But we went ahead and submitted them. You are told it can take up to 2 weeks for a reply........most people have a reply in 10 days. 

Of course the Easter Weekend came slap bang in the middle of this.......so it was nerve wracking enough to wait, although we really had no reason to worry as we had been assured since we already had been given Pre check it wouldn't be a problem. But, I`m a worrier.......always have been, always will be .......so, on Day 11 since the application had gone in I was beside myself with worry and began looking at flights to Dublin to the American Embassy in case we needed a Visa........on the afternoon of April 24th Tom`s phone tinged to say he had a message.......yep, it was the text to say check your application as there had been a change.......oh my goodness....how nerve wracking was it till we opened his account........and it had been Conditionally Approved........the next step was either make an appointment at one of the few places in the UK you could do it, or turn up at any of the participating airports of which MCO had recently been added and complete the application there. 

So, then we waited for my phone to go.........I set myself a few tasks to keep busy, yes I was that nervous ........and within an hour I got my text......logged in and again, Conditionally approved. I almost burst into tears I was so relieved........Tom of course had no such doubts and had been constantly reassuring me all the time........but you know that stomach churning feeling of......what if.........so now I could really start looking forward to our trip without worry. Well, without worrying about that......as I said I am a natural worrier.........although at the same time I`m very pragmatic and realize at the end of the day.......there`s not much point in worrying.......poor Tom......he really has a lot to put up with. 

Kyle didn't apply as he only has the one trip this year, so we didn't think it would be worth it for him........so in December depending on lines, we may stand with him or just go through and wait for him at the other side.......he`s not bothered as he`s done it so many times. 

But, we now just had to wait the few weeks till our time to fly came around.................and I`m not the most patient of folks as Tom will attest to ........but he often reminded me, very kindly I have to say, we used to have to wait a year between trips......very true

So with that.........

TRAVEL DAY coming up...........




*


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Woo hoo!!! Can't wait!!!



A very warm  jump00..........

So nice to have you read along again..........hope it`s fun for you!!!! 



ckmiles said:


> Woohoo!  Im so excited to read all about your recent trip!  And hear about all the great food and drinks!



 along too ck...........we certainly did have some good food and drinks.......as my ever tightening clothes can attest to!!!!! Oh dear....that rum will get me every time...........

Hope you enjoy it..........


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I'm here Carole!! You've inspired me to attempt a TR! I'm nowhere near as exciting and don't write as eloquently, but you're teaching me!!
> 
> We are loving Sapphire Falls!! Looking forward to seeing more pictures from you! You rock as a photographer!



 Patty.........glad you took some time out of your trip to join in..........I have to say Tom is really the picture taker out of the two of us.......I will take credit for pointing certain things out though........sssshhhhhh don't tell him I said that........

Sapphire Falls is a gem of a hotel.......I`m enjoying your live trip report a lot!!!! Enjoy the rest of your trip..........



J'aime Paris said:


> Reading along as usual



 yay!!!! Glad you`re here too........lovely to see you post again........

Hope you too enjoy this one........nice to have you along for the read.........


----------



## erinch

I’m in! What fun!


----------



## roxysmum123

I love your trip reports!  I'm so glad to catch this one right at the beginning  - looking forward to living vicariously through you lovely people!


----------



## macraven

_I never got the memo the trippie started......I must be the step child here
reading along now._


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> I’m in! What fun!



 Along...........erinch..........hope you enjoy this read too.......nice to have you here.......



roxysmum123 said:


> I love your trip reports!  I'm so glad to catch this one right at the beginning  - looking forward to living vicariously through you lovely people!



A very warm  roxysmum123...........Thank you so much for the lovely comment.......I appreciate ones like that........

I do hope you enjoy the trip report.........and glad to have you here............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I never got the memo the trippie started......I must be the step child here
> reading along now._



 To macraven.........my email must have took the snail mail route..........

It wouldn’t be the same without you.........always enjoy your lovely comments.........you already know most of the trip.......so I hope it’s still fun to read for you..........


----------



## jocelyn6

Yay! Another Carole and Tom adventure! Looking forward to following along!


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Yay! Another Carole and Tom adventure! Looking forward to following along!



 Jocelyn...........glad you made it along and nice to see you post again........

Hope this one is as much fun for you to read along with .........and you were almost in it  ........next time our timings will be better I’m sure .......


----------



## tink1957

I'm here 
Looking forward to your latest adventures


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm here
> Looking forward to your latest adventures




 Vicki.........glad you made it here......I do hope you enjoy this one too...........I think I surprise myself looking back at what we did on this trip as I keep saying we didn't do much..........lol.........


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY MAY 10TH................TRAVEL TO AIRPORT DAY.............
*

*We slept really well last night, rather unusually again......and we only had one glass of wine each too.......I always say a good nights sleep sets you up for the day.....but I was shattered this morning.........thankfully the zingy grapefruit and lime scented shower gel was the invigorating wake up it promised.......isn't it awful when you want to go back to sleep and can`t, but the mornings you can go back to sleep you just can`t fall over.........rough......*

*I got downstairs and Kyle was already down, he was leaving early for work this morning so it was just after 6 and he was heading to put his suit on........and strangely I didn't feel too bad today with leaving him again........he was fine. He had a good day ahead at work and was going to be busy when we were gone........so, I carried on with all the usual stuff and Tom appeared just before he came back down and leave.........*

*I grabbed Kyle a couple of bottles of water and as I went to give him a hug, that's when the tears filled up........yep, I still get emotional leaving him despite all his assurances he`s going to be fine, and I know he will, but I`m his mum and will miss him. But, I don't go into full blub mode, and eventually let him give his dad a hug......and with his wishes to us to just have fun he is in the drive getting in his car and off he goes........watching him wave I fill up a little bit more......Tom jokes he`s barely out of the driveway before I`m fine, I wish. But, I`m glad he has plans for his time when we are away. *

*So with Kyle gone, I wipe my eyes and head back through to make our breakfast.........food will always cheer me up...........we make bacon rolls and a big mug of tea........then we tidy up, and get on with last minute packing.........I actually mean packing. We do pack the morning we leave as there`s no reason for us to be packed up before.........it doesn't take long at all, and we know we haven't forgotten anything then........we always say as long as we have passports and credit card we`re fine.......anything else we can pick up there. So, in about half an hour we`re packed......then it`s hand luggage which is easy. *

*I give my mum a call around 8.30 and say goodbye to her........trying to catch my mum in is hard work.......83 year old and is a social butterfly.......she claims she doesn't go out much, but she`s never in!!! However I do catch her in this morning and we have a brief chat and I can hear she`s rushing off somewhere and doesn't want to be rude and hurry me off the phone......lol........so I tell her we`re just leaving......and say our goodbye`s for a while......I talk to my mum a lot, so 13 days is a long time to not talk......she doesn't have internet up there so no modern technology like Skype........*

*We then do the final touches to the house and Tom loads the cases into the car.....always a dilemma........they never go in the same way twice!! But, he gets it done and we lock the house up after a last minute bathroom visit.........and we set off. *

*The drive is around 3 hours up to Manchester.......and today is a lovely day to travel......sun is shining but it`s more or less behind us all the way. We have on 80`s radio and we are in such a joyous mood as we have another trip in front of us........the roads were unusually quiet today for a weekday, and we arrive up in Manchester around midday.......*

*The car park of the hotel is mobbed. There isn't a parking space to be had which can be a problem at the hotel.....they have conferences and of course people park there, but there is no where else around to park if there are no spaces. We spot a manager wandering around, stop and ask him what we should do and he tells us to park in a disabled space. I`m not comfortable doing that at all. But, we have no choice. He tells us not to worry there will be loads of spaces after 3pm, we can move it then if we wish. So we pull into the space and unload our bags and pop them on a trolley the manager has thoughtfully brought over to us.......we do chat about the parking and they recognize it is a problem. Space as always is a premium. We thank him for his help and head round to the entrance.........*

*We are in an Executive room........just a normal room but you have access to the lounge which has snacks and drinks available all day and alcohol and wines available from 5pm till 9.30pm. We go up straight to the Executive check in on the 9th floor......its so quiet up there, and doesn't seem to be going to be busy this time. Check in quick and painless and he informs us the room will be 20 minutes or so, so we`ll wait in the lounge and someone will come and tell us when it`s ready. This hotel is lovely.....the staff are always so helpful and very professional.......it`s just a nice place to stay all round. There are other options around the airport, and some real bargains to be had I suppose, but the convenience of walking through the Skywalk in the morning is of more value to us. So that's why we always pay more to stay there than is probably necessary. The price includes our parking while we are away, we leave the keys with the front desk and they do move the car offsite while we are away, although sometimes it hasn't moved. But it`s always waiting for us when we come back......we`ve used this company for may years and fingers crossed there has never been any issues with the cars. They film all around the car and note any scratches or bumps......we have none of these and as long as it comes back like that we`ll be happy.........*

*So, into the lounge and it`s empty........we are the only ones here...........*




















*During the day they have teas, coffee, fresh orange juice, waters, cokes and beers all out to help yourself and snacks like olives, crackers and chocolates laid out......they usually have chocolate covered strawberries, but none today.
*




















*Tom makes himself a coffee and I have a coke and we sit and enjoy the sunshine streaming in to the glass covered room......it is gloriously hot and at the same time cool with the aircon gently swirling around........and so peaceful. I know it will get busier, but for now we begin to enjoy what is in effect the start to our trip. 
*






*We enjoy just looking out of the window and watching the comings and goings of the airport, although this time of day is generally a quieter time.....all the big flights have arrived or already gone.......but we still enjoy it. 
*













*One of the Concierge staff comes in to tell us the room is ready and she has taken our luggage down already.......so she gives us our room cards and we finish our drinks and head down. The rooms are no surprise to us anymore, we have stayed here so often it is very familiar.
*











































*The room has the usual things like a safe, iron and board if required and they do give you two bottles of water complimentary........we have never used the coffee machine but we do use the kettle to make tea before bedtime.....or during the night on occasion when we haven't been able to sleep.........it is a nice room and the bed is unbelievably comfortable. Tom finds the pillows slightly too soft, but I like them. The shower products are nice too, but they used to be better. 

We look down and see there are spaces that have become available, so we take down anything that`s not coming with us like jackets and long trousers Tom travelled in.........we both head down as it`s so lovely outside......Tom moves the car out of the disabled space and into a general space, and thankfully it`s a decent space. Hopefully no bashes or scrapes. We are over the far side of the car park, and on the way back up to the hotel Tom of course starts to think about pictures......bless him.........
*












*I always think it`s quite an impressive looking airport hotel. 

We of course are now starting to think of lunch as we are a little bit hungry now........so into the bar area where our trip really does begin........and it`s fairly empty today. Last time we were here in March it was very busy. We get our usual booth and decide to order a bottle of wine and take our time as we have nowhere to go for the rest of the day..........
*













*The wine is decentish........it`s ok for a hotel bar and I`m not expecting a top class wine list anyway here.........definitely overpriced but they have you there and it`s to be expected.........we then begin to think of food......we usually have something light and then enjoy dinner in the restaurant later, but it`s now around 2pm and we are hungry now, so we opt to share a pizza.......we decide on the meat feast and ask him for chilli flakes and tabasco as it`s not a spicy pizza.........no problems........

It`s so nice to be just sitting around sipping wine and passing the time thinking of what lies ahead for us........it`s just nice. But then the pizza arrives.......it looks so good.
*







*And it is good........and very filling!!! We can`t imagine being ready for dinner tonight after eating this..........again, it is larger than it looks.......


We finish up the pizza and the wine and we must have looked very romantic or look as if we were celebrating something, but the manager sends over two glasses of prosecco for no real reason......how lovely of him.......I don't think he had seen we had just finished a bottle of wine, or maybe he had............we would manage somehow...........lol........I`m not usually very good at drinking wine during the day, it makes me sleepy on occasion........but it`s vacation time and allowed........
*







*We sit till around 4.15 ish and then get the check paid and thank the manager again for the complimentary prosecco......it was very nice.......he says it`s a pleasure and thanks us for our continued patronage........I then remember we have seen him the last few trips.......I`m usually good with faces and names, but I had no memory of seeing him till he really spoke to us......he had grown a slight beard and looked very different. 

We go up to our room and get our cases to walk down to the terminal for Twilight Check in. Thomas Cook offer this for flights up to midday the following day, well, they've stopped it now for flights to the USA but it was convenient and saved some time in the morning. The terminal is a 5 minute walk away so we are there and there already two couples in front of us. We check our bags in and there are new rules and measures for American flights. Although we are checked in, we don't get our boarding card.......we have to come back for that in the morning.........really!!! So no benefit whatsoever now.........the staff explain it is likely being stopped for the USA, I`m not surprised. I think from what they said they are getting a lot of grief from people not happy.......not an issue for us at all. 

But, luggage gone and we see the priority tag go on the cases. We had paid for their priority package where your luggage comes off first and you are first on the plane.......if you are Premium you get this automatically, but this flight had no premium so not an option. We always hope and pray our luggage does indeed end up in the same place as us. 

We take our time and head back to the Radisson.........and up to the lounge. 

It`s 5pm now and the wine and alcohol is out as is the snack type food. We really aren't ready for anything so I have another coke and Tom another coffee.....and the lounge is very quiet to what it usually is. We did notice the door could only be accessed by using your room keycard,  before it lay open and I suppose was easy to enter if you hadn't actually paid for it.........but it`s fairly quiet. 


We sit here most of the evening chatting and relaxing and talking over the trip ahead and eventually we do get a little peckish. We had definitely decided we wouldn't be anywhere near ready for a proper meal in the hotel restaurant like we usually do, so we would partake in the snacks offered tonight, and I`m glad to say they had improved massively from the last few visits. 

They had slices of rare roast beef, mini quiche and pork pies, spicy empanadas, spring rolls and a kind of curry samosa. So with the olives still out and the snack crackers, we made a lovely little meal out them.......and enjoyed some more wine, but not too much as we don't want to feel even a little under the weather tomorrow.........

It was a lovely evening.......and once it got dark we were getting ready to leave when the lady who kind of runs the lounge tells us we are more than welcome to take something back to the room. There is a sign up saying no drinks to be removed from the lounge, but I think that's to stop the extremists. We don't bother though as I just want a cup of tea now. 

Back to the room and I love overlooking the airport at night.........we make some tea and Tom sprawls out and watches something on tv......we had free movies, but there wasn't really anything we wanted to watch. 

We had tried to Skype Kyle but the reception was so poor we ended up giving up.....we left messages saying we would try on Saturday morning sometime. Such a shame but we would speak soon. 
*














*We watch some tv for an hour or so, then set every alarm we need to........we arranged an alarm call from the hotel and I set my ipad too.......we don't plan to be up too early as we only need to pick up a boarding card, so need to be there 4 hours ahead. We also have the priority line through security so we do plan a little longer sleep.........if only. 

Around 11pm we put the tv off and settle down for what we hope will be a really good sleep...........and marvel again, that everything is in front of us for another trip. *


----------



## AtTheRoyal

Yay!! Another trip report.  I get so much entertainment out of your reports.  Thank you for writing them.  When you mentioned that you had on 80's radio on your ride to the airport..... I chuckled.. I love that channel!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## cocofifi

So happy to see another Carole and Tom trip report started! Just the thing to help with my post trip blues - one of your awesome trip reports! Well, this along with planning another trip down in the fall. I never told you how much I enjoyed your Mardi Gras trip report. It had such a fun,laid back vibe. And how exciting to hear you have three more trips to look forward to! That is awesome. As always, looking forward to reading all about this trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schumigirl

AtTheRoyal said:


> Yay!! Another trip report.  I get so much entertainment out of your reports.  Thank you for writing them.  When you mentioned that you had on 80's radio on your ride to the airport..... I chuckled.. I love that channel!  Can't wait to read more!



 Holly.......nice to have you along from the beginning this time........

I am so stuck in the 80’s it’s scary.......... love that music! 

But, thank you.......really hope you enjoy this one too


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> So happy to see another Carole and Tom trip report started! Just the thing to help with my post trip blues - one of your awesome trip reports! Well, this along with planning another trip down in the fall. I never told you how much I enjoyed your Mardi Gras trip report. It had such a fun,laid back vibe. And how exciting to hear you have three more trips to look forward to! That is awesome. As always, looking forward to reading all about this trip. Thanks for sharing.



 cocofifi..........yay!! You made it......oh post trip blues are the worst!!  Hope you get something else booked soon.......it helps  Tom says I’m not allowed to have the blues anymore........lol......

Thank you!! I’m so glad you enjoyed the Mardi Gras trip too.........I think this one is even more laid back.......we were determined to chill a little.....and I think we did..........

Nice to have you along too


----------



## Miffy

Subscribing. Loving this trip report--and I have to say the photos are awesome!


----------



## erinch

One of the things I ove about your reports, is the way you encounter a slight challenge, and immediately talk through how to respond with resilience. All grumpy travelers should take you along!


----------



## Raeven

Following along!


----------



## Romib

Yay, just finished the other one yesterday. Loved your story about Vodoo doughnuts.


----------



## klacey1

Hi Carole! I so love your reports. I love how you and Tom truly get the party started the day before vacation. Nothing like that last-minute anticipation and excitement! I get lots of snide comments about going to Orlando multiple times a year, so I love reading reports from fellow FL lovers and knowing there's kindred spirits out there!
It'll be odd to read a TR of yours that doesn't take place at RPR! Looking forward to hearing about all your lovely experiences!


----------



## schumigirl

Miffy said:


> Subscribing. Loving this trip report--and I have to say the photos are awesome!



 Miffy...........Thanks so much for the compliments.......I will tell my "photographer" he`s doing a good job....... Hope you enjoy reading along too........


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> One of the things I ove about your reports, is the way you encounter a slight challenge, and immediately talk through how to respond with resilience. All grumpy travelers should take you along!



Aww thanks........you just have to roll with the punches you get sometimes..........especially with travel when there`s not much you can do about anything................


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Following along!



 Raeven..........so glad you saw this and posted........

Glad to have you along for this one too..........


----------



## schumigirl

Romib said:


> Yay, just finished the other one yesterday. Loved your story about Vodoo doughnuts.



 along for this one too Romib...........hope you enjoyed the previous trip report, and this one too......

That might just be my favourite meeting event ever at Universal with the CEO guys.........it`s one of those things that timing was everything......and sheer dumb luck we were there when they were.......and of course having not a clue who they were........it was just funny and nice at the same time.......


----------



## schumigirl

klacey1 said:


> Hi Carole! I so love your reports. I love how you and Tom truly get the party started the day before vacation. Nothing like that last-minute anticipation and excitement! I get lots of snide comments about going to Orlando multiple times a year, so I love reading reports from fellow FL lovers and knowing there's kindred spirits out there!
> It'll be odd to read a TR of yours that doesn't take place at RPR! Looking forward to hearing about all your lovely experiences!



 Klacey1 for another one!!!! 

Oh we`ll take any excuse to start a party......even if it`s just the two of us.........

Yep, why folks, well, some folks feel the need to comment about how many times we go is beyond me........I get that`s it`s quite a long flight from the UK , but hey ho.......it`s second nature now.....and so worth it for the time we get to spend there........ I`m sure you can ignore those comments to, but yes, unnecessary.......yep, plenty of kindred spirit here!!!! 

It was weird driving past the entrance to RP this year.......and not pulling in.......we did smile a little to ourselves it was different this time.

Hope you enjoy it anyway


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY 11TH MAY.......TRAVEL DAY.........*
*

We slept fairly well, till around 2am. The heat woke us up.....the A/C must have adjusted itself as the room was boiling hot......Tom fiddled with it and within 5 minutes the room was more tolerable.....but, I was awake. And trying to get back to sleep was going to be almost impossible. But we tried........I got up once or twice to watch the activity in the surprisingly busy airport at 3am. Thing is the bed was incredibly comfortable, so we should get a good sleep....but we all know that night before the trip feeling.......excitement just over rides the bodies desire to sleep. Eventually however Tom fell asleep first and I dropped off around 4 finally...........

I had set the alarm for 6.30am. Our flight left at 11.30am, so that gave us plenty of time to get ready, pick up boarding passes and then enjoy some time relaxing before the flight. 

The shower was fairly poor though........I have a lot of hair to rinse and it took ages, but eventually I appeared and Tom jumped in asking if I had left him any shower gel........cheeky..........I had actually left him a little .......I was using their hairdryer as I don't bring one with me, saves luggage space......and it`s awkward as it`s one of those that you have to keep your finger on the button to make it work.......fiddly. But, managed it. I also had no straighteners as I put them in checked baggage, so they were gone. My hair would be so untidy, but a long flight makes it messy anyway........

Once we were ready to go downstairs, Tom asked me where the Fob for the car was. We hand one in so they can move and store the car while we are away.....I had one of those blind panic moments ......I had put them in my handbag when we were in the bar yesterday.......and my handbag was packed away in checked luggage......in the airport!!! I groaned immediately and thought they won`t be able to move the car..........Tom just laughed and said he was sure that had happened before many times, he would explain to them what happened........but I felt annoyed I had done it.........then he checked his "party pack" bag and there they were.......thank goodness!!!! I know it wouldn't have been a problem really, but it saves any hassle........and I actually swore I remember putting them in my bag........I did, but must have given them back to Tom at some point..........panic moment over. I don't like to start the day with such a bad thought!!!

So, we checked the room over, made sure everything was out the safe and things like that........and we went downstairs to hand the keyfob and envelope with our return flight details on it........took a few minutes and then we walked into the connecting Skywalk down to the Terminal.......with just hand luggage it`s easy.......and we got half way down when Tom asked if I was sure I had got everything..........and had another NO moment........I had left my iPad charger in the wall..........doh!!!!! Thank goodness he had checked with me if I thought we might have forgotten anything.......I did have my iPads (of course) but no charger........so we trundle back down to get it..........that walk seemed longer somehow.........I waited in the lobby while Tom went back up to the Concierge desk and explained to the guy what we had done.......no problem, he knew us and took Tom down and let him in to the room and retrieved my necessary charger.......would be lost without it!!!! Tom jokes it is the hardest working item in our home.........he could be right actually 

So setting off again we made it to the terminal this time where we had to join the line to get our boarding cards. And it looked a long line. But, as we had priority we had a much shorter line and there were only a few folks in front of us. One staff member went through the extra security questions.......how did we get here this morning.....he did smile when I said we had walked from the Radisson........few more questions and he put the tab on the back of the passport.......and by then we were at the desk and took seconds to get the passes. While we were waiting the couple in front of us turned around......I thought I recognized them vaguely.........she immediately pointed at us and reminded us we had been on the same Virgin Atlantic flights in December.......she even told us we had the opposite exit row seats from them........lol....what were the chances. I did remember them and especially when they started to talk about cruising.....they fly in and drive down to catch a cruise.......small world. 

Again through security was a breeze with Priority........you don't have to take shoes off or bring out Ipads this morning........and we get through in no time at all......although as I put my hands up for the xray and the guy said stand  still.......another officer waved funny and smiled through the glass.......so I burst out laughing and said to the first guy it was the other guys fault I laughed.........it`s nice to see the human side of them. But, I was good to go.....we collected our belongings back together and headed through for breakfast. Yep, I`m never far away from being hungry........

We pass through the alluring displays of every conceivable perfume and make up brand you can imagine......and the offers of strong alcohol at this time of the morning are not appealing at all. Just can`t do it at that time of day.......we will come back and see if there`s anything I need, but to be honest I don't this time......but, will still look. But, for now we head for breakfast and in this terminal we go to the same place and hope for a window seat......I`m very childlike when it comes to planes.......I love to watch them and see them whenever we are there......We arrive at Giraffe for food and I see there is only a big table free by the window, but as it`s not too busy I ask her very nicely if we can have it.......sure, no problems. So we do get our window seat..........
*







*This isn't a gourmet place by any means, but it`s decent.........I don`t take any pictures of the food here for some reason.........but we order a large pot of tea, I decide on toast and preserves and a side of bacon......I like bacon.......and Tom goes for the eggs, bacon, sausage and toast as he omits the tomatoes and beans that comes with it.....yuk!!! I don't like beans, but especially despise seeing them for breakfast..........but, it`s part of the classic cooked breakfast over here for some reason.......not for us though. Our food arrives fairly quickly and it`s quite nice.....we then pass the time while we wait to go downstairs.........and watch the planes come and go......always like to see the Virgin planes........even if it`s not the Jumbo.
*













*I was looking rather flushed already and that was without alcohol.......only hot tea!!

We pay the check and head back down to the hustle and bustle of Duty Free.....I did go into Bobbi Brown, but they didn't have what I wanted, then I spotted a woman demonstrating GHD`s.....I actually don't have a pair of these anymore, although Tom struggles to believe that as I do have a very large collection of straighteners for some reason......but, I wander over and ask to see the larger paddle pair.....she offers to show me them working, I`m delighted as I feel my hair is in need of a straighten.......she does ok, not as good as I would do it, but I decide to buy a pair as I did like the feel of using them. You got your free gift of heat protection spray with it.....not fabulous, but I like this stuff. She had a deal on where you saved another $7 with a voucher......not a huge discount but I use the voucher. So that was the sum total of our purchases today......we pay for them and then we pick up some water and a couple of snacks for the plane in case the food isn't good......it usually is, but you never know. 

We mooch around while waiting for the gate to be announced and just watch fellow travelers come and go.....some look happy but wow does travel stress some people......I`m afraid we like calm. 

It`s not too long till our gate comes on the board and we wander down......the flight does show on time again which is always a bonus.....a delay for us is never fun. Not fun for anyone of course. We sit down for a few seconds when they announce boarding for assistance pax and Priority Pax.......we are right by her, so we jump up and get to go through first......I`ve never done that before......got on the plane first........and I don't get pulled aside for another security check again.......so we get to the plane and Cabin Crew welcome us and I actually tell her I`ve never been first on a plane before.......lol......she must have thought wow, she`s easily pleased......but she was lovely.......

We have Row 4 H & K which are decent seats.........although they don't have Premium seats on this plane the legroom is decent. 
*



















*The reason they don't have Premium on certain flights is they lease planes from a company called Airtanker........and folks tend to say they`re flying on the Airtanker.......which conjours up images of a mass military plane......but in reality its a decent plane, just no Premium. 

With Thomas Cook, you pay for your drinks on board and also pay an upcharge to watch the decent movies on IFE....unlike Virgin where this is all complimentary.  It`s just a different way. 

We get seated and put our hand luggage in the overhead bins and we settle down while everyone else boards........I don't mind waiting. I see one of the CC talk to a couple on Row 1 and heard them say thank you.......I wondered if it was an anniversary or something........but, she heads towards us and checks the seat number.........I worry we`re going to be asked to move to accommodate someone else.......but, she checks we are Mr and Mrs X, we say yes.......she tells us as we are frequent flyers with them as a little thank you our first drinks will be free today and we will be upgraded to Premium movies for free. How lovely!!!! And a nice little touch from Thomas Cook......it`s not huge but still lovely all the same. 

We are all ready to go in around 20 minutes when the captain announces a slight delay as 6 pax had not made their connection, so the luggage had to be offloaded.......of course.......if not for that we would have been already flying by now. But, these things happen........

Eventually at 12.10pm just 40 minutes later than planned we took with a very smooth takeoff on what was a very gloomy UK day. Just the type of day we like to take off on. We immediately hit some turbulence as we went through some very thick cloud.........didn't last long though and it was nice to come out the other side of the clouds and see blue skies and sunshine.......I do like a bit of turbulence!!!!! 

So we plug ourselves in to the movies and await the drinks service before food is served...........I actually can`t remember which movie I watched initially but Tom plugged himself into some Xmen or similar type of movie.......but, Tom can watch almost anything.........

The drinks come around and we get a red and a white wine each........you get two for a certain price, but we asked for one as we didn't want to look as if we were expecting two......however CC gave us the two each.....we usually purchase the offer of two anyway. 
*













*It`s a little bit before the food comes around as we experience some more turbulence, but the movies keep us from noticing too much......I flick between that and the skymap too which I prefer to see once we are closer.........but eventually the food appears and we both choose beef with dumplings which was very nice for plane food........
*







*And the usual accessories of water, crackers with cheese and chutney, a bread roll and a dessert. The dessert is usually very nice, but today it`s a mint chocolate mousse........I hate mint desserts and don't like chocolate very much.......Tom isn't keen but gives it a try........nope. Not for him either. 
*







*After the food we settle down and I go between looking out the window at the seemingly never ending ocean, read a little, watch a movie and the skymap. Time splits between going very quickly at times, and dragging........Once we hit Canada and then head down the Eastern Seaboard it`s much more interesting.......seeing all the snow and ice as we fly over Canada is quite a sight. 

We actually fly directly over the City of Boston today, but we cant see anything as it`s so cloudy.......what a shame.......and over Long Island and I can see roughly where my family live......it looks so clear today............sadly though we just can`t make out the city as cloud covers the distant view there. 

I then snooze for an hour until I`m woken up by afternoon tea being served.........this helps pass the time too.........eating. 
*







*It was actually very nice. I adore clotted cream....doesn't sound nice, but it`s lush!!! Very rich...........we don't take the tea or coffee as it`s not the nicest....so pepsi will suffice for now. They do give us a bottle of water when we get on the plane and you can go up and ask for free water anytime during the flight. 

Now once this is cleared away we have an hour till we land.......and this is the longest hour ever!!!! We visit the bathroom and then settle down again to just wait to land. We see we approaching Kennedy slightly different this time and we only found out later why. I knew Kyle would be tracking the flight as he does if he is around, and he was gutted too when he told us we had missed a rocket launch by minutes.......we are huge space fans. This launch had been postponed a couple of times in the last weeks, so we knew it was close. 

But, that's why we took the strange route.......Kyle told us the skies on the radar picture opposite us were empty which is unusual to see. 

But we were almost there........even after so many trips the anticipation and excitement is palpable.......we were just ready to land. And land we did. Nice bumpy landing on the furthest runway possible.......and only 15 minutes late which wasn't bad. I do always feel a little sad when we land that Kyle isn't with us, but for today I felt ok as I saw the approaching hub in front of us. 

Now we just had to complete the final step of our Global Entry process. That was on our mind now. 
*

,


----------



## cocofifi

Two likes we had in common - watching planes and a bit of turbulence! Glad you had a good flight. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## schumigirl

*TRAVEL DAY CONT..........


So we all stand up when the seatbelt sign goes off and begin to collect our belongings together........the cabin door is opened fairly quickly and we all jockey for position to go stand in another line.......weird, but we do it........we had seen one of the Virgin Jumbo`s had beaten us in today so that meant immigration lines would be long. And of course the work that was going on at MCO meant it was a little convoluted there.......so we thank CC for taking such good care of us and we exit the aircraft that has got us here safely again. I always say a little thank you as we get off another safe flight.........

So, now is the bit we had been rather foolishly worrying about.....well I had, Tom was fine and guessed it would be a given. Although we have no reason to be worried at all, I still do..........

We join a very long line of pax all waiting for the immigration checks we go through to enter the country, and todays line was long. We hear a woman shout any Americans or Global Entry come forward........we had been told to make ourselves known to a TSA officer and we would complete the final part of the process here. You didn't need an appointment, just turn up. So here we were...........we spoke to her in front of a very curious bunch of people who began listening in as I explained we had to complete the process......I showed her the forms we had printed off and she very confidently told us that wasn't enough we needed a card and needed to have a confirmed appointment. For one horrible second it went through my mind I had done something wrong and she was correct and we would be on the next plane home.........but, I told her it said on the TSA website we could do this.......she said for us to wait there and wait we did. I could see folks very curious as to what we were doing just as she appeared back and said to come with her..........so we walked all the way to the front of the line and she told us to see the officer at number 10 when she was free. I think it annoyed quite a lot who were waiting when we were ushered over to the Officer. 

So, we explained what we were there to do and she said no problem.......she did ask for our ESTA print out.....the one thing we hadn't printed out.......she explained if the system went down we needed to prove we had it......we would absolutely have it next time. So, she looked at our print out and said she didn't recognize it.....it was different to previous ones...but she asked the Officer behind and she confirmed that she had seen them and it was fine........so she processed us and took our picture.....even told us to smile........in the UK you are not allowed to smile for driving licences or passports.........so it`s unusual being told to smile.........this Officer was lovely actually and very human, you could have a nice conversation with her while she processed it. 

She then told us to go back to a machine at the rear of this area, put our passports in and tick the correct code when it came up......she said if a certain code didn't come up, cancel and come back to her......but come back to her anyway........so we did and were very nervous (why I don't know) that the right code came up.......it did!!! Big relief.........so again, we went back to the front and again annoyed a family who were next to see this officer......we went straight back to her and she said yep, you now have Global Entry.......yay!!! All that worry over the last few weeks........but, it`s what I do best..........we thanked her for her help profusely and exited the Immigration area......and a very short walk to luggage retrieval.......

Our luggage should have been first off as we had priority..........so we waited, and waited.......and then waited some more.........yep, guess who`s was almost last off........most of the luggage with Priority on them were near the end of the bags offloaded.........we did laugh at this point.......not much more to do. And as I wandered to the bathroom finally, our luggage appeared.........we were just glad it was there and not somewhere else. 

We finally exit the baggage area.........we get on a monorail straight away and before we know it we are in the airport itself and heading down to car rental desks........I was following Tom and noticed he had stopped.....I thought Alamo was further on.......so I glanced up to see a very bemused guy in his 30`s smile and wonder who I was......I had followed the wrong guy.......oops!!!!! Tom was way ahead and had turned to see where I was and was laughing as I apologized to this young man for following him......he just laughed too........so I caught up with Tom and we went straight to the Alamo desk. This is fun......we don't need any upgrades or extras, and the last few years they haven't even tried so this was  surprise when this very enthusiastic young man offered us every upgrade possible.......he was met with a bunch of no thank you`s.......he was a tryer. 

We set off over to the garage and spoke to Alamo there and showed them the upgrade note we had from the manager from our last visit........it`s easier to deal with them in there than the desk staff. So we ended up with a BMW (we don't like BMW) X3..........but it was fine. And white......don't like white cars either.........but it would get us from A-B and that was all that mattered. It did have a satnav that we hadn't asked for and did have more power than the last few cars we had driven from Alamo. 

We sorted out the luggage and got mirrors and seats in position and the all important air conditioning........it was lovely and hot.......

We were on the road in a few minutes..........and how we loved the familiarity of this journey back home......albeit a different home this time.......everything is so familiar and we love that first journey back when we land. I had put my hand luggage in the trunk, so no pics of landmarks as we get closer like the Eye........but as we got closer to the top of Universal Boulevard we could see some rather unusual amounts of traffic as we approached the bridge where you can see RP and SF.........

Of course Friday night.........Grad Bash was on.......so many buses and cars all heading for Universal........but, it may have taken a few extra minutes, but didn't affect us. As we turned into Hollywood Way we saw the familiar turn into RP and it was strange passing it by to go somewhere else........but only a few moments on we are turning into Sapphire Falls for the first time. 

It is a pretty hotel and has the added advantage of having a multi storey parking garage.........this will be a blessing if it rains was my very perceptive comment about now........we drove up to level 2 and unloaded the car and walked to the elevator which was almost right beside us. This took us down and you can walk all the way under a cover till the main doorway or you can turn into the convention area and appear in the lobby that way too......we chose the regular door. 

Walking in felt lovely.........we knew the hotel well as we had visited many times to enjoy the pleasures of StrongWater Tavern......so it wasn't strange to us....and it is so pretty.......it`s large and airy and very light....doesn't feel cavernous at all. Tom went to the bathroom and I stood with our luggage till he got back. I was daydreaming when I saw a movement out of the corner of my eye.........I almost yelped in delight when I saw our friend.....he had waited for us to arrive tonight........awww.......big hugs all round. I was thrilled to see him as I assumed he`d have gone home by now.......but here he was. At that point Tom came out and was over the moon too to see him........and he walked us over to the check in desk where he got us checked in while we chatted away.......

He then escorted us up to our room which thrilled us again, he always makes us feel so special.......and we were over the moon to see The Sapphire Suite......wow!!!!! We were in the sought after Guest House 2, this was where we wanted to be......This suite is beautiful........we had seen it before when he gave us a tour 2 years ago, but we had forgotten how lovely it was........and we had the lagoon view he knew we`d love.....straight over to RP!!! We were so happy........this felt so right to stay here and definitely felt as much like home as RP is. 

He showed us around again and eventually we said our goodbyes as he was heading home.......we were so grateful to him for everything........

We didn't move the luggage yet......just took some pictures.........
*









































































*Wow!!!! We were loving this.........and the view was perfect........I couldn't wait till it was fully dark to see everything all lit up.......
*







*Then our doorbell rang.......it felt weird hearing a doorbell........I looked out and there was no one there.....or so I thought........then a young man appeared and said he had a gift for us........wow again......we had only just arrived..........
*








*This was just beautiful........I opened the card with the tray it was from our friend!!!! What a kind thought from him......we would certainly enjoy all of this......strawberries were lush and my favourite cheeses were on the platter!!!! We were so grateful to him for being so thoughtful........ever felt so content you could cry....yep. We had a massive hug and then thought we had to start unpacking.........all while nibbling the lovely platter that we had received........perfect. 

Once we unpacked and freshened up, we headed down to our favourite bar........StrongWater.........yep, we had been here many times........the food is divine and right up our street, and the cocktails are heavenly.....and strong!!!! But this had to be our first stop tonight on our first night......

It wasn't overly busy and we got seated easily..........the young man who plays the guitar was on tonight, he is very good and not too loud so you can still hear yourself talk........I get my ipad out and send a thank you email straight away........
*










































*Our first drink was indeed welcome.......we finally met Tyler, he consistently gets fabulous reviews for service but we had never had him take care of us although we had heard a lot about him......and he was nice......I ordered my favourite French Berry Daiquiri and Tom went for a Blue Moon
*







*They were lovely!!! And very welcome.........

We sat for a while before we decided to order food........I am always keen to try their new dishes and they had changed the menu since we were there in March........so we opted for the new Florida Ceviche which claimed to be spicy........a beef and pineapple skewer dish and plain old beef sliders......not very exotic but Tom likes them.........
*



















*Instead of another strong cocktail I ordered a glass of wine......and it was nice too.........we thoroughly enjoyed our food, it was delicious.......we shared everything except the rather alarmingly green cilantro flavoured sauce....we hate cilantro....so we left it.....but everything else is wonderful. And the ceviche was indeed spicy.........Tyler mentioned he thought he knew us.....we laughed and said we had been in once or twice.......lol........

We sat for a while and paid the check then wandered out to the outdoor area and took a couple of pictures before heading up to our room........the view here is just lovely.......
*







*We took a couple in the lobby too........very peaceful area at this time of night...........
*



















*And one of the pool that we wished we had the energy to go in tonight..........
*







*But, we had hit that wall.......we had been awake for so long by now.......and with having a wine and a strong cocktail, I was exhausted now......but we did giggle how nice it was not to have to walk all the way back over to RP from StrongWater.........

Our suite was so cosy with the lights on and felt warm and welcoming........turndown had already been before we got into the room, so we had opened everything, but I love coming back in when all the drapes are drawn and dimmed lights are on. 

But for tonight, it was a shower and into the exceptionally comfortable bed........it was large and we had plenty of room. We have a big bed at home so always appreciate a bed of similar size. I slightly opened the bedroom drapes as we put the lights off........I do love dropping off while seeing the place lit up. And I did think we would sleep well tonight. *


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> Two likes we had in common - watching planes and a bit of turbulence! Glad you had a good flight. Looking forward to the next installment.



Another turbulence fan!!!! 

lol.....there`s not many of us around........I love flying, and it never gets old......always look forward to it.........


----------



## pattyw

Love those pictures and SF!  Thanks for doing such great reviews on the resort.  It convinced us to stay there and we were so impressed!!


----------



## I-4Bound

I always enjoy reading about travel days. Since we drive, the concept of flying and dealing with airports is pretty foreign to me. I have always thought that airports were so exciting!


----------



## J'aime Paris

cocofifi said:


> Two likes we had in common - watching planes and a bit of turbulence! Glad you had a good flight. Looking forward to the next installment.



I am petrified of turbulence!
Anytime we have a bumpy flight I'm a wreck for the rest of the day.

I guess I don't know enough about turbulence...I'm irrationally convinced that the plane is falling apart or we are falling from the sky!


----------



## macraven

_What a great way to start your vacation!

How did Tom like the sliders ?
They look basic and I like basic foods _


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Love those pictures and SF!  Thanks for doing such great reviews on the resort.  It convinced us to stay there and we were so impressed!!



Thanks Patty.......I’ll thank my photographer........he does most of the pics I have to say.......

And glad to hear you enjoyed Sapphire so much........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I always enjoy reading about travel days. Since we drive, the concept of flying and dealing with airports is pretty foreign to me. I have always thought that airports were so exciting!



I adore airports! 

Everyone is usually on a high, so happy with trips to look forward to........well, I know we are.....lol.......

Unless they build a bridge over the Atlantic I doubt we’ll ever drive.......although we do plan to do a drive across the States maybe in 2 years........so maybe we’ll drive there then......from wherever........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I am petrified of turbulence!
> Anytime we have a bumpy flight I'm a wreck for the rest of the day.
> 
> I guess I don't know enough about turbulence...I'm irrationally convinced that the plane is falling apart or we are falling from the sky!



Lol.......I’m like that with the Take off.........can’t quite understand the whole thing........but turbulence I get.......you do need to bump around to be safe........but I know it’s an awful feeling if you don’t like it.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _What a great way to start your vacation!
> 
> How did Tom like the sliders ?
> They look basic and I like basic foods _



It was a fabulous start! 

He loves the sliders........he has had them before and enjoyed them........they do have cheese and onions on them too.........


----------



## saskdw

What an amazing room with a great view!!

WOW!!

Curious to see how you made out without Express Pass. Hard to go without when you're used to it!


----------



## cocofifi

What a beautiful suite and what a lovely welcome from your friend! What a wonderful start to your trip. We tacked on a day to our May visit and decided to stay at SF before moving over to PBH. It’s a lovely resort with such a nice feel to it - I can see why you enjoy it.


----------



## keishashadow

WooHoo TR time! 



schumigirl said:


> *PRE TRIP.........
> 
> As everyone who reads this knows, I never, ever write a Pre trip report.........I much prefer to surprise..........and certainly surprise myself enough that's for sure .......I think with us never really planning anything, the thought of deciding ahead of time what we`ll do on a certain day doesn't fill me with joy.......so we don't. We do however where possible arrange to meet friends, whether it be friends from the boards or TM friends who we have known a long time. That`s about the only thing we ever plan.
> 
> It may not suit everyone but it suits us down to the ground..........
> 
> So this trip was booked last year when we went on a booking fiesta........I think we sorted 3 trips in the space of an hour or so, over one or two glasses of wine of course............doesn't take us long to book flights........people always ask about cost of flights from the UK to Orlando and it varies. We book as soon as we know our dates, so probably not the best or cheapest way to book, but it`s more about convenience for us........what it costs when we book is what it costs. However this flight was our cheapest of the year.......we paid $1,400 with Thomas Cook, our second choice company for flights after Virgin Atlantic, thought that was decent. We booked last November and did manage to pick the seats we wanted too. We usually book exit row if there`s no Premium available but these were already gone, so we chose seats as near the front as possible. The plane we were on although not having Premium had very decent legroom, we had been on it before on our trip to NYC last September. So we were happy. You can probably do it cheaper than we do it, and I`m sure many do, but as I said, we prefer the convenience of just having it booked with dates that suit.
> 
> Car hire again is something that in the UK with who we book with, once you pay there are no reductions if price comes down. I have American friends who talk of the cost of car rental coming down and they pay the reduced rate.......nope......once we`ve paid, that the price you`re stuck with. Again, we got the standard SUV and it cost us roughly $500 for 10 nights which we thought was a real bargain. We have paid so much more for the same standard before. We booked direct with Alamo who are our first choice for car rental.
> 
> Airport hotel was again the Radisson at Manchester Airport. This is somewhere we always stay when flying from here. It would be just as easy for us to fly from Gatwick or Heathrow distance wise, but we like the flights from Manchester and it`s not a bad drive up there. We again booked the Executive Lounge which is nice for relaxing in. You get free wine, beers and hard liquor from 5pm till 9pm and snack items, we never found the snacks to be up to much, but the lounge is nice.
> 
> We had decided on Sapphire Falls this trip for a few reasons.  One reason is simply it is a beautiful hotel.
> 
> We had as I mentioned been given a tour when it opened and always planned to stay at some point. But, for one reason or another we had never got around to it........one reason was the Presidential Suite for our last 4 nights at RPR one year.......that was amazing!!!! Biggest shower ever. But, when we decided to have so many trips this year, we knew we`d stay at least once here. So it was arranged for us to stay for 10 nights.
> 
> In between our Christmas trip and this one we had our 10 nights for Mardi Gras.......which was amazing!!!
> 
> But, on the way home from our March trip we got talking to both the Virgin Check in Supervisor and a TSA officer who both mentioned we should apply for Global Entry. We had always been given TSA Pre Check on our boarding cards the last few years without asking for it......never quite sure why it was there, but never questioned it.......so when we got home I began to look into it.
> 
> It certainly seems to be advantageous if you are a frequent flyer into the USA........avoiding those long lines at immigration as 3 or 4 jumbo jets can arrive at the same time you know how long lines can be. So this would be wonderful for us.
> 
> When you come from the UK you travel on and ESTA, if you don't have that you don't travel unless you have a Visa.........so I went on the website and discovered we had to first apply to the UK Government and get clearance from them.......this took a few days and a cost of around $55 each. Once you have confirmation you are given a code and can apply to the quite scary American Border website......this costs $100 each and the really scary thing about this is, if you are refused for any reason your ESTA becomes invalid and you have to go for a Visa, which can take time. And we only had 7 weeks till we were off again.......
> 
> But, we very carefully and meticulously put in both applications.......some of the questions were slightly confusing, of course that may have just been me....... But we went ahead and submitted them. You are told it can take up to 2 weeks for a reply........most people have a reply in 10 days.
> 
> Of course the Easter Weekend came slap bang in the middle of this.......so it was nerve wracking enough to wait, although we really had no reason to worry as we had been assured since we already had been given Pre check it wouldn't be a problem. But, I`m a worrier.......always have been, always will be .......so, on Day 11 since the application had gone in I was beside myself with worry and began looking at flights to Dublin to the American Embassy in case we needed a Visa........on the afternoon of April 24th Tom`s phone tinged to say he had a message.......yep, it was the text to say check your application as there had been a change.......oh my goodness....how nerve wracking was it till we opened his account........and it had been Conditionally Approved........the next step was either make an appointment at one of the few places in the UK you could do it, or turn up at any of the participating airports of which MCO had recently been added and complete the application there.
> 
> So, then we waited for my phone to go.........I set myself a few tasks to keep busy, yes I was that nervous ........and within an hour I got my text......logged in and again, Conditionally approved. I almost burst into tears I was so relieved........Tom of course had no such doubts and had been constantly reassuring me all the time........but you know that stomach churning feeling of......what if.........so now I could really start looking forward to our trip without worry. Well, without worrying about that......as I said I am a natural worrier.........although at the same time I`m very pragmatic and realize at the end of the day.......there`s not much point in worrying.......poor Tom......he really has a lot to put up with.
> 
> Kyle didn't apply as he only has the one trip this year, so we didn't think it would be worth it for him........so in December depending on lines, we may stand with him or just go through and wait for him at the other side.......he`s not bothered as he`s done it so many times.
> 
> But, we now just had to wait the few weeks till our time to fly came around.................and I`m not the most patient of folks as Tom will attest to ........but he often reminded me, very kindly I have to say, we used to have to wait a year between trips......very true
> 
> So with that.........
> 
> TRAVEL DAY coming up...........
> 
> 
> 
> *



$1,400 USD?  As I scrape myself off the floor in terror, will say congrats.  I will never complain about airfare again, that is a hurt piece lol




schumigirl said:


> *THURSDAY MAY 10TH................TRAVEL TO AIRPORT DAY.............
> *
> 
> *We slept really well last night, rather unusually again......and we only had one glass of wine each too.......I always say a good nights sleep sets you up for the day.....but I was shattered this morning.........thankfully the zingy grapefruit and lime scented shower gel was the invigorating wake up it promised.......isn't it awful when you want to go back to sleep and can`t, but the mornings you can go back to sleep you just can`t fall over.........rough......*
> 
> *I got downstairs and Kyle was already down, he was leaving early for work this morning so it was just after 6 and he was heading to put his suit on........and strangely I didn't feel too bad today with leaving him again........he was fine. He had a good day ahead at work and was going to be busy when we were gone........so, I carried on with all the usual stuff and Tom appeared just before he came back down and leave.........*
> 
> *I grabbed Kyle a couple of bottles of water and as I went to give him a hug, that's when the tears filled up........yep, I still get emotional leaving him despite all his assurances he`s going to be fine, and I know he will, but I`m his mum and will miss him. But, I don't go into full blub mode, and eventually let him give his dad a hug......and with his wishes to us to just have fun he is in the drive getting in his car and off he goes........watching him wave I fill up a little bit more......Tom jokes he`s barely out of the driveway before I`m fine, I wish. But, I`m glad he has plans for his time when we are away. *
> 
> *So with Kyle gone, I wipe my eyes and head back through to make our breakfast.........food will always cheer me up...........we make bacon rolls and a big mug of tea........then we tidy up, and get on with last minute packing.........I actually mean packing. We do pack the morning we leave as there`s no reason for us to be packed up before.........it doesn't take long at all, and we know we haven't forgotten anything then........we always say as long as we have passports and credit card we`re fine.......anything else we can pick up there. So, in about half an hour we`re packed......then it`s hand luggage which is easy. *
> 
> *I give my mum a call around 8.30 and say goodbye to her........trying to catch my mum in is hard work.......83 year old and is a social butterfly.......she claims she doesn't go out much, but she`s never in!!! However I do catch her in this morning and we have a brief chat and I can hear she`s rushing off somewhere and doesn't want to be rude and hurry me off the phone......lol........so I tell her we`re just leaving......and say our goodbye`s for a while......I talk to my mum a lot, so 13 days is a long time to not talk......she doesn't have internet up there so no modern technology like Skype........*
> 
> *We then do the final touches to the house and Tom loads the cases into the car.....always a dilemma........they never go in the same way twice!! But, he gets it done and we lock the house up after a last minute bathroom visit.........and we set off. *
> 
> *The drive is around 3 hours up to Manchester.......and today is a lovely day to travel......sun is shining but it`s more or less behind us all the way. We have on 80`s radio and we are in such a joyous mood as we have another trip in front of us........the roads were unusually quiet today for a weekday, and we arrive up in Manchester around midday.......*
> 
> *The car park of the hotel is mobbed. There isn't a parking space to be had which can be a problem at the hotel.....they have conferences and of course people park there, but there is no where else around to park if there are no spaces. We spot a manager wandering around, stop and ask him what we should do and he tells us to park in a disabled space. I`m not comfortable doing that at all. But, we have no choice. He tells us not to worry there will be loads of spaces after 3pm, we can move it then if we wish. So we pull into the space and unload our bags and pop them on a trolley the manager has thoughtfully brought over to us.......we do chat about the parking and they recognize it is a problem. Space as always is a premium. We thank him for his help and head round to the entrance.........*
> 
> *We are in an Executive room........just a normal room but you have access to the lounge which has snacks and drinks available all day and alcohol and wines available from 5pm till 9.30pm. We go up straight to the Executive check in on the 9th floor......its so quiet up there, and doesn't seem to be going to be busy this time. Check in quick and painless and he informs us the room will be 20 minutes or so, so we`ll wait in the lounge and someone will come and tell us when it`s ready. This hotel is lovely.....the staff are always so helpful and very professional.......it`s just a nice place to stay all round. There are other options around the airport, and some real bargains to be had I suppose, but the convenience of walking through the Skywalk in the morning is of more value to us. So that's why we always pay more to stay there than is probably necessary. The price includes our parking while we are away, we leave the keys with the front desk and they do move the car offsite while we are away, although sometimes it hasn't moved. But it`s always waiting for us when we come back......we`ve used this company for may years and fingers crossed there has never been any issues with the cars. They film all around the car and note any scratches or bumps......we have none of these and as long as it comes back like that we`ll be happy.........*
> 
> *So, into the lounge and it`s empty........we are the only ones here...........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *During the day they have teas, coffee, fresh orange juice, waters, cokes and beers all out to help yourself and snacks like olives, crackers and chocolates laid out......they usually have chocolate covered strawberries, but none today.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom makes himself a coffee and I have a coke and we sit and enjoy the sunshine streaming in to the glass covered room......it is gloriously hot and at the same time cool with the aircon gently swirling around........and so peaceful. I know it will get busier, but for now we begin to enjoy what is in effect the start to our trip.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We enjoy just looking out of the window and watching the comings and goings of the airport, although this time of day is generally a quieter time.....all the big flights have arrived or already gone.......but we still enjoy it.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the Concierge staff comes in to tell us the room is ready and she has taken our luggage down already.......so she gives us our room cards and we finish our drinks and head down. The rooms are no surprise to us anymore, we have stayed here so often it is very familiar.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The room has the usual things like a safe, iron and board if required and they do give you two bottles of water complimentary........we have never used the coffee machine but we do use the kettle to make tea before bedtime.....or during the night on occasion when we haven't been able to sleep.........it is a nice room and the bed is unbelievably comfortable. Tom finds the pillows slightly too soft, but I like them. The shower products are nice too, but they used to be better.
> 
> We look down and see there are spaces that have become available, so we take down anything that`s not coming with us like jackets and long trousers Tom travelled in.........we both head down as it`s so lovely outside......Tom moves the car out of the disabled space and into a general space, and thankfully it`s a decent space. Hopefully no bashes or scrapes. We are over the far side of the car park, and on the way back up to the hotel Tom of course starts to think about pictures......bless him.........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I always think it`s quite an impressive looking airport hotel.
> 
> We of course are now starting to think of lunch as we are a little bit hungry now........so into the bar area where our trip really does begin........and it`s fairly empty today. Last time we were here in March it was very busy. We get our usual booth and decide to order a bottle of wine and take our time as we have nowhere to go for the rest of the day..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wine is decentish........it`s ok for a hotel bar and I`m not expecting a top class wine list anyway here.........definitely overpriced but they have you there and it`s to be expected.........we then begin to think of food......we usually have something light and then enjoy dinner in the restaurant later, but it`s now around 2pm and we are hungry now, so we opt to share a pizza.......we decide on the meat feast and ask him for chilli flakes and tabasco as it`s not a spicy pizza.........no problems........
> 
> It`s so nice to be just sitting around sipping wine and passing the time thinking of what lies ahead for us........it`s just nice. But then the pizza arrives.......it looks so good.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And it is good........and very filling!!! We can`t imagine being ready for dinner tonight after eating this..........again, it is larger than it looks.......
> 
> 
> We finish up the pizza and the wine and we must have looked very romantic or look as if we were celebrating something, but the manager sends over two glasses of prosecco for no real reason......how lovely of him.......I don't think he had seen we had just finished a bottle of wine, or maybe he had............we would manage somehow...........lol........I`m not usually very good at drinking wine during the day, it makes me sleepy on occasion........but it`s vacation time and allowed........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We sit till around 4.15 ish and then get the check paid and thank the manager again for the complimentary prosecco......it was very nice.......he says it`s a pleasure and thanks us for our continued patronage........I then remember we have seen him the last few trips.......I`m usually good with faces and names, but I had no memory of seeing him till he really spoke to us......he had grown a slight beard and looked very different.
> 
> We go up to our room and get our cases to walk down to the terminal for Twilight Check in. Thomas Cook offer this for flights up to midday the following day, well, they've stopped it now for flights to the USA but it was convenient and saved some time in the morning. The terminal is a 5 minute walk away so we are there and there already two couples in front of us. We check our bags in and there are new rules and measures for American flights. Although we are checked in, we don't get our boarding card.......we have to come back for that in the morning.........really!!! So no benefit whatsoever now.........the staff explain it is likely being stopped for the USA, I`m not surprised. I think from what they said they are getting a lot of grief from people not happy.......not an issue for us at all.
> 
> But, luggage gone and we see the priority tag go on the cases. We had paid for their priority package where your luggage comes off first and you are first on the plane.......if you are Premium you get this automatically, but this flight had no premium so not an option. We always hope and pray our luggage does indeed end up in the same place as us.
> 
> We take our time and head back to the Radisson.........and up to the lounge.
> 
> It`s 5pm now and the wine and alcohol is out as is the snack type food. We really aren't ready for anything so I have another coke and Tom another coffee.....and the lounge is very quiet to what it usually is. We did notice the door could only be accessed by using your room keycard,  before it lay open and I suppose was easy to enter if you hadn't actually paid for it.........but it`s fairly quiet.
> 
> 
> We sit here most of the evening chatting and relaxing and talking over the trip ahead and eventually we do get a little peckish. We had definitely decided we wouldn't be anywhere near ready for a proper meal in the hotel restaurant like we usually do, so we would partake in the snacks offered tonight, and I`m glad to say they had improved massively from the last few visits.
> 
> They had slices of rare roast beef, mini quiche and pork pies, spicy empanadas, spring rolls and a kind of curry samosa. So with the olives still out and the snack crackers, we made a lovely little meal out them.......and enjoyed some more wine, but not too much as we don't want to feel even a little under the weather tomorrow.........
> 
> It was a lovely evening.......and once it got dark we were getting ready to leave when the lady who kind of runs the lounge tells us we are more than welcome to take something back to the room. There is a sign up saying no drinks to be removed from the lounge, but I think that's to stop the extremists. We don't bother though as I just want a cup of tea now.
> 
> Back to the room and I love overlooking the airport at night.........we make some tea and Tom sprawls out and watches something on tv......we had free movies, but there wasn't really anything we wanted to watch.
> 
> We had tried to Skype Kyle but the reception was so poor we ended up giving up.....we left messages saying we would try on Saturday morning sometime. Such a shame but we would speak soon.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We watch some tv for an hour or so, then set every alarm we need to........we arranged an alarm call from the hotel and I set my ipad too.......we don't plan to be up too early as we only need to pick up a boarding card, so need to be there 4 hours ahead. We also have the priority line through security so we do plan a little longer sleep.........if only.
> 
> Around 11pm we put the tv off and settle down for what we hope will be a really good sleep...........and marvel again, that everything is in front of us for another trip. *



Love your hair color, you both look so happy!  The lounge set up at that airport hotel is great, interesting how they have the seating at the windows.   Looks like a great property but I admit to be absolutely drooling over your bag!



schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I’m like that with the Take off.........can’t quite understand the whole thing........but turbulence I get.......you do need to bump around to be safe........but I know it’s an awful feeling if you don’t like it.......



Indeed it is lol

Your suite at SF was amazing!  I thought the regular one was nice but only thing I recognize is the view & the shower.  How nice you were treated so royallly!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> What an amazing room with a great view!!
> 
> WOW!!
> 
> Curious to see how you made out without Express Pass. Hard to go without when you're used to it!



 saskdw...............nice to see you post too.........hope this one is a good read!!

We loved that room and the view was fabulous.......I used to get up during the night at times and just look out the window......lovely.

We were very lucky, we still got EP 

Glad to have you along........


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> What a beautiful suite and what a lovely welcome from your friend! What a wonderful start to your trip. We tacked on a day to our May visit and decided to stay at SF before moving over to PBH. It’s a lovely resort with such a nice feel to it - I can see why you enjoy it.



It really was.......we loved every second in there.......

Oh I’m so glad you added a day and it’s at SF........yes, it does have a lovely feel.....very modern, fresh and new but still feels cozy and warm at the same time........

I’m sure you’ll love it.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> WooHoo TR time!
> 
> 
> 
> $1,400 USD?  As I scrape myself off the floor in terror, will say congrats.  I will never complain about airfare again, that is a hurt piece lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your hair color, you both look so happy!  The lounge set up at that airport hotel is great, interesting how they have the seating at the windows.   Looks like a great property but I admit to be absolutely drooling over your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is lol
> 
> Your suite at SF was amazing!  I thought the regular one was nice but only thing I recognize is the view & the shower.  How nice you were treated so royallly!




 My friend.........glad you made it along too.........

Well, I suppose the length of flights add to the cost......I know at times folks get cheaper flights than we do, but that for us was an excellent price.......

Oh we love the lounge at the airport, very unnecessary of course, but you know us  We do like that hotel a lot......stayed there so often now I’ve lost count! I adore that bag!!! Amazing folks feel the need to say they don’t like a certain designer at times.......had more than one person say they “hate” the design of them........tough titty is my response........or words to that effect 

I thought that was the Suite you had??? Or am I getting mixed up...............which I have been known to do on occasion   Yes, great suite........loved it! We really did have the best time..........

Hope you enjoy the rest of it too.........


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> saskdw...............nice to see you post too.........hope this one is a good read!!
> 
> We loved that room and the view was fabulous.......I used to get up during the night at times and just look out the window......lovely.
> 
> We were very lucky, we still got EP
> 
> Glad to have you along........



I wouldn't miss one of your reports!

You paid for EP or your celebrity status got you a special deal?  lol


----------



## Romib

Great room!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> I wouldn't miss one of your reports!
> 
> You paid for EP or your celebrity status got you a special deal?  lol



Glad to hear it.........

Oh not sure about that celebrity status.........



Romib said:


> Great room!



Thanks......it really was.......it was a room you were just happy being in it.........


----------



## tink1957

Love the suite...now you're making me want to stay at SF even more.

Glad you got your global entry sorted out....I was concerned for a minute there.


----------



## CoachZ

Following along. Always enjoy reading your trip reports Schumi!!!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Looks like a great travel day. I always love seeing your food and drinks on the airplane. We get nothing on our flights except a mini bag of pretzels!  

Wow on Sapphire Falls, gorgeous lobby, lounge, and room. Your suite is beautiful. I can’t believe this is considered a step down from RP. I love it!

Glad your Global Entry is all in place now. We have TSA precheck and I love it, worth every penny, best money I ever spent!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Love the suite...now you're making me want to stay at SF even more.
> 
> Glad you got your global entry sorted out....I was concerned for a minute there.



Oh Vicki, it is beautiful.........so fresh and still looks so new.........

The GE was a bit nerve wracking.............glad it lasts 5 years. Although we were always automatically given TSA Pre Check, I still worried, and I guess they don’t give that to everyone........but, it was a relief when it was all signed, sealed and delivered.


----------



## schumigirl

CoachZ said:


> Following along. Always enjoy reading your trip reports Schumi!!!



 CoachZ..........

Glad you made it and yep, hope you enjoy this one too.........

Not long till your trip......you must be so excited it’s so close........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Looks like a great travel day. I always love seeing your food and drinks on the airplane. We get nothing on our flights except a mini bag of pretzels!
> 
> Wow on Sapphire Falls, gorgeous lobby, lounge, and room. Your suite is beautiful. I can’t believe this is considered a step down from RP. I love it!
> 
> Glad your Global Entry is all in place now. We have TSA precheck and I love it, worth every penny, best money I ever spent!



Lol.......I suppose they have to feed us......keeps everyone quiet for a while anyway  It is the highlights of the flight as it does get a little slow at times..........yes, on short flights we just get a small snack like that too.......I do like a little snack........lol.......

It is a stunningly beautiful hotel........it’s in no way a step down quality wise from RP, well in my opinion of course ...that grading is purely paperwork only, I tell everyone they won’t be disappointed if they’ve booked Sapphire as a change ......and no EP of course. 

I didn’t know you had to pay for Pre Check till we applied for GE!!! We were always just given it last few years without asking, so I had no clue.......but, yes it would be worth it to pay for it when you see the queues at times.....we think the GE is worth the cost too........and it lasts 5 years, so pays for itself. 

Glad you’re enjoying it..........


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you got pastthat line fast.  Yeah, I think sometimes airport lines are crazy, no matter where.  Yay, that means next posts will be first days, after a great start.  Enjoying this report as much as all your reports.  Fabulous.


----------



## CoachZ

schumigirl said:


> CoachZ..........
> 
> Glad you made it and yep, hope you enjoy this one too.........
> 
> Not long till your trip......you must be so excited it’s so close........



Yes we are definitely excited!! Only 6 more days!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi @schumigirl!  I'll be stopping by to check out your trip. We still have not stayed at SF, but have visited the lobby and Strong Water. It's so nice!  We're doing primarily non-Universal/Disney attractions this year, but may still consider a stay there.

BTW, my son was in one of those buses going to Grad Bash on your arrival day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Nice you got pastthat line fast.  Yeah, I think sometimes airport lines are crazy, no matter where.  Yay, that means next posts will be first days, after a great start.  Enjoying this report as much as all your reports.  Fabulous.



Thanks Lynne, glad you enjoy them, I appreciate that...…..yep, lines are never fun, it was good to pass everyone......



CoachZ said:


> Yes we are definitely excited!! Only 6 more days!!



Oh my goodness......I hadn't realized it was that close!!!! 

I`m so looking forward to reading all about your trip...….it`s going to be so much fun for all of you...……...


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi @schumigirl!  I'll be stopping by to check out your trip. We still have not stayed at SF, but have visited the lobby and Strong Water. It's so nice!  We're doing primarily non-Universal/Disney attractions this year, but may still consider a stay there.
> 
> BTW, my son was in one of those buses going to Grad Bash on your arrival day!




 JaxDad……..nice to have you along for this one...….

Oh the lobby and StrongWater are fabulous aren't they!!!! I`m a little biased towards SW as we`ve been going there since it opened...….I`m never sure if it`s a compliment or a little embarrassing when the manager and staff remember you so well...….lol...…..

Oh I`m sure you would truly enjoy a stay there...….it really is the full package for us...….we just didn't find any faults with it at all...…..

My goodness there were so many buses that night!!! We wondered how anyone got anywhere in that traffic......and it got worse once we were parked up apparently...…...but, I hope your son had a fabulous time, have only heard good things about it....seems like a fun night!!! 

Glad you stopped by


----------



## ckmiles

The suite pics look lovely!  So luxurious!

Quick question- (my apologies for the indelicate nature of the question)   is that a glass door on the bathroom?  And is the potty in there?


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> The suite pics look lovely!  So luxurious!
> 
> Quick question- (my apologies for the indelicate nature of the question)   is that a glass door on the bathroom?  And is the potty in there?



It was lovely...…..felt so warm and cosy though although it was spacious...…..

I think our language differences are showing through...…...we call a potty a little plastic thing some folks toilet train their kids on...…..or do you mean an actual toilet??? Sorry if that sounds silly...…..

But, no glass on the doors....they were all solid doors. The little room off the shower had an actual toilet, so we had two toilets......I think that`s what you mean...….big apologies if it`s not!!!! 

The door from the bedroom to the main shower area was a slider....but no privacy issues.....not that it bothers us anyway. I think we`re one of the few that like the barn style door...…...and not indelicate at all...…..

This was the toilet off the shower area...….


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


>



Aha!  Your explanation makes sense-  this was the pic that I thought was taken from outside the bathroom.  But now I see it was taken from inside the shower!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Aha!  Your explanation makes sense-  this was the pic that I thought was taken from outside the bathroom.  But now I see it was taken from inside the shower!



lol......I see what you mean...…..yep, I went in the separate shower area for that picture...…..

Just realized we never used the shower over the bath once either...…..I did mean to.....just because


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


> It was lovely...…..felt so warm and cosy though although it was spacious...…..
> 
> I think our language differences are showing through...…...we call a potty a little plastic thing some folks toilet train their kids on...…..or do you mean an actual toilet??? Sorry if that sounds silly...…..



I used 'potty' because I dislike the word 'toilet' (I dont know why - its so utilitarian) I almost used 'loo' but I wasnt sure if that was correct. I can also use potty as a verb.  I ask my dog if he needs to potty-


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


> lol......I see what you mean...…..yep, I went in the separate shower area for that picture...…..
> 
> Just realized we never used the shower over the bath once either...…..I did mean to.....just because



Oh Man- if there is a stand up shower separate for the tub- no way would I go anywhere near the tub.  Stand up showers are so nice and elegant I think. 

I recently stayed at a new Hilton (a new line of hotels geared towards Millennials- which I am not) but it only had a stand up shower.  I loved it!  Also had no drawers for your clothes which was kinda weird but you know these kids today....


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I think we`re one of the few that like the barn style door.



We thought the barn door was fine, too.  It closed all the way- no privacy issues for us! We loved the shower!! So roomy- and the seat was great for storage of all the shower supplies!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I used 'potty' because I dislike the word 'toilet' (I dont know why - its so utilitarian) I almost used 'loo' but I wasnt sure if that was correct. I can also use potty as a verb.  I ask my dog if he needs to potty-



Oh I use the word loo all the time...…..

I do remember once in Disney many moons ago I heard a woman unbelievably (for me) ask her husband if he had to go potty…….I was astounded!!! But, apparently I`m the strange one as folks have said yep, we say that too...……

I can understand now, asking kids but her husband!!!!! It`s not a word British people associate with an adult....ever......lol...….

Oh I hear you on the shower......I love the stand up shower as opposed to the tub type......no drawers for clothes!!!! Oh gosh I must be old then......I consider that, as I`m sure you do too an essential......well, a basic requirement really...…….

Am I really that person now...…… Yep, I think I am...…….


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> We thought the barn door was fine, too.  It closed all the way- no privacy issues for us! We loved the shower!! So roomy- and the seat was great for storage of all the shower supplies!



They do get a lot of complaints about that barn style door it seems from folks objecting to losing privacy while doing their er, business...…..lol...…

Guess we must be odd......doesn't bother us one bit......been together almost 30 years...….nothing is private any more...…..


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


> Oh I use the word loo all the time...…..
> 
> I do remember once in Disney many moons ago I heard a woman unbelievably (for me) ask her husband if he had to go potty…….I was astounded!!! But, apparently I`m the strange one as folks have said yep, we say that too...……
> 
> I can understand now, asking kids but her husband!!!!! It`s not a word British people associate with an adult....ever......lol...….
> 
> Oh I hear you on the shower......I love the stand up shower as opposed to the tub type......no drawers for clothes!!!! Oh gosh I must be old then......I consider that, as I`m sure you do too an essential......well, a basic requirement really...…….
> 
> Am I really that person now...…… Yep, I think I am...…….



I would NEVER ask another adult if they had to potty. 

The missing drawers was unexpected- but the one thing they did get right is there were plenty of of wall plugs for the electronics-  it felt like every 3 feet there was an outlet.  Oh and the room had a 55" TV-  felt like I was at the movies having a large screen so close.

Now that I've hijacked your thread into potty talk.....


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I would NEVER ask another adult if they had to potty.
> 
> The missing drawers was unexpected- but the one thing they did get right is there were plenty of of wall plugs for the electronics-  it felt like every 3 feet there was an outlet.  Oh and the room had a 55" TV-  felt like I was at the movies having a large screen so close.
> 
> Now that I've hijacked your thread into potty talk.....



Lol......it was a little odd I have to say to hear..........oh you didn’t hijack at all........conversations are always interesting........regardless of what they’re about! 

I love a big tv!! I’ve been converted on those I have to say.........and yes, electric outlets are essential today.......


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> It was lovely...…..felt so warm and cosy though although it was spacious...…..
> 
> I think our language differences are showing through...…...we call a potty a little plastic thing some folks toilet train their kids on...…..or do you mean an actual toilet??? Sorry if that sounds silly...…..
> 
> But, no glass on the doors....they were all solid doors. The little room off the shower had an actual toilet, so we had two toilets......I think that`s what you mean...….big apologies if it`s not!!!!
> 
> The door from the bedroom to the main shower area was a slider....but no privacy issues.....not that it bothers us anyway. I think we`re one of the few that like the barn style door...…...and not indelicate at all...…..
> 
> This was the toilet off the shower area...….



That toilet looks lonely by itself...lol.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> My friend.........glad you made it along too.........
> 
> Well, I suppose the length of flights add to the cost......I know at times folks get cheaper flights than we do, but that for us was an excellent price.......
> 
> Oh we love the lounge at the airport, very unnecessary of course, but you know us  We do like that hotel a lot......stayed there so often now I’ve lost count! I adore that bag!!! Amazing folks feel the need to say they don’t like a certain designer at times.......had more than one person say they “hate” the design of them........tough titty is my response........or words to that effect
> 
> I thought that was the Suite you had??? Or am I getting mixed up...............which I have been known to do on occasion   Yes, great suite........loved it! We really did have the best time..........
> 
> Hope you enjoy the rest of it too.........



We had a lovely corner suite but not nearly the size of that monster.

Put me in the loving the barn door too!  I’ve already been shutdown asking if it would work in our home, darn it. Wouldn’t mind the shower either

Or the bag while I think about it hehe. That’s old skool classic, will never go out of style, same as channel chain bags


----------



## Robo56

Yeah !!!!! to another Schumi trip report.

Great writing, awesome pictures.

Sapphire Falls is a beautiful Resort. So spacious and welcoming. 

The Suite is beautiful. Great pictures. So glad they spoiled you both. You deserve it. 

You are a great voice for RPR, Sapphire Falls and all the Resorts and Universal Orlando. You have given a lot of your time with creating sticky’s on the Resorts and sharing great ideas with all on areas to visit in and around Orlando as well as all the fun things to do at Universal. 

Love your welcome sigh at beginning of your trip report.

Looking forward to more


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> That toilet looks lonely by itself...lol.



Lol......yes it was quite a large “littlest room” with having nothing else in the room either.........the other toilet in the bathroom at the front door seemed a little more “busy” with having the sink and such in there too.......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We had a lovely corner suite but not nearly the size of that monster.
> 
> Put me in the loving the barn door too!  I’ve already been shutdown asking if it would work in our home, darn it. Wouldn’t mind the shower either
> 
> Or the bag while I think about it hehe. That’s old skool classic, will never go out of style, same as channel chain bags



Ah, I remember now.....I thought they were the same.......

I loved the shower in there too.......and yes the barn door is one I like........if our next home if we do move, has limited space for a master bathroom I’d put one in...........

Yes, I love that bag........tried to buy a wallet when we were there, that’s what we call a purse.....lol.......but they didn’t have the one I wanted..........yes, some classic styles will never go out of style.......


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yeah !!!!! to another Schumi trip report.
> 
> Great writing, awesome pictures.
> 
> Sapphire Falls is a beautiful Resort. So spacious and welcoming.
> 
> The Suite is beautiful. Great pictures. So glad they spoiled you both. You deserve it.
> 
> You are a great voice for RPR, Sapphire Falls and all the Resorts and Universal Orlando. You have given a lot of your time with creating sticky’s on the Resorts and sharing great ideas with all on areas to visit in and around Orlando as well as all the fun things to do at Universal.
> 
> Love your welcome sigh at beginning of your trip report.
> 
> Looking forward to more



 Along Robo........

Nice to see you post again.........Thank you so much.........I appreciate and accept all compliments 

Yes, Sapphire is beautiful........we still love RP and will continue to stay there for our longer September trip and the one in December, but we so loved our time there too.........and of course yes, we adore the Universal theme parks too.........definitely our happy place..........can I say it’s the happiest place on Earth 

Next day coming today hopefully..........and I’m so glad you like them so much.......it means a lot


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY 12TH MAY


That bed is unbelievably comfortable...…….we slept so well, until 4am.....as our bodies were telling us hey it`s 9am lazy bones...... get up......the time difference isn't huge, the UK is only 5 hours ahead, but on the first day our bodies sometimes feel the difference.....so at 4am we are wide awake...…..I have a drink of water and go look out the window in the other room...and yes, seeing everything lit up is lovely and it`s so peaceful, but I do see a lone security officer cycling around the property...…

I do get back into bed and manage to get back to sleep fairly quickly. Tom is out for the count. We didn't  hear a single sound coming from outside the room at all, although the bedroom isn't next to the outdoor wall I suppose, so it will be quieter. I finally wake up at 7am and decide I`m getting up immediately...…..so, into that lovely shower and then I`m drying and straightening hair and somehow managed to take up both sinks...….I had all my stuff by the left sink and Tom`s was to the right...….but, it was easier to plug the electrics into the right hand side...….didn't occur to me to move my stuff over of course......But Tom was showered quickly too and I got out of his way while I admired the view this morning...….no real sunshine but forecast was warm. We loved this view...…...









I got an email from our friend who was going to be going off on a long break, but, he was going to be in the office this morning for an hour or two, so we would see him before he left. We planned to go out and get a little Thank You for him, so we headed down once we were dressed and asked if he was around. He was. We adore this man. He is simply the nicest guy on earth and so kind...…...and the first thing he noticed was my bag!!! Good taste...…...we chatted for a while and told him we loved the suite and we loved the place already...…..he is a busy guy so we said we wished him a happy vacation and we set off to get a few bits and to get breakfast. 

We had been given Club Access at RP, but we didn't want to abuse the privilege in any way. He knew we wanted to go across and see the guys we know so well over there, so this made it easy. And again we felt so honoured.

But for this morning, we had to go to Publix so we wandered out to the multi storey and loved this set up...….the car was cool despite the heat......and we set off to Sand Lake Road which is a 5 minute drive away...…..we had planned to go to Keke`s or Peach Valley Café, but we ended up in First Watch right next to Publix. This place is a healthy option, and as I can`t eat things like wholegrain my choice was limited, but Tom had plenty of choice...…..and it was a nice place. And we got in before the rush as a queue formed just after we were seated. 








The lady was lovely who was taking care of us, and explained about the place as we said we hadn't gone before...….but one glance at the menu showed me I wouldn't be back...….they didn't offer a plain pancake or white toast, but it was a nice place and the coffee was good......they offered as standard flavoured creamers.....I don't use them but it was a nice little touch. 














We were ready for coffee!!! Tom chose a standard breakfast and said I could pinch a sausage as I ordered what was really a side dish called millionaire bacon...…..it was sadly over cooked but ok. Tom`s looked lovely and I did indeed pinch a sausage....or two...…








This was the offending overcooked bacon...…..there was some nice bits in it, but not great...…..









It was really just ok, but no where near the standard of Peach Valley Café or Keke`s. I don't think Tom even finished his. 

We paid the check and thanked her and wandered down to Publix to get what we wanted and then drove somewhere else to get another thing and then back to the hotel. We did what we had to do and handed the package in and came back up to the room to Skype Kyle...…..thankfully the housekeeping lady had been in and the place was immaculate........meanwhile I planned to eat at least one of those gorgeous strawberries...…..







*
*We just couldn't connect today......I wasn't sure whether it was our end or at his side......but we sent a message saying we would try later in the day...…..we did get a wave before we lost picture. Hate when that happens, but we would speak later. *
*
Now we went down to ask for someone we knew from RP. Sara had sent us an email 3 weeks before we arrived saying she would be working on the Saturday and would love to catch up with us and said some lovely things........we absolutely would of course, she was a lovely girl who worked front desk and was now a supervisor at Sapphire front desk. We had known her a couple of years now. 

She came out immediately and we had a huge hug...….what a lovely girl she is.....and so nice to catch up with her. She was getting married the following weekend which was news to us...….so we chatted for a while, caught up with what was happening and hoped we didn't keep her too long form work, but then we got back in the car and headed for lunch...…..I was as expected by now starving. 

So again, in the car and we head off back down Sand Lake Road to a very local restaurant called Toojays. We had gone here before a year or so ago and I hadn't enjoyed it. But I think it was what I ordered....the bread was bone dry on the sandwich and it was quite hard to eat.....but Tom liked his and we had decided to give it another go. 

It`s situated in a row of other food places like Morton`s Steakhouse and easy to find. 

You are welcomed here nicely and taken to our table......it`s surprisingly quiet this lunchtime...…..but pleasantly so, and does indeed seem local more than tourists are here. The lady who is taking care of us is brisque but friendly...…..we order strawberry lemonades and try to decide what we`ll have......the menu is very good...…






















Eventually we decide, I opt for a shrimp salad wrap and Tom goes for the Latke Sliders which is under the small plate options......he doesn't want much after his breakfast...……















I have to say they were both delicious.....and the amount of shrimp in the wrap was fabulous...….and so tasty...….Tom loved his little Latkes something he had never ordered before anywhere...…..

We asked for a slice of coconut cake to go......we would share that later. We didn't want to fill up too much as we were going to Ocean Prime later tonight......so to go was ideal. The lady seemed surprised we only wanted one slice...….I did giggle we obviously look like people who can eat a full slice each......lol......I suppose we do actually being honest...….

The bakery attached to the restaurant has some beautiful cakes and pastries as well as regular deli meats and sandwich options...…
















It really is a nice place to enjoy lunch or dinner.....they do some full plate meals and they look huge!!! the turkey and beef looked delicious. 

But, for now we headed out to WalMart to pick up some bits and pieces and we were relenting and decided to buy a phone. We had been reminded by a few people, well, what if something happens on your travels and you are alone......so we would appease all the worriers and buy one. Think we got a basic one for around $60 and it had internet that we wouldn't use or required, but it would do us a treat. And hopefully we wouldn't even need to switch it on. 

With that bought we went over to the food side and picked up the giant Snapple I love so much and some potato chips, cookies and a few other bits and pieces...…

We left there and went into Wholefoods......not a favourite store of ours, but always have a wander on occasions.....they do have some nice items. 

But, we head back to the hotel where we plan to chill for the rest of the afternoon and then head out later. The suite was perfect for that, very comfortable. And we had been told to expect another delivery...…….

So, unpacked all our purchases.....always buy too much, but we Skype Kyle and the connection is excellent this time.....we chat for ages and he seems to have a lot of things to tell us despite us only being gone a few days by now...….but he`s doing great and has plans, so we say our goodbyes and arrange our next Skype time.....

It`s far too early to get ready to go out yet, so we sloth around in the suite and watch some TV...…..we do have a little snack and then the doorbell goes again...….I love that doorbell!!!!  And it is indeed another delivery from our friend...….wow!!!








We really were being spoiled. And we so enjoyed having this to snack on while we were in the room...….we had plenty left over and decided we would enjoy breakfast in our room tomorrow morning......we had bought some blueberry muffins and some butter cake, so it would be like a picnic for us...…...but this was lovely. 

We decided we would wander over to the Club Lounge at this point...….we had arranged to see a few on other days, but didn't know who was working today, so we made the walk over and it`s a walk we always enjoy anyway...….it takes around 10 minutes or so through the convention and ballroom areas.....to get to RP just before where Tchoup Chop used to be...…

We went up and into the lounge and there was a couple there that we know so it was nice to see them again...…..they knew we had been given access so weren't surprised to see us...…..we did sit down and have a glass of wine and enjoyed the view out of the window...…..














It was nice being sat here, very familiar...….but we didn't stay long and headed back to Sapphire...….we told ourselves the walk was building up our appetite for later. It`s a pleasant walk and we only pass a few people most of them Security or maintenance men...….but it`s not a deserted route...….

We make sure all our food is away in the fridge. The fridge in the suite is a full size one and not the smaller ones that the regular rooms have, so we can get a few bottles of wine and some food in there...…

Once we are ready we head downstairs for the ODC (On Demand Chauffeur) to take us to Ocean Prime. This is ideal, and there is a set cost of $20 plus tip of course. Our driver is nice, as they all are to be honest and we have had him before . It only takes 5 minutes or so to get to Sand Lake Road. 

Ocean Prime is one of our favourite restaurants ever...…..food is always excellent, but we know some of them so well by now and it`s always a treat to see them. Lori usually expects us in September, so I`m wondering if she has made the connection with the name on our booking...…..

We are a little early but plan to have a drink in the bar first...….and as we walk in Lori does indeed do a double take when she sees us and almost pounces on us for a hug asking what are we doing here...….it`s not September......lol......we have a lovely hug and we briefly explain our more frequent visits...….at that our favourite guy Dan appears and again does a double take when he sees us......such a lovely guy. They both are actually and a credit to the restaurant as they are both so good at what they do. We tell Lori we`re going for a drink and she says no problem, just to go through when we`re ready. 

Ocean Prime is a busy restaurant whichever night you go......they have a lively bar with live music which again isn't too loud, so you can carry on a conversation...….I sound about 100 when I say that!!!!  But it is lovely......and busy. There are no seats at the bar, so Lori tells us just to sit at the tall tables.....usually for folks eating, but we are just having a drink through here......and the girl looking after us assumes we are eating till Lori tells her she told us to sit there, again, no problems...….so we order our cocktails...….Tom has a Tequila something or other and I have my usual Berries and Bubbles...….this has got to be up there among my favourites.........




















I may have spilled a little on the crisp white tablecloth...…..oops!!! But the glass is so full...….and they were both lovely.....I took a taste of Tom`s tequila and it was lovely too...…..haven't really found a cocktail yet I don't like...…..You do have to pay your check here before you go, you can’t carry the cost over to your dinner check for some reason, so we pay that and apologise again for the slight cocktail spill.....not a problem of course. 

After this we wandered through with Dan who is such fun. He is leaving in October to start a new restaurant with OP near his home city, we`ll certainly miss him but of course wish him well...….told him we may well visit him one day...….and the restaurant will miss him as he is a character, but so professional. 

We had a nice table and our water waiter filled our glasses while we chose our wine. We usually have the same wine here, but decided to change our choice tonight...so we chose the Sonoma Cutrer that we know we liked and then went on to peruse the beautiful menu. There really is so much choice...….

Our wine bottle soon arrived and it was indeed beautiful...…...














Decisions for apps and entrees are fairly quick though...….Tom goes for his usual surf and turf appetizer......scallops and short rib on a little portion of creamed potato, and I opt this time for the Calamari...….it had been recommended to me to try so I wanted him to give it a go and enjoy it...…..and of course we try not to eat too much of the bread on offer......




















Sorry for the blurry Calamari picture...….but they were very lightly fried but tasted so fresh and not fried at all......there is a sweet chilli sauce on it and it was lovely, not as spicy as I would have liked but lovely all the same. Tom`s was divine...….I had half a scallop and it was cooked to perfection......as it should be cooked, barely. Seafood is so delicate and doesn't take much to overcook it......but this was perfect. And Tom even enjoyed my calamari...….

The restaurant itself is very nice...….it can be quite noisy at times depending on the groups of people in, but tonight it was fairly quiet








For our entrees we had chosen our kind of usual choices...…...Tom had gone for his ideal New York Strip served medium.....I had opted for the 10oz filet served of course medium rare......and we would share the rather ample and delicious Au Gratin Potatoes...…..

My steak always looks tiny in the pictures......but it really wasn't...….




















They were sublime. Absolutely beautifully cooked and I was delighted to see Tom`s was more medium rare than medium......and he thought it was perfect. Maybe I could convert him from medium. 

The meal was gorgeous......we had thoroughly enjoyed every part of our evening...….the young man who was taking care of us was called Yeyson and he had come from California, so we had a lovely chat about where he came from and the wine regions we wanted to visit out that way. Nice guy. I had thought he was new as some of the staff have been there for a long time and we didn't know him. Well we do now. 

He very kindly offered to take our picture...…….








We had absolutely no room for dessert, although we love their crème brulee, but we had the coconut cake back in the room waiting for us......so we asked for the check and got that paid before heading to say goodbye to Lori and Dan and said we`d see them in September...…...Lori very kindly called a car for us......and we chatted while we waited. Such a nice lady and really knows her industry. 

Our car arrived in 5 minutes or so and hugs and goodbyes behind us we headed back to Sapphire Falls. 

We did think of going into StrongWater Bar for a final cocktail tonight, but again, tiredness hit us like a wave...….and we knew we needed to just go to bed. So straight up in the very quick elevators...….they are quick though!!! We had commented earlier how slow the RPR elevators were...…

I got into my jammies while Tom cut the cake and we munched on that while watching something on tv......have no clue what it was. We had some Snapple and then made sure all the lights and everything else was switched off.....it was like being at home really checking everything...….and then I climbed back into the most comfy bed ever...….

We had another lazy non planned day ahead tomorrow...…..we would decide in the morning what to do...…..*


----------



## pattyw

Your lunch & dinner look amazing!! Never heard of Toojay's- added it to our list!


----------



## ckmiles

I love sitting at my desk with a nice hot cup of tea and reading your next post-  great way to ease into my job....

Those desserts at Toojays look amazing!  I cant wait to here the review of the coconut cake!


----------



## I-4Bound

Sounds like the perfect day! I always enjoy seeing all the lovely photos and your big smiles!


----------



## cocofifi

What a wonderful day you had. And such a nice surprise from your friend. I do hope you had the full size fridge stocked with Sonoma Cutrer to enjoy with your fruit and cheeses. Another entertaining post to your trip report (as always) and looking forward to the next.


----------



## saskdw

Food looked amazing!


----------



## Bethany10

Oh my gosh Carole, that bacon is horrid. We love First Watch and I'm really sad that your meal was not up to par. I do get why you won't go back as I can believe there isn't anything but whole or multigrain breads available. I'm sorry it was a bad experience.


----------



## Lynne G

I like crispy bacon, but what you were served is terrible, looks totally not edible.  At least you know other breakfast places are more your liking.  Ocean Prime looks lush, and beautiful.  TooJays is a place we always want to try, but never got there.  We'll have to.  Those sweets cases looked so tasty.  

Awesome view and lovely suite you had.  I'd be showing for hours in that shower.  

Great pictures, I always enjoy reading and seeing what's in your trip report.


----------



## keishashadow

Glad I had a big breakfast, otherwise i’d Be looking for something to eat after seeing that food porn!  

Wow, another round of nummies when you answered the door.  A girl could get used to that indeed, sweet!


----------



## Iluvshoes531

I just love your trip reports!!!!     Thank you for taking the time to write them and to post so many wonderful pics.  I have had millionaires bacon before and trust me....It is not supposed to look like that!!   Can not wait to see the rest of your report!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Your lunch & dinner look amazing!! Never heard of Toojay's- added it to our list!



Toojays is one of those non fancy places and so cheap........but food is lovely. The owner is known to wander around and check in everyone, bless him he’s a fair old age, but it still working daily. 

Well worth a visit!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I love sitting at my desk with a nice hot cup of tea and reading your next post-  great way to ease into my job....
> 
> Those desserts at Toojays look amazing!  I cant wait to here the review of the coconut cake!



That does sound like a good way to start the day......tea and Internet.........

The coconut cake was one of the best we have ever eaten........thick layers on the outside of the light cake made it incredibly filling and we were glad we only got one slice.......though, we would have eaten two somehow if we had purchased another!! 

You know when you want to stop eating but can’t........lol.......that was us!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Sounds like the perfect day! I always enjoy seeing all the lovely photos and your big smiles!



It was such a good day.......we didn’t do much, but that was the intent of this trip.......chill out and relax........

And thank you for the comments Andrea.......so nice of you to say.......


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> What a wonderful day you had. And such a nice surprise from your friend. I do hope you had the full size fridge stocked with Sonoma Cutrer to enjoy with your fruit and cheeses. Another entertaining post to your trip report (as always) and looking forward to the next.



We did have Sonoma Cutrer in the fridge!!  Lol.......

We had gone to Total wine very quickly in the morning.......and grabbed a few while we were in! 

We do like our wine.........and thank you too.......glad you’re enjoying........


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Food looked amazing!



It really was......well apart from the bacon......lol......

Food really does play a big part of our trips.......I blame it on the fact we don’t have anything like some places over here.......so tempting! Well, got to blame something........


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> Oh my gosh Carole, that bacon is horrid. We love First Watch and I'm really sad that your meal was not up to par. I do get why you won't go back as I can believe there isn't anything but whole or multigrain breads available. I'm sorry it was a bad experience.



 Along Bethany.........nice to have you along.........

Oh it was dreadful.......I could eat the top two slices, but the rest was like lead........

Yes, I gather it has a really good name, so I guess I was unlucky.......Tom enjoyed what he ate of his, and if they had regular “unhealthy” food we’d go back........sounds weird but when you can’t eat high fibre and anything with grains it’s not going to be somewhere we’ll go.......

But, I’d still recommend it as everyone else’s food looked lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I like crispy bacon, but what you were served is terrible, looks totally not edible.  At least you know other breakfast places are more your liking.  Ocean Prime looks lush, and beautiful.  TooJays is a place we always want to try, but never got there.  We'll have to.  Those sweets cases looked so tasty.
> 
> Awesome view and lovely suite you had.  I'd be showing for hours in that shower.
> 
> Great pictures, I always enjoy reading and seeing what's in your trip report.



Yes, there’s crispy and then there’s burnt. 

Ocean Prime is excellent, I think anyone would like it there and Toojays too.......the desserts were lovely. So much choice. 

Glad to hear you’re enjoying it.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Glad I had a big breakfast, otherwise i’d Be looking for something to eat after seeing that food porn!
> 
> Wow, another round of nummies when you answered the door.  A girl could get used to that indeed, sweet!



Lol.......I know the feeling!!!

It is nice getting surprises I have to admit.........I love em!!!

Worst thing you can do to me..........tell me you’re giving me a surprise and I have to wait!   Tom learned long ago although I love surprises..... it’s got to be a surprise.......if you tell me in advance I will become an expert nag queen.......and I’m relentless!!Oops.......

My mum told me a few years ago she was sending me a surprise.........was almost biting my fingernails till it arrived........I’m a little sad person at times


----------



## schumigirl

Iluvshoes531 said:


> I just love your trip reports!!!!     Thank you for taking the time to write them and to post so many wonderful pics.  I have had millionaires bacon before and trust me....It is not supposed to look like that!!   Can not wait to see the rest of your report!!



 To this one too Iluvshoes531.........glad to have you along and thank you so much for the lovely compliments........I take them all........

Yes, I gather millionaires bacon should look slightly different.......I was so looking forward to it, but made me even more ready for lunch.........

Hope you continue to enjoy reading along..........


----------



## Owlpost23

Carole-with all the goodies that you and Tom received in your room it looks like they don't ever want you to leave! What terrific amenities!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I am here and reading along as I love your trip reports!!! Hope you were able to visit Seuss Landing a little, I would love to get lost in there sometime, it is so bright and colorful._


----------



## Monykalyn

So I've been reading along (of course!), and now I'm craving bacon. Not burnt but nice crispy bacon lol! We went to Keke's for the first time a couple weeks ago. Great breakfast. 

Such nice gifts from your friend- how lovely to have such great munchies in the suite!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Carole-with all the goodies that you and Tom received in your room it looks like they don't ever want you to leave! What terrific amenities!



They were lovely, and so kind and thoughtful!! We really did appreciate everything...…..

Love things like that to nibble on...…..


----------



## schumigirl

jnjusoioa said:


> _I am here and reading along as I love your trip reports!!! Hope you were able to visit Seuss Landing a little, I would love to get lost in there sometime, it is so bright and colorful._



 jnjusoioa………..yes, we did get to Seuss Landing....pictures to come...……

Yep, it is the most colourful place....we do like to have a wander through there even if we don't ride anything...….


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> So I've been reading along (of course!), and now I'm craving bacon. Not burnt but nice crispy bacon lol! We went to Keke's for the first time a couple weeks ago. Great breakfast.
> 
> Such nice gifts from your friend- how lovely to have such great munchies in the suite!




 MonyK……….Glad you`ve been reading this one too...…..

Yes, I love crispy bacon too......but that was incinerated beyond belief...….We haven't been to Keke`s for a while but do plan to go again, it is fabulous...…

Yep, loves us some munchies...…….


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Long time lurker and big fan of your blogs! We said hi to you back in 2015 at RPR during our September trip 

We are heading back in September again this year and you have just inspired me to book Ocean prime for our anniversary dinner looks lush!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Long time lurker and big fan of your blogs! We said hi to you back in 2015 at RPR during our September trip
> 
> We are heading back in September again this year and you have just inspired me to book Ocean prime for our anniversary dinner looks lush!





Oh my goodness......Matt!!!!! 
 back to the boards again...…... 

It`s so good to see you post again......Oh I do remember you both...….was it really 2015!!!!! It truly doesn't seem that long ago...…..

So you`re back at RP in September again...…..we are too...….. 

Ocean Prime is fabulous!!! I`m sure you`ll both love it.....steaks are amazing!!! 

Glad to see you again.....hope this trip report is a good read for you too......don't be  a stranger on the boards...….


----------



## jeanelle

Yeah!  Another trip report!  I love living vicariously through you!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Oh wow you remembered my name, you are good!

Yes it's my 40th in October and our wedding anniversary in September, so while discussing this one weekend in March we just booked Orlando, had to be done!

We are there from the 20th Sept till 6th Oct, so will have to say Hi again

I do love that you guys are never far from an alcoholic beverage its very us too


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> Yeah!  Another trip report!  I love living vicariously through you!



 To another one jeanelle..........

What a nice thing to say!!!! I hope this one doesn’t disappoint.......but, glad to have you along for the ride......


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Oh wow you remembered my name, you are good!
> 
> Yes it's my 40th in October and our wedding anniversary in September, so while discussing this one weekend in March we just booked Orlando, had to be done!
> 
> We are there from the 20th Sept till 6th Oct, so will have to say Hi again
> 
> I do love that you guys are never far from an alcoholic beverage its very us too



Of course I remember!! You said some lovely things in the lobby......you made me blush  

I do however forget your husband’s name.......I do apologise!!!! 

We arrive the 13th and leave Oct 2nd......so will definitely say hi again.......oh we do like our adult beverages.....

What date is your anniversary?? We had our 25th Wedding anniversary last year, it’s Sept 5th but we celebrated it all together with my 50th and Tom deciding he had enjoyed enough years working and retired early......it was a fantastic trip! 

Still can’t believe that was 3 years ago though!!

What happened to your trip report.........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness......Matt!!!!!
> back to the boards again...…...
> 
> It`s so good to see you post again......Oh I do remember you both...….was it really 2015!!!!! It truly doesn't seem that long ago...…..
> 
> So you`re back at RP in September again...…..we are too...…..
> 
> Ocean Prime is fabulous!!! I`m sure you`ll both love it.....steaks are amazing!!!
> 
> Glad to see you again.....hope this trip report is a good read for you too......don't be  a stranger on the boards...….





schumigirl said:


> Of course I remember!! You said some lovely things in the lobby......you made me blush
> 
> I do however forget your husband’s name.......I do apologise!!!!
> 
> We arrive the 13th and leave Oct 2nd......so will definitely say hi again.......oh we do like our adult beverages.....
> 
> What date is your anniversary?? We had our 25th Wedding anniversary last year, it’s Sept 5th but we celebrated it all together with my 50th and Tom deciding he had enjoyed enough years working and retired early......it was a fantastic trip!
> 
> Still can’t believe that was 3 years ago though!!
> 
> What happened to your trip report.........



haha it's Rob he was the one who was so embarrassed that I was talking to someone from a forum but having now read your trip report from 2015 he knows you are no stranger 

Our anniversary is the 22nd Sept which is a Saturday night which works well

Yes my trip report, I had such good intentions but never did get back to it Ooops


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I know the feeling!!!
> 
> It is nice getting surprises I have to admit.........I love em!!!
> 
> Worst thing you can do to me..........tell me you’re giving me a surprise and I have to wait!   Tom learned long ago although I love surprises..... it’s got to be a surprise.......if you tell me in advance I will become an expert nag queen.......and I’m relentless!!Oops.......
> 
> My mum told me a few years ago she was sending me a surprise.........was almost biting my fingernails till it arrived........I’m a little sad person at times



Lol glad to hear you tend to get super surprises.  I’m on .the other end of the spectrum as I’ve discovered surprises can go both ways


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> haha it's Rob he was the one who was so embarrassed that I was talking to someone from a forum but having now read your trip report from 2015 he knows you are no stranger
> 
> Our anniversary is the 22nd Sept which is a Saturday night which works well
> 
> Yes my trip report, I had such good intentions but never did get back to it Ooops



Lol......it is time consuming, maybe you can do one this time.......

I do remember he looked a little bemused by it all......... we definitely aren’t strangers now.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol glad to hear you tend to get super surprises.  I’m on .the other end of the spectrum as I’ve discovered surprises can go both ways



I have one friend who would run 10 miles naked rather than get a surprise......I think she may have had a bad experience once and it put her off........

We teased her mercilessly we were going to surprise her on her 50th! We had to stop as she was getting mad......lol......were we bad that we found that even funnier.......


----------



## acndis

Loving this report!  Sapphire Falls looks fantastic.  

I just love your (and Tom's) positive energy. It comes through so strongly in every report.  I used you as an example in a conversation with my husband as someone who continually gets 'free' stuff everywhere she goes.  I think it's because you are so genuinely kind to everyone you come into contact with.  You remember names and are genuinely thankful for what they do.  You are never looking for these 'gifts,' they just come to you because of your great attitude (vibe). Karma! Love that.

Keep up the good work!  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## schumigirl

acndis said:


> Loving this report!  Sapphire Falls looks fantastic.
> 
> I just love your (and Tom's) positive energy. It comes through so strongly in every report.  I used you as an example in a conversation with my husband as someone who continually gets 'free' stuff everywhere she goes.  I think it's because you are so genuinely kind to everyone you come into contact with.  You remember names and are genuinely thankful for what they do.  You are never looking for these 'gifts,' they just come to you because of your great attitude (vibe). Karma! Love that.
> 
> Keep up the good work!  Can't wait to read more.



A very warm  along to acndis……….nice to see you on this report too...…

Well, Thank you so much for those lovely sentiments!!! That was very touching to read and I appreciate it a lot.

I think the word Blessed is sometimes over used today, but we really are in many ways. We both love people and have been so lucky with folks we have come into contact in many ways. And our vacations are truly wonderful and so many have become true friends over the years.

You are correct, we never ever look or expect anything, and it’s always a joy and a delight when someone does that something extra for us, we are incredibly grateful every time. And we always “pay it forward” in as many ways as we can. 

So, thank you again, your post really did lighten my heart a little more than it already was this morning...……..

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report too...….hopefully more coming up soon...…...


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 13TH MAY*


*Again, we slept really well last night, and no waking at 4am....we adjust fairly quickly on the way here...….it`s the return journey home that gets us!!*

*I got up early though, as we usually do and had been told the sun rose right over RPR and it was lovely...….so, I grabbed a glass of Snapple and sat at the window and did indeed watch the beautiful sunrise...….it was so lovely and so peaceful looking outside this early......there really didn't seem to be anyone around except the security officers who worked the boat dock. They were there very early!! But, this was so nice.*

*We still hadn't decided what to do today. As most folks who read this know, we never really plan......I never do a Pre Trip report as I like to have a vacation without planning anything...….I don't want to plan where we`ll eat and when, other than having a rough idea of the places we do enjoy......this of course includes laboriously studying numerous menu`s whether familiar or some new places we may want to try. So today once Tom was awake I would jump in the shower and then we`d decide over breakfast what to do. Rain wasn't forecast till later in the afternoon so we knew we wanted to be out reasonably early...….*

*Once we were showered and dressed I laid out some food on the table for us while Tom went down to the grab and go for two latte`s...…...we had some meats, cheeses of various kinds, fruit including the most gorgeous grapes I think I have ever tasted, dried fruit, crackers from the platters...….I had bought blueberry muffins and butter cake...…..this was quite the picnic breakfast...….It was all ready for Tom coming back with the coffees...…..and we did enjoy it, it was lovely and so nice to take advantage of this lovely big table we had, and what a view to be eating breakfast behind. I have to say the coffee from downstairs *

*Once we were cleared up we walked over to RP to see a couple of folks we know over there, a couple were in the Club Lounge so when we went in we got the biggest hugs from a few of our favourites……...it was so nice to see them and we were so appreciative to have been given access to it as it made it so easy to just go up on our own...….we had seen one in particular start working in the pool area and wondered how much longer he would be here......seeing some of them grow up in front of us was lovely...…..and of course a couple we had only met last year, but felt like we knew them forever. So we had a good catch up and had a coffee....I do like their coffee in there as it`s not too strong flavoured…….then we said we would see them later in our trip and we set off to walk back to SF...…..we did know this route so well...……*

*Samuel had told us when the weather was going to hit later today, so we did consider the parks this morning...….but, we were going to go to Gaylord Palms for a visit.*

*We had gone here years ago to see a friend who was staying there, but this was back in 2007 so it had been a while...….and we thought we might have lunch there in the Sports Bar, we had heard varying reports of how good it was, but it looked ok, so we would give it a try.*

*So, back up to the room as we didn't have hats with us and then back down and headed out to the parking garage for the car...….we did like this set up as opposed to the open parking lot elsewhere...…..the car was fairly cool.*

*It doesn't take long to get there and we did actually go the dreaded I4...….we usually avoid this where possible, but today it was fine and after we pass the Disney Springs area, we reach the exit for the hotel......you actually can`t miss it from the road......it is a huge hotel...….*














*You do pay for parking if you are just visiting the hotel as many do, but if you eat in any of the restaurants they will validate parking.*

*There are loads of parking spaces here and as we step out we can feel that wonderful heat again, albeit rather cloudy......but we`ll make the most of it.....*

*We head in the side door and go straight down towards the beautiful Atrium area...……*

*The hotel has rooms that face inwards to the Atrium and all have a little balcony, which I have to some are not the most private of balconies...….wouldn't like to be sitting in jammies with a glass of wine or a coffee......but it is very pretty...…..and very green, but a weird green light. *







*They have several restaurants and this one is The Old Hickory Steakhouse which is just beautiful...…..not many restaurant settings are  like this*


























*I detest reptiles of any kind. Don`t like snakes, spiders or bugs...…..but I have a real aversion to alligators and crocs which is why places like Gatorland will never appear in any of our trip reports...…....….so, when I first saw the next image I assumed they were ornamental......nope they were real...….

I had been looking at them for ages, not seeing the sign telling you about them...…..and they genuinely didn't move at all.....none of them, so I was convinced they weren't real...….then one of the turtle things moved and then on of the big ones moved its tail slightly...…...very disconcerting...…..*














*As I was feeling quite uncomfortable as I usually am among reptiles Tom turned the camera and said smile......this is the biggest get me out of here smiles ever...….*








*Yes, I could see they were nowhere near me and it is silly, but I hate them. Strangely my family think I am akin somehow to the lizard family......due to my love of heat and sunshine.....and as soon as it cools down I`m inside...….it`s almost like I sap the hat from the sun then disappear to enjoy what heat I`ve harvested...….lol......they do have some funny thoughts!!!!*

*But, we wandered further around and it was just lovely.....but the strangest light which I didn`t really like either...….*


























*They have a lovely little shopping mall inside too which have a variety of little gift shops and coffee places. They have a handy little grab and go place too...…*




















*They have the Wreckers Sports Bar in there too, and that's where we were planning to have lunch, but it was a little early yet, so we wandered some more.*

*It was Mother`s Day in the US so there were lots of ladies dressed for Villa De Flora...….they were having a Mother`s Day special lunch...…..we had already celebrated Mother`s Day earlier in the year in March, so it wasn't a special day for me.....but some women looked really lovely and had really dressed for the occasion...…..

And the little dessert counter was rather delicious looking...…..*


























*The restaurant is huge and wraps itself around the whole area...….it was mobbed as you would imagine today, and lots of ladies walking around with yellow roses as a gift from the restaurant.*

*We carried on walking around the Atrium area which is also huge...….*














*We had missed this area previously, it`s like a Key West themed area and the restaurant they have in there is in the shape of a ship......very beautiful, but so quiet......and the menu did look lovely for the restaurant......I did wish we had gone here.*




















*It was a very nice area and so quiet in comparison to Villa De Flora...….but we wandered back towards the central area and it`s almost Fort like in the back of the central area...……*




















*Peek a Boo...…...*














*We wanted to go what looked like down a level and discovered there was a little shack that had some kind of reptile in it...….I stayed outside while Tom had a good look around...…..a manager came along and asked if I was alright as I must have looked a bit lost......I said I was waiting for my husband and wouldn`t go in looking for him...….he laughed and guesses I wasn't a fan of what was in the cabin...…..we chatted about the hotel briefly as Tom appeared the man offered to take a picture of us both...….nice man and he was glad we were impressed with the hotel.....despite the not so welcome reptiles...….*








*Tom did convince me to go closer to the little building...…..not the most comfortable of pictures...…..lol...….*








*We were getting hungry now, so we began to head back towards Wreckers Sports Bar. *


----------



## J'aime Paris

I've never been to Gaylord Palms, but it looks absolutely massive!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> So, back up to the room as we didn't have hats with us and then back down and headed out to the parking garage for the car...….we did like this set up as opposed to the open parking lot elsewhere...…..the car was fairly cool.



We didn't rent a car this past trip.  How was the parking garage? Was it a long walk? plenty of parking?



schumigirl said:


> We had missed this area previously, it`s like a Key West themed area and the restaurant they have in there is in the shape of a ship......very beautiful, but so quiet......and the menu did look lovely for the restaurant......I did wish we had gone here



We ate at this restaurant a few years ago when we stayed here. It was very good!! You just reminded me how beautiful this resort is- have to go back! They did validate your parking here?

Beautiful pictures of Gaylord Palms!! and I hate reptiles! well, I like turtles though! They are very cute and move slow- and don't look threatening!


----------



## schumigirl

*Sun Cont...……..*


*This is a lovely hotel......no doubt about that. They have a splendid display around the holidays called ICE......it really looks spectacular but far too cold for me to venture too...….so I doubt we`ll ever visit to see it....but many friends have and the pictures are lovely.*

*But, for now we head back to Wreckers. I usually listen to my instinct but didn't today.*

*It`s set up downstairs and it does look like a great place to watch sports if that's your thing...….for us not so much...….but we did get a lovely welcome from the young lady who took us to our table...…….*









*It wasn't overly busy and she kind of struggled where to put us......anywhere will do us I assured her.....so she does eventually decide we can sit beside the family already seated...…..*

*Our waitress is not the usual style we come across, she wasn't overly happy but wasn't rude either, although she did seem disappointed when we weren't ordering any alcohol and just having diet pepsi……..but hey ho...…..the drinks came fairly quickly and she stood while we made our final choices for lunch, rather awkwardly if I`m honest......I opted for the Cuban sandwich and Tom went for the burger.....both with regular fries...….*








*I really wasn't getting a nice vibe from this place, which is unusual for me, but we had ordered so we would eat and leave.....I had already decided we wouldn't come back here...….and we waited some more for our food and then a little longer...…..we were just about to ask for the check for our drinks when she appeared with the food......no apology for the wait......the place was practically empty after all......but it looked good-ish*














*It wasn't. We always say we have one bad meal on a trip, or at least a meal that could have been better.....and this was it hopefully......the burger and sandwich were very average...….the pulled pork on mine was very dry and didn't taste of much......Tom`s burger was cooked as he asked, but again tasted of nothing......and was maybe a little incinerated on the outside...…..but the worst bit of the meal were the fries.....they were incredibly cool, almost cold...…. so we searched for the girl who was our waitress but couldn't see her, we ate the sandwich and burger, or most of it. We left the fries which were now stone cold. She came back from somewhere all of a sudden and incredibly sat the check down and said she`d get that when we were ready......really!!!!! No asking if everything was good or did we need anything. I stopped her before she removed the plates and said can I let you know, we had asked for someone to get you, as we couldn't find you...our fries were cold and now you can see we haven't touched them...….it`s not up to standard. She glanced at the plate and said she`d let the kitchen know...…...and that was the end of the conversation...…..she came back and asked if the check was ready.....we said yes it was. She then asked if we wanted some fries to go......….lol, no thanks...….We are excellent tippers...…..well beyond what it should be usually, but today it was minimal. Seriously minimal.*

*On the way out the girl asked if we had enjoyed it and we said no, she did look concerned and we told her everything. She asked if we wanted the check adjusted and we said no, but we wouldn't come back again.....she said she was so sorry and would look into it.*

*So, that was the worst meal of the trip...…..thankfully. It`s such a shame as it is a nice place but maybe she was having an off day......we all have them. But the food wasn't as expected.*

*So, we went back out and had a last wander around before heading out to the car...….it really is a lovely hotel, but would I want to stay there?? I think not.....*

*We drove out of the security gate and the guard asked if we were just visiting, we said we had eaten lunch....he just asked to see the receipt as we said we hadn't been given anything.....but, we didn't ask to be fair...….and the receipt was enough, he waived the parking fee for us......and off we went back to Sapphire.*

*We turned off again at LBV at I4 traffic heading towards Universal looked backed up, so a quick turn off and we were back to Turkey Lake Road.*

*We went up to the room and then decided we would head into the park and have some sangria at The Backwater Bar...….it`s attached to Confisco Grill and staff are a lot of fun there...…..so down to get the boat and the quick security check and we`re off...…this really is a lovely hotel...….particularly around the area where the boat comes and goes from...….it`s very picturesque and at night it is stunning. *








*We got off and for some reason headed towards the Studios......not quite sure why as we were heading to IOA...….but we stopped off as they had the big chair outside of Voodoo...….well, everyone was getting their picture taken...……so why not...….*








*We very rarely take a picture of the Universal Globe, but there was hardly anyone around today......so why not...……*




















*At this point we realized we were heading for the wrong park......and that was without alcohol!!! So we turned down and walked past HRC and Toothsome......Toothsome is a place I just can`t get fond of...…..but maybe we`ll try it again one day. The chocolates they sell aren't as good as they look and we find Godiva selection to be much nicer......but it`s always busy enough.*

*So in to IOA and we wonder if we`ll make it to Backwater before the rain comes on...…..*


*I had left my sunglasses at home, so meant to buy a pair here, but kept forgetting.....although it was fairly dull, the sun was still glaringly bright*







*A group of suits walked past us and one asked if wanted a picture together......I think he had aspirations of being a photographer in another life as he was very instructive on where we should stand for the optimal picture...…..very kind of him though...…..*








*We thanked him very much and headed in to the park.....although we were just here for a quick visit, we decided despite the fact I was wearing a dress we would have a go on Hulk and Dr Doom. A few essential pictures of the lovely Port of Entry...……*





















*We walked straight on to Hulk and I was sure they`d seen it all before and I`d try to be as ladylike as possible while getting strapped in.....so off we popped and had a few rides on both...……..the dress was fine on both.*

*We could feel spots of rain on both rides...….the Hulk felt incredibly fast today...….and we did this only once, same as Doom. We then wandered round to Seuss and rode the trolley train ………..there really is no ladylike way to get in and out of this ride...…..*




















*Then headed down to Backwater Bar...…..at this point you can actually feel the weather in the air if that makes sense...….you can feel the upcoming downpour almost here...…..and it was hot and humid. *

*As soon as we walked in we saw Regina who has been there for what seems like years...…..and a new guy. He turned and saw Tom`s NY Yankees hat and immediately yelled he wasn't serving him...….we laughed of course, but this guy kept it going while we sat down...….he obviously wasn't a fan! I told him we were Scottish and it stood for New Year...…..he actually conceded he had no answer for that...….I then asked who the yankees were and did they play the volleyball...…..Regina was howling at this point that Nicholas was getting as good as he gave out...….he actually didn't serve us as Regina did, but she checked we knew he was joking......of course we did. He was actually a really nice guy who as some people do, he had a very interesting story...…*

*We ordered Sangrias and laughed as we saw the red wine being chucked into the big jar at the top...….it was out of a bag......lol.....classy stuff I don't think......but, it`s cheap and cheerful and with the added brandy, quite drinkable...….they stopped now doing Sangria by the carafes so we ordered by the glass...….it`s something ridiculously cheap like $7 a glass...…..*








*It was starting to rain heavier now...…..so we ordered another while having a great time with Regina and Nicholas who we were still teasing back and forward...….not a bad way to spend an afternoon...…..a few folks came in and had a drink and left......we were still there. We had 3 Sangrias and then decided to call it a day and face the rain...…...I had about half my sangria to drink when I inexplicably knocked it over myself...….I was laughing with Nicholas about something and gesticulated wildly obviously and pulled the rest over me...…...oh dear!!!! My first thought was thank goodness I had changed bags over and brought my park bag...…..can`t imagine getting red wine out of my LV bag!!!! As this one was leather it would just wipe clean...……*

*Regina got me some club soda, but strangely the sangria just kind of melded together with my dress......thankfully!!! I cleaned around where I had spilled it and she almost yelled at me in horror that she would get it...….well I had spilled it......but she took the cloth off of me and proceeded to finish although I had got most of it...….she filled up my glass and we sat back down and finished our chats...……*

*Eventually though we had to brave the rain and head back to the hotel...…..Nicholas assured us he had only been playing and we of course knew that but he said he still wouldn't serve him if we came back in with a slight wink...….lol...….so we paid the check and headed out in the rain.*

*If it had been RP we would have walked, but Sapphire is that bit further on....so we walked down to the boat and the Captain shouted did we want SF, we said yes sir....so he opened the gate closest to us and said we could go in the VIP gate today...….lol......it saved a few moments and was appreciated. Everyone on the boat was drenched...…..and the rain was just getting heavier...….*

*We very carefully got off the boat as my crocs were slippy so we got inside and got on the elevator to the 4th floor and then walked through the lobby and up to our room. We were drenched, but at least it was warm rain...….we had experienced cold rain in March and that definitely wasn't fun...….*

*Into the room and we both got showered and into a pair of jammies...….we poured ourselves a glass of chardonnay and turned on some lamps as it was extremely dark with the cloud and rain that was now blasting down. I did feel for anyone still in the parks at this time...….*

*We settle down on the sofa and actually turned the heat up...….and it warmed up nicely very quickly.....this was a first, turning the heat up in Florida...…..but we found Die Hard was just starting on one channel so we got our wine, prepared a couple of snacks as we were quite hungry with such a poor lunch and we watched the movie...….it was fun. Gotta love some Die Hard and Alan Rickman...…….this passed a couple of hours while we decided where we would eat tonight. We had now cleared the both trays we had been sent....and they were lovely......*

*After the movie we thought about where to eat tonight...….as the rain was on for the next 24 hours we wouldn't be going far...….we decided to eat in Amatista since it would save us actually going out anywhere, and we had enjoyed it on a previous visit. So, we got dressed and headed down and saw it wasn't too busy, so we sat at the bar and had a glass of wine there before eating...……*

*The bar is nice, and there`s a couple of sofa`s and chairs to choose from too...…..*













*We do like sitting at a bar and having a drink. The barman was friendly and asked if we were eating, told him just drinks for now we would be eating in the restaurant...…..so we got our wine and marveled at the torrential downpour that was so visible from outside......and you could see folks getting off the boat and everyone just looked drenched. *








*We finished this and walked back to ask for a table...….and were immediately taken over to the window beside the waterwheel...….it would have been a lovely view but it was dark and the rain was covering the windows. *

*As we had wine upstairs we didn't order a bottle but merely another glass each...…...and then decide what to eat...…...the menu is nice and there is a good variety for most folks...……*

*Our waiter is Leandro who was ever so nice, we definitely aren't rushed or felt pressured to order in here, very different from lunch...….

So, we eventually decided on rather strangely I thought Chicken noodle soup for Tom followed by meat lovers flatbread...…….I opted for the Caribbean wings and then the Island Fish sandwich with salad with no onions...….we had to return the salad for another as there was indeed onions.....but a minute later and I had another fresh one made...….. *
































*The food was lovely...…..even Tom`s strange choice of soup was lovely.....although it lacked something...….but the wings were delicious, he brought me both sauces as I couldn't make up my mind between them, one was a mango base and the other spicy......mixing them together was delicious...……*

*It was nice just sat here tonight......we took our time, especially as we had nowhere to go really...….so we chatted and passed the time sharing the food between us and laughing. It was a nice evening...…….*

*We had no room for dessert but we knew we had butter cake in the room...….so we paid the check and went back upstairs...…Tom was feeling tired tonight so we went straight up to our room without visiting StrongWater Bar...…..rather unusual for us...….but back in the room we decided against any cake or any more wine and more or less went straight to bed. *

*We marveled at how tired we were considering we hadn't done much today.....but this was the point of this trip...….no mad rushing around and we so wanted to spend time in the resort itself...……*

*I had a look out the window and couldn't see much for the rain...…..but, there was something very cosy about it all tonight. I closed the drapes over and got into our very comfortable bed. *

*Tomorrow we wouldn't be doing much either as it was to be wall to wall monsoon weather all day...….but, we would find something to pass the day away I was sure. *


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I've never been to Gaylord Palms, but it looks absolutely massive!!



It is a huge hotel...….massive convention hotel too. 

But, not somewhere I`d choose to stay funnily enough...…..


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> We didn't rent a car this past trip.  How was the parking garage? Was it a long walk? plenty of parking?
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at this restaurant a few years ago when we stayed here. It was very good!! You just reminded me how beautiful this resort is- have to go back! They did validate your parking here?
> 
> Beautiful pictures of Gaylord Palms!! and I hate reptiles! well, I like turtles though! They are very cute and move slow- and don't look threatening!



It only takes a few minutes to get to the lobby from the garage...…..there is an elevator if you are up on the higher floors. Ideal and yep, plenty of spaces. 

They do validate parking, but it`s not widely advertised.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks about the parking garage and validation at Gaylord Palms! 

So sorry about that restaurant! Bad service and food!! I don't think I'll try it! We had good luck at the Key West restaurant. I do notice that when a restaurant isn't busy, we tend to get slow service! But rude (or lack of any) service along with mediocre food should never happen!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Thanks about the parking garage and validation at Gaylord Palms!
> 
> So sorry about that restaurant! Bad service and food!! I don't think I'll try it! We had good luck at the Key West restaurant. I do notice that when a restaurant isn't busy, we tend to get slow service! But rude (or lack of any) service along with mediocre food should never happen!



Yep, I think in all our visits since 2007 that is only the second time we have had poor service...…...yep, never really an excuse......but I wish we had gone to the other place...….


----------



## disneyAndi14

First, the suite is absolutely beautiful. I could get use to that! How nice of your friend to send the food gifts, so nice to snack on.

It looks like some fun days checking out the local places and Gaylord Palms. I have heard about the ice show there but never saw what the resort looked like. Wow it is a big place, sorry your lunch wasn’t good!

The dinner at SF looks really good and what nice atmosphere! 

With that beautiful suite, I would not mind having a rain day!


----------



## Cara

So happy to see another report! Your suite is beautiful! We live near Nashville, Tenn., and have visited the Gaylord Opryland a number of times. It is also massive! So sorry you had such an awful meal. Yuck!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> First, the suite is absolutely beautiful. I could get use to that! How nice of your friend to send the food gifts, so nice to snack on.
> 
> It looks like some fun days checking out the local places and Gaylord Palms. I have heard about the ice show there but never saw what the resort looked like. Wow it is a big place, sorry your lunch wasn’t good!
> 
> The dinner at SF looks really good and what nice atmosphere!
> 
> With that beautiful suite, I would not mind having a rain day!




It really was so beautiful, and very comfortable especially on the rainy times we had......it was a pleasant place to wait while we weren't in Strong Water Bar.....lol...…..

Yep, wouldn't rush back there anytime soon...……......so many other choices out there...….and yes, I think everything we ate at Sapphire this visit was excellent......


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> So happy to see another report! Your suite is beautiful! We live near Nashville, Tenn., and have visited the Gaylord Opryland a number of times. It is also massive! So sorry you had such an awful meal. Yuck!



 Cara...…..Thank You........glad you`re along for this one too...…..hope it`s a fun read for you...….

Yes those hotels seem to all large complexes......it was beautiful but a bad meal is enough to put us off going back. Although the Old Hickory Steakhouse is beautiful...….maybe I`d go back there one day, the menu was nice.


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 14TH MAY...…….*

*Oh my goodness, did we sleep last night!! I don't think we moved a muscle all night...….as usual we were awake early. We don't really ever sleep late on vacation, I wish we could at times but it kinda suits us to do it that way. We aren't really late night party animals and prefer to be up and get the day started. Even on our HHN trips, we rarely stay beyond midnight. And one of the reasons we love the Rush of Fear ticket, it allows us to go many nights over our trip......we spend all day on the go so we prefer to be able to just spend a few hours or more if we feel like it. It`s one of the reasons we don't ever do a RIP tour, although they are fabulous if you only have one night or a few nights...….but it`s too long for us......don't we sound old!!!!*

*But, for today we were awake very early...…..and the forecast for today was dreadful. The rain had started around 5ish last night and was to keep going all day till around 7pm...….and when I pulled back the drapes we saw this...……it did look miserable...….but we would make the most of any time we had here and wouldn't let it bother us in any way. *













*Looked lovely didn't it!!!*

*So we took our time getting ready, and watched some TV, mainly the weather channel...….we did love this channel and Kyle loved watching it when he was younger...….it really wasn't a good listen this morning. But, we were going to take advantage and head to the Florida Mall this morning...….I generally don't like this Mall at all, I find it has too many tourists...….lol......I know how crazy that sounds!! We much prefer the Mall at Millenia. *

*But first breakfast. We had thought we would go to Keke`s this morning, but with the rain we decided to go to Amatista. We didn't feel like the full buffet this morning, we would keep that for another day as we also still felt quite full from last night...…...so down we went and got a table and were looked after by Natasha who was just lovely.*

*We got coffee and Tom said he just wanted a couple of pastries, Natasha told him to just go to the buffet and help himself and really he could take what he wanted...…..I opted for the pancakes with maple syrup and cinnamon butter...…..so Tom went up and didn't choose much at all......they were quite small but he really didn't feel like a lot......which was unusual for him as he does enjoy a breakfast.*















*The pancakes were beautiful...….unbelievably light and so fresh. And I do love maple syrup. Tom didn't even finish the pastries he chose and left one, I was a little concerned at this point that he might be feeling a little under the weather, but I think he was really still full from the night before and a little tired this morning, which is strange when you feel as if you`ve had such a good sleep. And I couldn't finish the pancakes either as it was a large portion........but so delicious. The coffee was good and Natasha was excellent at keeping us refilled.*

*I was glad we hadn't got the buffet this morning, but it did look good and we planned to do it another day for sure.*

*We went back upstairs to get bag and stuff, then walked in the dry to the car...….this was excellent not having to get wet walking to the car. They were however having issues with the gates...….sometimes your room key registered and sometimes it didn't. We had reported it on the Saturday and now they had someone standing at the gate all day helping folks who were having trouble......our card didn't want to let us out today, other days it opened automatically. But, took a few seconds to get out.*

*The rain was solid. Roads aren't great in Orlando at the best of times, but with rain it`s not fun...…..and of course some drivers don't seem to adjust their driving and that's probably more scary than the weather. But, we made it to the mall and it was surprisingly quiet. We had wondered if the bad weather would drive everyone shopping, but so far so good and I suppose it was fairly early yet.*

*Tom dropped me off at the door as the rain was still bouncing down and everyone else had the same idea.*

*They have made massive improvements to this mall over the last few years...….the food court is now light and airy as opposed the dark and depressing area it used to be*














*We proceeded to wander around and remarked there was a jewelers who was still in business after all these years. Kyle had nicknamed him Dodgy watch guy...….he was buying his first Bulova watch and saw it in their store, but it looked second hand...….the man tried to convince us it wasn't second hand, but we all felt he was a little dodgy......he also tried to put pressure on for him to buy, that's when we walked and I did make a comment to him I didn't like his sales technique. Anyway, we ended up getting the watch at The Mall at Millenia and it was genuinely new. But, we did laugh when we saw the place. Don't think the same man is still there now.*

*The stores are alright here, but not great. And the nice thing was it really was quiet. We did wander into a few stores and picked up a few little things like an eye mask for me for the way home on the plane. I had spilled Argon Oil on my purple one and ruined it...….so picked one up here. Went into Brookstones and bought me a little alarm clock that when you press to see the time it shines up on the ceiling too...….little things amuse at times...….*

*We did mean to go into Godiva, but we didn't for some reason....we do like their chocolate.*

*We did also find a nice Christmas shop we didn't remember seeing before, I was sure it had to be new since we were last there, as I`m sure I would have remembered a Christmas shop as I adore all things Christmas!!*










*We head back out after a walk around Macy where we didn't actually see anything we wanted in there either...…..we drove to Bed Bath and Beyond...….love this store!!!!! We always pick up little gadgets and gizmo`s here, and over the years have bought many sheets and towels among many other things.....they have a huge array of little things and I suppose just "stuff"......I can pick up the strangest thing and decide I really need it. I did get a lovely make up mirror that had the magnifying side also, and was better than the one I had...….although that might be an age thing with the eyesight!!!!*

*By now it was still raining and we began to think about lunch...…...Tom was thankfully feeling a little hungry now, always a good sign. But, where to go......we thought of many places, but eventually decided on Bubbalous Boadacious Barbeque. We hadn't gone for a while and thought we could go some ribs.....so we very slowly made the journey back towards Kirkman and drove into the car park to see it was just a puddle.....and I had sandals on...…..so again Tom dropped me as close as he could and went back to park the car.*

*The woman on the counter wasn't as friendly as the ones before, but very efficient. We stood for a few minutes trying to decide what to have and I guess we weren't being quick enough...….there was no line behind us though......she asked if she could help......I said no thanks we were still deciding...…..there really is a huge choice here...….but we decided on chicken and ribs for Tom and chicken and brisket for me........and some cornbread and coleslaw as sides...…...we said we didn`t want another side and she actually insisted we get it a sit was included...…lol...so we just asked for another cornbread and she was happy......odd….

Anyway, we got our drinks and went and sat down. They give you a number and then bring your food over to you. The tables are all family style and benches, but it wasn't busy so we had a table to ourselves.

When we first came here Kyle was a lot younger, he took one look at the place and asked what Todd (Metro West) had said about this place....he was eyeing it rather suspiciously....I suppose it does look a little rough and ready.....when I told Kyle it was Todd that told us about it he was then quite happy to go in...….lol......as if we would take him somewhere bad!!! *














*The drinks are huge and you could share one if desired, but we are always thirsty and have one each...……*








*We both ended up with the same meal. And with the woman on the counter not being the friendliest, I decided to just eat it......lol......I`m not very brave at times...…..but it did look nice.*




















*The sauces are very nice, but don't be afraid of the very descriptive Killer sauce......it really isn't. It gave you a slight tingle and no more......but they are all tasty, just not hot.*

*The food was really nice, the cornbread was a little dry however. But it did answer a question someone on here (cant remember who) asked me which was better Bubbalous or 4Rivers...…..well, I have to say 4Rivers wins hands down, on all counts. 4Rivers cornbread is so moist and incredibly tasty and had added jalapeno which adds extra points...….but the meat is so much better overall. Don't get me wrong the chicken and ribs we had today was lovely, but I`d choose 4Rivers over this place every time now.*

*We headed back out in the rain and went back to the hotel. We were supposed to be meeting a friend at O `Charleys tonight around 5pm when she finished work. We had known her a good few years from RP. She didn't work for them any longer, but we always kept in touch after she left. But, when we got back to the hotel I checked my emails and she had sent me an email that she`d have to cancel as she`d had some very bad news. So, I sent her an email saying how sorry we were and we would see her next time as there was no way she could now meet up this trip. We were so sad for her and wished we could do something other than be there for her. But, we would keep in touch as always and would definitely see her in July if work allowed.*

*So, we now had no plans for tonight...…...it was still raining but looked to be easing off a little...…..so we headed to do a little bit of shopping for silly little things like the shampoo I like to take back and the argon oil that is ridiculously cheap over here and so many other little bits.*

*We could of course have gone to the park. But, walking around the parks in rain is not my idea of fun......I know many do it and enjoy how quiet the parks can be, but I won`t wander about in the rain if I don't have to. So, off we popped back to the car and out to WalMart which is a few minutes away. We pick up some bits and bobs and why is it I never spend less than $100 in here every visit...….I do get silly things like thick black ankle type socks that I can wear with boots......and other equally ridiculous purchases we could get in the UK, but take great pleasure in shopping for over here. We then head to Target and pop back into Total Wine. We can spend an inordinate amount of time in Total Wine..…..it may be a little embarrassing however when the manager recognizes us when we walk in...….oops!!!! *

*We take our purchases back to the hotel and we are glad to be in. It seemed to get heavier before it began easing off later.*

*But, back to the room and we put everything away and then Skype Kyle...…...we get through immediately and he`s doing great...….we show him the miserable weather outside, although it does actually clear up while we are chatting today......we share each others news and have a good old catch up...….he asks our plans for this evening and we tell him honestly we don't know...….hadn't decided yet. We chat some more and then say our goodbyes for now and arrange when our next Skype session will be...….as always though we will message him on Skype if things change.*








*It does look like the rain has finally stopped or at least having a long break...…..*

*The one good thing about the weather is we are not covered in sunscreen as we usually are...….so we feel no need to shower and change before heading out again......it`s not a hassle putting it on at all, but it is nice not having to for a change. Although even if it`s cloudy we still usually put it on. Our very pale and pasty white West Of Scotland skin doesn't do well with such warm sunshine......we just don't get anywhere near that kind of blistering heat where we live. *

*But, it`s fairly early and too early to go eat, so we do what we do best...…..go and have a cocktail...….and Strongwater Bar is the closest...…..and nicest.....*




















*I had gone for the Rum Mule and Tom had chosen the Tempest runner, which was a beer with a rum chaser......he did like it, and my rum was very strong but very nice...…..this was the first time we had met Jason......he was fairly new and we recognized where he was from on LI, it was quite near my family there.....so we had a lovely chat about the places we knew and were familiar with.....he said hardly anyone could pronounce it correctly......nice guy who knows his stuff. Actually they all do in here, very well informed on all things rum and beyond.*

*We were enjoying our time sitting here, the rain came back on and went off a few times...….Maggie, one of the longest serving staff members here came over to chat...….we had known her a while. But, it was fairly busy today as you would expect with the weather but it wasn't overly loud...….Maggie had asked where we were eating tonight and we still hadn't decided, however it would be somewhere that didn't involve driving now as we had both had a cocktail...….*

*So we thought we could walk to RP and have sushi or just go to Citywalk……..we decided on Citywalk. And we thought Cowfish since we hadn't been for a while.*

*We like the burgers from Cowfish a lot. The sushi we find is much better at Orchids at RP, so we don't opt for sushi in Cowfish it`s just not as good...….but we already know what we are having...…..*

*We wait for a break in the rain, but it does look like it`s stopped for the night now, and we head down for the boat. It looks so dull, so you forget just how hot it is outside and there is a welcome blast of familiar heat as we exit the building.*













*It is so pretty here........I never tire of seeing the front of the hotel......or the back technically I suppose........The boat is fairly busy and then we realize The Studios closes at 7 tonight, so wonder if we`ll have a wait to eat tonight as it`s just after 7 now...….well, if it busy we`ll just go somewhere else...….we are fairly easy to please. 

It is strange having the sky so bleak but yet so warm. We are definitely used to bright blue skies so this was different, but didn't affect our mood in any way......we`re in Orlando!!!! Can`t get much better than that...….*

*Citywalk doesn't look too busy tonight, although the queue for Voodoo Donuts is huge apparently...…..I`m glad we aren't looking for one tonight...….so we head towards CowFish and the lady on the Podium tells us to go straight up...….fabulous!!!*

*We walk up the stairs which is quite uniquely decorated and we do indeed get a table straight away. And it`s the same table we had the last time we were here...….*

*Grace is looking after us tonight and she is fabulous!!! She is exactly the type of person you want looking after you in a restaurant. Tom orders a Sam Adams and I ask for a Mango Ginger which is usually made with Tequila. I do like Tequila a lot, but like this drink made with rum......she says of course they can do that so she goes to get the drinks while we pretend we don't know what we`re each having...….we are so predictable at times...….but we were going to share an appetizer tonight...……*

*So she came back with the drinks and said that was the first time the barman had been asked for that cocktail with rum......I was sure it would be lovely...…there are tiny pieces of fresh ginger through it, so Tom won`t touch it.....but I love it!!! *













*Grace asks if we are ready to order, so I tell her about my allergies and we have a conversation about what is going to be ok, I had the burger many times before so knew I was ok with that, and said they could just not add the onion or scallion to the shrimp...….all good. She did go and check with the chef which is always appreciated. My allergies are just an inconvenience more than debilitating like some allergies can be, but it`s always reassuring when they take the time to check in case of changes to menu`s or recipes.*

*So we ordered the Togarashi Shrimp to share, and Tom does indeed opt for the Rise n Swine Burger with fries and I opt for the Jalapeno Popper Show Stopper again...…..with sweet potato fries which are very good here...……*

*We like this place...…..it can be loud when its full and a bit later in the evening, but not tonight...….I`ve heard it described as an over priced Burger King, well I think it`s anything but that....although as I haven't eaten in a Burger King type place for more than 30 years I couldn't be sure, however I`d guess the standard here would win on quality and taste. I know where I`d prefer to eat...…..*














*The shrimp arrives and she said they put the sauce on the side as it has some onion seasoning in it, I was ok with that, but I appreciated them being extra cautious...…..and it did look nice and quite a large portion so I was glad we were sharing.*








*The shrimp was surprisingly light and so tasty......we adore shrimp cooked any way, as long as it`s cooked well......and this was delicious...….this was a "I really want to lick the plate clean" moment...…..sauce wasn't as spicy as we`d have liked, but it was really, really nice......*

*We had a decent break till our entrees arrived which was just fine with us...…..we don't like to rush out of restaurants and much prefer to take our time......so this was ideal.*

*When they did appear they were fabulous.*













*I had asked for a little extra jalapeno in there......and at first I couldn't see any and thought, oh well...….but as I removed the top of the bun as I don't eat much of the bun usually I saw the extra spicy little jalapenos nestled altogether under there...….I love jalapenos. You may have noticed.*

*The food is so good...…..burgers are well cooked and fries are sizzling hot...….Grace comes to check on us and we tell her it`s all lovely.....she notices I haven't eaten the bun and asks if it`s alright......I tell her I don't usually eat the bun with burgers, it`s just too much...….she was glad there was nothing wrong with it...absolutely not. These are good burgers. Tom had more or less demolished his as well, and again only ate half the bun......it is very filling food but we enjoy every morsel. *

*We are so full. You know that feeling of you just want to go and lay down...…...that was us tonight, I wish we had a sofa we could stretch out on...…..but, so worth it.*

*We asked for the check and got that paid and headed out to walk around a little...…..the rain was finally off so we wandered around Citywalk for a while......it was nice to be out...…..and it was only around 8.45 and still fairly light tonight...…..we even debated wandering over to IOA which was open till 10pm tonight.*














*And then the rain came very lightly back on...……so decision made, although our full tummies may not have appreciated going on any rides tonight.....*








*So, we got the boat back to the hotel and caught some more snaps of this very pretty hotel...…..I think it photographs well and I always think it is very welcoming. *





















*We are bone dry thankfully, and I can`t remember if the rain came back on really heavy or not but we were home for the evening...…..it was still early so we headed back into StrongWater and had another drink...…..Tom got a Bud and I had another Rum Mule.....this one wasn't as strong, which may have been a good thing. *

*We pass an hour or so in here and it is so lovely...….very relaxing. This has got to be our favourite bar in all the resorts...….very friendly and drinks are fabulous......haven't met one yet I didn't like. *

*So, we left there and Tom wanted a coffee.....so we wandered round to the Dutch Trading place and he got a large coffee we would probably share and I fancied a strawberry gelato...….I`m not overly keen on gelato, I prefer ice cream, but it`s very nice...….and I`m not sure where I found the room for it after such a huge meal......but I did!!! *

*Then we head back up to the room and enjoy the coffee and gelato...…..we put on some tv and according to the weather tomorrow is looking ok......so we think we may go into the parks for the morning...…..but for now, we didn't last long after the coffee, so it was into bed and hopefully a fabulous sleep again.*


----------



## pattyw

Even a rainy day in Orlando is a good day!! We loved the buffet at Amatista!- very good selection. Our server told us that if we wanted something not on the buffet, like waffles, to please ask and she will get them!

Heard so much about Cowfish- will have to try it! Food looks great!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Even a rainy day in Orlando is a good day!! We loved the buffet at Amatista!- very good selection. Our server told us that if we wanted something not on the buffet, like waffles, to please ask and she will get them!
> 
> Heard so much about Cowfish- will have to try it! Food looks great!



Yes they`re very accommodating all round and will get you almost anything you can think of...... 

We did the buffet twice during this trip and yes, it was lovely...…

Cowfish is so good!! But, I`d tell anyone to get the burgers and not sushi. The sushi isn't bad, it`s just not great and there`s much better places out there for that......Orchids being one of them.


----------



## Cara

A rainy day in Orlando is far better than a sunny day at work! We just returned from 10 days at the beach, where we met up with Tropical Storm Alberto. The three days of rain didn't bother us -- we slept late, relaxed, wandered around, took in a movie. It was lovely! Glad you made the best of your rainy day!


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> A rainy day in Orlando is far better than a sunny day at work! We just returned from 10 days at the beach, where we met up with Tropical Storm Alberto. The three days of rain didn't bother us -- we slept late, relaxed, wandered around, took in a movie. It was lovely! Glad you made the best of your rainy day!



Oh that sounds idyllic!!! 

I `m a firm believer in make the best of what you`re given...….so I`m with you, you can work around these things and still have a wonderful time...…

If I`m with my husband and son, I`m happy...…..

But, glad to hear you had such a good break away...….


----------



## Monykalyn

Loving your vacation style! 
We have a Bed Bath and Beyond here and I refuse to go unless I have a specific purpose-I adore so many things in that store that I know it's dangerous!

And you love of spicy- reminds me we won a bottle of hot wing sauce last night- it's way way too hot for us mere mortals...probably right up your alley lol. It's also more vinegar based though.

Cowfish always sounds so good!

The resort pictures are pretty. Good looking resort!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Loving your vacation style!
> We have a Bed Bath and Beyond here and I refuse to go unless I have a specific purpose-I adore so many things in that store that I know it's dangerous!
> 
> And you love of spicy- reminds me we won a bottle of hot wing sauce last night- it's way way too hot for us mere mortals...probably right up your alley lol. It's also more vinegar based though.
> 
> Cowfish always sounds so good!
> 
> The resort pictures are pretty. Good looking resort!



Thanks MonyK …….I know the way we vacation wouldn't suit everyone, but it makes us happy...…..

Oh if I had a store like that one back home...…..I`d have a house full of stuff I convinced myself I needed......lol...…

Now I like the sound of that sauce!!! Vinegar based is still good......hope you like it though if you do try it.....or maybe keep it for guests...… 

Cowfish is so good, and yes, we really loved Sapphire Falls...….even when it first opened it appealed to us a lot. Very nice place......


----------



## Cara

schumigirl said:


> Oh that sounds idyllic!!!
> 
> I `m a firm believer in make the best of what you`re given...….so I`m with you, you can work around these things and still have a wonderful time...…
> 
> If I`m with my husband and son, I`m happy...…..
> 
> But, glad to hear you had such a good break away...….



Our daughter, son-in-law, and their little maltipoo were able to join us for four days of our trip, so that made it even better! <3


----------



## Disneymom2kiddos

Wonderful trip report as usual. SF looks so pretty, and those burgers at Cowfish look tasty. Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## ckmiles

I have never been to Gaylord- but it looks like a massive compound.  Its great to see that a not so great meal is just a blip on your radar!

May 14th was my birthday-  I was at work, obviously you had the better location! 

Bed Bath and Beyond is so dangerous, and they make it worse by sending coupons!  I cannot NOT use a coupon!  I dont need anything but if I've got a coupon there has go to be something I can buy, for no other reason than just to use the coupon.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Our daughter, son-in-law, and their little maltipoo were able to join us for four days of our trip, so that made it even better! <3



Oh that does sound like a lot of fun!!! So nice to be able to spend time with family...…..

I had to google what a maltipoo is...….. Oh my goodness...….how cute are those little puppies!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disneymom2kiddos said:


> Wonderful trip report as usual. SF looks so pretty, and those burgers at Cowfish look tasty. Looking forward to reading more!



 along to this little ramble too...….nice to see you...…..

Thank you...….hope you like it!!! 

Yep Sapphire is very pretty, we liked it more than we thought we would when we first visited it when it opened, and so glad we got to stay there...….oh Cowfish is excellent for burgers...….I thought they were better than Teak, except the donut one maybe...….lol...….but so tasty!!!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I have never been to Gaylord- but it looks like a massive compound.  Its great to see that a not so great meal is just a blip on your radar!
> 
> May 14th was my birthday-  I was at work, obviously you had the better location!
> 
> Bed Bath and Beyond is so dangerous, and they make it worse by sending coupons!  I cannot NOT use a coupon!  I dont need anything but if I've got a coupon there has go to be something I can buy, for no other reason than just to use the coupon.



Happy Belated Birthday...…..

Yep, a bad meal is soon forgotten with us......so many other fabulous meals to enjoy...…..it is a huge hotel and complex, but didn't feel like somewhere I ever want to stay at...….

lol.....I can imagine having incentives to go shop there more would make me go too!!!! And yes, there is always something you can buy in there......wish we had one over here!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY 15TH MAY.........*


*This day may take several posts.......lol.......very picture centric as we had sunshine!!!!!!*


*So, we had another fabulous sleep, this bed was amazing...….although Tom was awake very early and couldn't fall back over, he said I was out for the count till he moved to go to the bathroom finally.....But, we never like to sleep late on vacation anyway..…...I got out of bed and pulled the drapes back with alacrity  and yep......the sun was indeed shining........it had been forecast to be nice today so we absolutely wanted to make the most of it and get some park time in.*








*Although this trip wasn't to focus on the parks, we couldn't not go could we!!!  So, we got showered and looked out park clothes and decided we were hungry enough for the buffet this morning.......and early enough!!! I can`t remember the time but we certainly were up with the larks. We almost forgot to put sunscreen on. 

We had started using Hawaiian Tropic last September, we had used No Ad for years, and though we had never been sunburned once, it did stain your clothes. So lots of whites and lights were flung in the trash after every trip, we decided to try a new one. So far we were pleased with this one, and hadn't stained our clothes in December of March trips. *

*The lobby area is so nice, and I had to stop by concierge to leave a message for another member of staff who had left a message on our phone while we were out yesterday. She said she would make sure she passed on the message I gave her. The staff member wasn't in till later in the week. 

I love this lobby for the light and the feeling of space you have in it. It is quite unique and very inoffensive…...I can`t imagine anyone disliking this place a lot. I can see folks not wanting to stay as it doesn't have EP of course. But, for us we were loving it. *














*The elaborate staircase is indeed unique too, very beautiful and ornate without being too fancy......I would love a staircase like that in my home!!!!*



















*They do on occasion hold little group events at the bottom of the staircase, and it must feel very intimate I would imagine but, very nice.*







*We go into Amatista and are seated immediately, it`s not at all busy, but still fairly early. We have Erin looking after us today and we tell her we are opting for the buffet...….she tells us to go up and help ourselves while she gets the coffee...….the coffee is nice here but not as nice as the coffee in the Dutch Trading place upstairs. But, very drinkable.*

*The buffet is lovely. It`s laid out nicely and things that are supposed to be warm, are warm. Tom took pictures of everything, as my cousin asked him to as her and her family are staying here in August. So these pictures are for her too...……*

*Smoked salmon is a real favourite food of mine......I adore it, so I was happy to see it on offer here too. It had been a while since we enjoyed the buffet breakfast at RP, but had always enjoyed it a lot. And this looked just as good. Everything was fresh and tasty and importantly immaculately clean and tidy. *




















*They also had a selction of meats and cheeses and various flavours of cream cheese which I also adore...….the strawberry one was particularly nice.....but I omitted it from my choices this morning...….*




































































*The egg station looked amazing...…..Tom was tempted to have an omelette, but they looked huge.....and there were so many other things on offer he wanted.....he said he may have it another day.*

*I chose some smoked salmon, sausages and pancakes with a few potatoes......and maple syrup of course. Tom went for almost the same but with bacon and no salmon...….and it was all lovely. I love those little sausages you get over here......they are a little peppery which we like...….*

*I went back up for a little more salmon, but not too much as we did have to go to the parks and not go lay down...….it was nice.*








*It is a lovely restaurant and we enjoy both dinner and now breakfast in it. Staff are lovely and nothing is too much trouble...…..I can imagine it might be a little more hectic and noisy if it`s busy, but this morning it is so peaceful.*

*We do pay the check and head off towards the boat to finally hit the parks today.*

*The boats are a very pleasant way and very quick way to get to Citywalk, and then the parks are only a few moments walk away from there...….you simply turn left for Studios and go right for IOA as you exit the boat. The boat captains are all very nice and some are hilarious....and many have worked there for a long time, you do get to know them after so long.*

*For the last couple of years you have gone through a security check before you get on the boats, this includes getting your bag scanned and going through a metal detector. It takes a few seconds and the security officers are friendly and efficient.....doesn't take long. *







*I don't think I ever tire of seeing this beautiful hotel...……..*







*And of course it is nice to see our other and first home from home RPR...…….it was strange not staying there for the first time in almost 10 years......but change is good or so I`m told....*







*Coming up...…...Studios*


----------



## jenrose66

schumigirl said:


> ​
> *To another trip report from Carole n Tom.............
> 
> I do say from Tom too as he is a self assigned "photographer" for these trip reports....and he does a good job too and all without complaining........although maybe slightly on occasion as he starts to eat and I pounce on him and realise we haven't taken a picture yet...........oh dear!! He really is the most wonderful guy and I`m so lucky with him........pictures are important as they do recount and preserve our memories form all our trips over the years. It`s so much easier now they are digital.......I have thousands of regular pictures all in boxes and in order from our life together and so many memories.......we did go through them all a few years ago and got rid of all the unnecessary ones.....and it did thin the piles down massively.......
> 
> I do have to say this year we didn't take as many pictures as we usually do.......we still took a lot.....but it`s nice not to see everything through a lens..........although as I said it`s mainly Tom who takes the pictures.......bless him....he has the patience of a saint and indulges to all my whims and desires I have regarding our trips.........thankfully it`s always things we both want to do.
> 
> You may have guessed by now we are slightly addicted to RPR, Universal Theme Parks, Orlando and Florida itself...........I wouldn't say its a bad addiction of course, but an addiction all the same......... Thankfully it`s one we share.........I couldn't imagine our trips if we didn't both love the place so much.........
> 
> The thread title is self explanatory.......I really don't come up with fancy or clever trip report names........plain and simple suits us........but this line was said so often to us during our stay from staff members......there are a few who don't know us well, but do know our faces.............yep, Back Again........
> 
> Anyone who has read the trips before will know who we are.........but as said we are Carole and Tom......been very happily married for almost 26 years. We had our wonderful trip last year celebrating our Silver wedding Anniversary, my 50th Birthday and Tom celebrating a very early retirement which is the reason we can now travel so frequently..........and what a trip we had..........
> 
> Then in December we had a very short, but fabulous week in December with the light of our life......our  adult son Kyle........he is simply the most fabulous son you could wish for .......he is enjoying his career immensely in finance and we love the fact he still wants to take the occasional trip to Orlando with us........again, we had another wonderful visit to RP with him. We have already booked another December trip this year with 10 nights at RP and Kyle has taken the vacation time off again, we decided to stay a little longer as 7 nights just wasn't enough last year.........that was all booked and sorted before we even left last year with him. We are very organized..........
> 
> This year we have 5 visits to Orlando booked with a 5 night stay in July in NYC before an extra 7 nights at Sapphire Falls........some say we are crazy especially as we fly from the UK.......it is a long flight, usually around 9 hours and with the time you have to be at the airport before hand and waiting around it does make a long day......but so worth it. We soon get over any tiredness we may feel from the flights........as I said, it`s so worth it..........
> 
> As we usually stay slightly longer, especially our September trips which are 19 nights, we don't always focus on the parks all day every day. We are very lucky to have the gift of time and do enjoy getting around to places we may not have seen. We do still love the Universal Orlando Theme Parks though and always spend some time even on short trips.........
> 
> So this trip is the 2nd of five trips this year.........we have already enjoyed 10 nights in March which we very much enjoyed the Mardi Gras experiences........a new one for us........we have already booked 14 nights for next March too and planning again to stay at Sapphire........we guessed we would love it before we stayed here.
> 
> We do know the hotel well as we have enjoyed many visits over to StrongWater Bar while staying at RP........it`s a fun bar!!!! But we did like the hotel. We were very fortunate to be given a private tour of the whole hotel just after it opened and were immediately struck by how pretty and warm it felt......it has a huge lobby but still manages to feel nice without being cavernous.
> 
> So, introductions and a small back story of us I`ll end this first post before I ramble on too long......I have been known to bang on a lot..........
> 
> If you are reading along, Thank you........I do hope you enjoy it........we didn't do a whole lot this trip but still managed to be busy most of the time, at the same time we felt so relaxed and enjoyed our time at Sapphire Falls so much...........
> 
> More to come.............
> *



I’m late to the party but I have been looking forward to your May trip!  I didn’t realize you were going in July. Maybe our trips will overlap. I got all excited about the prospect of seeing you and Tom in the concierge lounge but you aren’t at RPR in July.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Looks like a nice day despite the rain. We loved our burgers at Cowfish and would say farthest from Burger King then any burger I have had! Burger King is gross! Cowfish was made to order and delicious. I would love to head back to US for HHN. We stayed 2 nights at RP in 2016 and loved it! The Halloween house with Michael Meyers was my favorite!

My sister loved as well, hoping I can get her to do a trip with me since Andi will be in school.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Oops I commented before I realized there was another post, lol! The buffet looks delicious, we are early risers on vacation too!


----------



## angryduck71

Just got back from NYC and sitting down to catch up!    <3


----------



## macraven

jenrose66 said:


> I’m late to the party but I have been looking forward to your May trip!  I didn’t realize you were going in July. Maybe our trips will overlap. I got all excited about the prospect of seeing you and Tom in the concierge lounge but you aren’t at RPR in July.



_She also has September and December trip dates locked in after her July trip.....
Schumi is our international traveler........_


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

I am just so happy to follow along and read about your trip! I absolutely adore your style of writing, your joyful outlook, and your positivity! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> I’m late to the party but I have been looking forward to your May trip!  I didn’t realize you were going in July. Maybe our trips will overlap. I got all excited about the prospect of seeing you and Tom in the concierge lounge but you aren’t at RPR in July.



 jenrose………

Late or not you`re very welcome...…….yep, May trip all over and July was a little extra addition...…..

Yep, staying at Sapphire Falls in July again, we really did love it...…..oh I would love to run into you in July!!! We still do pop over to RPR Club Lounge....so hopefully you`ll be there at some point when we visit...…..


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Looks like a nice day despite the rain. We loved our burgers at Cowfish and would say farthest from Burger King then any burger I have had! Burger King is gross! Cowfish was made to order and delicious. I would love to head back to US for HHN. We stayed 2 nights at RP in 2016 and loved it! The Halloween house with Michael Meyers was my favorite!
> 
> My sister loved as well, hoping I can get her to do a trip with me since Andi will be in school.





disneyAndi14 said:


> Oops I commented before I realized there was another post, lol! The buffet looks delicious, we are early risers on vacation too!



lol....I do that all the time...….

Yes the buffet was delicious, all very fresh as you`d expect...…..

Yep, Cowfish is so good.....I struggle how anyone can find fault with the burgers......fair enough if you don't like sushi, but there`s something for most folks there...….

I hope you make it for HHN.....yes the Halloween houses have been among some of my favourites over the years......especially the first one, it was fabulous!!! I hope you do make it again, it`s so much fun!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Just got back from NYC and sitting down to catch up!    <3





YAY!!!!! You`re back for the City...……..I knew you were going end of May beginning of June sometime, but couldn't remember exactly when......hope you had a fabulous trip......and glad to have you reading along for this one too...….I really hope you enjoy it...…..


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> I am just so happy to follow along and read about your trip! I absolutely adore your style of writing, your joyful outlook, and your positivity! Can't wait to read more!


 
And a very warm  back to you too AprilDreamsOfDisney…………

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!!!! I like being positive...….lol.....but hope you enjoy this one too...…..nice to see you post again...….


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY CONTINUED...…….*


*The boat ride is short and pleasant. And quite busy...….we expected the park to be fairly busy today as the weather had pretty much obliterated yesterday and we guessed folks would want to take advantage of this beautiful day...…..and it really was beautiful. Warm and sunny. Just how we liked it...….*

*We opted for the Studios this morning and genuinely had no plan except we wanted to ride Fast and Furious......we had heard so much and from folks who`s opinion we trusted were telling us it wasn't great, so it`s always good to make your own mind up.*

*As we got off the boat, I heard a voice shout out our full name...….I turned around and there was a young lady who used to work in the Club Lounge a few years ago...….she was heading in with her family and no longer worked for Loews. It was so lovely to see her, and she had the most beautiful children.....time really does pass quickly. WE had a good catch up and then went our separate ways. It made me think of how many staff had come and gone over our time enjoying RP. Of course Club Lounge isn't a permanent position for most of them. They do it to get through college usually or it`s a second job, but it was always nice to see them going on to bigger and better things. One manager mentioned to us we had probably seen more changes than most over the years. And we had......but it`s that type of business. But, so lovely to see her doing well.*

*We do then however see an awful lot of school groups...…..and did wonder how that was going to impact the park...….they seemed to be large groups of varied ages. Of course we knew school groups in May are a regular thing, but didn't know it was every day...…..however, I will say they had no impact in any way on our time in the parks. They seemed to split into much smaller groups and were all well behaved and the adults all seemed to have good control of their specific group. It wasn't an issue at all.*

*So, into Studios now and there is the usual lines to get through the gates, typical hold ups are folks that haven't pre signed their park tickets and the dreaded white sheets that pass as your ticket...….but, we hit it lucky and got through fairly quickly...….*

*We love this park.....well, we love both parks and there is just something special walking through those gates every time......it never gets old...….we love the vibe and the atmosphere, and yes we do think it has it`s own type of magic!!! Our happy place...…..*

*I apologise for the amount of pictures of me today...….Tom loved this new camera so much and didn't really want me using it......lol...….*








*It didn't look too busy at this point in this area, but I was sure further round would be. Namely Potter. But for now we just enjoyed this area a little...…*








*We walked on Despicable Me this morning, regular line was around 40 minutes...…..such a fun ride and it`s one that never gives me any motion issues at all......you do get moved about on the ride, but it doesn't cause me any dizziness...…..we both love this ride.*

*The we do Shrek. We had missed that a couple of times, so as the line was just walking in we decided we would too. The pre show is fun and so familiar....then we head through to the main theatre for the show...…..this is fun. But the screen is either needing replaced or updated as it was out of focus......this alone can cause issues for anyone with motion issues. But we got through it and we did enjoy it.*

*We wandered over and decided not to do RRR today, can`t really remember why we didn't, but just wandered further around. As always though, we took the pics!!!*








*I could barely see this morning with the sun behind me for pictures, it was so bright...….but this area was deserted and ideal for a photo op...….the façade was still over the building to the side, so they must be doing a lot of work to that one.*









*As we headed towards Mummy, I realized how much I loved this area...….so many little things to see and it just felt a nice area...….The Mummy of course is a classic ride......it has the best theming around and the ride itself is fabulous!!! Love when it goes so fast but does have some excellent moments all the way around.*

*They have a barrier up here too with some maintenance at the door where the TM stand, but it has no effect on the ride. As I said we love this ride, and were looking forward to going back on it. *​








*We do go through the EP line...….I know it has a cool regular line, but we much prefer less wait time and just get on the ride.....and we head through and the EP line is maybe 5 minutes...…..we were surprised in March that we did have to wait at one point, but it still was nowhere near the regular lines. *

*We ask for the front row as always, and sometimes we have to just wait for the next car, but straight on today...….and off we go.....so much fun!!!! And so fast...….we learned very quickly where to brace on this ride, and in March it did come to an unusually fast stop at one point, so we double braced for this one......but it was fine. We quickly wandered around again for a second ride......and loved it again...…….*

*Heading out we are loving this heat and so glad we put sunscreen on......it was hot!!! And in no way were we complaining......this was fabulous.....*​







*We were too early for The Blues Brothers shows, this is worth watching if you`ve never seen it......high energy and fun, and boy can the lady sing!!!*

*Finnegan`s is somewhere we don't care for much, but they do a mean cocktail!!!! And again, we were far too early for that too...…..but there are so many things to photograph and see in these little streets...…..*














*Louie`s is one of the best counter service places in the parks......good pizza and very inexpensive...…..the slices have got larger than they used to be, we could even have shared one between us, which you couldn't do before.....as a snack of course, not a meal......but so tasty. It can sometimes take a time to pay because of folks with the Dining plan who aren't sure what they can get, our pizza has got cold before waiting, and always ask for a fresh hot slice if that happens, they have always done it without question.*








*We are curious to see the changes to the lagoon. There is going to be a new nighttime show with spectacular light effects......I think when it`s finally announced it`ll be very popular…….they have enhanced viewing areas over the other side of the lagoon so you know from that they are expecting it to be something much better than the previous show.*














*They had lowered the water level of the lagoon by quite an amount, so work could be done easier...….and you can see it is quite elaborate.....*

*Love this area too...….*








*We now head over to the newest ride at Universal Orlando. *

*I have to admit, never watched any of these movies, but we know the premise and the franchise...….so we had mixed feelings about whether we would like it or not...….we opt today to walk through the regular line to of course get a full impression of it...….*

*Someone we had taken pictures of together offered to take ours too......always nice...…...*








*So, we head in to the full line, and I have to say it`s decent.....and has a very unique aroma of fuel and garage scents......the cars are alright and the line is fairly interesting......but, if there was a long line no way in heck would I stand in it.....it`s not that interesting, and if you are not at all interested in cars.....then you can easily miss it out. *
























































*There are two live actors and this is the first guy...…..he`s ok. But I do find the fake announcements of we are all family very forced and the acting a bit unbelievable…….yep, I know it`s The Rock......but he is no actor. This was annoying as I just felt the fake family stuff could have been omitted. *







*The second guy was funnier...….but again with the forced emotion of what we were about to experience...…...*








*Well, we did it 3 times, got various seats on the vehicle and ultimately decided...…...big fail for us. I wouldn't say I hated it, but I wouldn't go back on it...….Tom was more or less the same...…..there was one bit it may be described as fun......one bit. The rest we thought was dreadful...…..and we were disappointed as it should have been so much more...….there didn't seem to be much love for it at all from the other folks coming off the ride either.....although one very excited 6 year old boy declared it awesome!!! Well, I was glad he liked it.....*

*Back in a bit have to go out...…...*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _She also has September and December trip dates locked in after her July trip.....
> Schumi is our international traveler........_



Awww......nice description...….

March and May also next year are booked...…..


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> *Well, we did it 3 times, got various seats on the vehicle and ultimately decided...…...big fail for us. I wouldn't say I hated it, but I wouldn't go back on it...….Tom was more or less the same...…..there was one bit it may be described as fun......one bit. The rest we thought was dreadful...…..and we were disappointed as it should have been so much more...….there didn't seem to be much love for it at all from the other folks coming off the ride either.....although one very excited 6 year old boy declared it awesome!!! Well, I was glad he liked it.....*
> 
> *Back in a bit have to go out...…...*



Ahh shame, I think this will be our reaction also. It's a shame that F&F and Jimmy Fallon have been quite Meh and from memory I think Skull Island you guys like but also don't love? I cant see them being high up on our list of favourites


----------



## pattyw

We loved the buffet at Amatista! Yep- we passed on the omelettes, too- they looked huge! Someone at the table next to us got one- she ended up taking it in a to go box! 

Agree- F&F wasn't great. but Joe LOVED the line!  He had to stop and look at all the cars! Seemed like all the guys were doing the same thing!  I think we'll ride it just for the car viewing!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Ahh shame, I think this will be our reaction also. It's a shame that F&F and Jimmy Fallon have been quite Meh and from memory I think Skull Island you guys like but also don't love? I cant see them being high up on our list of favourites



Yep, considering the money spent on them they should have been better...…..

Kong is definitely one we like, but wouldn't wait in a line for......even a long EP line is too much......but worth going on


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> We loved the buffet at Amatista! Yep- we passed on the omelettes, too- they looked huge! Someone at the table next to us got one- she ended up taking it in a to go box!
> 
> Agree- F&F wasn't great. but Joe LOVED the line!  He had to stop and look at all the cars! Seemed like all the guys were doing the same thing!  I think we'll ride it just for the car viewing!



That`s the thing Patty, I am a huge car fan. Love all things cars...….Always have been, more so than most guys we know. But it`s just not what it should have been.


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY CONTINUED.....AGAIN!!!

So despite leaving F&F a little furious it had been as bad as we had heard, we ventured on with our day...…*

*Bruce is always a fun moment to have a picture with...….we had the strange experience this morning of seeing a little boy looking absolutely terrified and wouldn't go anywhere near Bruce......they were trying all sorts of bribes for him to go and have his picture taken with the infamous shark but this little lad was having none of it...….they wouldn't give up though and it became quite uncomfortable to watch......just as we were about to leave and not bother with a picture they finally relented and let him walk away......little guy looked very relieved.

I miss the Jaws ride. It wasn't an ultimate favourite, but one we enjoyed many times before they closed it.  It`s a shame so many never got to experience it, as it was well done for what was an older ride......it is missed. *








*We wanted to stop and have some water, so we bought a bottle from the little cart outside the Richter Burger store...….and then sat for a while and enjoyed our position in the park....it is pleasant.*




















*Lombards is one of these places that`s been a hit and a miss for us over the years...….we had heard from a few people it had improved massively again, so we may try it again one day sometime. Its a seafood based menu, but has many options for even the fussiest of palates. *

*Tom was sitting at Chez Alcatraz...…..little bar that serves very nice cocktails and some snack type foods...…..we had enjoyed many a beverage in here over the years...……*














*After we had refreshed ourselves with water, I should say we always buy bottled water. I have never tried the fountains in the park as the smell of Florida water is enough. Some find it ok to drink, that's fine, but not for us, we will stick to buying it.*

*We now head around to Potter.*

*This really is the crowning jewel of Universal Orlando Resort. Whether you are a Potter fan or not, it is truly spectacular...….even the most die hard of other park fans admit it is amazing. And it really is. There are so many little details intertwined with the larger more obvious details in both areas, but it`s taking the time to find them of course...….some are obvious, others more hidden. Things like the shark teeth in the window of one of the stores as a nod to Jaws that used to reside here......and so many more. *

*And the attention to detail begins before you even walk through the brick wall that Harry walked through before entering Diagon Alley.*


























*It is pretty...…...and of course as you walk through the brick wall you can listen and hear the exact sound Harry heard when Hagrid tapped the bricks...…*

*It is a magical place. So stunningly life like to what Diagon Alley is described as in the books and the movies......and get us every time we walk through it...…*








*And of course don't forget to look behind you at times...….*




















*This was Tom`s not very great impression of Gilderoy Lockhart......played wonderfully by Kenneth Branagh.*































*Madame Malkins robes is a curious little store......you can buy your robes in here of course, but there is a mirror that when you stand in front of it, it can give you a lovely compliment, or can tell you that you look dreadful in your outfit......I got a bad one today, I have no dress sense apparently.....lol...…..I wouldn`t argue there...….but the store is well worth a wander around to see some unusual little curios placed around the store.*









*We now planned to go and ride Gringotts and we wanted pictures of the line too today, so we would walk through the full line if it wasn't too long. My normal camera didn't fit inside the waist pack I usually had, but his new camera would fit in Tom`s. I planned to leave my bag in the lockers.*


*Of course you can`t pass the dragon without taking a picture...…..*


























*I go in to the dreaded by many locker area...…...the problem with these lockers is people. The TM is telling people to go to the rear where are there plenty of lockers, which is where I`m heading straight for......there really is more space at the back as everyone just seems to congregate on the front rows, and with every family member present usually...….not totally sure why...…..but, I get my locker in seconds and head back out to meet Tom to go in the line.*

*The regular line is only 15 minutes, so we walk all the way through the regular line. It`s been a while since we did the full thing.*

*And again, it is so impressive as soon as you walk in...….I have a friend who has done this ride hundreds of times, and she said she hadn't seen the door pictured below...….and she works in the parks!!!*

*But so much detail...….and then even more...…*






































*The Goblins are so unfriendly looking, and you do feel as though you are interfering in their private business. They don't look amenable at all...….*














*You then go through towards where they take your picture and then on to the offices of the goblins. You can bypass the person taking pictures as we did today. *

*There are some cute little newspaper clippings laying along the line before you get to the offices and elevator...….*




















*We put the camera away now and enjoy the rest of the line including the office scene and the unique elevator into the bowels of the building...…..doesn't take long and we are climbing the stairs after picking up our glasses. There is an elevator for those who can`t manage the stairs. But, we climb and see that there are only a few folks in front of us.*

*We are sent to the back row, and a couple come in behind us. We had seen them behind us through the line and had smiled a few times, we pulled our harnesses down and waited...….but when they sat down the harnesses wouldn't fit around either of them. I felt incredibly sorry for them both. The TM tried but it wouldn't budge enough. So they had to unlock us and we got out to let them out of the row. And we got back in. The TM said they were sorry to them but even squeezing the harness a little wouldn't budge it. There is a test seat outside of course. As someone who is definitely larger, I can say I`m surprised they didn't feel the need to try the test seat. But, we were on our way with two empty seats beside us...….*

*This is fun. I like it`s not too rough and doesn't give any motion issues at all...….yes, it`s screens but it is a fun ride all the same...….the little coaster bit is fun and I wish it were longer. The drop as such isn't really a drop at all...….I do wish that was bigger too.*

*We are soon off the ride and I thankfully remember my locker number...…..it is a bit of a cattle show round here now......but I manage to retrieve my bag without too much effort and back outside. It is hot in those lockers, that's my number one complaint about them.*

*We now plan to head into my favourite area of Potter...….Knockturn Alley.*


----------



## cocofifi

Carole, my sentiments exactly regarding Fast & Furious. My daughter and I forced ourselves to watch the first movie before leaving. Though we feel like we lost brain cells with it, we tried to go in with an open mind. It’s a one and done for us, like Fallon. It makes me a little sad that such prime real estate was used for these two disappointing rides. I’m glad to hear the 6 year old boy thought it was awesome - I was hoping it appealed to someone.


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> Carole, my sentiments exactly regarding Fast & Furious. My daughter and I forced ourselves to watch the first movie before leaving. Though we feel like we lost brain cells with it, we tried to go in with an open mind. It’s a one and done for us, like Fallon. It makes me a little sad that such prime real estate was used for these two disappointing rides. I’m glad to hear the 6 year old boy thought it was awesome - I was hoping it appealed to someone.



Yep!! 

So many were saying the same thing.......and such a disappointment as we know Universal could have done so much more......not sure why they didn’t. Definitely won’t go back on it, and I’m the same with Fallon. 

I tried to watch one of the movies, but lasted barely 15 minutes. And I love cars!!  But this was just dreadful........

Yes, the little lad obviously loved it, but his family didn’t look like they shared his sentiment.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> *This was Tom`s not very great impression of Gilderoy Lockhart......played wonderfully by Kenneth Branagh.*



Very nice picture! 

Yep- hate the locker areas! I have to take Joe with me for security purposes! LOL! But really, if he weren't there, sometimes I couldn't get to the locker we are assigned.  People are right on top of you at times! I thought I read where the Hulk has a better locker situation. We never use those as I don't ride Hulk so I hold all the bags.


----------



## schumigirl

*AND MORE OF TUESDAY...……*


*We adore Knockturn Alley. I`ve always liked dark and mysterious places and stories since I was very young...….Macbeth is one of my favourite works of fiction, although so is A Christmas Carol....so I am quite diverse...…. but these kind of dark tales of good and evil, which basically Potter is I have always devoured with relish.*

*Again the theming is spectacular and the added coolness inside is a bonus.*

*You have to get your picture taken underneath the sign...……*








*We always get our picture taken here where the dual doors are, I like the one Tom took of Kyle and I a few years back in the same place. It`s a tradition now...…*
































*You do have to look up at the fake sky through the darkness......it is very clever. And so many things if you look up and around you.....every single time we go in we see something new we have missed on previous visits. Very atmospheric.*


*The store itself is very cool...……it has some amazing looking gifts and objects.....including the clawed hand that grabs Harry in the film.*








*This guy scared me half to death...…..I was chatting away to a lady about nothing really and Tom was watching, I turned to see Tom smiling as the lady left...…….and I turned around to the cabinet and this guy was just stood staring at me...….well, anyone who knows me...….that`ll be most of you by now......know I`m incredibly jumpy...….one of the reasons I adore HHN so much...….but of course I laughed and he insisted on a picture together...….I love when they really get into character.*

























*So many things to photograph...…..*

*As we are stood outside the shop as Tom was taking pictures, a woman approached me and rather sharply asked how the heck did she get out of there......I pointed to the left and said follow the path......not even a Thank You.....she just turned and went. Rude.*

*But, we head back outside now where it is beautifully warm...…..Diagon Alley has got busier since we went in to the dark side area......but still wasn't too bad.*

*Wherever you can do a spell with the interactive wands, there are usually TM available to help you if you cant manage......usually little ones, but we did see a woman grow increasingly frustrated the spell wouldn't work...….I began to wonder if she didn't have an interactive wand at all!! BUt, didn't stay to watch......we were just ambling around now today...….we had no real plans to go on any other rides but we just planned to enjoy being in the parks.....*


























*With our timing there were no shows on today, although we have seen them all numerous times, no real desire to see them again......they are good though and worth seeing once.*

*As is the Money Exchange...…..you don't need to buy anything, you should still go in even if you aren't and watch the interaction with the Head Goblin.....he likes you to ask him questions...…..and he will answer you. It`s quite clever and very entertaining as he seems to glare at you as you leave the store.....but it is fun. Everything on show in Potter areas are always worth seeing...…*








*We decide now to head out of Potter, we won`t be spending much longer in the park as we are heading out, but always nice to have a blue sky picture in among some of the dull ones we had, as some folks seem to think we never saw the sun at all in May...……*













*As we leave, we see a few people go in for what must be their first time......the faces are a picture, and we stop for a moment and just watch them......even the adults are totally mesmerized by what they see......it really is impressive.*

*Back out in the real sunshine, it is glorious......we have had our picture taken so many times with the conductor, but today we give it a miss. We start to wander around towards Simpsons area......with a few photo ops on the way.*














*We always miss Kyle of course, it is still strange being here without him......and Tom certainly misses his buddy on MiB…….I go on it, but rides like that bore me silly...….but we give it a pass today.....we are truly just enjoying this feeling of nowhere to go in a hurry.....although as always, I begin to think it`s getting quite near time to leave for lunch...……*

*Just to show I do have my husband here today...…..*







*The Duff place is quite nice to sit for a drink and I believe they may do light snacks or hot dogs...…..it`s fine for a drink though, and especially at HHN.....as they have a holding area around here usually. It`s nice to have a seat if you are doing stay and scream.*








*We wander down to beside the lagoon for a bottle of water and we sit and look out over the lagoon just chatting......and then I see something that I have questioned since 2012...……*

*What happened to the fisherman of Amity.*

*When Amity and Jaws were removed for Potter part 2, it was fairly obvious where Bruce went......but, there was a fisherman who stood at the edge of Amity for many years, and he just seemed to disappear.....Amity was a lovely area with a Nathan`s Hot Dog stand and so many other cool little places......funnel cake if I remember, it was pretty...…...but I had always wondered what happened to the statue...…..*

*And there he was....over the water behind Lombards…...almost parallel with Bruce...….I wasn't sure how had I had missed that so many times over the years....he was right in front of us all this time...….*







*This was his position back in either 2010 or 11 this picture would have been taken...…...he looks better where he was.*








*But, finally my curiosity had been satisfied...……*

*Back to the Future car needs no description...….car is of course very popular with most folks......sadly the doc wasn't around today......they do have a doc who is alarmingly like the character...….had to look twice a few visits ago…….*








*And of course the train...….*








*Universal do little mini parades through the day and they are quite fun to watch......not a huge thing to miss, but music is good and the energy of the performers in the heat is astounding!!!*








*As we head down to leave the park, we spot my favourite cartoon character ever......Scooby Doo......cannot resist!!! Even though it`s only Shaggy who is with him we still decide to stand and wait today...…..we did get the whole gang a few trips back and that was fabulous as they were in character the whole time and so funny...….but for today we had the two of them...….*

*A family were in front of us, and the girl who was Scooby`s handler offered as always to take pictures with her camera as well as the official photographer...…….she got distracted for a second and the woman rather unbelievably snapped her fingers for her to take the picture!!! I was gobsmacked at her rudeness......I heard the girl ask the photographer if that woman had just clicked her fingers at her...…..she did take her pictures, but jeez I would have made a comment to her about manners...….but, that's folks for you...….when it was our turn I said to her I promise I wont do that.....she said she thought she wasn't sure if that's what she had done, I said yep......she did...and said how rude it was...…..I admire TM every day we are in the parks when you see how some people are...…..not all of course, I do believe most folks are decent and have others best interest at heart, but some...…...no.*

*So, we were now meeting Scooby…….I`m a grown woman, and yet I adore getting a hug from a cartoon dog...….they are so much fun...….Shaggy asked all sorts of questions about Scotland and the Loch Ness Monster......he was good!!!! The lady took around 20 pictures of us which was very kind of her during the interaction with the guys...….*














*I won`t post them all.....lol......and after many hugs from Scooby…...we set off out the park as the handler lady thanked us for being so nice!!!!  I think she was still a little annoyed at someone snapping their fingers at her...…..I know I would be. *


*It really didn't look too busy at all today...…..*









*There was a boat waiting for Sapphire Falls so we very quickly got on and began heading back to the hotel to get changed to go out for lunch......Citywalk is so pretty. Especially at night, it`s vibrant and a lot of fun. There are a few shopping places, but not many......I`d never tell anyone they should come here to shop, it`s not that big.........but nice restaurants and bars and of course there is the two sided mini golf which we hadn't done in a while. Both sides are good, but best done at night for the full effects of the lights, especially on the haunted side.*










*We had the boat to ourselves...….and I look a little hot with the sun!!!*








*I sound like a broken record how much I love the view as you turn into Sapphire on the boat, but it is so pretty...……*














*Going in we take the elevator up to the 4th floor then walk to the other elevators to take us to our room...….and as always it has been cleaned and smells so fresh!!! I loved that smell...…..*

*The view from our room was indeed exactly as we had hoped we would get......we loved the view!!! *








*For now, we were jumping in the shower, getting changed and heading to the Mall at Millenia for lunch and a little mooch around, sadly no big purchases today...…...but lunch was The Cheesecake Factory.*


----------



## ckmiles

I am absolutely gobsmacked by the detail of Harry Potter.  Your pictures are gorgeous, and I cannot wait to see Harry Potter in person.  I am already thinking about the next trip because I know our trip in September will not be enough time!


----------



## I-4Bound

I adore A Christmas Carol too! Reading it and watching every version we can get our hands on is one of my favorite holiday traditions. I must say, seeing all of the pictures is getting me so excited for next week!


----------



## schumigirl

*AND EVEN MORE TUESDAY...……LAST ONE.....PROMISE...…..*


*We were loving our day so far. Just how we like our time in Orlando, carefree and non regimented.*

*We usually decide where we are going to eat shortly before we do actually eat...….but today I wanted to go get my jewellery cleaned in Tiffany and have a look for a purse to match the bag I got in March....or even just one I liked. So, Mall at Millenia was our choice for the afternoon. Rain was supposed to come in later this afternoon, so we wanted to make the most of it before it came on.*

*We took a couple of pictures of the pool area that sadly we hadn't managed to utilize yet......but it looked lovely. I had heard folks complain about the pool for some reason, but we liked the look of it. Sadly you can see Cabana Bay......it`s a hotel I just don't like the look or the feel of it at all. Visited it to see it, but still don't like it...….each to their own of course.*














*This is the view from the other side of the glass corridor leading from Guest House 2 to the lobby. The water wheel is extremely pretty and the outside area of the StrongWater Bar*




















*The walk to the parking garage is very short and as you can see is all under cover which was ideal when it was going to rain...….the elevators are to the left when you reach the end of the path.*








*It takes us a few moments to get to our car as we were in the first row, but nowhere is inconvenient really especially with the elevators.*

*The drive out is pretty and you can really see the hotel entrance properly, something we hadn't really done till we stayed here, we had driven up to the front once but it was dark so we didn't see how lovely it really was.*



















*And of course we pass this very familiar place*








*Traffic lights were definitely against us today, and the ones on Kirkman seemed to take an eternity. We usually took the I4 to the Mall, but of course that was closed right now, so this was the way we went now. It doesn't take long if the lights are in your favour.*

*We pull in and it doesn't seem as busy as it has been in the past. We get parked easily and walk the short distance to the Mall entrance. I think everyone knows this is my favourite mall in Orlando. The stores it has really suit me, so I can sometimes buy a lot, or sometimes like today leave with very little.*














*We decide to go to Tiffany first and ask for the man who sold me the rings, she tells me he`ll just be a moment. I spy the ring I saw in March still there......it really is an extraordinarily extravagant ring, so I doubt I`ll genuinely ask for it......but it is beautiful. Amit appears and greets us like old friends......he immediately offers to get all my jewellery cleaned, so off it comes and someone takes it away. We chat and I do ask to see the ring again out...….he says of course and asks if we want any champagne......I do decline today as I like to keep that as a treat...….so we have some water and he tells me to take the ring over to the window to see the sparkle of it in as real a light as possible...…...oh does it look good!!!!! I tell him, don't worry I can`t run fast so no worries of me absconding with it...….then Tom comes over and does the same thing......but for today I put it back.*

*I get my own rings, necklace and bracelet back and we said our goodbyes and told him we`d see him in either July or September. I have to get the rings appraised and checked once a year for our insurance company, so that would be done in September too.*

*We then went in to Louis Vuitton. I was looking for a what I call a purse, you guys may call it a wallet or pocketbook......but, I had seen one online and wanted to see it in the flesh. But, they didn't have it, and I didn't see another that I loved enough to buy, so we left it. But today for the first time in there I felt a little pressured to buy...…..wasting their time doing that trick with me...….but she kept trying to show me things I didn't ask for nor want......hadn't experienced that in that store before. Will still go back in, but won`t go to that lady. I`m far too long in the tooth to be bullied into a purchase.*

*I quickly popped into Mac for some make up I wanted to buy for my friends daughter, that was easy...…...then my rumbling tummy informed me it was time to eat...….Tom knows when I say I need to eat, I need to eat.*

*So, Cheesecake Factory it was...…….and of course no trip is complete without an image of the delicious cheesecakes on display......and one for Kyle...…*














*We try not to look at the calories labelled below!!!!!*

*It`s only a few minutes till we are seated...….and we begin to study the huge menu...…..Tom of course plans to have Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake as Kyle asked him to have one...…..meanwhile I have no clue. We do order strawberry lemonades for both of us...……*

*I eventually opt for the Thai Lettuce Wraps......it`s actually an appetizer but it was large!!!!*


























*Tom loved his dessert!!!! He actually left the plate so clean I was surprised……..I wished I liked that kind of cake...……*

*Mine was lovely......chicken, sauces and noodles were lovely......I left the carrots and beanshoots, but it really was a tasty lunch that wasn't over filling......even so I had absolutely no room for any cheesecakes...….I wished I had, but sadly not today. I actually couldn't remember the last time I had a cheesecake from there...…..*

*Food is decent here. Not anything really special and not worth a special visit...….I think us Brits seem to like it for some reason...…but it is fresh and tasty and not an expensive place at all. *

*We pay the check and head out to the car. The sky now is beginning to look rather ominous...….dark clouds are accruing and it feels like the humidity levels have gone up massively......and of course the breeze is also building which usually means  weather change.*

*We head to Best Buy to buy a second battery for the new camera, and we come out after being unable to purchase one and see the sky has indeed changed...….*








*We did plan to go to Publix next but instead we headed back to the hotel...which was a good idea as the rain came thundering down as we started the car......then the thunder and lightning came on and it was impressive...…..however driving in this is never fun.*

*We get the car parked where the poor guy is still stood helping folks get in and out, I think it was an IT issue...….but we got in this time and found a space on the first level again......it seemed quieter of course during the week.*

*We dropped our rather paltry purchases in our room and then went straight back down to StrongWater……..the rain was on for the evening now apparently...….*

*We sat down and were immediately welcomed by the manager who we had met before but it was a long time ago, he said PJ would be over in a second.....we were in no hurry...….the rain was bouncing down again so this was a nice place to be right now...….*

*We were perusing the menu when PJ dropped off a bowl of the spicy snacks we like so much......he said one of the other guys Maggie told him we liked them......she then waved over...….she is such a nice lady and is always helpful.*

*Trying to decide on a cocktail was difficult....I had tried so many of them over two years...….but I spotted a newish one so would go for that......Tom was easy and wanted a Bud.*















*I was glad I had gone for the Rum Revival......it had blueberries and a slight touch of Basil and it was beautiful...….like all their cocktails, fairly strong.....and Tom enjoyed his bud light.*














*It was so nice to be sitting here again, it really does have a very relaxed feeling and it`s definitely quiet at this time of day...….sometimes the convention people can be quite overpowering when the larger groups congregate......but usually it`s not that bad. Even when it`s busy, service is wonderful and it`s still a nice place to be.*

*At that point we decided we would be staying here a while so I headed back up to get the ipads for both of us...….we can easily pass a couple of hours doing that and mooching around the internet...…….so I told Tom I wouldn't be long.*

*I got in to the room and immediately see there is something on the table for us...…….*








*I was amazed again!!!! It certainly wasn't there 20 minutes ago, so we must just have missed it being delivered...…..*

*It was a very kind gift from a very lovely person. And we were so grateful for the thoughts......and extremely unexpected again...….of course we love red wine and we love strawberries, so this was beautiful. We actually love white wine too......lol......we will happily drink both...…..but this was such a treat and I am always so touched when folks take the time to do things like this.*

*I left it as it was and took the card down for Tom to read...…..*

*I went back into the bar and handed him the card and he looked a little perplexed at first......but when he read it he knew why I had that very soft look of emotion in my eyes. Such kindness. I told him I had left it as it was for him to see. But we would put the strawberries in the fridge when we went back up to the room. I would send off a thank you email as we sat in the bar. *

*We spent another hour or so in here and had another drink.....exactly the same for me and Tom did too. He didn't drink a lot of beer usually on trips, but liked the idea of one tonight.*

*Around 7pm we paid the check and went up to our room and Tom was thrilled to see our special delivery...….folks around here know us well!!!!*

*We put the strawberries in the fridge, although we do have one each first.....they are gorgeous....so sweet and delicious...…..*

*We then head downstairs and walk the short journey to RPR where we plan to eat dinner. We have 3 choices here, Orchids for Sushi, Jake`s for an assortment of choices and Islands for the Wok event. It`s not until we are there do we actually decide...…..it`ll be the Wok event.*

*It`s not busy at all. I do miss the character dinners they used to do, but things had changed there so it was just food now. We had done the wok night last time and enjoyed it a lot, so we knew we would like this.*

*Casey is taking care of us and he is just lovely...…..we tell him we`ve done it before when he asks, and we order a bottle of red wine......he says just go up and he`ll bring the wine while we are gone...…..*

*You choose a bowl and pick your vegetables you want cooked...….you tell the chef if you want garlic ginger and chilli flakes......or like me extra extra chilli flakes...….and you choose your protein......chicken, shrimp or beef or any combination of all three.....we both chose chicken and shrimp......then you choose your rice or noodles and then your choice of sauce...….we both opted for teriyaki mixed with a spicy one. *

*A couple behind us were listening and said they wanted exactly the same as us as we seemed to know how to do it right......lol......I never saw them again but I hoped they enjoyed our mix...…...although they opted not to have the extra chilli flakes. *














*I asked for a small portion of rice so bowl may look a little empty.....but it was delicious...….I had chosen only peppers as I don't eat many of the other veg but Tom had loads of onions as I can`t eat them, so we don't buy them anymore........*














*Sorry his food picture is a little blurry........it really was lovely. And although you can go up as often as you like, we have never managed more than one portion.....it is filling....even with eating a little rice. The chicken and shrimp were nice and plentiful. *








*There are desserts to choose from like mini cheesecakes but I ask Casey if I can pay extra and have the coconut ice cream they have on the menu as I adore it.......he says of course I can, and he doesn't charge us any extra which was nice of him........this ice cream is one of the nicest I have tasted......so creamy and coconutty......is that a word???  I would walk over from Sapphire just for this alone!!*




















*We really had enjoyed our day. It wasn't late so we went up to the Club Lounge for a coffee just before they closed and caught up with a good friend up there......so we had a good chat with him and eventually we headed off back to Sapphire Falls. *

*We didn't feel like going back into SW bar, so we went up to our suite and got into our jammies, left it half an hour till our dinner settled a little and then opened the wine and ate some strawberries.......they were lovely. We would keep some for breakfast.........or a pre breakfast......*

*This was so nice. Turndown service had been earlier and had closed the drapes and left the low lights on. We put the water they leave for us in the fridge and settle down in our cosy room and watch some movie on tv. *

*I open one windows drapes and see the rain is still bouncing down......but this was so nice being inside while it was foul outside. *

*We didn't last long, around 11pm we were beat........put all the lights out, turned down the thermostat and got into our very comfortable bed. *

*We planned to go to St Augustine tomorrow.*


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Very nice picture!
> 
> Yep- hate the locker areas! I have to take Joe with me for security purposes! LOL! But really, if he weren't there, sometimes I couldn't get to the locker we are assigned.  People are right on top of you at times! I thought I read where the Hulk has a better locker situation. We never use those as I don't ride Hulk so I hold all the bags.



The lockers would be so much better if folks were better organized......I feel for the TM trying to constantly tell them there are more at the back...…

The Hulk lockers are more open that's for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I am absolutely gobsmacked by the detail of Harry Potter.  Your pictures are gorgeous, and I cannot wait to see Harry Potter in person.  I am already thinking about the next trip because I know our trip in September will not be enough time!



Thank you so much!!! 

I feel as if over all our trips I must have pictured every single part of the parks......but always find something new every time...….oh yep....start planning your next one...…...you`ll want to come back sooner rather than later, I`m sure of that...….


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I adore A Christmas Carol too! Reading it and watching every version we can get our hands on is one of my favorite holiday traditions. I must say, seeing all of the pictures is getting me so excited for next week!



Really!!!! I adore that book and much to my wonderful husbands amusement I have several copies of varying age...….and plan to buy another if I can in NY. 

My favourite film version is Alasdair Sim the 1951 version.....a classic!!!! And the Muppet one isn't bad either......lol......like you a Christmas tradition...….

Glad you`re enjoying the pictures and updates......your trip is just around the corner...….you must all be so excited by now......


----------



## ckmiles

Oh the Wok experience!   That looks so good!  I really want to try that, I've heard its only on certain days, so I hope they have it on a day we are there!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Oh the Wok experience!   That looks so good!  I really want to try that, I've heard its only on certain days, so I hope they have it on a day we are there!



It was so good!!!

I know it’s been running every night since earlier in the year, but I believe we were told that would only happen till mid to late August. Then I assume it’ll go back to set nights in the week. 

Yes, I hope you manage to do it.......


----------



## Lynne G

Very nice pictures and funny about the mall.  I can do the same thing.  Go to the mall, and see lots I want, and lately, not much to see either, where I live.

Sometimes I think just walking around the park is the best, most relaxing thing about vacation.  The amount of detail is so interesting to explore.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Very nice pictures and funny about the mall.  I can do the same thing.  Go to the mall, and see lots I want, and lately, not much to see either, where I live.
> 
> Sometimes I think just walking around the park is the best, most relaxing thing about vacation.  The amount of detail is so interesting to explore.



There really is so much to see in both parks. 

I know some folks don’t have the luxury of time to observe the hidden and sometimes obvious delights, but we always make the time to smell the roses.......there really is so much to see.


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY 16TH MAY...…………….*


*We awoke really early this morning...….the weather forecast last night showed it was to be lovely today, especially in St Augustine where we planned to go for the day. We had never gone there and we weren't really sure why. It`s not too far away and can easily be done in a day......of course you can`t do everything in a day but for our first visit, we would make the most of it.*

*The view from our windows this morning were lovely......skies were blue, sun was shining and we could see folks walking already with no jackets or ponchos......that's gotta be a good sign!!!*







*Showered and dressed we are in an extra jovial mood this morning......do you have those mornings where you just cant stop smiling......well, that's us most days I have to say, but when we are in Orlando, there is just an extra buzz about us...…..we loved wandering about our suite I have to say, it just felt so nice. *

*We decide to go to Ihop for breakfast. This is a kind of a joke place for us, long story, but it involves Tom being in Florida all the way back in 1981...…..anyway, we had gone a few times before and always enjoyed it.....anything that has a pour as much as you like maple flavoured syrup is good for me!!! But, the one at the top of I Drive the last time we went in hadn't seemed as clean as it should be, and a friend had said she didn't eat there at Christmas for the same reasons,  so I didn't want to go back there. We were planning to go to the one on Kirkman as a TM friend had said it was much nicer and more of a local location...….that was good enough for me. I love getting feedback from folks who are local or semi local...….*

*So, out into the heat of the day, which was gorgeous...….I had remembered to bring my hat with me......Tom always has his hat with him, and the top of my head burns really easy, so we tend to have hats on all the time. We got into the car and set off for Ihop.

Of course even at this time of the morning traffic is heavy and it takes a little longer to get through al the lights at Kirkman particularly......we missed the lights by seconds this morning.....every set it seemed. *

*As we reached Ihop the rain began to fall ever so gently.....I mentally began to formulate a Plan B in case it got heavier...…. but for now, we just wanted breakfast...….*

*It was a much nicer place inside than the other, light and spacious and staff were lovely. We got seated over by the window and we continued to glance out frequently watching the change in weather......but it looked positive at the moment. The lady came up with coffee and asked if we were ready to order......well, I was as my order is always the same here...….pancakes and a side of sausages...….but Tom was working on a plan...….if I ordered this breakfast that came with pancakes, he would eat my eggs, and he would swap his bacon...…...OK. That was relatively easy...…..I don't eat a lot of eggs and very rarely when I`m out.....but Tom loved eggs......and I loved bacon!!!*














*The coffee was very good and service was a little slow if you were in a hurry, but we weren't. It was pleasant just sat watching the very small amount of people around us. And as told to us, all local, including two police officers who struck up a conversation when they heard our Scottish accents...….always nice to talk to the boys in blue, and these officers were indeed lovely. *

*It was a few moments before our food arrived and it was nice...….and we did our swap of certain items......we both had pancakes which were lovely.....so light and fluffy....and gorgeous drizzled with the syrup.....although copious amounts of syrup might be a better description!!!!*

*Tom did say the 4 eggs were a little bit too much...…though neither of us ate the potato rosti on the plate, so we didn't feel too full.*




















*At $25 before tip, this seemed like a real bargain...…..we had enjoyed it. We paid the check and headed out to the now sunny skies......we were headed to St Augustine after all.*

*We put any old address into the SatNav and headed off on our journey...….Sat Nav`s are wonderful things at times, but you`ve got to wonder why they take you a certain route......we hadn't typed in to avoid traffic but it didn't take us the I4 straight away...….it took us through what I would call a very local route, building sites and wreckers yards.....not the most scenic route ever...…...but one we got on the main roads it was plain sailing all the way...…*

*It was a nice journey and we passed a few places we recognized...….*














*It took us just under two hours to get here......we took our time and could probably have done it in less time, but we were here. And that was including a very strange detour into a Home Depot!!!! Think that may have been our fault...….we turned too early...…..*

*We had heard a lot about this place from many people, and I began to think we were the only ones who hadn't been!!! We had been told where to find a handy parking lot, so I was navigating with the satnav map as that wasn't the address we had typed in...…..so there was me trying to navigate while at the same time admiring the absolutely stunning architecture this city enjoyed.*








*Oh my goodness!!! How beautiful was this place...….I think I had found my new favourite place to visit...….*

*We parked near Flagler College and the Cathedral which was beautiful......I had no idea they had a cathedral...…..but, I truly had no idea of the whole history of this City...….I use the word stunning, and it really was.*






































*The pictures above were taken in the Plaza de la Constitucion and further along was the public market area.....again the history here was fascinating...….*















*Flagler College and the Cathedral were right beside us here.*

*We didn't go in to the Cathedral, but I wish we had now...…..we heard some couples talk about how lovely it was inside.*

*I think we were both struck by just how peaceful this place was, busy and bustling yes, but still had a peaceful feeling about it. Talk about feeling relaxed and at home...…...we must have wandered around the Plaza for ages just reading the stones with info on them and sitting on the benches enjoying the tranquility of this beautiful place and sitting holding hands, we got some very cute looks from a much older couple who told us it was nice to see the younger generation could still be romantic......lol........we almost looked behind us to see who they were talking about!!! *









*We were right on St George`s Street where there are an abundance of unique little stores and restaurants with a smattering of gift stores. Not the tacky Disney ones you find towards the 192 at LBV but beautiful little craft and exclusive stores......although we did find one that sold fridge magnets......well, you have to have a fridge magnet...…..*

*It was lunchtime now, and even though we had enjoyed a large breakfast, it was almost 4 and a half hours later so we were hungry.*

*We knew exactly where we were going. Our friend had told us about this pizza place, called Pizza Time. It had the honour of being named the second best pizza in America...….quite an accolade when you think of it...….so we had said we would definitely eat there today. There are however a huge amount of non chain options, and every one looked better than the last...….we would be spoiled for choice when we come back. And we would definitely be coming back.*

*We walked into the street we were wanting and were drawn in by the feel of it...…..it felt cosy and cute at the same time...….*




















*We saw the pizza place straight away, the Italian Flag was quite the giveaway...…..we had been told and had read online it get`s incredibly busy and at the weekends the line is well out of the door and down the street......but for today, we only had a few people go in before us...…..*








*The staff in here really know how to work a line...…..they were friendly and so helpful...….and funny. Soon as we walked in he told us we definitely hadn't been before...….we said no we hadn't but it had been recommended...….he briefly explained the style and choices and said we had to get some olives too, which were free...….well, I do like olives. *

*Tom had gone to the bathroom and I didn't choose till he got back...…….I was so tempted by the vast selection, but the slices were large so we only planned on getting one each...….

They do only take cash here, but do have an ATM machine which is handy if you don`t have cash on you. *






























































*I was so tempted by the one called Grandma`s Pizza...…...it looked lovely, but I went for the often complained about Ham and Pineapple...….a lot of people don't feel pineapple belongs on a pizza, but I love it...…..and Tom opted for the meat lovers pizza...…..I had guessed that was the one he would go for. *

*It was also very hot, so I graciously declined the one glass free offer on wine...….we stuck to pepsi……..I `m quite sure it was cheap bottled plonk so I don't think I was missing much anyway. *















*They were delicious!!!! I`m not a fan of base usually but this one had a taste all of it`s own and it was thin...…..I won`t compare to NYC pizzas, as they are unbeatable generally,  but they were up there as good as them somehow...…..we both loved every morsel and devoured them fairly quickly. We did wish we had room for another slice between us...…….I sprinkled mine with chilli flakes of course...…..*

*The other half of the place has a gelato counter and it did look nice and very tasty...…...but we wanted ice cream and planned to have some after we left here. *








*We were over the moon with the start to our day here...….we had sunshine, good pizza and now we were heading for some Ice cream from Kilwins!! *


----------



## tammy

I love your reports.  You have such a beautiful personality and your husband's smile lights up a room.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## pattyw

St. Augustine looks lovely! You and Tom are great ambassadors of Florida! You could have a show on the Travel Channel! 

We’ve never been to northern Florida at all. Have to find time to do so!


----------



## Tink2Day

Finally made it to comment Carole!  I've been reading as I can but my life is crazy right now (when isn't it?)

Love the report so far...I think Florida should hire you as a Travel Ambassador.  Yummy food, lovely friends beautiful towns what more does one need in life?

I'm thinking you should write a travel book or a blog. Your style of writing just transports a person right to the places you write about.
Looking forward to more (by the way I LOVE your more frequent trips. That way I don't have to wait as long between my own vicarious trips)


----------



## angryduck71

Yay!  Caught up!  

Tom's smile.  <3  

We went to Ocean Prime in NYC.  Second best meal we had.  

This made me giggle: 


schumigirl said:


> The Goblins are so unfriendly looking, and you do feel as though you are interfering in their private business. They don't look amenable at all...…



Dickens and Knockturn Alley....  you and Davy are kindred spirits!  

My parents and Davy and I used to meet up at an iHop between our homes.  Mom would always insist on paying and she is a HORRIBLE tipper, so Davy and I always somehow scheme so that one of us distracts her and the other leaves more on the table for a tip.  One of his favorite things!  Unfortunately, that iHop closed about a year ago and now my parents don't really drive (90 and 86 years old!).  Anyway, we love it, but mostly for the scheming part.  hahaha


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> I love your reports.  You have such a beautiful personality and your husband's smile lights up a room.  Thanks so much for sharing!



 Tammy..........

I’m so glad you’ve joined in reading along, it’s nice to see you post........and thank you so much for the lovely comments........I appreciate that.........

Hope you enjoy the rest of it.......


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> St. Augustine looks lovely! You and Tom are great ambassadors of Florida! You could have a show on the Travel Channel!
> 
> We’ve never been to northern Florida at all. Have to find time to do so!



Thanks Patty.....we love to explore and there are so many places beyond Orlando to visit........

And St Augustine is a place I’d definitely recommend to anyone........we loved it!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Finally made it to comment Carole!  I've been reading as I can but my life is crazy right now (when isn't it?)
> 
> Love the report so far...I think Florida should hire you as a Travel Ambassador.  Yummy food, lovely friends beautiful towns what more does one need in life?
> 
> I'm thinking you should write a travel book or a blog. Your style of writing just transports a person right to the places you write about.
> Looking forward to more (by the way I LOVE your more frequent trips. That way I don't have to wait as long between my own vicarious trips)




And another warm  back to you my friend too.......

Lovely to see you!!! Yes, life can take over at times and be quite hectic.......but Glad you’re here now......

And thank you so much too!!! I take that as a very high compliment, I adore writing........and thanks again, yes we are very excited at being able to visit more often.......we love the place.......we just love America.........I still have a tee shirt Tom bought me years ago that says “Born to be an American” I love it! But it’s beyond faded now........

Hope the rest lives up to the others.........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Yay!  Caught up!
> 
> Tom's smile.  <3
> 
> We went to Ocean Prime in NYC.  Second best meal we had.
> 
> This made me giggle:
> 
> 
> Dickens and Knockturn Alley....  you and Davy are kindred spirits!
> 
> My parents and Davy and I used to meet up at an iHop between our homes.  Mom would always insist on paying and she is a HORRIBLE tipper, so Davy and I always somehow scheme so that one of us distracts her and the other leaves more on the table for a tip.  One of his favorite things!  Unfortunately, that iHop closed about a year ago and now my parents don't really drive (90 and 86 years old!).  Anyway, we love it, but mostly for the scheming part.  hahaha



There’s one picture I took of Tom when he was quite tired..........and I said, big smile for Alice......... it worked......lol.....

Oh I’m so glad you enjoyed Ocean Prime in NYC!!! Now I’m curious where your best meal was if that was your second favourite.........

Can’t beat a bit of Dickens!! I need to replace The Old Curiosity Shop as I spilled red wine on it, thankfully it’s not a special edition or anything, but it was part of a set. I was the geeky kid in school who loved when the teacher mentioned Shakespeare or Dickens........I’m glad your Davy loves books too......they are so important but sadly so many kids don’t get read to or read as much. 

That’s funny re your mother and tipping!! I can envisage you and Davy plotting away......lol.......bless them. We have a friend who even over here won’t tip, we detest that.........she is so bad now Tom refuses to go out for a meal if she’s there........we don’t see her often anyway.......but it’s nice you have such fond memories of ihop........

And glad you’re back safely, hope the trip was a lot of fun for you both.........


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> There’s one picture I took of Tom when he was quite tired..........and I said, big smile for Alice......... it worked......lol.....
> 
> Oh I’m so glad you enjoyed Ocean Prime in NYC!!! Now I’m curious where your best meal was if that was your second favourite.........
> 
> Can’t beat a bit of Dickens!! I need to replace The Old Curiosity Shop as I spilled red wine on it, thankfully it’s not a special edition or anything, but it was part of a set. I was the geeky kid in school who loved when the teacher mentioned Shakespeare or Dickens........I’m glad your Davy loves books too......they are so important but sadly so many kids don’t get read to or read as much.
> 
> That’s funny re your mother and tipping!! I can envisage you and Davy plotting away......lol.......bless them. We have a friend who even over here won’t tip, we detest that.........she is so bad now Tom refuses to go out for a meal if she’s there........we don’t see her often anyway.......but it’s nice you have such fond memories of ihop........
> 
> And glad you’re back safely, hope the trip was a lot of fun for you both.........



I put a mini-report up about the Potter part of the trip.    Our favorite was John's Pizzeria.  LOVED that place.  Ate there twice and kept leftovers for a couple of other meals!  

And, YAY TOM!  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I put a mini-report up about the Potter part of the trip.    Our favorite was John's Pizzeria.  LOVED that place.  Ate there twice and kept leftovers for a couple of other meals!
> 
> And, YAY TOM!  LOL



Yep, just visited your report.......it was good!!! 

Lol......he’s your biggest fan!!! 

Johns in Times Sq?? Tom has chosen that place to try this time...... 

We had Bleeker St pizza last time and it was lovely too......very unique place!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Johns in Times Sq?? Tom has chosen that place to try this time......



Yes.  I hope you guys like it!  I can't let Tom down!


----------



## keishashadow

OK, caught UP!  This site is driving me crazy with the reloading arrrgh. 

Love how you think, save the purse!  I can’t bring myself to take my ‘fancy’ purses into the park, even if a small crossbody.  Usually a VB something or other or dreaded fanny pack @ Universal lol.

Re the sloppy crocs, i’m Convinced they changed the formulation a few years back.  More than a few times i’ve Found myself skidding across a damp surface and the tread is still in great shape on various shoes.  Referring to the sandal type vs the clogs, rather nerve wracking.  

Have had Gaylord Palms as a rainy day fall back for decades, have yet to do it.  Love the idea of exploring the various atriums though, especially the Florida swamp one.  Those gator aren’t as easy to find these days.  Probably a very good thing.

Ok the wings, were they breaded or merely fried (my preference).  Any seasoning upon them or was it all in the sauce.  Inquiring minds need to know 

Lastly, have to say it, Tom has such an infectious smile.  Hard to imagine him cross lol.


----------



## luvdisdogs

I finally got my computer back and am so excited to read another trip report!  One of these days my husband and I are going to go outside the Universal bubble and see all the wonderful things that you and Tom do!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> OK, caught UP!  This site is driving me crazy with the reloading arrrgh.
> 
> Love how you think, save the purse!  I can’t bring myself to take my ‘fancy’ purses into the park, even if a small crossbody.  Usually a VB something or other or dreaded fanny pack @ Universal lol.
> 
> Re the sloppy crocs, i’m Convinced they changed the formulation a few years back.  More than a few times i’ve Found myself skidding across a damp surface and the tread is still in great shape on various shoes.  Referring to the sandal type vs the clogs, rather nerve wracking.
> 
> Have had Gaylord Palms as a rainy day fall back for decades, have yet to do it.  Love the idea of exploring the various atriums though, especially the Florida swamp one.  Those gator aren’t as easy to find these days.  Probably a very good thing.
> 
> Ok the wings, were they breaded or merely fried (my preference).  Any seasoning upon them or was it all in the sauce.  Inquiring minds need to know
> 
> Lastly, have to say it, Tom has such an infectious smile.  Hard to imagine him cross lol.



Lol......he doesn’t get cross much.....usually if someone has tried to upset me then he gets mad........he is very over protective, but I don’t mind over protective........

Wings were fried!! And really nice actually........I “think” flavour was all in the sauce.......not the best wings I’ve ever had, but decent.......

Oh I still have my fanny pack too, but the burgundy leather one is handy too, and doesn’t stain when you spill sangria on it.....even a lot of sangria!! Yep, my first thought was thank goodness it wasn’t the other bag.......

Saw our first gator this year in the real world.........well, I saw it’s tail........Gaylord is nice for a visit.......yes those sandal type crocs have changed massively......they are slippy when they didn’t used to be like that and definitely smaller made....things never seem to change for the better......

Glad you’re still enjoying and yes, the site is annoying right now!!!


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> I finally got my computer back and am so excited to read another trip report!  One of these days my husband and I are going to go outside the Universal bubble and see all the wonderful things that you and Tom do!



 luvisdogs.........oh no compute troubles!!! I think I’ve heard more folks say that recently........glad you’re back though and hope your computer behaves now.......

It is hard to leave the Universal bubble as it is so much fun..........but yep, there is so much to see around other areas..........we love just wandering around........

Nice to see you post!!


----------



## damo

Late to the party as usual but so glad I clicked here.  We're looking at doing the 3 bedroom suite at Sapphire Falls if we can get a good APH rate in the fall.  We've got 6 adults and a baby and it looks divine!!!!

Still not sure if we can manage without express pass though.


----------



## JaxDad

Dang @schumigirl, I didn't know you guys were going to St. Augustine! I live right up the road; we do day trips there all the time. It would have been fun to meet up. Oh well, I guess I need to start reading your PTRs more carefully.


----------



## Lynne G

That pizza looks great.  We found a little pizza place, in a basement, on our college visit, that DH said was the best place to eat.  It was cheap, and fresh, and well, I put so much toppings on our pizza, you could barely lift it.  Then also put red pepper flakes on. 

We have an IHOP, soon to be IHOB, near us, but will not eat there.  There are better breakfast places around, including a very small cafe up the road that my older one wants to eat at again.  

Great pictures of St. A, and nice you got some time to explore there.


----------



## ckmiles

I have never eaten at an IHOP.  Growing up in the NE US there were diners on almost every corner, so no IHOP's around.  There are a couple near by now, but the diners are still the place to go.  But seeing the pics of your food makes me want to try!

Pineapple on pizza is the best ever!  A little savory a little sweet!  Perfect combo in my opinion!


----------



## tink1957

Still enjoying your adventures...one of these days we will venture out of the theme park bubble to explore the area beaches and surrounding towns.  After all, we dream of moving there someday if we win the lottery 

By the way, I love the dress you're wearing in your SA pics...looks good on you


----------



## wmoon

Great trip report.  I have just caught up. The wok experience looks good as does Cowfish.  Hoping to try them both during our RPR stay in July.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Late to the party as usual but so glad I clicked here.  We're looking at doing the 3 bedroom suite at Sapphire Falls if we can get a good APH rate in the fall.  We've got 6 adults and a baby and it looks divine!!!!
> 
> Still not sure if we can manage without express pass though.



 damo.........

So good to have you along!!! 

Oh I hope you get a great rate and can stay there.........you know how much we love RP! But Sapphire really did blow us away......everything about it is lovely! 

Yes, EP does make a difference, I hear that...........

But, hope you enjoy the upcoming reports too.........nice to see you post!!!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Dang @schumigirl, I didn't know you guys were going to St. Augustine! I live right up the road; we do day trips there all the time. It would have been fun to meet up. Oh well, I guess I need to start reading your PTRs more carefully.



Well darn it!!!!

We absolutely could have met up! We certainly plan to go back maybe on our March or May trip next year.......although when we plan to go I’ll certainly give you a shout out!

Such a beautiful place, and to live close enough to visit often.........that would be lovely!!!

Glad you’re still reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> That pizza looks great.  We found a little pizza place, in a basement, on our college visit, that DH said was the best place to eat.  It was cheap, and fresh, and well, I put so much toppings on our pizza, you could barely lift it.  Then also put red pepper flakes on.
> 
> We have an IHOP, soon to be IHOB, near us, but will not eat there.  There are better breakfast places around, including a very small cafe up the road that my older one wants to eat at again.
> 
> Great pictures of St. A, and nice you got some time to explore there.



More of St Augustine coming up.......when I find the time!!! Been a little busy last couple of days, but need to find time as I hate dragging a report out.........

We don’t have ihop, so it’s quite the novelty for us, and this one was immaculately clean and passed the test for us with that...........

Good pizza is a find! I don’t care the cost.....if it’s good, it’s worth it!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Still enjoying your adventures...one of these days we will venture out of the theme park bubble to explore the area beaches and surrounding towns.  After all, we dream of moving there someday if we win the lottery
> 
> By the way, I love the dress you're wearing in your SA pics...looks good on you



Thanks Vicki!!! I like that dress........

Oh there really are so many places to visit around Florida, I do hope you get your lottery win and we can all come visit you then.......lol........


----------



## schumigirl

wmoon said:


> Great trip report.  I have just caught up. The wok experience looks good as does Cowfish.  Hoping to try them both during our RPR stay in July.



 Along wmoon.........

Fantastic you joined in and posted.........

Yep, the wok experience is excellent and you certainly wouldn’t leave hungry! And Cowfish is excellent.......enjoyed every meal we had there........

And hope you enjoy your visit to RP too........


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I have never eaten at an IHOP.  Growing up in the NE US there were diners on almost every corner, so no IHOP's around.  There are a couple near by now, but the diners are still the place to go.  But seeing the pics of your food makes me want to try!
> 
> Pineapple on pizza is the best ever!  A little savory a little sweet!  Perfect combo in my opinion!



Another pineapple on pizza fan!!! 


Folks tell me I’m in the minority.........but I adore sweet and savoury and sweet and spicy together........all good!! 

Yep, I’d choose a classic diner over ihop too........we loved some of the diners we ate in when we were in Long Island particularly.........absolute classics!! But I’d try ihop once just to say you’ve done it.......but I’d guess you’ll stick to classic diners.........

Glad you’re still reading along.........


----------



## Dduckpgbc

Just got caught up! Yes we also love St. Augustine.  Beautiful town. We went for an outdoor concert and drove up from Orlando for the night last year. Best time ever. I assume you skipped the alligator farmwhile there!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Still enjoying your adventures...one of these days we will venture out of the theme park bubble to explore the area beaches and surrounding towns.  After all, we dream of moving there someday if we win the lottery
> 
> By the way, I love the dress you're wearing in your SA pics...looks good on you



Remember your SANS friends when you win! 

Forgot to mention that I liked the whole outfit in those pics, Carole looked right a home.  Especially in the shot in front of the veranda’d two story building with the hat.  Takes some talent to pull that sort of topper off well.

Had to laugh too at the size of the slice, big as your head! Haha


----------



## schumigirl

Dduckpgbc said:


> Just got caught up! Yes we also love St. Augustine.  Beautiful town. We went for an outdoor concert and drove up from Orlando for the night last year. Best time ever. I assume you skipped the alligator farmwhile there!



 along for my little ramblings Dduckpgbc.........glad you joined along.........

Isn’t it a beautiful place!! I had heard it was lovely, but even so, it was prettier than I expected and had such a lovely feel about it.........

I had no idea they had an alligator farm before we left........and you’re correct!!! I definitely skip anything like that.........the very thought makes me cold 

I blame the Bond movie Live and Let Die when I was a kid for terrifying me so much of them......lol.......gotta be something to blame........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Remember your SANS friends when you win!
> 
> Forgot to mention that I liked the whole outfit in those pics, Carole looked right a home.  Especially in the shot in front of the veranda’d two story building with the hat.  Takes some talent to pull that sort of topper off well.
> 
> Had to laugh too at the size of the slice, big as your head! Haha



Yes, I hope Vicki remembers us if she does win a packet!!! 

Aww thanks Janet.......I do love a hat! The fancier the better........love a good wedding hat too........any excuse to wear one will do!!! 

It was a big pizza!!! Would have loved another slice.........but.....it was too big!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we left the pizza place feeling quite full, but we did fancy some ice cream. There was a Ben & Jerry`s next door, but we had spotted a Kilwins further back......there is one of those in Celebration and another in Mount Dora......their ice cream is lovely.*

*So we walked further back and walked in as they were making some candies apples...….they do offer you samples, but as I can`t eat apples I passed......Tom did try a little bit and said it was lovely. Watching them make and prepare some of the products is very interesting and the smell is pure sweetness...….maybe a little too sweet. *

*They do a huge selection of chocolates too with assorted flavours, too many to choose from and much nicer than the chocolates we tried from Toothsome, they were a bit of a disappointment. Although, as I`m not the biggest chocolate fan, my opinion may be skewed here......however Tom declared them nice than Toothsome, so I trust his opinion.*









*Although I don't eat fudge, I have to say it looked incredibly tasty!!! *



















*It is a lovely store and they are incredibly friendly...…..but we were here for the ice cream. The pictures didn't turn out great as the glass was all frosted up, but they have a lovely selection of ice creams...…..I was tempted by marshmallow s`mores but eventually settled on rather greedily, caramel and a strawberry mix, Tom went for Salted caramel and praline...….I think he chose the praline as I didn't like it......lol...….but the scoops were larger than we realized so it looked a huge amount of ice cream......it kinda was!!!*

*We went outside and found a bench to sit on while we ate, we did feel a little oinky eating such a huge portion after such a large pizza...….but we were on vacation, and that was the mantra we used to excuse our slight over indulgences on our trips...…*

*We didn't finish them I have to admit, but we made a good dent in them both. Kilwins ice cream is gorgeous and if you see them, give them a try...….we did now have a little smattering of rain as we sat, but only a little. It was so hot it totally evaporated before it got a chance to settle. We found a trash bin and began to wander again. *


*The* *history here is everywhere...…..*














*There are so many beautiful and unique buildings along this one street, it is a treat for the eyes. You can see the European influence in most buildings and it has melded together with the modernisms perfectly.*








*There was a little indoor shopping space which had a variety of little stores including a very good Steampunk store...….it`s not a theme I particularly enjoy or embrace, but it was a fascinating store. There was also a little store that sold a hug variety of fridge magnets and other little souvenir items. We did buy a St Augustine pirate one and one of Professor Snape with "Always" written on it...….it was nice. *

















*There are many little museums smattered around and each have their own appeal to many I presume...…...however I wasn't sure this one particularly appealed to me a lot...……*

















*Tom kinda blended in to the background here with his white shirt...…….*
























*The trolley train is a fabulous little idea. We didn't go on it today, but it takes you round St Augustine and you can really get your bearings as to the City itself. It was quite cute and many people take advantage of it. I think we may utilize it if we were here for longer as there was a lot we didn't get to see as it was a short visit. But, for today we felt we would see what we wanted to see without the need for it. The city is fairly compact and you can cover a lot on foot without going too far. *









*I loved the look of this little quaint bed and breakfast...….it`s somewhere that certainly fitted with in with the surroundings...….and looked like somewhere we would love to stay for a couple of nights. I adore little proper bed and breakfasts or guest houses that are certainly different from large hotels, which we love, but we also love the other end of the spectrum too.*


















*We were so loving this wandering around and taking in the environment around us...….and now we headed over to the water...…..we knew the Fort was across that way so we wandered over to have a look at it. We didn't plan to go inside but we knew you could have a wander around the outer areas and there was some lovely views to be had from the front area too.*

*As we approached we see some small re-enactment being held on the front...…...there was a group of people dressed in Spanish war outfits and were planning to fire muskets while describing the circumstances of the war and the hardships the soldiers suffered in what were boiling hot outifts……..they did warn everyone that the bang from the guns would be loud......but Tom and I being used to various forms of explosives in a previous time, it wouldn't be loud to us......they were quite interesting and explained that three of them were paid, but the rest are all volunteers......they can only do these displays when they have the correct amount of volunteers available.*










*We were right. The musket being fired was not loud at all...…..but of course the kids watching thought it was cool...….it was a decent little show and they stayed behind after they fired them to answer any questions...….at this point we wandered off...….*

*It really was beautiful today, the heat was fabulous and the sun was shining......I was glad we had hats and sunscreen on.*


*Watching the beautiful boats in the water, we spotted the bridge open up in front of us...….we like bridges and watching this one was quite impressive...…*
































*We headed up the slight hill and saw where the entry into the Fort was, but you really don't need to go in...….kids will probably love it and war aficionados of course will enjoy it a lot. For us we just wanted to enjoy this gorgeous sunshine...….*

*We moved up the hill a little and sat on one of the benches for a little while...…..the view was gorgeous...….and we enjoyed it together after Tom retrieved my very billowy hat which had been propelled into the air and fell behind me with a small gust of a very welcome breeze...….thank goodness it wasn't a steep drop...….*










*We must have sat here a good half hour, and folks that passed whether local or tourists all spoke even if it was  brief hello...….it was lovely and we felt so relaxed and at home here...….Yes, I felt my familiar comment of I could live here as about to be spoken, Tom jumped in first though and said, yes, I could too. I think when you`ve been together as long as we have, even unspoken sentences are finished by the other...….lol...…*


*We headed back towards the town again and came back down the same street...…..we did stop in to one of the places for a drink, just blackberry lemonades and then wandered back down this very pretty street...….*


*We did find a load of places and things we would want to come back to. A wine tasting place of course would be tops......there was also a ghost tour at nights that we would love to do and we would really enjoy it I was sure of that.*


*They do have a very well known claim to have the oldest wooden schoolhouse in the USA...….and it did look it!!! It dates back to the early 18th century and again it is a little museum that is only a few dollars to go in and look around. Records show is was there around or just before 1716, which is quite unique as most of the wooden properties were destroyed by the British when they burned most of Spanish St Augustine to the ground.*
























*There really are some beautiful little areas along this fabulous street. And some very talented people were in situ here.*


*And also some very lovely seafood restaurants that we had earmarked as places we would love to visit on our return to this gorgeous city...….every menu seemed better than the last. We would be spoiled for choice.*


*We grabbed a bottle of water each as we were quite thirsty now, and it was hot...….we are always so aware of not getting dehydrated......so we downed the  bottles between us before heading back down to the Plaza where we headed over to see the front on other side of the bridge. *












































*Weirdly, Tom and I began singing the Jimmy Buffet Pirate song at the same time as we saw this boat......again, great minds think alike...…..*









































*This really was a beautiful city, and we wished we had more time to enjoy it. But, for today we were almost done here. *

*We hadn't really scratched the surface of this place and we should have gone to see lighthouse and many other little treasures this place held like the Pirate and Treasure museum, scenic cruises and of course the winery. There is also a brewery that has a partnership with StrongWater and they get some of their liquors from that would have been interesting to see. I think the history was fascinating and even on our short trip we learned several things we had no clue of. We also found out later we could have gone inside Flagler College, it was supposed to be something to see too. Again, maybe next time. *

*The buildings here were stunning and far prettier than expected. We were also mesmerized how peaceful and tranquil everything was here, it was busy but not bustlingly so, we had just loved our day.

Now, we headed back to where the car was parked. *


----------



## JaxDad

I'm so glad you enjoyed St. Augustine! We love going down there, generally for day trips but also an occasional overnight (so I can enjoy some adult beverages). The Castillo and Kilwins are ALWAYS part of our trips. You should try to return during the Nights of Lights, generally mid-November through January. They light up the whole historic district with millions of white lights. It's very cool.

I actually went out on that pirate ship several years ago with my children. They did a treasure hunt themed cruise up the intracoastal, chasing another pirate ship and shooting cannons and doing sword fights. It was pretty fun. They also have an adults-only cruise that is supposed to be good.


----------



## angryduck71

Well, now I have to go to St Augustine. How beautiful!


----------



## schumigirl

*We walked very slowly back to the car park. I think it was $15 to park for the whole day, so it seemed a real bargain for us. I suppose there were places you could park for free, but we had no desire to go searching if there was such a thing.*

*We got in the car and it was sizzling as it was in direct sunshine...….so aircon whacked up to full and we set off...….just as a woman stepped in front of the car!!! Tom jammed the breaks on and was thankful he was barely moving......she tapped the window and incredibly asked us where we paid...…...we just looked at her...she had actually stepped in front of a albeit very slow moving vehicle...…..to ask where we paid. We told her we had paid at the little gate building, but there was no one there now, we didn't know if it was free now although as no one was there to take money it seemed to be.*

*She thanked us, and incredibly walked again in front of us to get to her car...…..at that point I burst out laughing...….*

*We drove out of the city and headed back towards Orlando. The road is a simple one and we didn't bother with the satnav this time......again it was a pleasant drive, until we reached Daytona Beach area...…..we could see we were driving into some very thick and heavy dark clouds......ominous indeed. And just as we drove a little forward the heavens opened and we were being deluged by monsoon like rain...….we were down to a basic crawl, and thankfully every other driver on the road did exactly the same...….there`s usually one or two who think they are invincible to wet roads, but not today.*

*We were stuck like this for thankfully only five minutes or so...….it began to ease slowly and soon we were back on dry and clear roads.*

*The rest of the journey was uneventful and then as soon as were almost alongside Orlando City itself, the heavens opened again......not quite as bad as back in Daytona, but heavy enough...…..and as we passed the Amway centre we saw a long line ahead of us on the other side of the road......there was a car facing the wrong way and of course causing the dreaded tailbacks. For us it wasn't long till we were pulling into the parking garage and we would stay dry...……*

*Into the lobby we walked to get a coffee from the Dutch Trading Co...….we did like this coffee...…..*

*We headed up to our room and drank the coffee. The rain was on again now and looked to be on again for the night………...so we knew we would be staying in the hotel for dinner tonight...….not a bad thing at all...…..*

*We showered and got changed and then had a glass of the wine that had been delivered the day before and sat down in front of the tv...….we watched Deadpool with Ryan Reynolds, it`s one superhero movie I actually like a lot...…..and we enjoyed that...…..this suite felt so cosy and we enjoyed our time in here...….*

*We decided to go take some pictures of the hotel and lobby before we went for dinner...…..it was still a little early...…..*

*The elevator area is so spacious......RP and the other hotels felt very enclosed when you saw how spacious this place was, and so light...…..*

















*The view from the hotel to the pool area looked a little dismal today...…..and you can see from the picture of the boat dock below, the boats had indeed been stopped for a while. *



























*
We decided to take lobby pictures later...…..we were ready for a cocktail...…..it had been a lovely day, but a long day...…..*

*We got seated easily, and we were glad we did go in when we did, as it really began to fill up after we were seated...….there seemed to be a few convention people in tonight. We really knew this menu off by heart by now, and there weren't many cocktails I hadn't tried before...….. Tom ordered a French Berry Daiquiri as I was always raving about it...….He can drink most things...…..so I opted for the Fountain of youth.*



















*We quite literally sat here most of the night...…..we watched the rain, we chatted, we held hands and we talked...….however long we spend together we never seem to run out of things to say to each other...….which is lovely. I sometimes look at couples who are together, but barely utter two words......that certainly wasn't us...….*


*Later on we decided to order some food as we were now starving...….that's another thing we have in common...….a good appetite.*


*We chose to share Florida Ceviche which I loved as it was spicy...…..the sliders which I teased about as not being very Caribbean style food somehow......and the chicken n rice and later the pinchos de carne asada……….we also ordered a couple more drinks...….I had a storm water and Tom ordered a straight rum...…..*







































































*Food was again so good. The chicken and rice was not my favourite, it was nice, but I`m not really a fan of rice.....however Tom really liked it and said he would order it again...…..it was quite tasty. Everything else was delicious...…..although we always meant to ask if we can omit the vibrant green sauce that came with the skewered beef as it tasted so strongly of Cilantro...….neither of us like that.*

*Everything we have eaten from here has been lovely......tasty and fresh and always served to a high standard...…..we ordered a few more different drinks including a familiar Rum mule...…...I think the straight rum Tom had was Plantation Original...…..and he really enjoyed it.*

*I love rum although that is a taste that has only been acquired since we began frequenting SW bar...….they do rum really well!!! And we had certainly enjoyed a good selection of rums tonight...…….*

*So we passed another evening in StrongWater Bar and it was lovely...….*

*We paid our check and headed out to the lobby where we took some pictures...….it is large, airy and very light but at night it feels warm and welcoming......doesn't feel cold at all...…..*





















































*Heading back through to the elevators is such a pretty area too...…..*









*The pool although closed now, looked incredibly inviting...…..the rain had gone off fully now, so it looked incredibly pretty...….*










*The décor throughout the hotel is of a very similar design...…..very pretty indeed and so colourful. *


















*We walked into our room and this was indeed a lovely sight to see again...…..we had been sent another gift  

This time it was from friends at RPR who knew we had arrived and wanted to say a big hello to us...….how lovely, and so thoughtful of them......the card was so lovely to read and had some lovely sentiments in it...…...we so appreciated the thoughtfulness behind the gift...…..we were beyond lucky to know such kind and thoughtful people. *

*We also smiled at how well folks knew us...…… When I say some people here have become like family I truly mean it, and we are always made to feel like returning family every single time we enter the hotels......and that is something special indeed. And that feeling of familiarity and closeness is one of the many, many reasons we make that long 9 hour flight as often as we do now. *








*We took it out of the ice bucket and into the fridge...….we would enjoy that another night...….we certainly wouldn't run out of wine that was for sure...…. We again marveled at the thoughtfulness of people. *


*As I hadn't taken many pictures tonight, I added in a couple from the room at night...…..you don't see that cozy feel in the pictures though, but it was so comfortable to be in it...…….*

















*We got into jammies and although it was late we watched some tv and enjoyed some Snapple...….*

*Then all of a sudden we both felt incredibly tired...….so we retreated to our lovely bed and chatted about how lovely people really were.  *

*We had no clue what we do tomorrow at this point...…..we would decide tomorrow. But today had been a lovely day...….the rain certainly couldn't dampen our spirits or our time here. *


----------



## pattyw

Wow St. Augustine is simply beautiful! I love all those quaint shops. But Medieval Torture museum?? That sounds very frightening! But hey, after HHN houses with real people jumping out, I think I could go to that museum!

The sliders at Strong Water were our favorite dish!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed St. Augustine! We love going down there, generally for day trips but also an occasional overnight (so I can enjoy some adult beverages). The Castillo and Kilwins are ALWAYS part of our trips. You should try to return during the Nights of Lights, generally mid-November through January. They light up the whole historic district with millions of white lights. It's very cool.
> 
> I actually went out on that pirate ship several years ago with my children. They did a treasure hunt themed cruise up the intracoastal, chasing another pirate ship and shooting cannons and doing sword fights. It was pretty fun. They also have an adults-only cruise that is supposed to be good.



We really loved it!! More than we thought we would...….

Now Nights of Lights sounds gorgeous!!!! I love things all decorated with lights......I`m really not hard to please......stick some lights on something and call it a celebration...….lol......but that does sound like something we would enjoy...….

We have plans for KSC in December so I doubt they would want to travel that far again this year......maybe the following year we could visit then. 

I like the sound of the adult only cruise...…..


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Well, now I have to go to St Augustine. How beautiful!



Alice, it was stunning......I don't think pictures really do it justice...….and it was the feel of the place we loved too...…it felt very special. 

Davy would love the history...….I haven't put a lot on here as not everyone is interested in history, but we were fascinated......I had no idea I knew so little about that period of time and the conflicts that ensued. Well, I certainly learned a lot in a short space of time...….I`m sure Davy would enjoy it, and you would love it. 

And amazing food places too...….always important


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Wow St. Augustine is simply beautiful! I love all those quaint shops. But Medieval Torture museum?? That sounds very frightening! But hey, after HHN houses with real people jumping out, I think I could go to that museum!
> 
> The sliders at Strong Water were our favorite dish!



I think the sliders were my least favourite, but Tom enjoyed them......they just seemed too normal for such a detailed and themed menu...….

It is a gorgeous place......we already can`t wait to go back at some point...….yes, the shopes were unique and certainly different from most places.

The medieval museum gets some good reports, but no, not for me......


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> Alice, it was stunning......I don't think pictures really do it justice...….and it was the feel of the place we loved too...…it felt very special.
> 
> Davy would love the history...….I haven't put a lot on here as not everyone is interested in history, but we were fascinated......I had no idea I knew so little about that period of time and the conflicts that ensued. Well, I certainly learned a lot in a short space of time...….I`m sure Davy would enjoy it, and you would love it.
> 
> And amazing food places too...….always important


My kids, through their mom's side, can actually trace their family history back to St. Augustine in the late 1500s (basically to when Sir Francis Drake burned it to the ground).

ETA: Their great grandmother was an amateur historian and researched several branches of the family tree.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> chicken n rice and later the pinchos de carne asada




I like rice so I think I'd enjoy the chicken and rice. How were the pinchos de carne asada? I think we had sliders and a pork appetizer along with a bread pudding dessert.  All of those were good! I think next time we'll call it dinner and get a few (or a lot) of the dishes!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> My kids, through their mom's side, can actually trace their family history back to St. Augustine in the late 1500s (basically to when Sir Francis Drake burned it to the ground).



Wow!!!!! 

Now that is fascinating...…..it`s quite amazing how exact the genealogy searches can be today...….

It`s a lot of work too!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I like rice so I think I'd enjoy the chicken and rice. How were the pinchos de carne asada? I think we had sliders and a pork appetizer along with a bread pudding dessert.  All of those were good! I think next time we'll call it dinner and get a few (or a lot) of the dishes!



The beef was very tender, we liked that a lot, but not the sauce......but we don't like cilantro. 

We had the Tres Leches Cake another night and it was gorgeous......very decadent.


----------



## pattyw

Thx- I like to get opinions on the menu choices! Not a big fan of cilantro either! It gets a little overpowering at times!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Thx- I like to get opinions on the menu choices! Not a big fan of cilantro either! It gets a little overpowering at times!



Tom and I are apparently in a certain percentage of people to which cilantro or coriander as we call it, tastes like soap......and it really does!


----------



## tammy

What a fun day.  St. Augustine is so beautiful and rich with history...glad you guys had a good time.  I love your pretty dresses!


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> What a fun day.  St. Augustine is so beautiful and rich with history...glad you guys had a good time.  I love your pretty dresses!



Thank you so much Tammy..........

It really was a good day.......and we were so impressed by everything about St Augustine........and yes the history is fascinating.......

Glad you’re still reading along..........


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *Although I don't eat fudge, I have to say it looked incredibly tasty!!! *



I don't like fudge either, but that does look so good! And are there chocolate covered oreos in there?  Yum!



schumigirl said:


> *This really was a beautiful city, and we wished we had more time to enjoy it. But, for today we were almost done here. *



It does look beautiful! I definitely want to visit some day.


----------



## macraven

_I said this before and will say it again, your pictures are stunning.
So vibrant with color.
_


----------



## Owlpost23

Another delightful installment! I have to say your pictures of each other are touching-you're both alway smiling!Nice to see such happy people!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I don't like fudge either, but that does look so good! And are there chocolate covered oreos in there?  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> It does look beautiful! I definitely want to visit some day.



I could have been tempted if they had offered a bit of that I have to say!!!! Not sure if that was Oreos or not...….I really should have paid more attention!!!! I was off for the ice cream...…..

You would love it there, it was truly stunning!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I said this before and will say it again, your pictures are stunning.
> So vibrant with color._



Thanks mac...…

I have to give Tom credit for those, as he takes most of the pictures......but he`ll appreciate the compliment...….


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Another delightful installment! I have to say your pictures of each other are touching-you're both alway smiling!Nice to see such happy people!



Thanks so much!!! What a lovely thing to say...…..

It`s easy to be happy I have to say when in such a beautiful place, but we`re like that all the time I`m told......lol...….

Glad you`re still reading along though...….


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY MAY 17TH...………….*

*
Again, we had a lovely sleep...….we both slept incredibly well last night. The room was so quiet and we heard absolutely nothing from outside, of course the bedroom is set back from the corridor with the bathroom and living areas so I suppose you wouldn't really hear anything. But, we don't always sleep great, so we were so glad we had done so last night. And we woke up feeling quite refreshed this morning...…..as we slowly came to life, we briefly discussed what we should do today and quickly decided to go to the parks. We would venture to IOA today.*

*I`m always first in the shower and we always had plenty of towels as Turndown service always left extra too at night along with the water......they also replenish any shower gels and hair products you may use, if for example you have another shower after housekeeping has been in the morning...….nice service. So, I`d had my shower and had begun drying and straightening my hair before Tom appeared......he had just been enjoying an extra 5 minutes......and why not.*

*Once we were both ready we headed down to the lobby and walked down to the boat...…..*


*I like this little area below......so very pretty and one of the many little features adorned around the resort that you can`t miss...…...*










*We had just missed one but there was another just behind. We had never waited long for a boat in any of the resorts, even at busy times, maybe we had just been lucky, but for today we wouldn't wait. And boy was it hot. Nice. *









*We don't usually take a lot of pictures on the boat, but Tom was still enjoying using his new and rather extravagant purchase, so pictures really were being snapped all over the place...….*










*A few minutes later we were sweeping into Citywalk……..we like Citywalk, but with the weather at night we hadn't ben able to enjoy our usual cocktail visits to Margaritaville or Fat Tuesday`s...….so we would try and change that in our July stay. I think with the July heat night times would be preferable to day time in the parks...….*

*Once we got off the boat we knew exactly where we were heading...…..breakfast today would be Voodoo Doughnut.*

*This is something we never do...…..we never just have doughnuts or cake for breakfast, we also don't eat reheated pizza either the way some folks can......but that's another story!!!! We had always felt we never really had room for cakes or dessert type things during a normal day, so breakfast was ideal.*

*Of course if you read our March trip report you`ll know we were very kindly gifted two doughnuts the day before the store actually opened through an opportune meeting with the CEO of Universal Orlando and the CEO of Citywalk……..you really couldn't make that up!!! And meeting those guys was a definite highlight of our trip........So we knew we loved the doughnuts, and I knew one wouldn't be enough for breakfast......so we would get four and enjoy two each. Greedy??? Probably......but I`d be starving by 10am with one doughnut!!*

*We got off the boat and walked up the steps to see there was still a line to get in, there can be a very long to even get in the store......and today the line we were pleased to see involved just 3 people in front of us......not bad at all as we had heard horror stories of how long the line can be...…..the lady on the door was handing out little menu`s that she did ask you to recycle and not remove them...….we hardly had a chance to glance at them when she told us we could go in......she was incredibly buoyant and enthused about the doughnuts...….so into the store and it is a sight to see. Very pink.*







































*There is plenty to keep you amused while you wait in line, and it does move rather quickly anyway. There is a central display that has fake copies of each doughnut...…..so you can see what you will get.*

*We were immediately surprised when they released the menu with prices at how cheap they were, or should I say inexpensive...….they are a real bargain and well worth the money for what we had tasted so far...……*








*Tom wanted the original voodoo doll and a raspberry flavoured one...…..I went for my favourite maple bacon bar and chose the mangotastic one too......it looked gorgeous...…..*








*They do have a few tables inside, but not many, so we grabbed a coffee too and headed outside to sit on Fat Tuesdays seats and enjoy our little breakfast feast.....and it did feel like a feast. *

*They were delicious!!!! I was genuinely torn on which one was my favourite…….I adore the maple bacon flavor...…..can`t really go wrong with either.....but the mango one was tangy and sweet at the same time and so delicious!!! So, if I had to choose one of the two...….I`d be torn!!!! The actual doughnuts aren't too heavy or claggy the way some can be, but they were light and fresh...….and still very moreish!!!!*









*Me trying to look like I wasn't devouring a giant bite of doughnut!!! And failing...…..*

*Yep, we were done!!! Two really was too much...….but we endeavoured through and almost finished them all......and the coffee was decent, we shared a large one between us as we didn't think we would finish one each. But, for a slightly different breakfast for us, it was delicious.*

*So, we were feeling quite full and once we had deposited the pretty pink box and the empty coffee cup in the trash, we headed rather slowly towards IOA.*

*It was quite busy walking in and we did again see some school groups heading in, but again they didn't impact our time in the parks at all.*

*Tom`s AP was behaving itself this trip...….last trip it kept rejecting him for some reason, but this time it was fine. So we got through in a few seconds as we seemed to pick the right line. Some lines were again being delayed by one thing or another......usually people that haven't already signed their tickets.*

*Once in the park we begin to take some pictures of Port of Entry......this area has so much detail in and around the buildings, we can stand for ages listening to the sounds being projected out of some of the buildings...….and it is pretty of course.*

*It was so hot today, but it was more humid than hot which surprised me, of course never good for the hair...….I could see a Monica from Friends in the Caribbean moment ahead today for hair!!!! Never a good look...…….*

















*The green building below is one of the best ones to look up and listen...….the sounds are slightly reminiscent of PotC in a strange way...…..well, it is to me anyway......just how I imagine the sounds portraying.*








*We don't go down to our usual spot as it is a little blocked off today. They do on occasion still film in the park, and although it`s usually in the Studios, IOA does have a charm of it`s own and can be used for spot locations often.*

*We stand for a few minutes and just watch the Hulk. We had decided since we had been very overindulgent with breakfast, we should maybe avoid the turbulent Hulk. I`m sure the folks riding with us would appreciate that if our tummies couldn't handle the tumultuous ride today. We had been on it so many times before, it wasn't a great hardship to postpone riding it to another day and another visit.*

*It is such an impressive coaster. I loved laying in bed at RPR listening to them going through the safety runs in the morning......that swooshing sound was very relaxing......and I had to say I hadn't noticed it at Sapphire Falls. But this is a ride that still feels like a coaster. Since the refurb it wasn't as rough as it had become last few years. It was almost unbearable at times before they dismantled it and rebuilt it from scratch. The general consensus was it was much smoother. And fast!!!! We all loved this coaster a lot. The initial take off is indeed impressive...….*









*
The park at this point wasn't busy at all...….we were heading to Dr Doom of course, that is one of our favourites in the park......yes, it`s very short, but so much fun...…..we had planned to go through the full line once today if the line wasn't too busy, and then use EP.*


























*We did indeed go in the regular line, and managed to get a couple of pictures in there...….there are a few things worth seeing for sure if there is no line...….and today it was showing 15 minutes, we knew it could move fairly quickly so went in.*










*We had just gone on a little further into the regular line and I commented the line looked to be longer than 15 minutes, when they announced due to popularity the line would now be either 35 or 45 minutes, we couldn`t make out which one it was, so we turned and left the line and walked back through folks going in.*

*We did go on with EP and it was fun!!! Short but fun. It does take slightly longer now with the new harnesses, but the TM are quick and efficient at doing their job...…..*

*We go into Spiderman and this is one we enjoy a lot. It`s screen based of course, but so good and I never get any motion sickness issues with this one unlike Transformers which is similar, but I react very differently to that one so I don't go on it.*











*We have a wander around the back towards the central lagoon and it`s always quiet down here.....but there are some lovely little views down here and peaceful. You could spend a little time down here if it was mobbed to get away from the crowds.*

*The cranes although essential, are indeed an eyesore. I know it`ll be worth it though when the new ride is completed...….*


















*We head back out and walk around to Toon Lagoon......and again there are so any pretty flowers around the park. I`ve heard IOA described as a concrete jungle, but it is so pretty and colourful it`s hard not to smile walking through it...…..we are too early to see any of the characters like Dr Doom or Capt America, but again, we had seen them so many times it didn't matter anymore. On our September trip we concentrate more on the parks, so we may seek them out again then.*

*The character interactions in both parks are always fabulous, we have enjoyed many meets over the years with them all......they are well worth doing if you do see them out and about.*










*Toon Lagoon is next. And you indeed met with a plethora of colour and cartoon...…..this area feels lively......there are little water areas for little kids, or big kids to cool off in...….*


































*And I jump at the chance to take a picture of my husband under what has become his mantra...…..I think this is his favourite sign ever...….he is sometimes reluctant to be on the other side of the camera.....but I remind him we love having pictures of him too...……*


















*Blondies is a place we haven't gone in to for years!! We do remember enjoying the sandwiches we had in there including the famous Dagwood. The potato salad was a treat!!!*

*We head round to Ripsaw Falls and decide to give this one a miss too today...….apart from being the most awkward ride in the park to get in and out of, you just get drenched......as if you have jumped in the pool wet...…..but the drop is worth it!! It`s fast and steep and over far too quickly...…..I often wish they would create a ride that had a knock your socks off drop......one that was really high...….that would sort out the women from the girls!!!!*

*We stand a little further down today and get a good close up of the ride...…...so many coming off drenched and complaining about it...….lol.....what do folks expect from a water ride...……*



























*A lady nudges me on the arm here and gently points down to below me behind the fence...…..I hadn't even noticed......they were so cute...….we watched them for a few seconds, and then mama duck appeared...….she eyed both of us with a look that said I`m here...…..and of course there`s always one...….a man behind us said he preferred them roasted!! Hilarious...…….not. 

At that mama led them off somewhere and they waddled obediently behind her. *

















*More to come...…...*


There were some empty boats coming down, we had heard the TM say they were adding another couple of boats, so we knew it must be getting busier.


----------



## disneyAndi14

I am catching up and wanted to comment on your pictures from DA, love all the little unique things you capture!

I also love the Jaws area and ride. I do miss it, Jaws is one of my favorite movies.

I agree with your review of F&F, I won’t need to repeat that ride.

The strawberries and wine gift you received, how nice.

Okay back to reading!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I am catching up and wanted to comment on your pictures from DA, love all the little unique things you capture!
> 
> I also love the Jaws area and ride. I do miss it, Jaws is one of my favorite movies.
> 
> I agree with your review of F&F, I won’t need to repeat that ride.
> 
> The strawberries and wine gift you received, how nice.
> 
> Okay back to reading!



Jaws despite what has gone in its place is missed by so many........we always did it as many times as wanted to each trip........yes, the movie is a real classic!!! 

Shame F&F isn’t going to be a classic ride! Yep, I won’t do it again. Tom will go on again in December with Kyle.....I’ll go wandering.....

Yes, the gifts were a real treat. 

Enjoy......


----------



## pattyw

Love the duck family!  We saw a mama and kids swimming in the lagoon a few weeks ago. There were about for or five groups of us just watching them! Gee- a pretty nice home to raise kids!! Lucky ducks, indeed!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Loving this trip report as always

Had a quick question for you both Carole for our Sept trip

Which HHN tickets do you buy? We are thinking or getting the rush of fear or frequent fear multi night tickets?


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Loving this trip report as always
> 
> Had a quick question for you both Carole for our Sept trip
> 
> Which HHN tickets do you buy? We are thinking or getting the rush of fear or frequent fear multi night tickets?



Glad to hear it.....

We always buy the Rush of Fear with Express Pass........

That does the first 3 weeks including Saturdays. It suits us so well as we never want to go and spend 7 or 8 hours in the park at night........we can spend 3 hours or so and do a good few houses in that time, and repeat that over many nights.........

Of course some can manage without EP doing it many nights......not for us....... we hate queuing with a passion!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Love the duck family!  We saw a mama and kids swimming in the lagoon a few weeks ago. There were about for or five groups of us just watching them! Gee- a pretty nice home to raise kids!! Lucky ducks, indeed!



They were so cute......I genuinely didn’t notice them.........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear it.....
> 
> We always buy the Rush of Fear with Express Pass........
> 
> That does the first 3 weeks including Saturdays. It suits us so well as we never want to go and spend 7 or 8 hours in the park at night........we can spend 3 hours or so and do a good few houses in that time, and repeat that over many nights.........
> 
> Of course some can manage without EP doing it many nights......not for us....... we hate queuing with a passion!!



Ahh Yes we are with you there!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Hello, Carole!  I finally, finally caught up with your TR's, starting from the "Does Everyone Know your Name?" one up through right now.  I have learned so many nice details about the parks and resorts from you both.  My daughter and I visited in May 2017, then again in Sept. 2017 with my brother along, and once again in May 2018 the two of us.  The AP's make it worth the trip, for sure.  Our next visit is the first two weeks in December, we will probably take a day trip out to St. Augustine then.  My daughter visited there once when she lived in FL for a few years and said the lights at night are really pretty.  She also said it's my kind of place, lots of history along with cool little shops and places to eat.

We love the Palm too.  We always stay at the HRH, which is our favorite deluxe, but in my married days, my ex never wanted to spend the money to eat there.  So now my daughter and I enjoy a wonderful meal there every trip.  You've got me wanting to try out Ocean Prime and I see that there is one in Boston that I may have to check out some day.  

On our September trip my brother and I took the boat over from the parks to see SF.  It certainly is a beautiful place.  We wandered through Strong Water, it wasn't open as it was still early afternoon, but it looked as cozy as you've described and I loved the warm wood look of the floor tile.  It's on my list for dinner and cocktails in December.


----------



## macraven

_Some day would like to see your pics after you do a water ride

But wear a poncho so your hair does not get wet_


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Hello, Carole!  I finally, finally caught up with your TR's, starting from the "Does Everyone Know your Name?" one up through right now.  I have learned so many nice details about the parks and resorts from you both.  My daughter and I visited in May 2017, then again in Sept. 2017 with my brother along, and once again in May 2018 the two of us.  The AP's make it worth the trip, for sure.  Our next visit is the first two weeks in December, we will probably take a day trip out to St. Augustine then.  My daughter visited there once when she lived in FL for a few years and said the lights at night are really pretty.  She also said it's my kind of place, lots of history along with cool little shops and places to eat.
> 
> We love the Palm too.  We always stay at the HRH, which is our favorite deluxe, but in my married days, my ex never wanted to spend the money to eat there.  So now my daughter and I enjoy a wonderful meal there every trip.  You've got me wanting to try out Ocean Prime and I see that there is one in Boston that I may have to check out some day.
> 
> On our September trip my brother and I took the boat over from the parks to see SF.  It certainly is a beautiful place.  We wandered through Strong Water, it wasn't open as it was still early afternoon, but it looked as cozy as you've described and I loved the warm wood look of the floor tile.  It's on my list for dinner and cocktails in December.



 Along AuroraluvsPhillip.......

So glad you joined us.......that must have been quite a marathon read!!!

December would be perfect to visit St Augustine, well, anytime would be good as it’s so gorgeous........yes, if you love history it’s a phenomenal place to visit.......I think I’ve got to go back! Night times would be stunning I’m sure.......very beautiful.........and yes, very nice food!!! Always a priority of ours........

I’ve only heard good things about other Ocean Prime restaurants......I’m sure you’re going to love it there......very high standard!  And yes the Palm is excellent......a definite favourite of ours. 

May see you there in December......although we are staying back at RP we will visit StrongWater when we can.......yes, the floors are beautiful......

Glad you posted and hope you enjoy this one too.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Some day would like to see your pics after you do a water ride
> 
> But wear a poncho so your hair does not get wet_



Lol........

Funnily enough ........that’s the one day we never take a camera..........I look truly dreadful when soaked 

I’m not vain..........but there are limits.........


----------



## angryduck71

I gained 5 pounds reading the VooDoo Donut post.  I so love them -- had them A LOT in Portland.  I am sure I'll have some next time at Universal.  



schumigirl said:


> ….he is sometimes reluctant to be on the other side of the camera.....but I remind him we love having pictures of him too...……



YES WE DO!  <3


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I gained 5 pounds reading the VooDoo Donut post.  I so love them -- had them A LOT in Portland.  I am sure I'll have some next time at Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> YES WE DO!  <3



lol.....I know I gained 5lbs just eating them!!!! But so worth it...……

I`ll tell him...….


----------



## GracieKam

Loving your report!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the warning of voodoo donuts are not calorie free_


----------



## macraven

_Oops hit send too quickly..

Wanted to know if the cake donuts were better tasting than the yeast donuts _


----------



## schumigirl

GracieKam said:


> Loving your report!





Glad you posted GracieKam.........and it’s always a pleasure to read anyone enjoys my reports.........

But, hope you enjoy the rest coming up soon.........and thank you


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Thanks for the warning of voodoo donuts are not calorie free_





macraven said:


> _Oops hit send too quickly..
> 
> Wanted to know if the cake donuts were better tasting than the yeast donuts _



I think I made a mistake! A friend reminded me calories on vacation don’t exist!! So it must be my washing machine affecting my clothes when I get home.........

I have no idea the difference actually! 

I just know we loved anything we had from there......and will be back in July for more........and calorie free...


----------



## erinch

Here’s the thing on donuts. If you cut them in half, all the calories fly out.


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we continued further round and it was incredibly hot today, despite having some cloud around...…..and we were feeling it a little...….we don't get flagged out with the heat at all usually, but I think the humidity this morning was palpable. And my hair was certainly showing signs of that humidity......thank goodness for the hat!!! No pictures without it today...…...*

*Kong for us is an alright ride...….nothing spectacular but fun if there is no line...…..it is certainly better done that Fallon or F&F, and has a good storyline. I think everyone knows King Kong. I remember crying my eyes out watching the Jessica Lange version many years ago...….showing my age there...……*


















*The EP line was non-existent this morning...….well, except the family that came in behind us and the 4 year old proceeded to scream his lungs out until the father decided he wasn't going to listen to this any longer...….thank goodness!!! He took him back outside. The poor parents had tried everything at this point...…...he wasn't going on this ride no matter what anyone said!!! Poor little guy, it is dark in there...….there was some activity in the regular line from what we could hear...…..I think the SA were out today...…..I wish they had those in the EP line. *

*The ride itself was alright. For us we prefer to sit nearer the rear of the vehicle and with EP you usually do get this and we did again today.*

*We headed back outside and wandered down to JPRA...….no intention of going on it today again, but we would have a wander around and just soak up the atmosphere*









*
Approaching Potter is always nice...…..we didn't go wandering down by the lagoon in front of the visitor centre today, but it is so lovely and peaceful down there, with hardly anyone taking the time to go...….but a few seconds walk and you get away from the throngs of people milling around on the main paths. All seemingly heading the opposite way at times from us...…..and this was where the normally placid me lost it a little...….why do people think they can walk down the middle of a busy path, staring intently at their phones and expecting everyone to move out of their way without a word. One guy almost trod on me and then didn't even apologize......big mistake. he was certainly told off first by me then I assume his wife...….she at least had the grace to say she was sorry...….I did smile at her and thank her as her husband disappeared in the distance still staring into his phone.......…..but, so many people do this now......and I think this year we saw more and more do this...…..rude. 

But, how impressive is this...…...and we always make sure we don't just stop suddenly to take pictures...….*





































*The bridge is usually bounding with people, but today it`s not too bad and we manage to get a load of pictures with hardly anyone around...….we are planning to go on FJ today if the regular line isn't too busy we`ll do that. I find sometimes I can do this ride several times without any motion issues, usually three times max.....other days it`s a one and done......I always think it depends on what I`ve had to eat and drank that can affect me. But it is so worth it...….*

*It is impressive as you enter the majestic and magnificent building...……*




















*We see the regular line is incredibly short today......so we do the whole walk through as it is something to see. You do miss a few things by doing the EP line, but I`d rather avoid a long line and do EP. But, if it`s short like today it`s worth doing...…….I drop my bag in the lockers which are remarkably empty today. The TM look a little lost but relieved at the same time...…..they do have their hands full trying to organize folks in there...…*




























*When Alan Rickman died, there were many floral tributes left along this area from fans of not only Potter, but of the man himself. He was a tremendous actor and is incredibly missed...…..of course Die Hard is probably one he was most synonymous with, and my favourite character of his after Snape was in Robin of Sherwood where he played the best Sheriff of Nottingham like no other...…... *











*I remember when it was the first year or so of Potter, the lines were strewn all the way through this greenhouse area......it was incredibly uncomfortable but many of us did it...…..*

*The line itself is so impressive…...so many things that you can miss if you wander past without looking......and so many do. We could see the few folks that passed us wonder what we were taking a picture of, and one lady even said Oh look at that...…..*



















*I`m always impressed to see the paintings alone...…...and I love when we find ourselves walking close by someone who is entering for the first time......that is something to see. The many reactions are lovely to see and vary from plain awe, to downright disbelief as to what they are seeing...…..even tears at times. Especially when people enter Diagon Alley the first time...….we have seen people get quite emotional as they step into that world. *










































































*I love the common room area, and have a real fascination with secret staircases and love to see the unique. I have a dream that when we move to what will be our forever property it will have a library with a secret spiral staircase off up to somewhere...…..anywhere. *

*I believe that vision stems from the library we had in our town when I was little. It was a huge imposing building and very beautiful for "just" a library......it had a very grandiose spiral stone staircase and led up to a very traditional styled library that had so many turns you could get lost easily. I can still remember the aroma of wood polish and books...….and it takes me right back to spending many hours in there. Of course, it was demolished when I was around 12 for apartments to be built. Such a shame another historic building had to be demolished due to lack of funds or care. The cost to repair it must have been tremendous. But, a great loss of our history. But, I think the memory stayed with me. *

*We love the ride!!! The feeling of flying is immense in certain places......and you learn quickly where to look away if you don't like spiders. I am not fond of them, I will kill them easily, but would rather they went around...….but these ones are quite horrible to look at, so anyone with a genuine fear of them should be warned when they`re coming up...…..but, such a good ride...….definitely one of the best rides around. *

*Back outside I am still struck by the sheer resplendence of the Castle...…..best castle in Orlando of course...….lol...…..*









*We decide to ride the Hippogriff today and we wander down to where the shops are...…..and again, it doesn't seem to bad crowd wise today, which is nice...….*









*I loved this little fake frozen water trough...….*










*There was plenty of room to move around today. We have seen it so much quieter, but so much busier too. It does get incredibly busy, as of course it is designed to be similar to the books...….I for one am glad she insisted Universal recreated it just as she had imagined and perfectly described it in the books. It was perfect. It wouldn't have felt right if the shops had been sprawling emporiums, which was certainly not her vision and Universal understood that. *




















*This photograph never looks right...…..first time we took a picture of it, I asked Tom if I`d had a drink before I took it!!!! It just looks so off kilter...…..*










*Honeydukes is a cute little store......again the complaint is that it`s too small...….it can be tight, but it has so much colour and so many lovely items to purchase including sherbert lemons and butterbeer fudge among many others. *

*We don't actually like Butterbeer very much. We prefer the pumpkin fizz from the 3B`s...…..but we didn't stop for a drink today. Nor do we eat in either Potter restaurant. It just doesn't appeal, but the smell of the food during service is very appealing!!! I think it`s the fish and chips.*




















*Yes. We are still mourning the loss of what was Universal Orlando`s finest and smoothest coaster...….Duelling Dragons...…..it was never really accepted as being called Dragon Challenge and never really fitted in to the Potter theme as it was planned...….now I do know what they are putting in will be spectacular...…..but, it won`t be like DD. *





























*The rooftops are so precious in Hogsmeade and the snow is pretty. The whole place is pretty and I keep saying so much detail, but there really is...…*

*And leaving the Potter area and seeing a TM with a rain poncho reminds us that rain isn't far away today, but she must have been boiling as it was incredibly hot and humid now...…...*









*More follows...…...*



​


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> Here’s the thing on donuts. If you cut them in half, all the calories fly out.



Now, I like that thinking...…..


----------



## ckmiles

I know I've already said this- but the Potter places look so freaking amazing!  I cannot wait to see them.

But the ride with the spiders might be a deal breaker-  Or I close my eyes for the entire ride!  

And I agree with the others-  no calories on vacation.  I've heard that the air pressure on the plane causes clothes in suitcases to shrink..... (but only on the way home)


----------



## macraven

_Can I hire you to follow me around in the parks and take pictures for me....?


You have a good eye with the camera, Tom also..._


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I know I've already said this- but the Potter places look so freaking amazing!  I cannot wait to see them.
> 
> But the ride with the spiders might be a deal breaker-  Or I close my eyes for the entire ride!
> 
> And I agree with the others-  no calories on vacation.  I've heard that the air pressure on the plane causes clothes in suitcases to shrink..... (but only on the way home)



Lol......now there’s a good excuse for my clothes!!! Like it..........

Both Potter places are spectacular..........and beyond anything I’ve ever seen before, and we never tire of seeing it........

With the spiders, you will be able to tell when that bit is coming up.......close your eyes ........it’s too good a ride to miss out because of spiders..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Can I hire you to follow me around in the parks and take pictures for me....?
> 
> 
> You have a good eye with the camera, Tom also..._



Lol......I have good rates for special friends.........

Thank you........


----------



## disneyAndi14

St. Augustine looks like such a nice town. Is it south of Orlando? I am looking at towns below Orlando to buy a condominium at some point. I would like to have a place for our retirement in the future. I am just starting to research areas.

I totally agree with you on FJ, best ride I have ever experienced. It is so immersive and the technology of screens and animatronics is amazing!

Great pictures as always, the Snow on the roofs and all the detail in Hogsmeade is so neat!

Oh, I almost forgot how much I want that Vodoo Doll donut again, so yummy!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> St. Augustine looks like such a nice town. Is it south of Orlando? I am looking at towns below Orlando to buy a condominium at some point. I would like to have a place for our retirement in the future. I am just starting to research areas.
> 
> I totally agree with you on FJ, best ride I have ever experienced. It is so immersive and the technology of screens and animatronics is amazing!
> 
> Great pictures as always, the Snow on the roofs and all the detail in Hogsmeade is so neat!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot how much I want that Vodoo Doll donut again, so yummy!



It`s North Orlando. About 2 hours away roughly. 

Don't now how South you want to go, but Dunedin near Clearwater isn't very far away and beautiful. Right on the Gulf Coast and very old town America too. Such a pretty little place with a lovely quaint town. We almost bought a place there in 2008, but finally talked ourselves out of it. 

I could eat a voodoo donut right now...….so hungry!!! 

Thanks, glad you like the pictures, there really is an inordinate amount of detail in there...…..and yes, FJ is a classic!!!


----------



## kbelle8995

Always love your trip reports.  You take fantastic photos.


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Always love your trip reports.  You take fantastic photos.



 along kbelle8995...……………

Thank you so much!!! I`m always glad to read folks like them, as I do ramble a bit ...….and I`ll tell Tom as he takes most of the pics...…..

Hope you like the rest of it too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY CONT...…….
This post is very brief as I have pictures someone asked to me to take, so it`s mostly them.*



*We left Potter area again and headed towards Mythos area and then on to Seuss. We have stopped eating in Mythos as it has become too much of a hit or miss place. When it`s good, it`s very good but when it`s bad they don't really come off well. So, for the next few years we will opt for somewhere else if we are eating in the park. *
*

Poseidons Fury is still there. I`m quite sure it won`t be there forever, as it is such a huge building...….it is going to make something very spectacular in the future when they do a major facelift of this area...…..and it`s very photogenic although the actual walk through itself, we find incredibly dull and not worth doing. Of course, some like it, and the water vortex is quite cool.*


























*Mythos is a very pretty place of course and very cold inside......I have never felt a restaurant as cold as that one......so much so I had to go outside to heat up one day.....yes, the lizard reputation was alive and well that day!!! I was shivering to be fair...….although Kyle often reminds us how we went in years ago after being on the water rides......he had been drenched and then Mythos. He ate quickly that day!!*









*Seuss has got to be the most colourful place in the park. It`s a fun place to see and be in. But today we were just heading out of the park and didn't spend long at all. *

























*I keep planning to have some cotton candy, or candy floss as we call it over here......but it is huge, and I`m never overly hungry whenever we are here......maybe I should just get it and just eat what I want of it...…...I love it!!!! And I`ve heard it`s very good for you...…..lol...….*


*@jnjusoioa Hope these pictures are ok. *


----------



## J'aime Paris

I NEED the "dog lover" shirt!


----------



## schumigirl

*This is definitely a photo filled day rather than a day to describe what we did......as in the parks we really didn't do that much...…..but, we love wandering around and capturing certain things, and I think today was one of those days. *

*There are so many things to capture here in IOA...…..we just love this park. We truly did just amble around and take in the atmosphere and sounds all around us today. *










*I had noticed these tree creatures before, but today what caught our attention towards this area, was a couple had their little toddler up to the lion, and as she went close to tentatively touch it, the dad thought it was funny to roar......really loud...….the kid almost jumped three feet in the air and promptly began screaming her head off...….the momma wasn't happy with daddy at all!!!! We were trying not to laugh I have to say as the dad still thought it was so funny...…...so I went for a picture and Tom promised not to roar...….I`m so jumpy even a purr can make me run!!! *

*It is kinda creepy though...…..*










*We go down to beside the lagoon and have 10 minutes down here just enjoying the heat and the sunshine, and there is very rarely anyone else down here.....sometimes you have to dodge a couple of smokers but not often.  Looking over the lagoon you can see the Visitors centre for JP and there does seem to be a few people over there today. Usually you are on your own...…...it is a lovely little area though. *

*There used to be little boats on the lagoon many moons ago, long before my time when we started visiting...…..*





























*One of our favourite places to eat in IOA is Confisco Grille...…...love it!!!! It is so missed by people at times. People walk on past and of course many have heard of Mythos so want to eat there, but this is a little gem of a place. Excellent menu and service is always friendly and prompt. We have never had anything less than perfect in here. And of course they have the Backwater Bar attached as an alternative, still serves food and you get some fabulous cocktails too. *











*Croissant Moon Bakery is also attached to CG. It serves some breakfast sandwiches and has croissant sandwiches filled with things like turkey and beef all day. It comes with a rather tasty Potato Salad. They also serve an assortment of cakes and cheesecakes......and apparently the best pistachio muffin on earth...….haven't tried it myself, but the person who told us is an expert on them ....so I take her word!!! It`s a good choice for a quick breakfast as you head into the park. *



















*I always say the heat doesn't affect us now, famous last words...…...we drank so much water today...….it was so humid. But, again, it definitely wasn't a complaint...…. Deep down we are pale West of Scotland folks who don't usually take the sun.........but, we love the heat. I should point out, the bottles of water we had we had purchased from the place that sells gyros and kabobs just beside the Talking Fountain. Water is usually $3 a bottle, I believe these were either $4.50 or $5 a bottle. Tom handed over 10 bucks and he either got no change or a dollar. We would have paid triple as we were so thirsty, but if you`re not expecting it and have a family you are buying for it`s a lot. *

*But, a little sit down was welcome right now. And if truth be told, I was getting hungry...…...not like me I know...…*











*Love Port of Entry...…..love everything about it and how it all melds together. The sounds are lovely, and the music they play is captivating. *











*The Christmas Store is one of my favourites……..the aroma as you enter is pure festive season!!! We are huge Christmas fans, and love our home and outside areas decorated like it belongs to Father Christmas......so this store is one we can peruse at leisure and spend a lot of money in!!! Or so I`m told..... They have a decent selection of decorations and baubles, not just Universal themed baubles, but a real assortment. And many can be personalized too. *










*
You really are knocked away by the scent and of course the ever present festive music takes you straight to that special time of year. I couldn't imagine working there if you didn't truly love Christmas...…..*



















*Even as you head out of the parks the buildings are still as ornate and colourful as if you were in some faraway land...…..the buildings house bathrooms, stroller rental and lockers...….but look elaborate. *









*I love this building. Perfect little vacation getaway below...…….*






















































*
It looks so quiet today over by Toothsome. Usually there are a load of people mingling about and sometimes enjoying milkshakes that are quite huge......but, not today. Night times it is incredibly busy and a very lively place. Again well worth a visit...…...*










*This is one of our favourite views in Citywalk……..as you are on the bridge and looking towards the RP security check...….it`s so beautiful...….and always nice to see the boats go backwards and forwards. *



















*We head down on to the path and we again take some pictures as the day has turned out so beautiful...…..*











*Then we realise we are on the walking path to RP  I suppose after 10 years it`s become quite the habit to just turn right as you hit Margaritaville...…...*

*We don't plan to walk to Sapphire Falls as it does seem a little bit of a longer way away, but walking back to the boats would be a similar distance...….we decide to go back and get the boat and stop in at Margaritaville for a tee shirt we promised a friend...…..so problem solved.....we were going back the way anyway...….. That was our excuse and we are sticking to it. *

*I don't think the walk to Sapphire is that bad, it`s not a huge distance on from RP...….but today we just wanted to get home...…..*

*So into the store, got the tee shirt and luckily just made a boat before it left...……*

*We would head up to shower and change before heading to Celebration for lunch, and hopefully before the promised rain came on. *


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I NEED the "dog lover" shirt!



It was so cute!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics 

You always manage to capture something that I've never noticed before...the creepy lion   I probably would have laughed with the dad too cause I have a warped sense of humor 

Thanks for keeping me entertained on my day off.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Love the pics
> 
> You always manage to capture something that I've never noticed before...the creepy lion   I probably would have laughed with the dad too cause I have a warped sense of humor
> 
> Thanks for keeping me entertained on my day off.



lol...….we were trying so hard not to laugh but it was incredibly funny!!!! Yes, love a weird sense of humour……..

There`s a couple of those types of tree things down there...….all slighty icky to look at!! 

But, I guess that kid won`t ever go near them again...…


----------



## angryduck71

I love your story about the library.  Made me miss it and I've never even been to it!  
Also, the story of the dad roaring at the little girl reminded me of something I did to Davy -- we were at a dinosaur exhibit.  He was about 3 or 4 I think.  At first he loved it, then he was looking at a T-Rex, and you could push a button to make it roar, so I did it right as he was up close and studying it.  That kid jumped back SO FAR -- it reminded me of the scene from Jurassic Park when the kid gets thrown off the electric fence.  He yelled, "let's get out of here!"  My mom was with us and we still chuckle over that.  I told Davy that story when he was older (he didn't remember it) -- he really loved it and has paid me back many times over for it!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi Carole, thank you so much for the Seuss merchandise photos, I love them all and you did such a great job for me. Love the Grinch, wondering if they will have anything new coming out towards the Christmas season with the new movie coming out.  Thank you again so very much, you really made my day. As always your trip reports are so great too, love reading about all your adventures. _


----------



## erinch

She. You are between trip reports, you should post pictures of your ChristmasLand at home!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I was looking for trip reports that describe longer stays at Universal and RPR, and of course I found yours.  I've loved the details, the stories, and the photos (okay, I skip the HHN parts because I'm a wimp when it comes to horror).  I enjoy reading about people in my age range who also still like the coasters and other rides like FJ (which is the best ride in the world, and I am not a HP fanatic like my kids).  I'm inspired to try multiple rides in a row on my favorites on our July trip.  We're also spoiled when it comes to staying onsite with the hotel express pass, but on this trip we won't be trying to pack everything into just 2 or 3 days. 

I have a question, since you mentioned Confisco Grille and the attached bakery.  I'm trying to pick a sit-down restaurant or two for a birthday meal, and the CG menu sounds like it has plenty for all members of my family, including a picky teenager.  But, I can't find a dessert menu online.  Can you order chocolate cake or cheesecake in the restaurant?  And is that chocolate cake that I read about in an earlier report still available at RPR?


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I love your story about the library.  Made me miss it and I've never even been to it!
> Also, the story of the dad roaring at the little girl reminded me of something I did to Davy -- we were at a dinosaur exhibit.  He was about 3 or 4 I think.  At first he loved it, then he was looking at a T-Rex, and you could push a button to make it roar, so I did it right as he was up close and studying it.  That kid jumped back SO FAR -- it reminded me of the scene from Jurassic Park when the kid gets thrown off the electric fence.  He yelled, "let's get out of here!"  My mom was with us and we still chuckle over that.  I told Davy that story when he was older (he didn't remember it) -- he really loved it and has paid me back many times over for it!



lol.....oh I can imagine giving him a scare like that.....and I`m sure he still loves returning the compliment...….

Oh I know it sounds daft, but I adored that library. And it was a time when you could go to places on your own without parental supervision, the library allowed that back then.........so I could just walk there from quite a young age, maybe around 6 or 7 and peruse the books. The chief librarian was my mum`s friend, and still is actually......so she looked out for me. I can`t imagine now letting a child as young walk across main roads (with crossings) and traffic, although I suppose the early 70`s in a small town here wouldn't have had as much traffic as now. But, I have so many lovely memories of it. I wasn't quite Matilda......lol.....but not far from it......it`s a shame we have to lose such beautiful buildings.


----------



## schumigirl

jnjusoioa said:


> _Hi Carole, thank you so much for the Seuss merchandise photos, I love them all and you did such a great job for me. Love the Grinch, wondering if they will have anything new coming out towards the Christmas season with the new movie coming out.  Thank you again so very much, you really made my day. As always your trip reports are so great too, love reading about all your adventures. _



You are very welcome...….

I`m so glad you like them...….the woman in the store asked if I worked for a publication of some kind.....lol......I just wandered around snapping pictures of anything that looked good...……

And glad you`re enjoying reading too.....nice to hear...….


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> She. You are between trip reports, you should post pictures of your ChristmasLand at home!



Well, they do keep me a little busy at the moment...….and I never post pictures of our home, inside or out online...…

My CID nephew would never let me forget it if we got burgled!!


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> I was looking for trip reports that describe longer stays at Universal and RPR, and of course I found yours.  I've loved the details, the stories, and the photos (okay, I skip the HHN parts because I'm a wimp when it comes to horror).  I enjoy reading about people in my age range who also still like the coasters and other rides like FJ (which is the best ride in the world, and I am not a HP fanatic like my kids).  I'm inspired to try multiple rides in a row on my favorites on our July trip.  We're also spoiled when it comes to staying onsite with the hotel express pass, but on this trip we won't be trying to pack everything into just 2 or 3 days.
> 
> I have a question, since you mentioned Confisco Grille and the attached bakery.  I'm trying to pick a sit-down restaurant or two for a birthday meal, and the CG menu sounds like it has plenty for all members of my family, including a picky teenager.  But, I can't find a dessert menu online.  Can you order chocolate cake or cheesecake in the restaurant?  And is that chocolate cake that I read about in an earlier report still available at RPR?



I did smile at you avoiding HHN.....lol......I know, it`s not for everyone...….but so much fun!!!

We do love the rides, all of them and that's why we miss Duelling Dragons so much....it was amazing!!! But, again, big rides are not for everyone......and yes with EP you can try as many times as you like......FJ on a loop if you don't get dizzy would be amazing!!!!

The dessert menu at CG is now the little pots of dessert...….not great. But, we`ve never asked for those desserts after lunch, so I`m not sure they do that.....

Do you mean the birthday cake? If so, yes, its part of the birthday amenity package available to order. But, I do remember someone on here ordered it on it`s own.....I can`t remember who it was but they could order it as a stand alone item.

The link to order and call for info on this is in the first page of the RP sticky  It was delicious!!!

And Thank you!! I appreciate the lovely comments, and glad you are enjoying it...….


----------



## kbelle8995

I love the Christmas stores at Universal.  Always go through them no matter the season.


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> lol.....oh I can imagine giving him a scare like that.....and I`m sure he still loves returning the compliment...….
> 
> Oh I know it sounds daft, but I adored that library. And it was a time when you could go to places on your own without parental supervision, the library allowed that back then.........so I could just walk there from quite a young age, maybe around 6 or 7 and peruse the books. The chief librarian was my mum`s friend, and still is actually......so she looked out for me. I can`t imagine now letting a child as young walk across main roads (with crossings) and traffic, although I suppose the early 70`s in a small town here wouldn't have had as much traffic as now. But, I have so many lovely memories of it. I wasn't quite Matilda......lol.....but not far from it......it`s a shame we have to lose such beautiful buildings.


Ok, Davy is going to LOVE this Matilda reference.


----------



## schumigirl

*Not too many pictures in this post.*

*We went straight up to our room and both got showered and changed...….we felt incredibly grubby with the heat today I have to say and our faces looked a little red with the heat ...….but after a shower and a cool drink of Snapple we headed back down to head out for the car.*

*We headed towards Celebration using Palm Parkway and headed down that way. This whole area really does need a revamp.*

*But, as we get closer to Celebration the sky dramatically changes...….and almost instantaneously too...…..this was what we were driving into...…..and the breeze was increasing by the second.....so we knew there was a weather front heading in and aiming for us it would seem.*










*It doesn't take long to get to Celebration, it is a lovely little place to visit and somewhere you can spend a couple of hours pleasantly doing not really very much. But today we certainly won`t be hanging around going by the look of the weather.*

*We usually park in Front Street. There are loads of spaces and right beside where you want to be. Today, there was going to be an event on and parking was being seriously impacted everywhere. You could park where we usually park, but you had to be gone by about 30 minutes after we saw the signs, we knew we wouldn't be done with lunch by then. Anyone parking would be towed away and that's a whole hassle you don't need. So, we drove around the centre of the town and parked street side on the other side of the town. We did check with a lady who assured us yes, it was fine to park there. We are never sure if you can park for free in most places as in the UK if you can park you are usually going to be paying....this was quite a novelty for us...….*

*We walked the short distance and went in to Celebration Town Tavern and found it was a lot busier than last time......outside at least...….inside was fairly quiet, although did get progressively busier after we went in.*

*This is a nice restaurant. We had eaten here last visit, and really enjoyed it, it has a very traditional feel about it........and I secretly craved the shrimp dish Tom had last time...…..as soon as I saw it, I thought......I wish I`d ordered that....but didn't tell him as he would have insisted we swap...….he`s nice like that!!! *

*We got seated and the guy who was taking care of us was lovely...….Tom ordered a lemonade, and I ordered a Strawberry Daiquiri...….kind of in honour of Kyle who loves a strawberry daiquiri, except his are non alcoholic as he doesn't drink. Don't know where he got that from!!!! Mine did have alcohol in it.....and it was delicious...….I like when you have a cocktail and it doesn't just taste of fruit juice...…..*










*
We like this menu...….loads of seafood options of course and several other items that will suit most people, even the fussy ones. And everything we saw go past us looked nicer than the last dish!! So, eventually we decided on sharing clam chowder again...…..Tom really loves this dish, and it was nice, but I find soups and chowders too filling so I never order them. But, it wasn't a huge portion...…….there were loads of clams and a nice amount of potato, and so creamy...….but a few tablespoons was enough for me...…*




























*
I indeed did order the crab stuffed shrimp which came with coleslaw and the most delicious and ornately shaped French fries...….and Tom rather strangely decided on Pilgrims Pride, which was a wrap filled with Turkey, cranberry sauce and stuffing. We both adore turkey so I was sure we`d share a little of each others.*

*And when the food did arrive, it looked lovely. Those fries are some of the nicest we have ever tasted......very light and fresh and not greasy in the slightest. I thought they were potato chips first time I saw them...…..*



















*
I have to say it was nice. However the stuffing, was the fake kind and tasted awful. So he picked around that, but the turkey was delicious and very buttery tasting.*

*My shrimp were so tasty. And they were huge...….and as before everything was lovely, and the service here is really good.*

*We paid the check and headed out to where the rain had indeed started and it was blowing a gale, so Tom told me to stand and he would go and get the car to save me getting soaked. I could have gone as it really wasn't far, and it wasn't to heavy right now. But, we certainly wouldn't be wandering around the lake today which was a shame as it is so lovely, usually. We never actually found out the reason for the road closure and no parking today. *

*We headed back and drove to Target and Total Wine for a few bits...….we managed to pass an hour or so with both, but now the rain was really on and there was indeed thunder and lightning. As we came out of Total Wine there was a massive rumble of thunder and I quite honestly jumped a foot in the air......it was incredibly loud, of course Tom found it funny...….as did the guy behind me who must have thought......tourists!!!*

*The rain was awful, and the roads back to the hotel particularly around Mall at Millenia area were dreadful. Roads were flooded and driving was extremely difficult. Of course locals may get used to this, but we aren't. The lighting was quite alarming too.*

*We were glad to get back safely home and got the car parked almost beside the garage entrance as the place was fairly quiet.*

*We brought our purchases out and headed down to the main entrance of the hotel...….we were glad to be back.*

*Up to the room we put our purchases in the fridge and suitcases where appropriate...…….and then looked outside......this rain wasn't stopping anytime soon, so we did what we do best...…..poured ourselves a glass of wine each and had a chill time. We knew we wouldn't be taking the car anywhere tonight, so Tom was happy to take a glass now. We must have put the tv on and watched some movie or other to pass some time. It was nice just having some time to do nothing except look out the window at this still lovely view despite the rain and relax.*

*We then Skyped Kyle ...…..we sent a message to say we were in room, and 5 minutes later he called us...…...he was doing great and again had a load of stories to tell us since we last spoke. It was lovely being able to talk to him like this so often. We had to work around the time difference and his work hours, but it was fine. We must have spoke for 45 minutes when he reminded us it was bedtime for him...….oops!!! Forgot....so we said our goodbyes and after we put ipad off we began to think of what would be our dinner plans for tonight.*

*We booked The Palm online...…..then, I had a think and decided I might not be hungry enough to eat there and really tonight, wanted something more casual...….so we cancelled it online again and went to the opposite end of the scale and decided to go to Millers Ale House on Kirkman. It was only a few minutes by the ODC and we knew the menu looked good. We had never actually been to one of them before...…..we had been put off by some people mention giant portions and they were always so loud...…..I shouldn't have listened.*

*We freshened up and went down to get a car at the front of the hotel. They had to call one as there weren't any handy at the time, but we waited maybe 5 minutes and it was there. Pretty good service. It was still raining although not just as heavy as it had been earlier......and felt pleasant, hot, but pleasant.*

*A few minutes later we pulled in front of the Ale house...….we paid the driver and headed inside. It was nice. Very much a sports bar rather than a restaurant...….we liked it immediately.*

*We had to wait a few minutes to get a booth, and the lady was incredibly friendly. This place was much larger than it looked from outside...….they had a whole back area and then the outdoor section...….busy place.*




























*We got seated and she brought water straight away and asked what we`d like to drink....we knew this one...…..they actually had the Stags Leap Chardonnay we like, and laughably around half the normal price we pay in other restaurants...…..of course everyone knows the high mark up on wines.....no point in getting annoyed about it, but we did smile at our best bargain for the evening...…..she said she`d bring it over in a second. She was so busy though.*

*Eventually she appeared and began to unscrew the cork......and half the cork ended up back in the bottle......oops!!! She was a little embarrassed and we said oh don't worry it happens...….so off she went to get another bottle and had someone else open it at our table...….it worked this time...…I guess she hadn't opened many corks. *



















*We then began to think of food...…..what did we want. I have to say the menu was delicious, and prices were amazing!!! And so much choice....this was indeed a place that had food for everyone...….For the portions that were going out we expected to pay a lot more...…...but we chose to share pan fried potstickers which sounded nice.....and they really were!!! They were so fresh and not too soft which puts me off sometimes, these were done well.*


















*
Tom opted for the half rack of ribs with regular fries and I chose the filet mignon which was fairly small, maybe a 6oz size....with sweet potato fries and added a side of Boom Boom Shrimp just because they sounded nice......I asked for my steak medium rare and checked they served medium rare as a warm red centre, she assured me it would be served like that...…..*


















*
It really was delicious!!! Must have been the complete bargain meal of the trip...……..Tom loved his ribs and the sauce was one of the nicest ones he had tried...….my steak was indeed served as I asked, and the shrimp was a little spicy......but, as always for me...….not quite spicy enough......but, very tasty.*

*We had been so surprised by this place......it was nothing like we expected at all. No loutish behavior and food was good. Definitely a place to spend a really good evening either as a couple of with a group of friends. We wanted to come back her again on another trip. We sat for a while and just chatted, there was no rush for us to leave although the place was still busy. *

*We paid the check and tried to call the ODC to come back for us, but he said it would be ages as they were busy, so the lady very kindly called us a cab and it was there in a few minutes. And we were back in Sapphire a few minutes later...….especially as he seemed to be in a rush!!!! Little like the death cab again we had experienced once or twice...…..and it was still raining, slightly. *

*Sapphire is so lovely...….at night it has a warm feeling we really liked. I loved their lobby area...…..think Tom was playing with the filters or colours or something in the next pic...…..*


















*We headed into StrongWater Bar as it wasn't too late, maybe around 10pm......we weren't ready for bed yet...…..found ourselves a table and had a read of the cocktail menu we knew so well...….I think at this point we had tasted them all *


*So, Tom opted for a rum he knew he hadn't tried yet......he was going to have a rum flight again as he had enjoyed the ones he had previously, but instead chose a Plantation Stiggins and I opted for the lovely Fountain of Youth...…..this was becoming a favourite drink this trip...…..*

*These drinks are lovely...….and sitting here we were again so relaxed and enjoying some time where we had no place to go and were in no rush to get there. Storngwater is a very relaxing place to be, and you are always made to feel so welcome. And of course food and drinks are amazing  *

















*
We ordered the same again as we had got chatting to another couple and time just disappeared......like our drinks!!! So, same again and this would be our last tonight...…..*

*We finally left around midnight, and we had enjoyed such a lovely evening...….I don't think we had a bad moment here...….*

*We got up to our room and I have to say we flagged almost immediately, no tv tonight for us and we don't remember even saying goodnight to each other.....that's when you know you are tired!!! 



*


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> I love the Christmas stores at Universal.  Always go through them no matter the season.



Yep!!! That store is a real weakness of mine...….cannot resist....even if it is the middle of summer......


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Ok, Davy is going to LOVE this Matilda reference.



Really!!! Oh I`m glad to hear it...….

I loved that book too...…..I think if I could have had a little trolley like she did, I would have...…..but we were only allowed to take 2 books out back then......I think now you can take as many out as you like.....

I know my mum in the winter goes through library books like you wouldn't believe...….and I`m sure she takes out loads at a time......


----------



## pattyw

Wow- those skies look so threatening on your way to Celebration! Funny how the weather in Orlando can change so fast!

Hears so many good things about Celebration Town Tavern!  Great meals!

I love the Ale House!  We usually go to the one on Apopka Vineland Rd.  it amazes me how many people it holds!! We have never had to wait for a table even when they are extremely crowded! Those shrimp look great ! We usually get the chicken zingers, but I'd love shrimp!

Your trips almost over- but you're going back soon!!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Really!!! Oh I`m glad to hear it...….
> 
> I loved that book too...…..I think if I could have had a little trolley like she did, I would have...…..but we were only allowed to take 2 books out back then......I think now you can take as many out as you like.....
> 
> I know my mum in the winter goes through library books like you wouldn't believe...….and I`m sure she takes out loads at a time......


Davy has read EVERY Roald Dahl book -- even the rare ones.  And, we saw Matilda on Broadway 4 years ago when we were in NYC!    I, too, used to get library books all the time -- my favorite place!!!  Mine was a pretty cool old building (it's still there!) but yours just sounds so lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Wow- those skies look so threatening on your way to Celebration! Funny how the weather in Orlando can change so fast!
> 
> Hears so many good things about Celebration Town Tavern!  Great meals!
> 
> I love the Ale House!  We usually go to the one on Apopka Vineland Rd.  it amazes me how many people it holds!! We have never had to wait for a table even when they are extremely crowded! Those shrimp look great ! We usually get the chicken zingers, but I'd love shrimp!
> 
> Your trips almost over- but you're going back soon!!



It really is a nice place to eat, and yes, gets many good reviews. 

They certainly are busy places......I did wonder if it would be too "touristy" but this one was all locals which we like, ironic I know. I like chicken zingers!

Got a few days to go......but yes, looking forward to being back soon!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Davy has read EVERY Roald Dahl book -- even the rare ones.  And, we saw Matilda on Broadway 4 years ago when we were in NYC!    I, too, used to get library books all the time -- my favorite place!!!  Mine was a pretty cool old building (it's still there!) but yours just sounds so lovely!



I haven't been in a library for years.....did work in one years ago, but then went to work for my friend in her business as their Practice Manager, but I did like it.....for the short time, very short time I was there......lol...….but the ones in bigger towns near us are all housed in modern buildings and some feel very office feeling...…..and no old fashioned wood polish smell today...….

I read one adult RD book years ago. It was rather strange. 

Matilda seems to be an amazing show to see as well.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Thanks for the info on some towns south of Orlando, I am going to get serious about looking in the next 5 years!
I love your info about Celebration! The food there looked wonderful as did your food at the Ale house, I am glad you tried it and didn’t listen to all the critics out there!

As usual your pictures documenting your trip are fabulous!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Thanks for the info on some towns south of Orlando, I am going to get serious about looking in the next 5 years!
> I love your info about Celebration! The food there looked wonderful as did your food at the Ale house, I am glad you tried it and didn’t listen to all the critics out there!
> 
> As usual your pictures documenting your trip are fabulous!



How lovely...….that`ll be a fun search as there are so many gorgeous places to choose from!!! You`ll be spoilt for choice!!! Although it`s a good dilemma to have...….

Thanks...….I`m so glad you are enjoying reading along!! And yes, I don't normally listen to the general consensus and usually make my own mind up,  but we did. Definitely glad we went though. Fun place...….


----------



## jeanelle

I am just now catching up with your report (silly work getting in the way).  I wanted to thank you for the lovely photos of Saint Augustine.  It is almost 1 year since my mom passed and she loved the trip that we took there.  She always talked about it.  Seeing the photos reminded me of her and that trip.


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> I am just now catching up with your report (silly work getting in the way).  I wanted to thank you for the lovely photos of Saint Augustine.  It is almost 1 year since my mom passed and she loved the trip that we took there.  She always talked about it.  Seeing the photos reminded me of her and that trip.



Oh jeanelle, I am so sorry you lost your mum  That must be so hard to deal with. 

I’m glad you have such lovely memories of her, including when you visited St Augustine. It really is a special place. 

It does make me happy you enjoyed seeing them though. Pictures can really evoke so many strong memories. But, I’m so glad these are happy memories for you. 

I hope you enjoy the rest of it, and hope work doesn’t interfere too much .......


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY MAY 18TH...…………*


*Cannot actually believe it`s Friday already. Although we hadn't seemed to be doing that much, it was certainly going past, but didn't feel that way at the time. *
*
We were in no rush to get going this morning at all. The sun was shining brightly and we had decided to go to Mount Dora, one of our favourite little places to visit when we are here...…..it`s very old town America...….very traditional little stores and restaurants, and a very friendly feel about the whole town.*

*We first today had to go over to RP as this would be the last time we would see a couple of friends, although we ended up seeing one again by fluke.....but we wanted to see them before we left.*

*Tom was in picture overdrive this morning as he had found a new setting on the camera...…...so I was ready far earlier than he was this morning......well, he was ready, he was just taking loads of pictures...…….and when he saw me waiting he took one of me too!!! I was tickled by his new found fascination with this new camera...……*











*This morning as we were going to Mount Dora after we visited RP, we planned to just get a pastry and coffee from the Dutch Trading Co downstairs......I was quite sure we would have a nice lunch somewhere, so didn't feel like a large breakfast today. At this point I had wished we had some Voodoo donuts to enjoy with coffee...….we had so enjoyed them.*

*So, camera put away for now we left the room as our housekeeper was coming in.....she was always so bright and early. And lovely too. We got in the elevator and were downstairs in seconds. As we went towards the Dutch Trading pace we saw a whole load of guys who were obviously managers and such, and then I spotted Larry Beiderman. He is the overall general manager for Loews in Orlando. We had been talking to our friend last year in StrongWater and mentioned we had never met Larry Beiderman, despite exchanging many emails over the years after our stays. So, when we were checking out last year he arranged for Larry to come and meet us. We were thrilled beyond belief to finally meet the man himself. And he is genuinely lovely. We had enjoyed a lovely conversation with him and it certainly made leaving a little easier as were genuinely delighted he had come down to meet us.*

*So, we saw him and went over to say Hi...….I think at first he had no clue who we were......bless him, he meets so many people we weren't surprised, but as soon as we spoke he knew who we were......it was so lovely to see him and he was pleased we were so happy at Sapphire as he knew we were usually at RP for our stays. We spoke some more about several other things and then the other guys looked like they wanted to move on, so we bid him farewell and then went to get our breakfast.*

*Dutch Trading has a few breakfast options...….some sandwiches and the shelves have cereals and stuff too. They do have a smaller selection of pastries and muffins and of course the coffee was nice too. We both got a vanilla pastry and a coffee each and we managed to get a seat to eat them. They don't have many seats, but you can go sit in the main lobby area as there are loads of chairs and some tables too. There was always someone doing this most mornings.*

*Pastries were nice. Coffee was lovely. We cleared our empty cups and bag and headed off the short walk to RP. It was a lovely way to get from one hotel to another...…..and always amazes us the sheer size of the convention and ballroom areas.*

*We go to front desk and see who we are there to see, we pop quickly up to Club Lounge to see the other. We also see one of the relatively new Club Supervisors, she is so lovely and recognizes us straight away. It was so nice to see her too.*

*We head back and walk to the car and head off for the drive to Mount Dora.  The car is so cool being undercover, unlike the open air RP parking lot where it`s like a furnace when you open the doors. We don't need satnav to get here as we know the road well, and we set off. It takes around 45 minutes to an hour to get there usually depending on traffic.*

*It feels so familiar now. We`ve been a good few times so you recognize several landmarks along the way...…..including this one...…….this old Pan Am plane was a Convair 240 and it has cost the not-for-profit museum foundation about $60,000 to buy, disassemble, transport and reassemble to be displayed by the 441 road. It will never take flight again but stands as a relic of the past when flights were very different.*

*It was found in Daytona Beach area in 2007 and bought by LeRoy Brown a former pilot and crop duster too.*

*Strangely despite being adorned by the Pan Am tail sign it never actually operated for Pan Am`s fleet. It carried passengers for American Airlines for 10 years from 1949, then for Mohawk Airlines. It does open occasionally for tours but rarely. Brown sounds like a unique man with a definite love of Aviation. It just seems a strange thing to see.*









*It is a pretty drive to Mount Dora through some very pretty countryside...…..and when we begin to head into the town I come out with my favourite saying...….I could live here  But, I really could.*

*We get parked in one of the many car parks.....and much to our general amazement they are free. Not common at all in the UK for parking to be free, especially in towns where space is usually a premium. *

*We head into the centre of the town and have a quick walk through and admire some of the stores.....we will have a proper look after we`ve had lunch...…*



















*I loved this old tree. We were taking some pictures when an elderly gentleman with a walking cane approached us and asked if we knew the story behind it being there......he was lovely, so we said no, we had no idea...….he began to tell us a tale of a woman so besotted with a man who was marrying someone else and heartbroken she had killed herself under it so he would be the first to see her body in the morning......he told the story with such meaning behind it I thought I was going to cry......then he almost straightened himself up and smiled with a wink and said, of course wouldn't it be nice if it were true.....lol......he was a character and was obviously full of fun as he had a real twinkle in his eye...….we laughed, but in my mind I had visualized the whole thing!!!! Must confess to being a tad disappointed...….he maybe saw my disappointment and explained he adored the tree as it had been there forever, he had proposed to his wife under it and it just felt special to him...….he was a nice man and we chatted some more, and he was so glad we were visiting his beloved town. He claimed he had never left it except during war time. We said our goodbyes and we left him heading in the opposite direction. *











*Of course I love this house...….it`s purple!!!! And what a view...….although I was a little disappointed to discover on a previous visit, it`s apartments and not one big home. But, it has an enviable position on the lake with gorgeous views...….not too shabby!!*



















*We were heading down to have a look at the water...….I`m very nervous in places like this as it`s a little too close to nature for me...…..but it was so pretty and unbelievably quiet!!! Under the shade was the man who ran the tour boat......he was lovely and enthused about the town and all it`s inhabitants. Yes, even the alligators.*










*There wasn't a thing about this lake that he didn't know. And I was surprised how shallow it was, 10-12 feet at it`s deepest...….I told him I had never seen an alligator for real, and he was surprised...….he took us over to the other side of the pontoon and pointed over to an area that has lots of reeds and a bit of shade...…..he said there would be a load......yes, he said a load of them over there...….he said they were cooling themselves down a little...…..at that we saw one`s tail move ever so slightly...…..jeez I jumped!!! He laughed and said they probably wouldn't bother you if you were in the water......I doubted that a lot!!!! He claimed usually humans weren't their target, unless you interrupted two males fighting or during mating season. I wouldn't be hanging around to find out. He seemed so fond of them, and had even named a few that hung around his boat most morning......yeah, they'll be looking for breakfast!!!!*











*We wandered down a little, Tom made me very nervous by walking the length of this......I had a mini panic attack at this point imagining all those alligators climbing up to get him!!!! He laughed but came back...….the guy thought it funny I had such a terror of them...….he told us it was a little creepy at night when he shone torches over the seemingly still water and you then saw hundreds of alligator eyes looking back at you!!!! And then he told us people did swim in the water...…...what!!!!! Were they crazy??? And at that we saw someone in the distance walking incredibly close to the waters edge...….I almost passed out at this point!!! *











*As I was heading alarmingly quickly away from this death pontoon he called us back and said come and look at this......rather reluctantly I did...….he explained they were some kind of snakes and they were enjoying the sun too...…..oh my!!!! I was off like a flash while Tom enthusiastically took some images of these horrible reptiles!!! They were just laying along the top of water...…..creepy!!!! He told Tom you`d get more damage done by the turtles in the water. He said they`d take a hugs chunk out of your leg easily...…..he wasn't selling lakeside life for me much at all...…..*











*By this time I was back up on solid ground...…..reptiles of any kind freak me out a little...….but Tom was having a good old chat with this guy......meanwhile I had my eye on where we would be having lunch.*

*Eventually Tom wandered back up and exclaimed he could have talked all day to this guy...….hmmm.....bit too close for comfort for me...…...but, now we were hungry and this place called Pisces Rising was somewhere that a few people had recommended we try over the years. It did look lovely, although right now I would have settled for anything!!!*










*We went in and it wasn't busy at all...….it overlooks the lake Dora and it was beautiful inside.*

*We were shown to a table and told Michael would be with us shortly...…...oh this was nice!!!*


















*Michael did indeed make an appearance, and was almost like a waiter from a very upscale restaurant, very professional and he seemed like the kind of guy you would want working for you...….Tom as he was driving ordered a lemonade and me being me, ordered a rum cocktail...….I think it was called a Tropicalia…….*




















*It was lovely!!!! Just the one though...…...Tom enjoyed his lemonade....we had been looking through the menu while we talked, and it wasn't a huge menu and as expected predominantly seafood. So many choices though. We went back and forward as to what we wanted, as we planned a proper meal out tonight, but eventually Tom chose the Cubana Mix sandwich minus the truffle straws........and I went for the Key Largo which was the fish of the day sandwich. I forget the name of the fish, but he described it as meaty and sweet......sounded good to me.*


*We sat for a while enjoying the views out of the window, it was hot today, but lovely and cool inside and our waiter checked on us a couple of times and was very personable while we waited on lunch.*

*It was lovely......and ideally not huge...….although there was a fair amount of fish inside the bun...…..I didn't eat the top part of that nor much of the bottom and I was full.*











*Tom`s Cubano had pork belly, ham, salami, pickles, mustard-pickle sauce, swiss cheese and all on lightly toasted cuban bread...…..we like to share and of course he cut me a piece off...…..but what was missing form the description was it had a garlic sauce in there. I don't eat garlic and haven't for years, so the taste was dreadful after avoiding it for so long...…..oh dear......Tom loved it though…..poor thing, because I`m allergic to garlic and onions, or should I say I`m intolerant to the fresh product, he never gets them anymore...…..so he ate this with relish!!!!!*











*This had been lovely. We were suitably full and not to full which is never good. We are sometimes guilty of eating too much at lunch ......we are easily tempted...….and then don't feel like a full meal at night, so this had been perfect. We paid the check and went outside to have a look at the outside area and view.*

*The train track you can see used to run the Orange Blossom Cannonball train. This was quite the sight to see. It was an impressive 1907 wood fired locomotive...…..used in many famous movies like True Grit, Appaloosa, 3:10 to Yuma, and O Brother, Where Art Thou? It`s a shame when these historic pieces are gone from public life. It used to run from Mount Dora to Tavares and back, another lovely little place. This finally closed down last year. *











*We head back into our favourite little town and our favourite little wine store here.....but, we didn't go in today. We had plenty of wine in our fridge, so doubt we`d be able to finish any more...…..*










*The town is just full of quaintness. Twee stores and friendly store keepers certainly made you reminisce for a time that may or may not have disappeared......my mother talks of store keepers who were all local and knew everyone and always had a smile on their face. This place personified this type of memory. *




















*I`m such a child at times, but I adore bubbles...….they always make me smile...….and to see them billowing from this little store was just cute.*











*We popped in and out of many little stores, but, then discovered our newest favourite store. Mount Dora Olive Oil Company. *

*This store is a treasure. Although I love olives, I actually don't like olive oil.....until today. *

*They have an assortment of plain and flavoured olive oil and you can sample them all if you wish...….this store was immaculately clean, and sparkling in places...….*

*I tried a sample of chipotle olive oil and the first thing that hit me was the aroma......I have never had any olive oil smell so aromatic and fresh with so much fruit punching out at you...….you pop a little in the sample cup, or you can dip some freshly cut bread in...….I chose to sip. And it was lush!!!!! Oh my goodness this was exquisite...…..I had been converted and knew we would be taking some of this home with us...……*

*We wandered around and sampled many flavoured balsamic vinegars...….this was another revelation. I had no idea there were so many flavor combinations......again, we tried many which ranged form both white and dark balsamics. I found I preferred the white ones....the dark ones were incredibly syrupy and too heavy. *

*We could have bought loads. But we had rums and some other stuff to bring back, so we had to think of luggage space for once...…..however we eventually bought a large Chipotle olive oil and the balsamics we chose were Golden Pineapple, Honey Ginger and Pomegranate Quince White Balsamic Vinegar. *

*It was a hard choice as most were delicious...….surprisingly although I love coconut, I wasn't keen on that one. But, we will definitely go back to that store again...…..*

*The man was lovely who worked there...….very friendly and incredibly helpful and gave them all some extra wrapping as we told him we would be packing them in our suitcases. Nice of him. *



















*I have to say we should have bought double of what we did...…..we have almost finished all of it. And I have told everyone who is heading that way they must go buy some...…..

We then headed off back to the car and made our way homeward. 


*


----------



## GracieKam

Loved that you were able to go to the store that sells the oils & vinegars!  I went to a store like that that is close to me and we had so much fun sampling!  Hard part was deciding what to buy


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh my I love those oil and vinegar stores! Reminds me I need to stock up with garden season coming up!

My son finally appreciated FJ for the ride it is- 3 years ago he was terrified entire time and refused to ride more than once. This trip I think we did it 3 times. And Spider-Man 5 times (boys). My husband rushed me through on the first ride of FJ so our 2nd to last ride last night I made him stop in each room so I could listen to the portraits, and Dumbledore, and Hermione and the boys. It adds so much to the story! We had EP so we skipped greenhouse, but I love wandering through the castle!  The dragon's fire wasn't working this week though- would rumble and roar but no fire! Hope that gets remedied soon!

We love the Ale houses, although we didn't make it to one this trip. Prices are nice, and we go for the start of happy hour where drink and app prices are very nice. Gets quite a bit busier during that time though.


----------



## I-4Bound

We were there this week, too, and wondered why we never saw the dragon fire!

We used to have an oil and vinegar store in our town, but it quickly shut down.  It's a pity, but I think they were overpriced.  I love olive oil and cook with it regularly.

We drove home from Orlando today - boo! The week always goes by so fast. But, we had a wonderful time, and I think I gained 5 pounds! All in all, a wonderful vacation and I hope we can squeeze in a little bonus trip before the summer is over.


----------



## schumigirl

GracieKam said:


> Loved that you were able to go to the store that sells the oils & vinegars!  I went to a store like that that is close to me and we had so much fun sampling!  Hard part was deciding what to buy



It was so lovely......and I was surprised at some of the tastes...….delicious!!! They are quite fun...….

Yes, because we had limited space in luggage due to DH liquor purchases  and they needed bubble wrapped so took up more space......we had to seriously limit what we bought from there...….

Will have to go back in July for a restock...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh my I love those oil and vinegar stores! Reminds me I need to stock up with garden season coming up!
> 
> My son finally appreciated FJ for the ride it is- 3 years ago he was terrified entire time and refused to ride more than once. This trip I think we did it 3 times. And Spider-Man 5 times (boys). My husband rushed me through on the first ride of FJ so our 2nd to last ride last night I made him stop in each room so I could listen to the portraits, and Dumbledore, and Hermione and the boys. It adds so much to the story! We had EP so we skipped greenhouse, but I love wandering through the castle!  The dragon's fire wasn't working this week though- would rumble and roar but no fire! Hope that gets remedied soon!
> 
> We love the Ale houses, although we didn't make it to one this trip. Prices are nice, and we go for the start of happy hour where drink and app prices are very nice. Gets quite a bit busier during that time though.



We don't really have a place like that close to us, if we head into London there are loads. Even our local deli doesn't stock anything like that selection!!! 

I`m so glad he enjoyed FJ!! Yes, we love stopping too and taking everything in......it really does add to the ride and yes, with EP it makes it so much easier as you can re ride at your leisure......it really is something we wouldn't be without! 

Shame the dragon wasn't working properly this time, I`m sure that`ll get sorted...…..made me think though, I don't remember seeing it go while we were there in May...….maybe we just missed it. 

We`ll definitely go back to that Ale House.....yes, I can see it would be much busier at certain times...….but, we really enjoyed it!!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We were there this week, too, and wondered why we never saw the dragon fire!
> 
> We used to have an oil and vinegar store in our town, but it quickly shut down.  It's a pity, but I think they were overpriced.  I love olive oil and cook with it regularly.
> 
> We drove home from Orlando today - boo! The week always goes by so fast. But, we had a wonderful time, and I think I gained 5 pounds! All in all, a wonderful vacation and I hope we can squeeze in a little bonus trip before the summer is over.



You`re home!!!! Would love to hear about your trip......I`m sure it was wonderful and you all had a blast there...….and 5lbs is nothing!!! You`ll get rid of that before you know it......and hope you can get back again before summers end......when are you planning on going?? It`s a very addictive place Orlando.....well, florida really...….

I always used to say I don't like olive oil very much......but tasting this was beautiful, so I can safely say I`m a fan now. Yes, some can be very expensive and it`s a shame when little select stores like that can`t stay open for long...….


----------



## angryduck71

I love me some olive oil and balsamic vinaigrette!  Now I know I have to go there too!


----------



## disneyAndi14

I still can’t believe how beautiful the suite was you all had at Sapphire love it!

Mount Dora looks like a perfect seaside town in Florida, what I am looking for. I love how the shops are in walkway and the tree is gorgeous.

I’m with you, no snakes, no alligators Thank you very much!!

Lunch looks really nice, I love fresh fish!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I love me some olive oil and balsamic vinaigrette!  Now I know I have to go there too!



It`s worth the visit Alice, you would be spoilt for choice too!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I still can’t believe how beautiful the suite was you all had at Sapphire love it!
> 
> Mount Dora looks like a perfect seaside town in Florida, what I am looking for. I love how the shops are in walkway and the tree is gorgeous.
> 
> I’m with you, no snakes, no alligators Thank you very much!!
> 
> Lunch looks really nice, I love fresh fish!



We did love that suite!!! It was a real treat...….

Mount Dora is one of those little places you really could retire too and feel at home completely...….lots of beautiful restaurants and gorgeous scenery.....yes, if they just got rid of the gators it would be perfect...….

Fresh fish is hard to beat...….


----------



## pattyw

Nice pictures of Mt Dora!! Love the purple house!! We went to Mt Dora two years ago and walked by the water- on the long boardwalk.  It was a little creepy!  There weren't many people there and as we walked we were a little nervous we would see snakes or an alligator.  But thankfully nothing!! It is very beautiful there!


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY CONT...……….*

*Not too many pictures for this post and a fairly short one.*


*We had a quiet journey back home and the sun was still shining, which was lovely. We find driving in America so ridiculously easy and so much fun. We all drive automatics at home and have done for years so that's not a novelty, but the wider open roads are definitely better than some of the smaller roads we have here...…..and we don't miss the roundabouts.*

*We again couldn't get in to the car park with our room key, but there was still a person on assist......she sorted the gate and we got in and parked, again close to the exit. We thought with it being Friday it would be busier, but we seemed to have been lucky.*

*We did admire the outside area as we drove in and I had wanted to get some pictures of the water features...….I have an acquaintance who has a 7 year old with a sight autism and he loves seeing pictures of any kind of water features...…..especially if there are rocks or stones along side it...….and of course Loews have done a good job with everything about this hotel and landscaping was no different.*





























*This of course was Aventura in May, and it`s come along some since then. We are looking forward to the rooftop bar with this hotel though, should be a busy place!! *









*
I love how they have designed Sapphire Falls and the look is perfect.*











*We walked through the beautiful lobby and headed up to our room. It`s so homely walking in and it makes us feel like we never want to go to our real home.....well, apart from Kyle of course, we could never leave our area while he`s still there. But, aside from that we were incredibly comfortable here. 

We dropped our purchases in their respective new homes, either in the fridge or waiting to be bubble wrapped and placed in suitcases...….but that was still a few days away yet...…….I noticed our phone flash so checked and we had a few messages. One was from a man called Taylor. He used to work at RP and we had known him a few years over there...…..he had reached out to us and said to drop by front desk and ask for him, he had been off a few days now so left the message he was back in work next few days and wanted to say hi to us. We would definitely do that. He was Housekeeping Manager over here and a really nice guy all around.*

*We also had tentative plans to meet another Dis poster Jocelyn6 who was arriving today...….it hadn`t been a definite arrangement and would sort it when they arrived, but we had hoped to catch up in SW bar later......but I got a message form her saying they had just arrived a little later and could we do it another time......of course we could. It`s always a bit of trial after a journey to get yourself together so I understood...…..*

*We take our time and have a Snapple and put the tv on while I go shower and get changed...…..Housekeeper has left us a little set of wash cloths made into a fancy design and was sporting a few of our items that had just been sat......it was cute and I never took a picture!!! But, as always time passes quickly and we were ready to go down to front desk.*

*We went to one of the front desk staff and asked for Taylor and this guy was new and didn't know him...…..I told him who he was and he called someone to get him...….he spoke to Taylor after a few seconds and he said he`d be right up.*

*And he was!! He waked towards us with a massive smile on his face, and this was our outstanding memory of Taylor when he was at RP, he was always smiling...….like so many here customer service is so important to them. And it shows...…...we both had a great big hug from him and although we hadn't seen him since last year, it was like old friend time again...…..and we love we can say that about so many members of the team, we have known them for so long it really does feel like being welcomed back like family......and so many places aren't as personal any more with the amount of staff changes. But here, many had stayed or changed to Sapphire and it was lovely.*

*We were very aware of the time and he was nearly finished his shift, but of course he was happy to chat...….they had just had a new baby and he showed us pictures...….you know how some babies are pretty..........this baby was the cutest baby I have seen in years!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Made me almost broody...….almost!!!! And you could see how proud he was of this little bundle of joy...…..we chatted some more and then he saw Fernando who is the manager of SW...….although we had met him briefly two years ago, Taylor took us over to introduce us properly. We did blush when he described us a two very special and long term guests indeed...….awww...….he did remember meeting us and of course had seen us in recently......a lot...…..lol...….but it was nice to chat to him again.*

*We left SW and spoke some more, he reminded me so much of one of my nephews......same look and style and even a few of the same mannerisms...…..then we said we should let him go and get on......always feel bad as we have all day to stand and chat...…...but we had another hug, he told us to say hello again when we`re back in July...…...of course we absolutely would.*

*We went out to our car and only then did we decide to go to Longhorn on Vineland Ave in LBV. Most folks who read my reports know we never ever plan much...…..if anything. We have a few core places we like to visit and alternate on visits...….but we never say we`ll go to a specific place on a certain night......that's far too much planning for us. But, we thought it would be nice as we missed it last time.*

*Doesn't take long to get to LBV although it is incredibly busy around Universal as there is another Grad bash on...….glad we`re going the other way...….but 15 minutes and we`re there...…….this is the Longhorn we like. We have tried others, including the most awful one on I Drive…….will never go back there. But, this one has good quality and friendly service...…..can`t ask for more than that.*











*There can be a wait at times here, usually for larger parties, but three parties of two were seated immediately as we walked in and we thought oh there goes all the tables for two...….but, we were seated next...…..you can call ahead and put your name down but we never bother doing this. There`s a waiting area and a bar you can sit at if the wait is going to be longer than normal...……*

*Our waitress bring us water and asks what we`d like to drink......Tom goes for his usual strawberry lemonade and I go for their equally delicious blackberry lemonade...…...no problem, and she`ll bring some bread when she comes back.*





























*Although I don't eat brown or wholemeal type breads, I cannot resist a little of this...….honey wheat and it is lovely......they will bring you as much bread as you like, you only have to ask, but for us, one piece is more than enough in fact we never finish the bit they give us. But, it is nice...……*

*We are still perusing the menu when she comes back...…..but we kinda know what we are having...…...we omit appetizers and go straight for the steaks...….Tom chooses his usual porterhouse then changes his mind in seconds and opts for the 6oz sirloin and half rack of ribs, he doesn't usually change his mind but tonight he did...…...I went for the 8oz bacon and bourbon filet and we both went for mashed potatoes tonight.....*

*Tom went for the Caesar salad and I had a green one with honey mustard...…....I remembered to ask for no onions, but always forget to say no croutons......I hate them!!! Not quite sure why, but I won`t have them on my plate......so I pick them off...….*





















*Salads were nice and we were just chatting when our waitress asked if we minded waiting an extra 5 minutes or so as the kitchen was incredibly busy tonight, we said of course not, we were in no rush.....she thanked us for our patience, but we hadn't noticed any wait at all...….we were just enjoying sitting here and enjoying our trip so much...….nothing to complain about here...…..this was where we did here a man complain they had waited too long and what compensation were they getting!!!!! And he was quite loud...…..his waitress apologized and said they`d be right out, and at that they did appear but he still wasn't happy. We really thought he was going to create a massive scene.....his table was just to the side of our booth.....but the manager appeared and spoke to him very quietly and he began to eat his steak. I have no clue what she said to him, but we were glad a nasty scene was averted.*

*And at that ours appeared...……*



















*I have to say Tom`s steak looked a little frazzled and not very appetizing...…..but it was cooked well and he enjoyed it. He loved the ribs though and they did indeed fall off the bone...…..my steak was beautifully cooked, but the sauce I have to say wasn't for me......although I love bourbon sauces, this one wasn't the nicest I have tasted and Tom commented my home made one was much nicer...…..so I guess they didn't use good quality bourbon to cook with. It was quite harsh. Mash was lovely.*


*This is where I believe the quality to be so different to better steakhouses, of course these were half the price of places like The Palm and Ocean Prime, Tom did remind me really I shouldn't compare a cheap and cheerful but very good place like Longhorn to other upscale restaurants. And that's true, you will get a very decent steak here for a good price. We had enjoyed our meal here tonight, and as we paid the check she brought us lemonades to go......nice touch.*

*We drove back down Palm Parkway and onto Turkey Lake Road. There used to be a fourway at the junction there, but they have now added traffic lights, they hadn't started working yet though in May. I assume as they are building more hotels in that land that used to just be vacant they are thinking forward. We never minded fourways, but so many don't seem to understand how they work.*

*We got back to the hotel and parked on the second floor tonight...….it was getting busier.*

*I loved this light of the day...…...just before it got dark, when the lights were starting to come on and everything appeared very twinkly...…..*











*This was obviously in May, and Aventura has come on some since we were there...…..I do like the sound of the rooftop bar. And hope to check it out in September...…..*




























*We headed inside and the lobby was fairly busy tonight. Many seemed to be checking in and we wondered how busy StrongWater would be with it being Friday...…..*










*StrongWater wasn't too bad at all...…...we got a very comfortable seat on the long sofa`s and sat back to  be entertained. I believe it was the resident guitarist tonight. *

*We had a quick glance at the menu and Tom was fancying a rum flight again tonight...….so while I ordered a Fountain of Youth the rum Captain came over to chat to Tom and immediately said he`d seen him before...…..now I`m usually good with names, but I`ve blanked on his.....it could be Jason???? Anyway, between them Tom ended up getting The Mainland Flight this time...….we were very much enjoying sitting listening to the music and although it was busy tonight, it wasn't very noisy...…...it was just nice.*



















*You do get a small glass of crushed ice and a spoon where you can add some ice to your rums if desired...….our previous rum capt had told us really, the rums shouldn't need anything added......and Tom agreed. They were better without ice. He enjoyed them all although the St Augustine one was a little rougher than expected. The Papas Pilar Dark was one we ended up buying a large bottle to bring home with us......it was one of the few I enjoyed drinking straight......very mellow. Tom drinks rums straight up, I prefer some of the stronger ones within a fruity cocktail. But this one was beautiful. *

*After a little while, we ordered another...….we were in no rush to leave tonight. We had considered as it wasn't raining heading into Citywalk and maybe Margaritaville for cocktails...….but if we were being honest, we were quite happy to sit here tonight...……*

*I opted this time for another favourite of mine.....Rum Revival and again, after a discussion with "Jason" he chose The New Horizon Flight...…..and we got our usual bowl of snacks...…….we also asked Maggie for a Tres Leches cake...…….we had never tried it before and loved the sound of it...….I`m sure we would like it, but did only order one as we were still fairly full after dinner...……*



















*I think the last one was Tom`s second favourite Rum tasting of this trip...….we had sat at the bar last year and he enjoyed the choices of Rum Capt off menu......they do listen to what you like and can suggest many you would like...…..he hadn't found a bad one yet!!!!*

*My Rum Revival was lush!!! Very tasty and that slight basil taste worked beautifully...…..if I was asked my favourite cocktail out of them all in here, I`d struggle big time!!!*









*Oh my goodness!!!! The cake...……*

*The liquid was pure condensed milk and deliciously sweet...……...and the sponge the lightest I`ve tasted that wasn't home made.....we almost ordered another. And another two to go ...…...these were the best sellers of their desserts according to the manager who was delighted we had enjoyed another evening in his bar...…..I have to say the other desserts didn't appeal to us at all, but this one was gorgeous!!!*


*I think we were now full. He did ask if we wanted another drink, but for tonight we were done...…..I think it was around 11pm or just after, so for us it was bedtime...…..*

*We did go outside for a look just before going up and as always the look of the hotel at night is just lovely...…….incredibly pretty. *










*But, once we paid the check, we began yawning almost simultaneously......yep, time for bed. *

*We planned some park time tomorrow if the weather behaved.


*


----------



## I-4Bound

We really enjoy our local Longhorns and have started eating there pretty frequently. I think their steaks are tastier than Outback. In fact, we got takeout from there last night for Father's Day! I agree with you about the mashed potatoes. They are wonderful. On this most recent trip, we drove around the Universal Property a bit more than usual, and I was amazed at how close Cabana Bay, Aventura, and Sapphire Falls are to the interstate. It feels like they back right up to the road! I assume if you're staying there it doesn't feel that way.


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> now I`m usually good with names, but I`ve blanked on his.....it could be Jason????



So, was he tall?  Davy is quite convinced you must be tall if you're named Jason.  My boyfriend Jason is 6'2" and my co-worker Jason is like 6'4", so Davy is convinced.


----------



## jocelyn6

Oh how I wish that we would have been able to meet up....but there are more trips to be had and I know that we will connect sometime soon!!! I love the day trip reports to St. Augustine and to Mount Dora! We are thinking about putting one of these places on our next trip itinerary. We took our son to his very first movie at a movie theater in Celebration  - to see Up! Lots of tears after that one. Loving your report.


----------



## ckmiles

That SF resort is gorgeous- it really needs to have EP  then it would be perfect!!


----------



## tammy

You guys go to the most fun places.  The SF Resort looks sooo nice.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We really enjoy our local Longhorns and have started eating there pretty frequently. I think their steaks are tastier than Outback. In fact, we got takeout from there last night for Father's Day! I agree with you about the mashed potatoes. They are wonderful. On this most recent trip, we drove around the Universal Property a bit more than usual, and I was amazed at how close Cabana Bay, Aventura, and Sapphire Falls are to the interstate. It feels like they back right up to the road! I assume if you're staying there it doesn't feel that way.



Longhorn is so much better than Outback!! We went twice to try Outback and it doesn't compare at all. But, we do like Longhorn......and yes, mash......mmmm.

The room we were shown in Cabana felt very close to the road, it backed on to Turkey Lake Road and you could hear the traffic from them, I just don't like that hotel at all. Feels very cold and not pretty. But Sapphire, although we haven't gone in to the rooms backing on to Hollywood Way the resort doesn't feel close that way. 

You don't notice the road at all at Sapphire from where we were.....it`s a bit like Hogsmeade...so close to the main road but you never hear anything from it at all......


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> So, was he tall?  Davy is quite convinced you must be tall if you're named Jason.  My boyfriend Jason is 6'2" and my co-worker Jason is like 6'4", so Davy is convinced.



lol...….how funny Davy thinks that way............funnily enough one of the waiters was called Jason......we got talking to him as he came from quite close to where my family live in Long Island, I recognized the name place on his badge, said I wa sone of the few non Americans who pronounced it correctly............but no he wasn't the Rum Captain...…..but from now on he shall be known as Jason!!


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Oh how I wish that we would have been able to meet up....but there are more trips to be had and I know that we will connect sometime soon!!! I love the day trip reports to St. Augustine and to Mount Dora! We are thinking about putting one of these places on our next trip itinerary. We took our son to his very first movie at a movie theater in Celebration  - to see Up! Lots of tears after that one. Loving your report.



I know!!! It was a shame, but these things happen. 

Glad you liked the town visits, they really were two of our favourite places around....you would enjoy them whichever one you visit. 

Ssh…...I`ve never seen Up   But, glad you`re enjoying reading along...…..


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> That SF resort is gorgeous- it really needs to have EP  then it would be perfect!!



It really is stunning. I sound like a broken record but we really did love it more than we expected...…..


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> You guys go to the most fun places.  The SF Resort looks sooo nice.



We do like our road trips, however short or long...….yes, it is beautiful...…..

I`m glad you`re enjoying it...…..


----------



## pattyw

Those drinks look great! The cake looks yummy!! I don't get tired of looking at those lovely pictures of SF!


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY MAY 19TH*


*We slept like babies last night, out for the count the whole night and I don't think either of us woke up once...……..*

*Weather was lovely again today, but wasn't forecast to be great later in the day......we again went through what would we do later as we got ready this morning, we thought about driving somewhere different as we had been told of a few places downtown we may want to try...….then we thought of heading over to PBH for Sal`s pizza...….but, unlike previous visits where we felt we had to cram as much in as possible in to our last few days as it would be a year till we`d be back, we never felt the desire or the need to cram as much as possible in as we would be back soon. So we decided...……………...we`d decide later...…….*

*For this morning we went down to Dutch Trading Co again...…..we really just fancied another pastry and coffee for breakfast...…..we each got the same one and as it was busy we sat out in the lobby area at a table...….*









*We were fairly early this morning, not like EE early as we never do that...….but early enough we took our time and enjoyed the lazy feel of today...….although it looked fairly dull outside we heard a woman say how hot it was...…..good!!! Although my face usually ends up looking like a beetroot in the heat.....but, even with that, we love the heat...……*

*We have never walked from Sapphire, and have no plans to. The boat is ideal and is a pleasant little way to get to Citywalk. This morning the boat is busy, and as one pulls away full another appears behind it...…..one guy had  brushed past us with no apology to make the first one, and then he was extremely irate to not be allowed on...…..one other guest saw he was mad and told him to calm down...…..oops!!! At that point we heard security say to someone they couldn't take something in to the park...….he was adamant he was taking it and they adamantly told him he wasn't. We didn't see what it was but heard them say it could be used as a weapon. So, he could take it back to his room, or leave it with them...….I guess he left it with them as he joined the line as we were getting on the boat...…..*

*It was warm despite the dull start......I was convinced the sun would shine today...…..*

*We loved seeing RP as we passed...….this was definitely our home hotel and had been for almost 10 years, although Sapphire was certainly not far behind now.*












*We got off the boat and rather oddly the guy who had brushed by us, stropped off the boat without his family, telling them he`d find them later...….not a great way to start the day!!!! For us, we were heading off to Studios this morning. *

*It was very busy looking today, busier than we had seen it for a while...…...there was even a little line to get through the gates this morning, but as always staff get you through as quickly and efficiently as they possibly can. And today was no different...……*

*We love this park. It does have something for everyone...…..and one of the best rides around is The Mummy. It`s not the highest nor the most thrilling, but it is one of the best rides around......the theme is tremendous and extremely well done. The full line is worth seeing but not if it`s massively long and you have EP. The we will always do EP line. But, every now and again it`s nice to see the whole thing.*

*For today we do our usual walk through the store and buy a few last minute purchases, most of them were just little gifts and we have them sent back to the room rather than carry them around today. This is a wonderful perk of staying onsite. Of course if you`re not an onsite guest you can have purchases sent to the front of the park and pick them up as you leave for the day...….so no need to carry them around either.*

*We see the regular line for Despicable Me is 45 minutes. We use the EP line and it`s less than 5 minutes for us to get on, but when we were heading out the park, we did think of going on it again, but the EP line was fairly long so we didn't bother. But, we really enjoyed this again today...….it`s not too rough and I never get motion issues on it...…..it`s a fun and cute little ride, but if you have someone who gets motion issues, you can use the static bench seats at the front. *

*We come off of this and don't have any pictures with the Minions today...…..so cute!!! And I resist picking up some more minion merchandise......I really don't have much more room in our cases this trip...….so I manage to abstain from buying anything. *

*Now, on to RRR. This is a mixed bag at times. We love the climb and the first 3/4 of the coaster, but I fond the last quarter a little bumpy even when we`re on the front......it is smoother on the front and Tom and Kyle don't find the last quarter extra bumpy, but I do. I find it can at times leave me a little fuzzy......but, we do still ask for the front and have always been allowed to do so, even if it means waiting an extra few minutes. *

*The regular line was 50 minutes so with EP we were on in 5 minutes. We again ask for the front and he asked if we wanted the front car or front row....we said front row......and we got on the next car. I still get incredibly nervous going on this ride.....but, good nervous. More excitement than anything......it still feels slightly terrifying to lay flat as you climb and try not to imagine sliding out the back!! Of course the harness is incredibly safe and you are securely locked in, but part of the fun of this ride is that faint terror of ……..what if!!!!! *

*We pull our harnesses over and begin to choose our music......I`m incredibly dull and always, always choose I will Survive by Gloria Gaynor...….Tom chose KC and the Sunshine Band...….I believe that`s another one he chooses regularly. It takes seconds to pick and then we are climbing...…...those 13 seconds to the top are the most scary and thrilling at the same time...……..and no bright sunshine means I can fully open my eyes...….although sometimes if I haven't been on it for a while I`m not brave enough to open them the first time...….but today I do.....and I love the view you get, albeit short...…...and then you`re falling......it`s a very controlled drop though.....not the stomach churning dropping feeling you can get from some coasters...….but smooth!!! *

*The whole ride is good today, and over far too quickly...…..we get off and the lady behind us is in tears and shouting at her husband she knew she`d hate it...…...she really was crying hard now. Oh dear. We did go look at our pictures and I swear she`s trying to get to him on the ride...….lol...….ride pictures we occasionally buy, but they aren't the best images between one thing and another...…..especially at high speed...…..*

*We often have the discussion with people who say it goes upside down. Of course it doesn't go anywhere near upside down...…..no over the shoulder harnesses are one clue, but if you watch you can see the car goes over the top of the loop. *











*Another ride we give a side swerve to is Jimmy Fallon. Don't like the guy and didn't like the ride...….I guess he is an acquired taste really...….we don't get him at all...….and the ride although a disappointment to us, has an amazing entrance......the building is beautiful and well worth seeing...…we may go back in to see it again, but will give the ride a miss. Panda is cool though...…..*

*The beautiful central area is rarely without someone in it. It is a smoking area, so we usually avoid it...…..but today there was no one around this area so we managed to get a little wander inside. It is pretty and like many places in Universal, there are seats to enjoy a little break at times...…..*










*Tom often thinks he`d like one of these New York style townhouses with the sets of stairs leading up to the front door......then I remind him he would have people either side of him and he soon loses the desire to have neighbours so close! But, they are a style we do love to see and last time we were in NYC, we enjoyed a walk into areas of Manhattan that have that type of design...…..*










*Again, looking back to the central green area and again, benches to sit on which is appreciated at times. *










*Looking down to where one of our favourite rides sits...…..Yep, Mummy is a classic......I do remember the first time I went on it many years ago.....of course you can`t see the track before you go on and I was a little nervous......Tom and Kyle went on first and proclaimed it one I would definitely enjoy...….and they were right...….once you`ve done any ride once you can really enjoy it fully in the future, or of course avoid if you didn't like it......but Mummy is a good one. *

*They were still doing some work on the front and the TM were moved slightly to the right of where they usually stand. But it doesn't affect entrance to the ride in any way. *











*Finnegans for us, is good for a cocktail, and many enjoy the food there...… and of course it is mobbed during HHN!!! *










*I think I mentioned in my last report, this guy has worked as a stilt guy at The Mummy for years...…..we have pictures of him from every trip since our first and he hasn't changed a bit!!!! Weirdly he looks exactly the same...…….a few of the other guys change regularly, but he is definitely a regular feature...…..*











*So many window façade`s have unique and some scene appropriate designs...….I don't think they have changed in the time we have visited, but I don't think I have ever pictured them all. *











*Doesn't look too busy here. And again, we were too early for the very fun Blues Brothers Show...….don't miss it if you can help it....it`s nothing too fancy, but so much fun and very much a crowd participation show...….most people dance and sing along with them and the lady who sings with them has a belter of a voice. *




















*Trying to get Tom to part with his new toy was proving difficult...….but on occasion he would be parted with it and let me have a go......Have to admit, I found it a little heavy and was concerned I was going to drop it or damage it in some way...….I was still convinced it was a ridiculous price to pay for a point and shoot, but again......boys and toys!!! He was happy with it...….*










*When we used to Stay and Scream for HHN, this street is one of the holding areas for horror night guests. You are checked for the correct ticket, it`s scanned and you are left here to wait for early release...….it`s worth it if you want a head start on the main crowds......but, there are only one or two benches and then you have the steps or the sidewalk...…..and many a night we have had numb bums sitting on them waiting, as it can be quite a while......but usually you are just glad to have somewhere to sit. We all huddled against the door of the steps one year as the rain came pounding down as we waited......we were glad to have chosen those steps instead of choosing the bench opposite where it`s occupants had to move as the roof above them deluged water down on them...…*


*I loved the eyes you can see in the window of the optician store...….*










*Below you can see where the work is being down for the new cinematic light and fountain show. This will be premiered later on and does look like it will be beautiful. We did like the last show as it had a lot of nostalgia in it for those that know and love both older and more modern Universal Studios movies...….however this new one will take lights and water to a higher level than the previous show. We can`t wait to see this one. They are expecting it to be a great deal more popular than the last one, which is why a smaller section of the Central Park area behind the diggers has been utilized to enable a larger viewing area to be able to enjoy the new show. *




















*We also missed seeing Beat Builders this visit...…..we heard them as we went a little further around though, they are very cool and worth watching as again, the show does have a little audience participation...…..but, they are cool, everybody loves to stop and watch them. *











*Fast and furious was a miss for us today. We had tried it 3 times on our previous visit and had decided it was a dud for us. Although we are huge car fans, this was still a miss. But, it was busy as folks of course were looking forward to trying out Universal`s newest addition to the parks. *











*We very slowly meander around and we don't go in to Potter yet...…..but we do of course stop for some picture ops...….I LOVE this purple Knight Bus...….and wouldn't it be cool if you could actually sleep in a room done out like the Knight Bus!!! Although Tom reminded me it may just be a little basic for me...….lol.....well, probably, but they could jazz it up a little...…..hmmm. Maybe not then...……*




















*I think if he hadn't gone into being an Engineer, he`d have made a great London Bus Conductor...…...not sure he`d agree...….*











*We love this whole area...….even without going in to Diagon Alley it has been themed to within an inch of it`s life!!! And everything is more detailed than we ever expected it to be...…even out here, you can see and hear people still seeing it for the first time and are quite engulfed in everything this amazing place has to offer...….*





























*Kreacher today was fairly temperamental. A couple of times he appeared but didn't quite fully appear...….it was like every second time he worked correctly...….and of course he is a crowd drawer...…..folks will stand till he appears and absolutely love to see his craggy and sinisterly evil face. *











*The view over the lagoon is pretty. And had changed over the years...…..and now we were delighted to see the sun was indeed coming out......as I mentioned it to Tom it was going to be bright sunshine soon, this little ray of sunshine passed us with a miserable face and quipped to us don't get too happy as it was to rain heavy later!!!! Gee thanks for brightening up our day!!!! lol...…...some people really do have a half empty glass...……certainly wouldn't affect our day!!! *




















*We had decided at this point we were going to head out to O charley`s later for lunch after we had been to Diagon Alley and IOA...…..and we wanted a snack for now...…..so we headed round to the Simpsons area...….I knew what I wanted to have...……*


*I`m not a fan of the Simpsons at all, and hate the ride as it makes me so bad. Will never ride it again. Tom and Kyle enjoy it and Tom goes on it now only when Kyle is with us...…..so we pass this by and also MiB today...…...again, not a ride I`m overly fond of and Tom prefers to have his shooting buddy with him for that one. *



















*The food court in Simpsons area is a real mix of food choices...…..we have enjoyed several things from there, and a few have been mediocre.....but the meat pizza, turkey wrap and shrimp are items we had enjoyed on previous visits. It is worth a visit and see what you think. And Tom enjoyed a hot dog if I remember correctly...…..*











*The Bumblebee Man`s Tacos van gets very mixed reviews...……..it didn't appeal to us at all, some of the food we saw come out looked a little greasy for us, but the aroma was hard to beat when you passed it and many seemed to enjoy it. *










*Again you could really see where they were putting together the components for their newest addition, guys in little boats were patrolling up and down with alacrity on occasions...…..they certainly have a mission to get on with. *










*We, or should I say, I wanted to share the doughnut Sundae...…..not my favourite doughnut, but with the ice cream and cream I was sure we`d like it...….although it was still early, the lovely thing about being on vacation was having ice cream is definitely acceptable at any time of day......sadly they had no caramel sauce for a topping...…..*



















*We didn't leave much!!!! And it didn't feel like we had eaten a huge dessert.....the seats down by the lagoon are ideal, never really get too busy and having umbrellas they have good shade...…...and as the sun was now shining it was nice. Despite the Princess of Darkness earlier prediction of heavy rain later, we would enjoy this before heading back around to Diagon Alley and transporting ourselves to Hogsmeade by the magical Hogwarts Express. *


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Those drinks look great! The cake looks yummy!! I don't get tired of looking at those lovely pictures of SF!



It really was a lovely cake, light and not too heavy despite the heavy condensed milk flavor...….and yes, the drinks are always gorgeous there......I do believe there is only one cocktail now I haven't tried on their menu...….


----------



## schumigirl

Last post for a few days...…..

Heading to Scotland for a nice hotel break with Tom and visit some family members...…..will be back Tuesday next week...….


----------



## I-4Bound

Have a wonderful trip! I have to tell you that we rode Fast and Furious last week, and the whole family agreed it was one of the worst rides we have ever ridden! I don't know what they were thinking. Also, wanted to let you know that we tried out Wonderland cookie dough and loved it! We got the basic chocolate chip cookie dough, so maybe it's better than that strawberry cheesecake kind you tried.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Have a wonderful trip! I have to tell you that we rode Fast and Furious last week, and the whole family agreed it was one of the worst rides we have ever ridden! I don't know what they were thinking. Also, wanted to let you know that we tried out Wonderland cookie dough and loved it! We got the basic chocolate chip cookie dough, so maybe it's better than that strawberry cheesecake kind you tried.



Thanks so much!!! We are looking forward to it so much, haven't seen some family members for quite a while...….

It`s a shame about F&F isn't it......they could have done so much more...….but, yes, so disappointed in it. Apart from one little guy who declared it awesome on the day we rode......haven't found anyone singing it`s praises!

I`m so glad you enjoyed the cookie dough!!!! I think it was also a texture thing I didn't like, I guess it`s not for me. But, I`m glad you liked it......Celebration is so beautiful though...….we love visiting there...…


----------



## pattyw

Have a great trip! Always nice to visit with family!!


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Now, on to RRR


Still haven't made it on this ride! Always seems to be down for some reason or other.
I prefer my bourbon sauce too-it is based on TGIFriday's JD sauce, but I have tinkered a bit and now like mine better-was actually at TGIFriday's last night with FiL who was in town (took us to dinner) and had the JD steak. Steak great, sauce-mine is better lol!

Hope you had a great trip to see family!


----------



## disneyAndi14

I love watching Kreacher peek out of the window and the knight bus is so awesome. Thanks for the great pictures of the inside it has been awhile since we peeked in there!

Your donut sundae looks yummy. We tried the Homer donut a couple trips back and I was surprised how moist and good it was. Not as good as my Vodoo doll donut though.


----------



## Monykalyn

disneyAndi14 said:


> Your donut sundae looks yummy. We tried the Homer donut a couple trips back and I was surprised how moist and good it was. Not as good as my Vodoo doll donut though.


Agreed!
Hope the family trip was fun!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Have a great trip! Always nice to visit with family!!



Thanks........having a blast!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Still haven't made it on this ride! Always seems to be down for some reason or other.
> I prefer my bourbon sauce too-it is based on TGIFriday's JD sauce, but I have tinkered a bit and now like mine better-was actually at TGIFriday's last night with FiL who was in town (took us to dinner) and had the JD steak. Steak great, sauce-mine is better lol!
> 
> Hope you had a great trip to see family!



It is such a good ride! We make sure we ride every trip........

Yep, haven’t found one I like as much as my home made sauce.........I agree, home made is so much better! 

Thank you, loving our mini vacation to Scotland...........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I love watching Kreacher peek out of the window and the knight bus is so awesome. Thanks for the great pictures of the inside it has been awhile since we peeked in there!
> 
> Your donut sundae looks yummy. We tried the Homer donut a couple trips back and I was surprised how moist and good it was. Not as good as my Vodoo doll donut though.



It is such a cool place, and thank you..........I’m glad you enjoyed the pictures.........

Yep, not much beats the voodoo!!


----------



## macraven

_You should tell the story how you and Tom were the first guests to try voodoo donuts.
_
_and include they were free...._


----------



## petals

Joining the party a little late. Lovin all your pictures, what website are you using to share the pictures from? I was trying to post pictures earlier and wouldn't work for me from photobucket  

Interesting to see another part of Florida away from theme parks. The doughnut sundae looks fab!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You should tell the story how you and Tom were the first guests to try voodoo donuts.
> _
> _and include they were free...._



Lol........I loved meeting those guys that day!!!


----------



## schumigirl

petals said:


> Joining the party a little late. Lovin all your pictures, what website are you using to share the pictures from? I was trying to post pictures earlier and wouldn't work for me from photobucket
> 
> Interesting to see another part of Florida away from theme parks. The doughnut sundae looks fab!



 petals..........glad to have you along.......... 

I still have a few days to complete on this one........but, we went away for a few days on a trip to Scotland........

Photobucket changed their terms a while back. It used to be free to host your pictures for upload to websites like this, out of the blue they wanted $400 for this privilege. So, many of us here started using other sites. 

But, meantime many of the pictures posted on this site and others were showing up as blank. 

If you didn’t have them stored on your hard drive or computer (as we did) you lost them altogether. So, if you haven’t paid $400 you won’t be able to share pictures from PB anymore. 

I changed and now use Smugmug. It’s a much better site than photobucket and so easy to navigate and use. It costs around $57 a year but well worth it. 

I’m glad you have enjoyed the trip report so far........and yes the sundae was really nice! Even as a mid morning snack.........

Hope you enjoy the rest of it when I catch up........


----------



## Mikkimús

Hi 
I´ve finally caught up.
Sapphire Falls looks  amazing and I so want to stay there when I will go sometimes in distant future.


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús said:


> Hi
> I´ve finally caught up.
> Sapphire Falls looks  amazing and I so want to stay there when I will go sometimes in distant future.



Glad you’re all caught up! 

Sapphire Falls is beautiful.........it’s a very welcoming hotel and I’m sure you’d love it........especially with your little guy.......pool is nice. I’m sure you’ll be back before you know it.........


----------



## macraven

_You have two weeks to finish up this trip report.......

As I know you will start a new one for us after your July vacation is done and over_


----------



## macraven

_I reread what I just wrote and meant it jokingly when I said hurry up and finish the trippie

But excited we will have another trip report from you later this month

And then two more trips after this months new trip for you this year !!!!
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You have two weeks to finish up this trip report.......
> 
> As I know you will start a new one for us after your July vacation is done and over_





macraven said:


> _I reread what I just wrote and meant it jokingly when I said hurry up and finish the trippie
> 
> But excited we will have another trip report from you later this month
> 
> And then two more trips after this months new trip for you this year !!!!_



Lol.........I knew you were joking........

But, I do only have 11 sleeps till we’re off again ........so I plan to get a wiggle on and finish this one........you know how I hate them dragged out!! 

Plan to do some today........


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY MAY 19TH CONT...…...*


*It`s been so long since I posted on here due to visiting Scotland, I had to go check where I left off!!!!*

*And with only 11 sleeps till we leave for NY and Orlando, I really want to get it finished...….*



*We thoroughly enjoyed our donut Sundae...…..it wasn't too heavy so we didn't feel bagged up but you know when you just need a little something to keep you going till lunchtime...….that would do us for now.*

*We wandered back around to Diagon Alley. We thought we would have a wander around there then get the Hogwarts Express over to IOA. At this point we noticed the parks were getting increasingly busy. I know it was Saturday, but so far it hadn't felt too busy......of course we expected most people would be in Potter.*

*We entered the most magical of areas and indeed it was busier, but not as busy as we imagined it would be...…...we love DA...…..there are so many minute and intricate details all around, some are almost imperceptible unless you really look for them...….and many are wonderous and very cleverly placed all around. I always say we never tire of seeing the details as we discover new delights every single trip. And today was no different...…..*

*We wandered into the money exchange and watched the head goblin exchange some very candid remarks to muggles who had wandered in and had obviously no idea what was about to happen...…..they were bemused to say the least about the interaction that occurred...….I have to say it was very funny...…..and watched as they left glancing back nervously at the unsmiling and rather angry looking goblin...…...the TM`s I have to say, were gracious in their ability not to laugh at the lack of humour from the family...…….*

*We left there and wandered into the shop and had a check to see if there were actually any souvenirs that we hadn't actually purchased yet...…..our home and the home and the homes of many friends are beautifully adorned with a variety of mugs and other little peculiarities that they often ask to be brought back...although this trip I had said I wouldn't be bringing anything back except for Kyle of course...…..some friends forget we have a luggage limit when they hand me their ever growing list of items that could we possibly bring back...…...Bath and Body are high on those lists!!!*

*We didn't see anything to catch our eye today...……..we went back out and planned to go on Gringotts ride, but they had a TM saying it would be off for a short period of time...…..usually when that happens event the EP line can be pretty long, so we sadly gave it a pass for today and probably this trip. This trip we hadn't planned it to be a park focused trip, so not doing the rides wasn't a big deal for us. We had plenty more opportunities, especially September and December trips, which would be mainly park time. But, we could still take pictures of course...…….*




























*And of course where there`s anything purple...…….*









*We headed down to go to Knockturn Alley...…….I think everyone knows this is one of my favourite areas in the whole of Potter...…...I do love the dark and mysterious aspects of things, so I could easily pass a lot of time imagining an alternative world to ours very easily...…..*

*Tom offers to take a picture of a very nice couple who were taking pictures of each other, they of course were pleased to have a joint one of them both and reciprocated in kind...…...although I have to say, the poor girl pressed the wrong button first time, but finally got the right one...…..it does look like the other button should be the one you press to take pictures, but it isn't...…...cameras shouldn't be complicated!!*










*The next picture we often say there`s never anyone around whenever we go in, but we hadn't taken a picture of it yet...…..so today we wander in and as I stood 3 different families wandered in from both directions...….we could only laugh as it is usually deserted...…..*










*Again, so many things to see and enjoy watching...…...the singing albeit drunk skulls are quite funny......and today we were again watching a family see it for the first time which is precious to watch!!! I enjoy watching the reactions of first time visitors...….and you can usually spot them a mile away...….seeing the wonderment for the first time again would be marvelous. Although we have been many times, we never lose that feeling of just how special and exciting the Potter areas are.*










*Usually trying to get a picture of a store front with no one else around is nigh on impossible...…..but as I took the camera from Tom he tapped me on the shoulder and signaled a quiet store front, so I quickly snapped a shot off just before a flock of people duly appeared...….I did manage to get one of Tom in front too...…..*



















*Love this little store...…..as with everything in Potter detail is exacting......and merchandise is a little darker in theme in here......and there are a few little interesting artifacts around this place...……*



































*So many picture opportunities...…….and it is so cool in here as today was hot. As always, not a complaint...….we would leave that for our July visit when I`m sure we will be ultra hot *


*Back out into the daylight and we decided to go straight to King`s Cross and go to IOA for a quick visit...……*


















*The cool feeling as you enter the vaguely reminiscent of the real King`s Cross building is very welcome...…..it is almost cold, but welcome on days like today. As someone who loves the heat and hates the cold, this is slightly contrary but still welcome on days like this.  *

*It would have taken a few seconds to get through, but as usual someone is arguing they should be allowed to ride the train despite not having a park to park ticket...…...I believe this is a very regular occurrence. Despite their insistence on declaring their intent to ride regardless, the TM is firm and explains despite what they believe, they will not be riding today...…..she does explain again they need to go upgrade their ticket, I have no clue if they did or didn't but we went to another lady who scanned our pass and we headed into the very cool tunnel towards the train. *



























*
We had a family behind us who had a child in a pushchair...…..I heard them speak and they were German. They kept extremely close to us, which I found a little odd in itself, but when it came to the magic glass where you disappear into the wall, they followed again. Most people stop to let the person have their family member take the image...….but, the pushchair was right behind me...…..I turned to tell them to go ahead and I would try again when a TM appeared and asked him to step back a little...….he said he didn't understand English...…..and he was a little annoyed at this point, but I hadn't asked him to wait, I had asked him if he wanted to move on past us as they were obviously not stopping for pictures.  Not pausing for breath I asked him very nicely in German as I do speak a little German, if he would step back as he didn't want to pass...…..he looked shocked and realized I had understood everything he had been saying......well, most of it...…...lol...…..and he did indeed then pass by and said Thank You in English...….it was just a little odd. The TM looked a little bemused too as to why he wouldn't just go past me......there had been no one else behind us till this point, but now we had a few families who like most folks waited their turn...…..but, we got our pictures...…...*


















*The train was just leaving as we entered Platform 9 & 3/4...…...it is quite the sight to see even today...…..I love steam trains and around the UK we have several, well, many that you can take a ride around in them. We hadn't made it up to ride the train that crosses the Viaduct in the Potter movies, but we did plan to do that at some point. *


















*It wasn't busy at all. We didn't mind having to wait for the next train, it usually isn't very long anyway. I was surprised though how quiet it was with it being Saturday...……*

*There didn't seem to be a lot of people behind us either which was unusual...….but it was nice as we expected more crowds...…...*


















*IOA, O Charleys and more StrongWater coming up...………*


----------



## schumigirl

*The ride on the train is short and sweet...…..we were in a full compartment and usually people chat, but not today. The family we were with didn't utter one word the whole time...…..I was glad it was a short ride. When we got off I commented that was two sets of people that had been a little off colour today...…..I much prefer people who chat and are friendly...…...but, we got off and were glad to be off the train today...….*

*We stop of course for the obligatory picture beside the engine...…..*










*As we walk down towards the exit I almost ran into a resident of Hogsmeade...…..I was looking down into my bag and looked up and he was in front of me smiling...…...I love the staying in character acts that these guys partake in...…….it makes conversations a lot of fun albeit, a little odd at times...….he was very nice and asked for a picture...…...well, of course...…….*










*
We had just got a little further on when the conductor started talking to us...…..and again, in character although I did recognize his regular accent through the exaggerated Potter speak...…..the young lady was lovely and asked if we were from the Highlands of Scotland, told her no not really but we did visit up that area a lot. She said she knew someone who was from there and we sounded the same...…..I wouldn't have said so, but people hear accents differently at times...…..we again, managed a few pictures with the Conductor and another TM. They are always so happy to stop and chat or have their picture taken which is lovely...…….*










*
The conductor was heading for his position in front of the train in Hogsmeade and we had a nice chat with him as we walked, and of course he was from Hogsmeade when we asked where he was from, but did get a hint of where he may have been from in another life...…..very nice man and perfectly cast as a jolly train conductor.*











*I had popped my hat on at this point as the heat and surprising humidity was turning me into Monica from friends...…….everyone remembers that episode...….I tried to flatten it down as best I could...….but no more pictures without the hat today till I had showered...……..*








*Tom assured me very nicely of course it wasn't that bad...….but it felt bad!!!! And with the beetroot red face...…..well, ladies know...……*



















*It was a little busier here, but still not the crowds we had anticipated......this was definitely a good time of year to visit...……*

*We do love to have a nosey around to little corners not many people wander to, and round the back of the sweet shop is a little area with some cute details that you could easily miss...……*














































*We were just going to leave when we thought we would quickly go and join the EP line for FJ...….we said we weren't bothered by rides today, but since we were here we might as well...…..the EP line wasn't bad at all, and we did enjoy one ride on it today and then headed out. FJ is such a fabulous ride...….despite having screens it is impressive...…...I could give the spider bit a miss though...…..of course we all know they aren't real and killjoys will say they don't look remotely real...…...but, there is something a little creepy about them...…...and people that have genuine phobias of them, it wont be nice regardless of how not life like they actually are.*


*We wander down and buy some bottled water before we leave Potter...…...it was welcome as it was ice cold. We can`t or should I say don't want to drink the water from fountains.....we think it is disgusting and will happily buy bottled to drink. Some folks don't seem to mind the taste, but yuk......not for us...…..so we enjoyed that before wandering into Seuss Landing...…...we were also starting to feel a little hungry now, despite the donut sundae...…..*


*We didn't spend a long time in Seuss today, but did manage a few pictures...…….*










*
There are however some very odd little areas even for Seuss...…...the giraffe looks a little...….startled!!!*










*On the way out we pass what is the most under rated restaurant in IOA...…...Confisco Grille is an amazing little place and food is always first class. But, although we were tempted to just eat here today, we passed and headed out of the park...……but if you are thinking of trying it out, have a go.*


















*You can feel the weather changing as the day goes on...….humidity is building all the time and feels hotter than earlier...….so we head for the boat as we think the rain is imminent...…..as we are marching unceremoniously towards the boats we hear a voice shout us...…..at first I didn't notice, but Tom said someone is shouting us...…….I turned and it was fellow SAN thread poster houseofthrees…...well, her husband was the one shouting...….lol...….we both knew each other would be there and they were staying at PB. It`s always nice to meet folks you chat to online, and over the years we have met many folks and became good friends with almost everyone we have had the pleasure to meet...…….*

*So, to be able to put a face to a name is nice too. We had a lovely chat and a good catch up with what we were both doing on our trips...…..it was lovely meeting them all, such a nice family...….and lovely children too.....although young adults I suppose would be a better description...…..we chatted some more and then they were heading in to water rides I believe...…...we said our goodbyes and went for the boat. But, it was a genuine pleasure to meet such a lovely family...……*

*It did feel like rain at that point, but it didn't come to anything...…...so we got the boat back home and glanced at the rather ominous clouds building as we entered the hotel...……..although by the time we got up to our room, it seemed to have brightened up a little...….but forecast was heavy rain again for later...*

*We showered and got changed, then headed out to O`Charleys on Turkey Lake Road, it takes only 5 minutes really to get there, but by now my tummy is rumbling like thunder...…….*

*We get in the pleasantly cool car with being under shade. and make the short drive down the road...….....we get seated immediately and the young lady taking care of us is lovely. We order a strawberry lemonade each and I also have the N`awlins hurricane....I`d had that cocktail before and it was so nice...…..*

*We really like it in here...…...food and service are always excellent...…..although we do tend to be a little boring in our choices in here...…..but, we did have a good search of the menu for alternatives to our usual...……*









*
It is a fairly local sports bar according to the waitress......they do get tourists of course, but for the most part it does feel local...…..*



















*As she brings our drinks we do rather predictably order what we had the last time we were here...…...Tom opts for the Santa Fe Tilapia and sticks with the side of rice choice as he enjoyed it last time......not usually a rice eater is my husband. I go for the Nashville hot chicken sandwich...…...this is hot!!!! Never disappoints or makes me wish it was hotter...…..it`s about perfect. And the chicken is lovely even with the hot spice you can taste how nice the meat is. *

*She also brings us the hottest rolls ever......straight from the oven and you can tell......we can barely touch them...…..but, they are the sweetest tasting rolls ever......and of course as I am literally starving right now, we both tuck in and enjoy them...….although we did stop at one each......why, I`m not quite sure, but we do...….*
​









*When the food arrives it is divine. For basically a sports bar, the food is excellent...…..Tom`s fish is delicate and so tasty......I do get a taste, but I know how much he is enjoying it as I don't get offered a second piece ...….I love when he enjoys food like that...……*

*My chicken was exceptional...…...I don't really eat the bun, but today ate a little of the bottom of it as it was tasty, but the chicken was or maybe it was my imagination, but it felt hotter than normal...…..but gorgeous!!!!*

















*Our waitress checked on us and we told her it was delicious......she then asked if we had been in before, we said yes we had been in a few times...…..and always came back again. The manager also came to check everything was ok and we didn't need anything...….we had met him before and he seemed like a real nice guy. Good service is so important and that is one thing that will bring us back to a place again. Along with good food too of course...……*

*We paid the check and went outside to see the clouds were indeed looming...…….*

*We had to make a quick stop in to WalMart before heading off and the sky was indeed heavy...…….*









*We were spending an hour or so with a friend today, so that took care of the rest of the afternoon.*


*We popped back to our room after our meeting and were in Strongwater Bar soon after...…...rain was now bouncing down, but, we still debated driving somewhere for dinner tonight...…...Tom said we had to make up our mind before we ordered any drinks as he would have a coke if we were going out...….we looked at each other and thought.....nah, lets just stay here tonight again...…..so that's what we did...……*

*We then ordered a rum revival for me, this was becoming a real favourite of mine...…..and Tom had a Bud...……I do look a little puddled in this picture!!!!*



















*We love this place!!!! I`m sure readers will know that already...….but, it`s like an episode of Cheers at times...….so many familiar faces and of course good food and drinks...…...we have this one though and head back up to our room to Skype Kyle...…..we tell Jason we`ll be back down later for food...….he was surprised to see us leave after only one drink...…...he should know by now!!!! *

*Room is so dark as rain is now incredibly heavy...….we were glad to be staying in...….as we walked in the door a family passed us drenched and moaning badly about having missed more park time with the weather...….I felt so bad for them, we had seen them in the elevator and they told us they had three days vacation here. I thought maybe they had some more time at Disney, but nope, this was their trip. Such a shame.*

*We get the ipad out and send Kyle a message we are in room...…..it was almost 11pm now in the UK, but we wanted to make sure we would be around when he was home...…..he replied immediately and we had a lovely chat to him. Always good to hear his stories from work and love to see how he still enthuses about his job...…..we did show him the rain out of the window and even he was surprised how bad it was and that he could see clearly how bad it was...….they had been enjoying some rather nice weather...…..lol.....typical!!!!*

*We chatted for around 30 minutes, and then Kyle was yawning, so we said our goodbyes and said we would try and Skype at the airport Monday, if not we would see him Tuesday...…..*

*At that the turndown lady appeared......we told her not to bother with the drapes, but we would take the water...…they are ideal to have in the fridge.....she gave us a couple more tonight too.*

*Not sure why, but I had another shower and got changed...…...Tom thought he might as well do the same...…….so we called the turndown lady back and asked for some more towels...….of course we could, she would pop back down with them in a few moments...…..and she did. We don't usually see the turndown people but it`s a nice thing to get.*

*Now we were changed we headed back down to our favourite bar...…...it was busier now, Saturday night and they had the singer on from our previous visits......she had such a good voice, and they weren't too loud...….how old do I sound...…..lol...…..we got a table and began to choose what we would have...….we actually ordered more food than we really needed if I`m honest, but its all so good!!!!*

*We first decided as we had some red wine in the room, we would order a bottle of red tonight too...…..so we chose one we knew we liked and enjoyed a glass of that before we ordered food...…….*










*We opted finally for the Florida Ceviche which I loved as it was spicy, and Tom chose the Choripapa which was a new one we hadn't tried before...….it was potato confit, chicken chorizo,spicy tomato sauce and a salsa...…..he also brought us our usual bowl of spicy mix too...…..*

*As the food arrived we both eyed Tom`s dish which I wasn't sure about...….then we looked at the ceviche and saw it was the wrong one......they had sent the Caribbean ceviche instead...…...it hadn't been Jason that brought the food, but we caught his eye and told them the error...…..he said he`d be right back......Tom had started trying his dish and thought it was lovely......I wasn't so sure...…..it was nice, but maybe not for me...…..at that Jason came back and said the correct ceviche was on it`s way and we could have the one they sent in error with no charge......well, we did like that one too.....so we did enjoy it!!!! *



















*A few minutes later Jason brought over the correct dish......and it was lovely too!!!!! nice and spicy...…..but the taste of the seafood really did still shine through...…….unbelievably fresh!!!*










*The music was well under way by now and it was so beautiful to listen to.....they were a good team and she could sing a song or two!!! We were enjoying our evening so much already...…..it`s a welcoming bar and it feels incredibly comfortable to be sitting in it...…….very relaxing...……*

*Tom then ordered one of his favourite rums......the Papas Pilar dark...….even I liked this one straight...…..but, I stuck to the wine now...…….*










*We then rather surprisingly decided to order something else...…..this was a couple of hours later I have to say...…..we do like to nibble!!!!! *

*So, we asked for the pinchos de carne, which is steak and pineapple on skewers......and the yucca croquettes which didn't sound overly appealing to me, but I would try them of course...…..they were made up of chicken, chorizo, farmers cheese and a pineapple soubise...…..*



















*They were a treat!!!! Never thought I`d like them, but so tasty...…….and that's what we love about these little dishes, you can try so many things in little plates...…..the pinchos were as always beautiful, but again we forgot to ask for no yukky cilantro green sauce...…..but, we left that bit. *


*By now it was late...…...and we began to yawn...…...I was ready for bed and Tom was the same...…...we got the check and paid it then headed the short walk to the elevators...….I was glad we didn't have to walk all the way back to RP tonight...…….*


*I think we were both asleep before we hit the pillow. It`s funny how it can suddenly just hit you like that...…….of course the bed was incredibly comfortable which was marvelous for a good sleep...….*

*But, we were painfully aware we now only had two sleeps before we left this trip behind us. Tomorrow was our last full day.*


----------



## J'aime Paris

I love the photo of you and the Hogsmeade resident!!!  (is he supposed to be a particular character?)

I've never seen any other character besides the conductors or members of a show.  How neat!!


----------



## I-4Bound

We agree with you on the Florida water. My husband finds it so distasteful that he uses bottled water to brush his teeth! Lovely updates as usual!


----------



## tink1957

You're making me hungry again Carole...looking forward to trying Strongwater for the first time in September.

We go to O'Charley's quite often since there's one in our parking lot at work...great food and you can't beat free pie Wednesdays 

Love the pics of the little unknown places in Diagon alley.


----------



## macraven

_I adore your reports!

Always looking for a snack at home when I read your Dining pics and reviews_


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We agree with you on the Florida water. My husband finds it so distasteful that he uses bottled water to brush his teeth! Lovely updates as usual!



Lol......it’s vile isn’t it!! 

We do the same with bottled water for teeth.......folks thinks it’s a waste of money......but for us it isn’t.......even the smell of the water makes me gag at times.........

But, doesn’t seem to bother some folks. I’m glad it’s not just us.........

And I’m glad you’re still enjoying the updates!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> You're making me hungry again Carole...looking forward to trying Strongwater for the first time in September.
> 
> We go to O'Charley's quite often since there's one in our parking lot at work...great food and you can't beat free pie Wednesdays
> 
> Love the pics of the little unknown places in Diagon alley.



Oh Vicki, you’ll enjoy SW!!! Not got a bad thing to say about it.........good food, drinks and service........can’t ask for better........

We never seem to go on Wednesdays.........we should as I love their ooey gooey pie.........lush!! How nice you have one so handy...........

Thanks.......glad you’re enjoying the updates!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I adore your reports!
> 
> Always looking for a snack at home when I read your Dining pics and reviews_



Thanks mac.........I’m always glad to read you’re enjoying the report........

Yes, it makes me hungry too.......and I had just finished lunch.........lol........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I love the photo of you and the Hogsmeade resident!!!  (is he supposed to be a particular character?)
> 
> I've never seen any other character besides the conductors or members of a show.  How neat!!



Lol.......he was so fun! I like that picture too.........

He’s actually one of the guys who do the wand shows in Hogsmeade.........so, not really a character I suppose......but certainly kept up his act.........


----------



## disneyAndi14

We always would use sleeps when we would describe how many sleeps before something,ahh reminds me of when Jack was little.

Love reading your updates, great pictures, food, and stories!

We have 45 sleeps before our next vacation.


----------



## macraven

_Less than two weeks before your next trip!

And that means another thread on the adventures of Schumi and Tom

Woot!_


----------



## macraven

disneyAndi14 said:


> We always would use sleeps when we would describe how many sleeps before something,ahh reminds me of when Jack was little.
> 
> Love reading your updates, great pictures, food, and stories!
> 
> We have 45 sleeps before our next vacation.



_My countdowns before a trip are called wake ups
How many wake ups before I leave 

I never sleep well the night before a trip
Too excited and rarely get much sleep until it is wake up time and heading out to the airport for the vacation to start _


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> We always would use sleeps when we would describe how many sleeps before something,ahh reminds me of when Jack was little.
> 
> Love reading your updates, great pictures, food, and stories!
> 
> We have 45 sleeps before our next vacation.





When Kyle was little it was usually how many sleeps till Christmas.........and soon transcended into anytime we were going anywhere..........it’s cute and yes, brings back memories........

Thanks, I’m glad you enjoy them.......and 45 days till you’re off again!!! Fantastic.........I’ll look forward to reading about that one too..........I do need to catch up on your current one too........being away knocked me back with catching up on posts.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Less than two weeks before your next trip!
> 
> And that means another thread on the adventures of Schumi and Tom
> 
> Woot!_





macraven said:


> _My countdowns before a trip are called wake ups
> How many wake ups before I leave
> 
> I never sleep well the night before a trip
> Too excited and rarely get much sleep until it is wake up time and heading out to the airport for the vacation to start _



Yep.......10 sleeps to go till overnight at airport..........always enjoy that too! There should be a trip report, but it may be the dulllest one ever as we have literally no plans.........lol........chill and just enjoy NYC without doing much as we have already seen all the attractions we want to see........and Orlando will be too darn hot to do anything.......

But, so looking forward to both places! 

I know you’re exactly the same with not sleeping before a trip.........we always think because we haven’t slept for a couple of night we should sleep well on the plane.........doesn’t happen often.......

Excitement takes over.........


----------



## pattyw

I love your pictures as always! Too bad about the German family! I know it's crowded but I do like a little personal space to be honored!! 

Carole, I know you're not a Disney person, but the pickles on your sandwich made a hidden Mickey! 

Strong Water has become a favorite of ours, too.  We spent the evening there a few weeks ago when it was raining - didn't feel like going to the park.  They had the best singer there. We so enjoyed her! (And the rum!)


----------



## macraven

_Once pattyw mentioned your sandwich was done up mouse style, I went back and looked

Found it 
It was cute looking_


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I love your pictures as always! Too bad about the German family! I know it's crowded but I do like a little personal space to be honored!!
> 
> Carole, I know you're not a Disney person, but the pickles on your sandwich made a hidden Mickey!
> 
> Strong Water has become a favorite of ours, too.  We spent the evening there a few weeks ago when it was raining - didn't feel like going to the park.  They had the best singer there. We so enjoyed her! (And the rum!)





macraven said:


> _Once pattyw mentioned your sandwich was done up mouse style, I went back and looked
> 
> Found it
> It was cute looking_



Guess I don’t see hidden Mickeys on food!! 

Yes, personal space is a must for most folks, but some don’t see it..........


----------



## Lynne G

People, not matter which country they come from, can be rude. 

O'Charley's food looks lush.  May be on my list for August or October.  Bar food is usually good where I live too.  

I love looking around Potter areas.  Great pictures, as always.  

Enjoying this Trip Report, and looking forward to your July one.  Safe travels.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, you get rude folks everywhere........I do believe though most people are genuinely nice and rudeness is in the minority. 

O Charley’s is so good! 

Glad you’re enjoying reading along Lynne.........


----------



## Monykalyn

I agree Florida water is awful-I too use bottled water for teeth brushing.
Lovely day again it sounds like. Your O'Charley food looks good! The ones we have tried (not Florida) have not really been good. Bet that one has to be on its game to keep up with all the other good places.

Almost time for July trip isn't it? Especially love your combined NY and Orlando trip reports!! You guys find the best places to sight see and eat!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I agree Florida water is awful-I too use bottled water for teeth brushing.
> Lovely day again it sounds like. Your O'Charley food looks good! The ones we have tried (not Florida) have not really been good. Bet that one has to be on its game to keep up with all the other good places.
> 
> Almost time for July trip isn't it? Especially love your combined NY and Orlando trip reports!! You guys find the best places to sight see and eat!



It’s like pond water!!! Bleurgh........

I’ve heard a few folks say the O Charley’s near them haven’t been the best in other areas........so, yes, I guess they have to up their game for where they are..........I do know a few tourists who go there and enjoy it........I know we’ve never been disappointed. 

Almost time  I think Tom is worse than me with excitement for this trip.......and that’s saying something!!! 9 more sleeps till our overnight at airport.........that’s when our trip begins..........and a slightly shorter flight out..........

Can’t wait!!! Although I keep thinking we should plan something.........this trip apart from visiting family on Long Island, we have no plans at all.........we’ve done all the touristy things.......although Tom has never done the boat ride around Manhattan, so maybe do that this time........we may just sit in Central Park and sip Prosecco........lol......not a bad plan!!!


----------



## erinch

Since you love architectural details, I have heard great things about this private architecture tour

http://www.newyorkarttours.com/newy...rrily_kerr_NY_architecture_tours_downtown.htm

And if you have never made it to the Botanical garden in the Bronx, it is wonderful. You can catch a direct train from Central station. 

The Tavern in the green patio is the best for sipping anything.


----------



## ckmiles

I second the botanical gardens- then a walk to Arthur Ave for a meal and dessert!

I love doing walking tours as well.  There is so much history about the neighborhoods and I find it all very interesting.  

Sipping anything on vacation watching the world go by sounds great too!


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> Since you love architectural details, I have heard great things about this private architecture tour
> 
> http://www.newyorkarttours.com/newy...rrily_kerr_NY_architecture_tours_downtown.htm
> 
> And if you have never made it to the Botanical garden in the Bronx, it is wonderful. You can catch a direct train from Central station.
> 
> The Tavern in the green patio is the best for sipping anything.



We do plan to visit the Tavern on the Green this time.......it looks beautiful and we’ve missed going every time, so looking forward to enjoying a prosecco or two there.........


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I second the botanical gardens- then a walk to Arthur Ave for a meal and dessert!
> 
> I love doing walking tours as well.  There is so much history about the neighborhoods and I find it all very interesting.
> 
> Sipping anything on vacation watching the world go by sounds great too!



The history of the city is fascinating, and yep, each neighbourhood has so many tales to tell........

And definitely looking forward to an adult beverage or two.........


----------



## erinch

Last time there, we had the most glorious dinner at Tavern in the Green. You can reserve through open table and specify outdoor seating. Aim for 7:30 arrival in bar and 8 for dinner  and it will get dark while you linger. The little twinkle lights are spectacular.


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> Last time there, we had the most glorious dinner at Tavern in the Green. You can reserve through open table and specify outdoor seating. Aim for 7:30 arrival in bar and 8 for dinner  and it will get dark while you linger. The little twinkle lights are spectacular.



It does sound lovely. I think we will likely eat lunch there though. 

It gets amazing reviews for food and service, family we have enjoy trips there when they come into the city.


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY MAY 20TH...………*

*Last full day...……..*

*As usual on our last day or so we don't usually do much.  And today would be no different.*

*This year it is different on our last days, usually as I said in the last trip report, we are incredibly sad as we have to wait a year till we come back......not so anymore. So, we don't have that impending sadness of not seeing this beautiful place for a long time.*

*My ipad pings as I am slowly wakening and I see it is from our friend, so I am now wide awake despite feeling this was going to be a sluggish start to the day...….I reply immediately and now decide I will just get up and get ready.*

*Tom already has the drapes pulled back and yes, it`s raining.....heavy. We had thought we might head to Clearwater for a few hours today, it had been a while since we had been on the beach, but with this weather, no probably not. We had already decided to have a leisurely day doing not very much...…..such was the joy of not having to rush around and cram a million things into our trips.*

*But, it did look miserable outside...……..*

*We had arranged to meet a friend over at RP for breakfast in the Club Lounge, which was ideal to say goodbye to some of the staff there too. We were indeed very privileged to have been given Club Access at RP, and we hadn't abused that privilege in any way. But, were looking forward to eating there this morning.*

*So, once we were all showered, dressed and ready to go we made the short walk over to RP through the ballroom and convention areas...….always a nice walk and of course sheltered from the rain that was still coming down. As we walked though the lobby, Tom was almost hit by the "narcissist stick"...…...honestly......selfie sticks have to be the most ridiculous things ever...…...and the way some people wave them around they seem to forget there are others around...…...she apologized of course, but continued to wave it around after we passed. Don't think I`ve ever had the desire to have one of these......and we take a lot of pictures!!!!! *

*Once there we contacted said friend and they were busy so we would meet after breakfast......that was ok by us. So, we got in the elevator and headed up to the 7th floor to eat......I was of course by now starving...…..*

*Club Lounge is fairly quiet of course it is fairly early...…...but we see some of the staff and have a catch up. The two we really wanted to see were on tonight, so that settled our plans for later......we would come back over as we had some gifts for them...….mainly chocolate from the UK that we know they love. Little Ashley is the first one we see......she is so lovely...….a very genuine young lady, we hadn't seen her this visit, so we were glad she was here today. *

*For now we get coffee and some nice mini muffins and little pastries...…..I think Tom had his usual croissant with honey...…..I hate honey but he loves it, although I do love honey mustard dressing and can take in with lemon and ginger if I have a sore throat coming on. But, eating it straight is a little yuk for me...….*



















*We are so comfortable here...….much as though we adore Sapphire this is nice. We know so many people here and although like all hotels, lots of staff changes are inevitable, but there are a few who have been here for a long time. And some we have only known a short time, but feel like we`ve known them forever.*

*It was still raining.*









*We finish eating and say goodbye to the staff that are working, and leave a message for the two guys we will see them later. Then head down to meet another friend who was now free.*

*Love this view from the elevator window...……..even on a dull rainy day.*










*We spend the next hour or so chatting and having a good old catch up with our friend. Always nice. I don't mean to be evasive or mysterious, but some folks don't want to all over the internet......so those folks I keep private.*

*Now we see it`s still raining as we head back over to Sapphire...…...I have managed to get through the whole week without an umbrella......but as we reach the Universal store in Sapphire`s lobby, I decide I`d better by one today. I don't choose the big golf style, but opt for the smaller telescopic one...….it`ll do the trick. Of course it had Universal on it, so maybe not one I`d use at home......will keep it in the suitcase for our trips now......just in case...…..*

*As Clearwater was out of the question now, we headed to Mall at Millenia...…..always a pleasure to be there...…..*

*We were a little early...…..some of the stores don't open till midday, and it was a bit before that by now...….although we weren't planning to make any larger purchases today, it was still nice to look and give me some ideas for future trip purchases...…..*

*Tom just smiles when I say that. What a guy......I knew the minute I met him he was a keeper...…… He has the patience of a saint with me...…..and of course folks now ask how we enjoy spending all our time together now he has taken early retirement......answer is simple, we love it!!!!! We never tire of spending time together and never have a cross word......unless I moan about his sci fi channel watching or too much of Star Wars/Trek...……....his answer to that is always the same now...……....well, Alice (AngryDuck) wouldn't complain about me watching these...…. Probably very true...…….*



























*We do have a look in the window of LV and promise we`ll come back next visit to see if I can see something I really want. But for today we wander around and have a look in a few stores like Williams and Sonoma, Pottery Barn (love it) and then down to Macy...…..I see loads of stuff today I could buy, especially bedding......but, again, I have to consider getting it back to the UK!!!!*

*We pick up a few smaller items and then head back to the car...….we really could spend a lot longer here today, but we had a couple of other places we wanted to visit......….it is the nicest of Malls and certainly the nicest in Orlando.*

*It seemed ages since breakfast now, as we had eaten fairly early...….so we had a quick think of where we could head for lunch and decided on Red Lobster down by the convention centre. That is somewhere we both love...…..*

*As we head down towards I Drive we see the new Universal hotel being built where Wet & Wild once stood...…..we had watched this landscape change over the last year or so beyond recognition...….and once the hotels are up and running it`ll feel like they've always been there...…..*


















*I like how you can see the designs being embedded on the side...….it`ll be lovely when it`s completed and a welcome addition to an area that needs a massive revamp.*

*Further along of course, the newest addition on I Drive Eye complex is the StarFlyer………. No way would I go on this...…..don't think Tom would either unless he goes on with Kyle in December......although as a mum I have already expressed a preference he won`t go on it...….. I don't think he`ll listen to me though......he`s a real thrill seeker and I`m sure would enjoy it...….so Tom night just have to go on with him...…..*


*We had seen them testing this at various stages...…..mainly without the seats on them......we had seen them just climbing and falling with no round about movement but to see them in full sail so to speak...…...it was quite a sight. But, no...….not for me.*


















*Red Lobster we use is right down by the Convention Centre. It`s quite the best one we have frequented and continue to pass another in favour of this one...….standards just seem a lot higher, and staff are certainly friendlier too.*

*It`s already filling up and seems very popular with families which is nice to see.*

*We get a table by the window, although not much of a view today...…….we know this menu off by heart but occasionally they have specials and new additions.....and today we see they have indeed a couple of new choices.*

*If you like cheap and cheerful but good quality seafood this is the place to come. We love seafood and have eaten in higher end places a lot, but still enjoy coming here...…..*

*Even though it`s only lunchtime I decide to order my favourite Lobsterita cocktail...…...it is huge!!!! But, very fruity and refreshing...…..Tom as the driver today (as usual) opts for the pink lemonade.*



















*I love this cocktail!!!!! And the family beside us notice it and whisper rather loudly...….how can she drink that!!!!! Watch me!!!! *

*A glance through the menu and we have our appetizers…...I choose the plain and simple shrimp cocktail and Tom is delighted to see a clam chowder on the menu. He has loved this since he first tried in the restaurant in Celebration and was keen to try this version...…...I find any kind of soup too filling before a meal so very rarely if ever order anything like that. I will of course have a taste...…….*

*He brings our gorgeous and very tempting cheese biscuits...…..it is hard to not fill up on these!!! But, we manage to only eat one each...….and we both get the same salad too today...………*




































*My shrimp was delicious. No doubt, and the size of them is a delight...…..they are very succulent and of course very fresh. Tom is blown away by the chowder......it is chock full of clams and has no potato which was my complaint about the other place...….too much potato and not enough clam. But, this was beautiful, for what is a chain restaurant. Very creamy and full of flavor. I could order that easily if I wasn't having a huge main meal.*


*For our entrees we had chosen something a little different to what we usually get here...…..normally we have some kind of snow crab and a lot of it...….but they had a couple of dishes that caught our eye...…..I went for the Tilapia and shrimp, roasted with chili-lime butter and caramelized pineapple and then jalapeños were added...…..I asked for no rice and got a little extra greedy and asked for the langoustine mash.*

*Tom chose the Dragon Shrimp which was crispy fried shrimp and broccoli in a sweet chili sauce, fried chili peppers and green onions. Sadly it wasn't anywhere near as spicy as they claimed.*



















*I think my meal was the nicest out of the two. The tilapia was perfectly cooked and tasty........I really enjoyed it, although did have to request the potato as he forgot. I do have to say it was a bit of a disappointment. It was regular mash, which was lovely, but they had just sat a couple of pieces of langoustine on top.......I hadn't expected a huge amount, but as he had forgotten it, it just looked like an afterthought. But, tasted fine.*

*Tom`s was not spicy. Not even close. So if you see it on the menu and the word spicy makes you wary.......don't worry, it`s very tame.......*

*We had enjoyed the meal though, we always do down here and we felt quite full now. It was rather a lot for lunch I suppose. But we didn't plan on having a huge dinner. He was a little pushy in trying to get us to order dessert. We couldn't and didn`t want dessert anyway, but I don't like when they are too pushy.*

*Check paid we left the now full restaurant. There was around 20 people waiting for a table and the first family were glad to see us leave.*

*We head to the outlets at the top of I Drive. Rain was diminishing slightly and it was a little more pleasant to be out in it. We wandered around for a little while and didn't see anything we wanted to buy. Except some items from Bath and Body......mainly for friends as I had totally forgotten to get some things for them.......oops!!!! Then we wandered down to Bed Bath and Beyond........love that store!!!! Managed to pick up a few things in here although right now I cannot for the life of me remember what it was!!!!*

*We had enjoyed our relaxing day so far and again remarked how we loved not having to rush around and cram loads in.*

*Back to the hotel and we discover another email from our friend who knows we are checking out tomorrow and tells us the computer system will be going down tonight and not back online till after we check out tomorrow.......so we head down and ask if we can clear the whole bill today including tonight`s stay due to the system. He is fairly new, but after speaking to someone who knows us, manages to get it done. So, that's us sorted.*

*We go back up to our room and get showered and changed again........*

*Now we head over to RP again.......yep, that walk again.......I comment we should get little golf buggies to get us back and forward.......how lazy is that!!!!*

*Straight up to Club Lounge and we laughingly get "our usual" table........we chat as usual as there are some lovely TM on tonight......one of them is promising to make us a gorgeous sangria when we come back.......look forward to that!!!!!*

*We have some wine as we plan to be here for a couple of hours.*



















*We did indeed sit for a few hours, spoke to Andy who is just wonderful...….I forget sometime how young they are as they have such professional and incredibly friendly natures...…..and will do well in their chosen careers. It`s such a delight to see them grow and thrive in this environment before they head to options further afield. I was sorry we had missed chatting properly to Elida this morning, she is a dark haired version of my niece, so I have a genuine extra soft spot for her because of this, but she is such a lovely girl. And Andy is an absolute delight who has an incredible nature, and very, very clever. I may sound over the top, but you begin to feel a little protective of them as my son is a similar age to most of them. I guess maternal instincts don't stop. She was just leaving as we came in. *

*Samuel who we are also over to see comes up not long after we are in. He brings up another front desk supervisor we have known a few years......again, lovely people. And we chat for ages, before sadly she has to go back downstairs.*

*We sit till around 8pm, it gets so quiet after the alcohol stops being served, so we have a lull where we can chat properly and we leave before the dessert service begins. We say our goodbyes and have a hug before heading down to Orchids Lounge for sushi...…..*

*We love Orchids Lounge. We enjoy good sushi and this place has some of the nicest around...…..good quality and a nice relaxed environment in which to enjoy it in.*

*During the day you often see folks sitting and passing the time away...….and in the evenings, it becomes a friendly bar and restaurant. If you don't like sushi you can order several options from a smaller menu, all of the other food choices comes from Jake`s downstairs.*

*Tonight it is busy. It is most nights, but with the weather folks have been drawn in rather than go out and face the rain.*

*We don't get a big comfy chair tonight so we get seated at the higher seats which may be better for eating......it has been a while since we have seen it this busy, and it is rather loud tonight. But, we order a bottle of red wine and tell her we`ll order food soon...….we do like to take our time and check the menu out, although we do tend to order the same 3 dishes...….we can be very predictable at times...…...but, they are spicy and we know we like them...…..*

*We sit for maybe an hour or so and just chat about everything and anything...…..then we decide to order our usual 2 dishes...…...we opt for the Mexican which is very spicy as it has real jalapeno in it, and the Dynamite which isn't so spicy, but very tasty. *









*
We love these dishes!!!! Unbelievably fresh and we have been to a few sushi places around, but this one still seems to come out on top. There was one sushi restaurant we hadn't tried yet, but we would hopefully change that soon. I always get the pickled ginger just for me as Tom doesn't like this at all...….I don't mind as I love it!!!! He also doesn't take much of the wasabi......although to be fair neither do I....it is hot!!! *

*We pass the rest of the night away and eventually we are tired. I hate to leave this place and walk back to Sapphire as it means this is our last night here......but, we do walk back and are tempted by going into StrongWater one last time...….but, we are full and ready for bed. *

*Once we are in the room we admire it again and decide it is so cosy at night...…...we have truly loved this suite and were very privileged to be in it for our stay...….we would be so sad to leave this. *

*We look at our suitcases and decide to leave packing till the morning...….we do have a few bits already in there, but tomorrow would be fine. *

*And for our last night we climb into our very comfortable bed.*


----------



## macraven

_Nice that you ended your last night there with a bang!

Always a fun read for your trip reports!
them_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Nice that you ended your last night there with a bang!
> 
> Always a fun read for your trip reports!
> them_



Thanks mac........

I’m so glad you enjoyed reading this one.........

Final day tomorrow and we did manage a couple of pictures.......shouldn’t take much longer to finish! 

Always like to get them done without dragging on too long........


----------



## disneyAndi14

I love Red Lobster,  we may go for dinner today!

Sorry it was raining your last day, however, you made the best of it!

The sushi looks yummy, Andi and I love some good sushi!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I love Red Lobster,  we may go for dinner today!
> 
> Sorry it was raining your last day, however, you made the best of it!
> 
> The sushi looks yummy, Andi and I love some good sushi!



Now I’m jealous!!! 

We had shrimp skewers earlier and they weren’t as large as the ones above..........felt very deprived......lol......

Oh the sushi from there is excellent! I’m sure you’d both love it.........yep, you just have to make the most of the weather whatever it is.........

We can have fun anywhere.........


----------



## pattyw

EEEK on the Star Flyer!  I don't think I could even watch that in motion much less get on it!

Red Lobster is one of our favorite local places. We also like Bonefish for seafood. 

We went to Walgreen's by UO and took a close look at the new hotels and saw the designs on the building like you said.  It's going to look very nice!


----------



## tink1957

Another Red Lobster lover here especially during endless shrimp time....I could eat my weight in shrimp.

No way in heck would I ever go on that flyer ride 

I'm going to make time to get sushi at Orchid this trip.  It looks so delicious.

Thanks for making me hungry again


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> EEEK on the Star Flyer!  I don't think I could even watch that in motion much less get on it!
> 
> Red Lobster is one of our favorite local places. We also like Bonefish for seafood.
> 
> We went to Walgreen's by UO and took a close look at the new hotels and saw the designs on the building like you said.  It's going to look very nice!



It does look scary. One of my friends husband went on it a few days ago.......it was breezy so he felt he was swaying as well as spinning........he loved it though. Not for me. 

Haven’t been to Bonefish for a long....long time. Didn’t have the best experience but they didn’t deal with the problem very well, so it’s off our list........Oceannaire is fabulous for seafood as is Big Fin Seafood!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Another Red Lobster lover here especially during endless shrimp time....I could eat my weight in shrimp.
> 
> No way in heck would I ever go on that flyer ride
> 
> I'm going to make time to get sushi at Orchid this trip.  It looks so delicious.
> 
> Thanks for making me hungry again



Lol.........me too Vicki!!! Shrimp is one of my favourite foods and yep.......I could make myself ill filling up on shrimp and seafood! Although when we did get endless shrimp once the waitress told us we were lightweights.........we didn’t eat as much as we thought we would........we just love food!!! And the reason I’ve gained 10lbs!!! 

Nope, I wouldn’t go on that for love nor money........I’m dreading watching Kyle go on it in December!!! Actually, I won’t be watching him......you know me........

Oh you should try Orchids! Lovely...........


----------



## KatieCharlotte

My teenage daughter would love that spinner, but I don't think I could watch her on it or even know that she was going on it.  !

I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  I think you've said that you don't really pay attention to drink prices, but I'm not used to those kinds of prices.  Do you know if there's anywhere onsite (resorts, CityWalk, or parks) that offers happy hour deals or lower prices and wouldn't require me to sit at a non-kid-friendly bar with my kids sipping their cups of ice water. (We do actually like Florida water, but we're used to bad tap water.)  This may make me sound cheap, but I try to cut costs on some things so that we can splurge on others.


----------



## angryduck71

LOL -- well, first, I've been hanging a lot with Davy and got behind on reading this.  Then, I first copied this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I could say:  <3  <3  <3  

THEN, I saw this:  


schumigirl said:


> .unless I moan about his sci fi channel watching or too much of Star Wars/Trek...……....his answer to that is always the same now...……....well, Alice (AngryDuck) wouldn't complain about me watching these...…. Probably very true...…….


  BAWAHAHAHA!  I'm actually READING Star Wars: The Last Jedi right now.  Will probably watch one of them again tonight!  Tom and I are for sure soulmates!


----------



## macraven

KatieCharlotte said:


> My teenage daughter would love that spinner, but I don't think I could watch her on it or even know that she was going on it.  !
> 
> I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  I think you've said that you don't really pay attention to drink prices, but I'm not used to those kinds of prices.  Do you know if there's anywhere onsite (resorts, CityWalk, or parks) that offers happy hour deals or lower prices and wouldn't require me to sit at a non-kid-friendly bar with my kids sipping their cups of ice water. (We do actually like Florida water, but we're used to bad tap water.)  This may make me sound cheap, but I try to cut costs on some things so that we can splurge on others.



_Based on personal experiences, Bula Bar at rpr pool area has the discounted drinks from either 4 or 5:00 to
about 7 pm

I take full advantage of it

I believe the other hotels do similar deals_


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> My teenage daughter would love that spinner, but I don't think I could watch her on it or even know that she was going on it.  !
> 
> I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  I think you've said that you don't really pay attention to drink prices, but I'm not used to those kinds of prices.  Do you know if there's anywhere onsite (resorts, CityWalk, or parks) that offers happy hour deals or lower prices and wouldn't require me to sit at a non-kid-friendly bar with my kids sipping their cups of ice water. (We do actually like Florida water, but we're used to bad tap water.)  This may make me sound cheap, but I try to cut costs on some things so that we can splurge on others.



It looks terrifying!! But, yep, teens and adventure seekers will love it.......guess I’m not as big an adrenaline seeker as I thought.......lol........

Doesn’t make you sound cheap at all.......who doesn’t love happy hour 

There is a thread with a list of happy hour places.......will try and find it for you, but not sure how up to date it is.......

As Mac says, most of the hotel bars will have some kind of happy hour and I’m sure the places in Citywalk have the same.......

Will get back to you on the happy hour thread!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> LOL -- well, first, I've been hanging a lot with Davy and got behind on reading this.  Then, I first copied this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I could say:  <3  <3  <3
> 
> THEN, I saw this:
> BAWAHAHAHA!  I'm actually READING Star Wars: The Last Jedi right now.  Will probably watch one of them again tonight!  Tom and I are for sure soulmates!




I’m laughing right now!!!! Reading Star Wars???? Now, you know I love books like you do......but, I tried to read war and peace once.........couldn’t even make a dent in it.........that’s what I’d be like with SW books!! Although I now have a Christmas present idea..........never thought about getting him the books........now he’s a gentleman of leisure he’ll have the time to read them!! 

You need to book a trip to see Star Wars at Disney when it opens and I’ll send Tom along with you and Davy........doesn’t appeal to me in the slightest........but you all would have a blast!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Based on personal experiences, Bula Bar at rpr pool area has the discounted drinks from either 4 or 5:00 to
> about 7 pm
> 
> I take full advantage of it
> 
> I believe the other hotels do similar deals_



I don’t think I’ve ever been able to take advantage of Bula bar happy hour.........

I think we got discounted drinks in Margaritaville once........


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> My teenage daughter would love that spinner, but I don't think I could watch her on it or even know that she was going on it.  !
> 
> I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  I think you've said that you don't really pay attention to drink prices, but I'm not used to those kinds of prices.  Do you know if there's anywhere onsite (resorts, CityWalk, or parks) that offers happy hour deals or lower prices and wouldn't require me to sit at a non-kid-friendly bar with my kids sipping their cups of ice water. (We do actually like Florida water, but we're used to bad tap water.)  This may make me sound cheap, but I try to cut costs on some things so that we can splurge on others.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/happy-hour-universal-happy-hour-information.1934375/

This is the link to the thread for Happy Hour details...…

It is out of date, but no one has really updated it regularly...….but, it should give you an idea of what type of places you can get Happy hour deals at...….


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY MAY 21ST...……..*


*Always a sad feeling to wake and it`s your last day...……*

*We as usual awoke really early...….although neither of us could really be bothered moving yet...….I guess it was that feeling of trying to prolong the inevitable but eventually we dragged ourselves into the shower and got ready to go down for breakfast...…..we loved the view from our suite and opening the drapes we saw the morning was going to be lovely...….forecast for later wasn't so good, but for now we thought we`d have breakfast and head into the park for one or two rides before we checked out...…….*

*Breakfast was going to be the buffet from Amatista again...….we had really enjoyed it when we had eaten in there for breakfast, so for our last morning we thought it would be a nice end...…..*

*We got seated immediately......it was fairly quiet and had been quiet for most of our trip we had noticed. But, it was peaceful...…..the young lady looking after us was called Tia and she was very enthusiastic at taking care of us...….very friendly and she obviously enjoyed her job a lot...…..we told her we would be having the buffet and we would love coffee...…..*

*I started off with some smoked salmon which I love, and some very healthy grapes...……seems fair now and again...…..*









*Closely followed by those gorgeous little sausages and a few other items...…….*










*Tom meanwhile had gone up to the omelette station...…..this was fabulous!!! But, he decided against an omelette this time and went for sunny side up eggs and the usual selection of items.....I didn't take a picture of it for some reason. But, the guy who worked the omelette station was called Safari and he was the coolest guy ever!!!! He came from the Caribbean and got chatting to Tom about weather...…..Tom told him what our weather can be like and he just shook his head in disbelief and Tom said he even began to look cold hearing all about it...….he said, no he couldn't deal with that type of weather...….but, super nice guy and Tom said next time he`ll have the omelette……….*

*We chatted briefly some more to Tia and then paid the check and headed up to our room. We loved the scenery around this hotel...….so beautiful.....*































*We left a message on Skype for Kyle and told him we`d be back in an hour or so as we were going into IOA...…..he was on a day off today so was around, he messaged back to say he`d be there...…...so we got some sunscreen on and headed down to get the boat.*

*Thankfully there was one waiting to go, so we got on just before it left...….this was really going to be short visit.*

*We got in to IOA and it felt hotter than expected...….I said I`d fancy another shower before we left today now...…..but, we got in and it was busier than we expected for early on an Monday morning, not mobbed by any means, just busier. We went straight to Dr Doom and rode that a few times. We love this short but very sweet ride...….waiting to be propelled in the air is one of the best bits...….and then you`re off...…..you can see for miles up here...…..so much fun, albeit short. We did this ride 4 times today...….and looked forward to riding it again.*

*We walked straight on to Spiderman and we almost had the ride vehicle to ourselves...…..but, two women appeared just behind us and got on the back row.....we were on the front. And again, a fun ride...…….*

*We didn't bring a bag or camera for this visit, as it was just a quick dash...….but, we had enjoyed our quick blast of thrill ride for this trip......we didn't do The Hulk as we had eaten rather a lot for breakfast...…..next time.*

*We got the boat back to the hotel and it was almost empty...….and then we were back in the room. I* *got showered again......did my hair again as I did feel a little unkempt from the rides and early heat...….although to be honest on travel days, we don't really care as the flight doesn't do anybody any favours!!!!*

*But, we then Skyped Kyle and he answered straight away...…..he was doing so good!!!! We chatted for ages and he had some good stories for us today....*










*We said our goodbyes and happily mused we would see him tomorrow...…..he would be at work till 5pm next day, so we would have had our sleep before he came home...…..*

*We then began to pack up the final things we need to squeeze into these ever expanding suitcases. I hear some people say they only travel with hand luggage......not a clue how they do it for long trips...….although I don't have the inclination to do it at all...….I do know at times there have been a few unhappy passengers when folks hand luggage is a ridiculous size for the cabin......they try to squeeze it in and leaves little room for those that do have regular sized hand luggage...….but, not for us......we don't mind having hold luggage and it holds all our purchases easily.*

*We do manage to close the cases and give them a weigh...…..oops!!!!! Thankfully we are Premium on the flight so have the extra weight of 32 KG instead of 23KG. No worries there...……*

*Some last images of the room and our view...……*




























*We didn't need a late check out today as our flight was relatively early. Although we had been offered one, we could easily be out of the room for 11am, however they said it would be fine if we were later which was as always nice of them. But, we made it out for around 11.30 and made the sad walk of shame down to the lobby with our full to bursting suitcases...….*

*We went and sat in the empty StrongWater Bar...….no one minds you sitting in there during the day or out on the patio area...…..we were really just sorting out flight stuff and checking emails only to discover I wasn't receiving any at that point. We do sometimes have issues sending and receiving them while we are in America........The food and beverage manager Phil came over to chat to us and asked if there was anything he could get us, we thanked him and said no we were fine.....just sad to leave again...…..but we told him how much we had enjoyed our many visits this trip and on previous ones with both food and service. And of course the quality of the cocktails in particular!!! He did laugh when I said I thought I had now tried every one...….and was glad to hear it.....he was a very nice man who we had seen around a few times but had never spoken to him. But, it passed a good 20 minutes again, postponing the inevitable. *

*We began to head out of the hotel and felt sad despite knowing we`d be back soon, when we saw a smiling face approach us. It was the lovely Larry Beiderman again. How lovely to see him twice this trip...…...he certainly knew us this time......lol......we had a lovely chat with him and again told him how much we enjoyed our stays there...….he was as always happy to hear such wonderful things about their hotels......we have a hug and say our final goodbye for this trip and head out to the garage to load up the car. *

*We head up to the roof first to have a look at what the view is from up there...….we had meant to go up before but never got around to it. It was incredibly quiet...…..and the weather was indeed changing to a very dull sky...…..*



























*Aventura is going to look so cool when it`s all finished...….it doesn't tower too badly over the other hotels, but does look impressive. We are looking forward to seeing it when it`s open...….and the food looks to be very good!!!!*

*The newer value hotels are coming along too...….these are going to be incredibly popular with larger families.....and families in general......it looks to be a very bright and cheerful place to visit...…..*









*We get back in the car and start the journey to the airport. It`s always lovely to come up Universal Boulevard when we are arriving......it`s a whole other thing when we`re heading for the airport...…….*

*I try every time we leave to capture the Orlando Eye from a moving car as we pass......the first time I did it, it was dead centre…….don`t know how I managed it, but it looked good...…..and today I would try again...……*

*Not too bad from a vehicle doing 40mph!!! *








*Doesn't take long to get to the airport. We drop the car with Alamo and it`s so easy with them. No hassles or trying to say you have stuff to pay when you don`t. One of the many reasons we won`t use Dollar again!!! *

*Once we have emptied the vehicle its a short walk over to the terminal where we take our last gulps of fresh air for many hours!!!! *

*We find our carriers check in area...…...because we are a little later the line is huge...….they haven't started check in yet...….but we are in the Premium line and there are only 6 people in front of us.....this isn't going to be bad at all getting checked in. *

*A man wanders along and checks we are all Premium passengers in this line, we say yes we are, but four of the folks in front of us look a little annoyed to be asked and say no they are only "cattle class".... their words not mine. They are not very happy at having to move to join what is now a huge line for economy. *

*The signs are pretty clear what line it is, but they maybe didn't notice it. *

*It was only a few moments later when they opened check in and we got our bags weighed and checked when we handed in the Global Entry ticket we had been told to hand over as we left the country...….she said yes, we should give it to her...….we so hoped this was the right thing to do!!!! Got our boarding cards and then set off through to the food court to pass some time away...……*

*We were now a little puckish so we each got a slice of pizza as we didn't feel like a full meal. It was nice and filled a gap till we got on the plane. It is always so busy here...….checked my ipad and now I could get emails!!!! Not sure what delayed them...….but had a few to catch up on. *


















*I really like Orlando airport...…..and always take the same pictures just before we go through for our flight...……..
*
















*With Global Entry we had TSA Pre Check, so we joined a very short line and got through in no time at all...…...no shoes off or ipads out is so much easier but as I went through the scanner I got pulled aside for a swab of my clothes and one electrical item from my hand luggage...….then we were heading to the mini monorail...…….*

*Short and not so sweet ride this way...…..*

*We have a quick look around Duty Free and see quite a few things we would have...….we purchase a couple of bottles of brandy and will pick them up on the plane. *

*We notice the gate on our ticket is an unusual one, so we check the board and it does indeed say gate 90. We don't ever fly from there but we see some people from the line we were in so assume it must be right...….talk about following the herd!!!! However the gate is showing a flight to Peru  we figure then there must have been a mistake  and wrong gate has been put on our boarding card...……*

*Eventually we do wander down to the correct gate, to see a family of around 20 people who look as though they may be South American sitting at the gate for the Manchester flight...…..we speak to one of them and tell them there may have been a mix up...….they say they were just about to ask as none of us looked like we were heading to Peru...…..*

*Yes, they had mixed up the gates!!! *

*We are sitting with our backs to the gate and folks begin to line up all the way down the aisle...…..we are getting on first along with assistance passengers, then they board the plane from the ack in sections at a time......but, doesn't stop folks still lining up regardless where they are on the plane...…..*

*Again, we have to say excuse us as we try to get through the standing line despite them being asked to sit down...…..but, we get through and get on the plane...…..we had rather unusually moved seats on this flight. There had been a change of plane last minute, these things happen.....we still had extra leg room seats which we were happy about. However one woman got on the plane and began complaining rather noisily how unhappy she was being separated form her son......she said she had booked over a year ago...….nothing the flight crew could do really, especially as her son was an adult!!!! I expected to see a small child but it wasn't. We still like to sit together so I understood her annoyance, but no point in getting annoyed at Cabin Crew...…..*

*We took off on time thankfully, and rather surprisingly there was only one flight taking off in front of us...….we had seen sometimes 15 to 20 planes ahead...….but we would be off very prompt. And we were...…..another really good smooth take off...……*

*We got drinks almost immediately and I took advantage of this as Tom was driving at the other end. I also enjoyed his wine with dinner when it came around......I was trying to make sure I felt very sleepy for this flight...…...food was surprisingly good, it usually isn't as good coming home for some reason, but this was quite decent. I forget what it was now but I think it was chicken...…..*

*Flight was decent apart from the one child who squalled all the way. There`s always one. Joys of a night flight home from Orlando. I managed to sleep for a couple of hours....but, I have noise cancelling headphones, a neck pillow, eye mask and wrap the blanket around me so I`m toasty warm......although had to take it off as cabin was too hot. Soon as the lights were dimmed I was out. Not the comfiest of seats on this flight though...….they weren't the ones we were supposed to get though...but before long the lights were on and breakfast as it was, was being served...…..I didn't take it but did take some water. *

*We landed a little early, it was a nice bumpy landing which I love......…*

*Got off the plane quickly as we were exit row and walked the seemingly 10 mile walk to passport control...…..this is all automated now so you generally don't need to even speak to an officer unless there`s an issue I imagine. But, we were through in seconds and then began the wait for luggage. *

*Being Premium passengers, our luggage should have been among the first off. And although they weren't first, it wasn't a bad wait. However, one of our cases seemed to be wet on top...….we did the sniff test to see if it was the rum we had bought in Orlando......no alcohol smell......wondered if it was the olive oil...….but, again no. Looked as though they may have got a little wet waiting to get put on the flight. Phew...……*

*We stop off for breakfast at a place we have used before...….and the best cup of tea around!!!! Till we get home of course...….after drinking nothing but coffee for our trips......our first cup of tea is most welcome. And a real bacon sandwich...…...I love most things American......but we do tea and bacon so much better...…..*

*We head to the Radisson and collect our car. It`s a 10 minute walk from this terminal at most. Pick up the keyfobs and use the bathroom and get the car loaded up...…..get Tom`s phone turned on and send Kyle a txt to say we are home......he will see it when he checks his phone. *

*The sun is indeed shining and we set off the 3 hour plus journey back down the road home to the opposite side of the country...…….*

*Trying to stay awake is hard...…..Tom finds it fairly easy as he is driving so can stay alert, but finds it easier if I`m chatting to him...….not easy when your eyes are fighting to close. We had slept a little on the plane, but it`s never enough. *

*Finally we arrive and it is always nice to be home. We drop the cases between laundry room and kitchen and take the time to unpack all the washing which I have thoughtfully separated into bags this time...….I gave myself a pat on the back for being so organized with my laundry!!!! And even manage to stick the first load on...…..*

*Kyle had left the house tidy and clean.....he always does though...…..we did manage a cup of tea before we headed upstairs to conk out. *

*I did jump in the shower though as I felt that horrible way you feel after a long flight...….ready for a shower!!!! Normally I would worry it would waken me up, but no fear of that...….Tom went in after me and by the time he was out I was sound asleep...…*

*We slept for 3 hours and when the alarm went off I felt that horrible jetlag feeling of being a little nauseous, groggy and fighting the urge to crawl back into bed...…..*

*Downstairs we had another cuppa……..and sorted out all the purchases...….thankfully everything again survived with no breakages. We had been incredibly lucky and had never had anything ruined in flight. We set some things out on the kitchen worktops to be sorted out later and then separated what was for other people.*

*Kyle came home around 5.45pm and we hugged the life out of him...…..it was so good to see him and he looked so well. This job was definitely suiting him down to the ground...…..we love he still lives at home and I dread the day he tells me he`s buying his own place and will be off...….but, will deal with that at the time...……*

*We got Chinese food and enjoyed that, all the while catching up with each others stories...…...it is good to be back. We managed to stay awake till 11pm, so hoped that was late enough to curb serious jet lag...…..and we slept like logs. *


*That`s us for another trip. *

*Thank you so much for following along...……...I have enjoyed each and every comment from everyone who has posted. It makes it a real pleasure to write at times when you get such lovely remarks. *

*We had the most amazing trip again and enjoyed every second of it. Even the rain didn't manage to put a damper on our enjoyment...…..it was still a fabulous vacation. Hotel was fabulous and we are so looking forward to going back soon. *

*Thank you once again...…...I hope it was an enjoyable read...…….*


----------



## schumigirl

*Now that this trip is over and trip report has been completed for it too, it`s time for me to turn my attention to our next trip.*

*Last year after we got home from our September trip, we booked flights and The New York Palace for 5 nights this July. We had enjoyed our time in NY so much so Tom knew he wanted to go back and fairly quickly...….*

*We booked the hotel directly but this time booked The Towers within the hotel. Better rooms, designated check in area away from the regular check in desk and much higher floors. We knew last year we wanted to do that this time. Just because. *

*So with the hotel, flights and airport hotel sorted we were ready and just had to wait. *

*Fast Forward to arriving for our May trip at Sapphire Falls, we knew we wanted to come back and come back fairly quickly. We had our September and December trips booked and were staying at RPR. So we began to wonder should we add some nights on to our NY trip* *in July...…..why not.....we were fairly close to Orlando so it seemed silly not to fly down......we spoke to our friend when we arrived and he said, no problem...….so that was sorted...…..*

*We had to wait till we got home to amend our flights home from JFK to departing from MCO. I had checked the flight and there were Premium seats available. For now. *

*Meanwhile, I went online and booked our flights from JFK down to MCO. We again, booked with JetBlue......we really liked them last time. We managed to get a flight that suited us, extra space seats and one checked bag each for just under $500. We were happy with that. I swear if we were only a few hours flight time away, we`d be there every month!!! *

*Once we were home, I got on to the airline and did indeed change the flights from one to another, of course there is an amendment fee for this and the difference in flight cost.....but we did manage to get the Premium seats we wanted. *

*Now, we need a rental car. Costs of this can vary so much, but the companies we tend to use don't allow changes once it`s booked......I know some friends in the States can amend all the time if it comes up cheaper...….nah, once you`ve booked that's it. We thought it might be more expensive as it was peak summer time, but we managed to get a Premium SUV for around $650. Not bad at all. *

*So, we were all set. *

*As for plans, anyone who knows us knows we don't plan to within an inch of our life......we generally don't plan at all, except to meet friends. *

*NY we are going out to meet my family on the Saturday. We take the LIRR out to where they live and spend the day with my aunt, cousins and their husbands and kids. It was a lovely day last year, and we are looking forward to doing it again. *

*Rest of the time in NYC will be trying to stay cool!!!! Mum and I did a boat tour round the Island few years back, and I think Tom will enjoy that...….rest of the time will be whatever we wake up and decide to do. *

*We have seen all the major attractions we want to see, so may not bother doing things like ESB again...…..we`ll see. *

*Orlando will be pool time, relaxing and maybe some park time at night......looking forward to seeing the new nighttime show around the lagoon and doing some rides in the dark...….Dr Doom and RRR I mean you!!!! *

*We have a few trips organized, and I have to say I do get confused with what trip we`re talking about at times...…..so, the ones we have booked since last year are...…..*

*JULY......5 NIGHTS NYC/7 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…...5 SLEEPS *

*SEPTEMBER...…..19 NIGHTS RPR &HHN...…...67 SLEEPS*

*NOV/DEC WITH KYLE...…...10 NIGHTS RPR...…….144 SLEEPS*

*MARCH `19......14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...….243 SLEEPS*

*MAY`19...….14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…..304 SLEEPS *


*My husband taking early retirement was the best decision ever!!!! *


*So, that's my Pre Trip Report...…as much of one as I will ever do...….we of course get incredibly excited for all our trips, we plan among ourselves restaurant choices, places we might like to go......but we like to surprise ourselves too...…..*

*I`m sure there will be a trip report coming up when we get home...….although we don't plan to do much so it may be a very short one...……*

*But, for now...…...*


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> I’m laughing right now!!!! Reading Star Wars???? Now, you know I love books like you do......but, I tried to read war and peace once.........couldn’t even make a dent in it.........that’s what I’d be like with SW books!! Although I now have a Christmas present idea..........never thought about getting him the books........now he’s a gentleman of leisure he’ll have the time to read them!!
> 
> You need to book a trip to see Star Wars at Disney when it opens and I’ll send Tom along with you and Davy........doesn’t appeal to me in the slightest........but you all would have a blast!!



we plan on going to Disney in 2020!    Send Tom!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> we plan on going to Disney in 2020!    Send Tom!



lol...…..he`d be there in a heartbeat...…..

Can`t imagine the crowds though...…..


----------



## J'aime Paris

Another fantastic TR!  I always enjoy following along.

Thank you for sharing your vacations and knowledge with the Dis!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Another fantastic TR!  I always enjoy following along.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your vacations and knowledge with the Dis!!



Thank you so much!!!!

I was so glad to see you reading along.....and so glad you enjoyed it...……

it means a lot for you to say so...……


----------



## Monykalyn

Another great trip- yeah sucks about the rain and that we didn't get to meet up. Always next time lol!
Too bad about the plane switch too. But now you are just a few days away from another trip! Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Another great trip- yeah sucks about the rain and that we didn't get to meet up. Always next time lol!
> Too bad about the plane switch too. But now you are just a few days away from another trip! Yay!



Aww thanks MonyK…...yes, I was sorry our plans didn't quite work this time, but we have plenty of trips upcoming...so surely we`ll manage something in one of them...……

we were quite unlucky with meets with a few people this time, but these things happen...…..

Glad you enjoyed it, and yep......5 sleeps!!!


----------



## pattyw

Nice TR as always! You're very blessed to be able to travel so often! Your luggage is always packed!


----------



## I-4Bound

Another thoroughly enjoyable read! Can't wait to hear about the July adventures!


----------



## macraven

_It’s a very good thing that you have more trips set up for this year

Don’t know what I would do if you ever stopped writing and sharing your trip reports with us!

Have always enjoyed them_


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Nice TR as always! You're very blessed to be able to travel so often! Your luggage is always packed!



Thanks Patty. 

We are very lucky indeed to be able to travel so often from such a distance, and we appreciate every single trip. 

Yes, our luggage is quite the challenge every trip!


----------



## macraven

_I bet your luggage is as heavy when returning home as it is when you first go to Orlando_


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Another thoroughly enjoyable read! Can't wait to hear about the July adventures!



Awww thanks Andrea.........

I’m so pleased you enjoyed it.......

I still think about that night we met.........I wish we had longer to chat.......but I know what it’s like........maybe another time we’ll manage a proper chat.........

July coming right up.......although as I said, we have no plans so I may have nothing to write about.........

But, thank you for the lovely comments along the way, I do appreciate them all.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _It’s a very good thing that you have more trips set up for this year
> 
> Don’t know what I would do if you ever stopped writing and sharing your trip reports with us!
> 
> Have always enjoyed them_





macraven said:


> _I bet your luggage is as heavy when returning home as it is when you first go to Orlando_



Lol......yes, our luggage weight is a source of amusement to some people........we really don’t like shopping........

I am always thrilled you enjoy the trip reports..........it truly does mean a lot........

And as long as we travel.......I’ll write about them........you know me, I love writing, it is a genuine love of mine, although I’m no Shakespeare or Charles Dickens........

But, thank you too for the lovely comments along the way.........


----------



## macraven

_I spied Kyle.........!!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I spied Kyle.........!!_



Lol.........You win a special cocktail from me.........

Jack based of course........no lime!! 

He’s got to make an appearance in them all now, in some way......


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for another wonderful trip report Carole...I'm so glad you're going back soon so we can share in your next adventure.

Kyle is kind of like Alfred Hitchcock in your trip report or Stan Lee in the Marvel movies...yep...I agree he needs to be in all of them


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........You win a special cocktail from me.........
> 
> Jack based of course........no lime!!
> 
> He’s got to make an appearance in them all now, in some way......



_You do know I also love Crown Royal and Jim Beam and the bottle of this month is Knobb Creek......_


----------



## macraven

*JULY......5 NIGHTS NYC/7 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…...5 SLEEPS *

*SEPTEMBER...…..19 NIGHTS RPR &HHN...…...67 SLEEPS*

*NOV/DEC WITH KYLE...…...10 NIGHTS RPR...…….144 SLEEPS*

*MARCH `19......14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...….243 SLEEPS*

*MAY`19...….14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…..304 SLEEPS 



*
_Well, when are you going to list the rest of 2019 trips...._


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> .we really don’t like shopping


I take for granted your favorite places. And I truly don't like shopping. probably because some of those stores I can spend waaaayyy more than I should .

Your September dates are towards end of month, correct?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for another wonderful trip report Carole...I'm so glad you're going back soon so we can share in your next adventure.
> 
> Kyle is kind of like Alfred Hitchcock in your trip report or Stan Lee in the Marvel movies...yep...I agree he needs to be in all of them



Lol......that is funny!! I love Alfred Hitchcock movies and as a kid loved to watch out for his appearances.......

Thanks Vicki, I’m happy you enjoyed it......always good to hear! Yep, next one just around the corner........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You do know I also love Crown Royal and Jim Beam and the bottle of this month is Knobb Creek......_





I’ll work on a cocktail with all 3 in it..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> *JULY......5 NIGHTS NYC/7 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…...5 SLEEPS *
> 
> *SEPTEMBER...…..19 NIGHTS RPR &HHN...…...67 SLEEPS*
> 
> *NOV/DEC WITH KYLE...…...10 NIGHTS RPR...…….144 SLEEPS*
> 
> *MARCH `19......14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...….243 SLEEPS*
> 
> *MAY`19...….14 NIGHTS SAPPHIRE FALLS...…..304 SLEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _Well, when are you going to list the rest of 2019 trips...._




Lol......you know me so well..........

Well, next year think it’ll be only 4 trips to America with our September trip starting off in Vegas I believe.......maybe 4 nights there although an 8 hour time difference is quite daunting to only spend 4 nights there........then back to Orlando for 3 weeks.......

And December again for a 10 night Christmas trip.........

July we are looking at Iceland as that’s the only country in Europe we haven’t been to that we want to visit........although we do fancy going back to Switzerland too........love it there! 

We just haven’t booked flights yet which is why I haven’t listed them.........Virgin Atlantic only let you book 11 months out........so have to wait unless we go with someone else...... but for the flight to Vegas we do want to fly Virgin. 

Think that covers flight holidays..........


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I take for granted your favorite places. And I truly don't like shopping. probably because some of those stores I can spend waaaayyy more than I should .
> 
> Your September dates are towards end of month, correct?



Yep, my cousins in Long Island finds it funny I enjoy so many stores that are every day to them........oh yes, I claim to not be a shopper, but my actions make that a little unbelievable..........

We arrive Sept 13th and leave October 2nd..........


----------



## Owlpost23

Always a delight to read about your adventures! Can't wait for your next one!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Always a delight to read about your adventures! Can't wait for your next one!



Thank you so much!!

I’m happy you enjoyed it.........and yep, 4 more sleeps till we leave for next one........

So excited!!


----------



## Lynne G

So nice when you have no issues coming home.  

Fabulous report!  

Safe travels this month, and looking forward to a report of the July trip.

Would be nice to meet ya someday, but I tend to go the first 2 weeks of October.  After my 2 are in college next year, maybe a Spring trip will be in the cards.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> So nice when you have no issues coming home.
> 
> Fabulous report!
> 
> Safe travels this month, and looking forward to a report of the July trip.
> 
> Would be nice to meet ya someday, but I tend to go the first 2 weeks of October.  After my 2 are in college next year, maybe a Spring trip will be in the cards.



Thanks Lynne........glad you enjoyed it also........

Yep, hopefully July trip will be up not long after we’re home........I like to get them done as quick as possible.......

And thank you for the lovely comments along the way........always nice to read.........


----------



## jump00

Another fabulous trip report!!!   Have a great vacation in NY and Universal  - safe travels

We are off to Clearwater for 10 days this Friday - Beach time


----------



## ckmiles

Another excellent trip report!  I thoroughly enjoyed it!  thank you for sharing!


I see your plan is for Vegas next year.  I love Vegas (and I dont gamble)- the last time I was there it was for NYE and it snowed!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Another fabulous trip report!!!   Have a great vacation in NY and Universal  - safe travels
> 
> We are off to Clearwater for 10 days this Friday - Beach time



Thank you so much!! I’m glad you enjoyed it.......and yep, NYC and Universal just around the corner........

Clearwater is beautiful........we do like it there!!! And 10 days of beach time sounds incredibly relaxing........have you made many plans or is it a play it as you feel like type of trip........


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Another excellent trip report!  I thoroughly enjoyed it!  thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> I see your plan is for Vegas next year.  I love Vegas (and I dont gamble)- the last time I was there it was for NYE and it snowed!



Thanks ck.........that makes me so happy you enjoyed reading along........it’s a pleasure! 

It snowed!!! Lol........NYE must have been spectacular to see there.........the hotels alone are where we could spend 5 days looking around without doing anything else........how long did you spend there??? 

We don’t gamble usually, but will certainly have a go at a few things......have no clue how to play anything!!! But, we’ll learn quick I’m sure.......

Kyle taught me how to play poker last year......well, he tried!! I wasn’t very good at it.........but to have a go at some of the things Vegas has to offer looks amazing! 

But, so many other things to do there too........one friend in Orlando is a regular visitor there, so will be picking his brain as to where he would suggest we go........looking forward to it.........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Well, next year think it’ll be only 4 trips to America with our September trip starting off in Vegas I believe





schumigirl said:


> July we are looking at Iceland as that’s the only country in Europe we haven’t been to that we want to visit........although we do fancy going back to Switzerland too........love it there!



Sounds amazing!


----------



## angryduck71

I always feel like you're saying good-bye to me when your trip report ends!  Can't wait to hear about NYC and next Orlando stop!  I've spent all week wishing I were in England (Wimbledon and I wouldn't mind being around the excitement around World Cup, although I'm not a big soccer fan).


----------



## tammy

Thank you for sharing your wonderful trip with us.  Looking forward to the next trips.  Take care!


----------



## Tink2Day

See you're


schumigirl said:


> Thanks ck.........that makes me so happy you enjoyed reading along........it’s a pleasure!
> 
> It snowed!!! Lol........NYE must have been spectacular to see there.........the hotels alone are where we could spend 5 days looking around without doing anything else........how long did you spend there???
> 
> We don’t gamble usually, but will certainly have a go at a few things......have no clue how to play anything!!! But, we’ll learn quick I’m sure.......
> 
> Kyle taught me how to play poker last year......well, he tried!! I wasn’t very good at it.........but to have a go at some of the things Vegas has to offer looks amazing!
> 
> But, so many other things to do there too........one friend in Orlando is a regular visitor there, so will be picking his brain as to where he would suggest we go........looking forward to it.........


See you're heading close to my neck of the woods....Vegas is about an hour flight from my home, good thing since I HATE flying. We just went in February (it was freezing..about 70 with wind)for my Mom's 90th birthday and went the year before that in September (it was in the high 90's).  It sure has changed over the last 60+ years when we'd stop by on our way to Disneyland every year....went from the Mafia to Corporate.
Be sure to try the High Roller (Vegas version of the London Eye)....it's the tallest one in the world I believe. Much taller than the one in London or Orlando.  Also take the tour to the top of the fake Eiffel tower (at Paris Hotel) a gorgeous view of the strip, mountains (their version of a mountain anyway), desert and everything.
We spent 5 days last trip and still didn't see all of the hotels...we do gamble though.  We have MANY casinos in my home State and they're all 'VEGAS STYLE'.
Hope you have a great time in July. Not sure about the heat though, even though you love it.
 Our heatwave finally broke a bit...only 92 I think.  Of course it's  dry heat...


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Sounds amazing!



Yep! 

Haven’t been to Europe for a while, we used to go very regularly for trips as well to Grand Prix’s.......but we love Switzerland so it’ll be a decision between that and Iceland. 

Plenty of time to think about that one........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I always feel like you're saying good-bye to me when your trip report ends!  Can't wait to hear about NYC and next Orlando stop!  I've spent all week wishing I were in England (Wimbledon and I wouldn't mind being around the excitement around World Cup, although I'm not a big soccer fan).



Oh I wouldn’t say goodbye to you Alice........

I used to watch Wimbledon back in the days where tennis players had actual personalities........John McEnroe, Jimmy Connors (my favourite) and Ilie Nastase.........gosh how old am I!!! Tennis was more fun then........haven’t even glanced at it in years.........but folks that go to it say it’s a lot of fun! As for the World Cup........detest football.......but it’s a huge thing over here.........and folks say it’s because Scotland aren’t in it and England are......eh, no......still wouldn’t care!! I just find it so boring.......but I know what you mean about the excitement.......

Yep, next one right around the corner now.........can’t wait!! And I’m so glad you enjoyed this one too........


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful trip with us.  Looking forward to the next trips.  Take care!



tammy, thank you so much!! 

It means a lot you enjoyed it........glad to have you reading along.........

You take care too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> See you're
> 
> See you're heading close to my neck of the woods....Vegas is about an hour flight from my home, good thing since I HATE flying. We just went in February (it was freezing..about 70 with wind)for my Mom's 90th birthday and went the year before that in September (it was in the high 90's).  It sure has changed over the last 60+ years when we'd stop by on our way to Disneyland every year....went from the Mafia to Corporate.
> Be sure to try the High Roller (Vegas version of the London Eye)....it's the tallest one in the world I believe. Much taller than the one in London or Orlando.  Also take the tour to the top of the fake Eiffel tower (at Paris Hotel) a gorgeous view of the strip, mountains (their version of a mountain anyway), desert and everything.
> We spent 5 days last trip and still didn't see all of the hotels...we do gamble though.  We have MANY casinos in my home State and they're all 'VEGAS STYLE'.
> Hope you have a great time in July. Not sure about the heat though, even though you love it.
> Our heatwave finally broke a bit...only 92 I think.  Of course it's  dry heat...




Lol......mafia to corporate sounds so fascinating doesn’t it!!! I love the history of Vegas!! 

We have a few ideas so far, but the high roller is one of them........and the fake Eiffel Tower as we don’t want to visit Paris any longer, but the Eiffel Tower has special memories for us.......Tom proposed to me up there.......and of course looking forward to doing a bit of gambling.........we are going to lose so much money!!!! 

But the hotels, we are looking forward to having a mooch around them.........

Yes, the heat will be extreme again in July for us......been a long time since we visited in July........but, plan lazy days and park time at night........September we’ll concentrate more on the parks again........but thank you, we’ll do our best to have a blast!! 

You have only 92!!! Sounds bliss to me.......but, we have 66F today........lol......no difference........


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Thank you so much!! I’m glad you enjoyed it.......and yep, NYC and Universal just around the corner........
> 
> Clearwater is beautiful........we do like it there!!! And 10 days of beach time sounds incredibly relaxing........have you made many plans or is it a play it as you feel like type of trip........



We haven’t made any real plans - my DH loves the beach ( walks up and down the beach for long stretches.....) BUT - I just bought Busch Garden tickets yesterday!!! - as our DD is coming and this will be a fun diversion   If we can swing it at the end of August I would love to head to Universal and the RPR for a week. Fingers crossed.

Can’t wait to hear about your next adventure


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> We haven’t made any real plans - my DH loves the beach ( walks up and down the beach for long stretches.....) BUT - I just bought Busch Garden tickets yesterday!!! - as our DD is coming and this will be a fun diversion   If we can swing it at the end of August I would love to head to Universal and the RPR for a week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Can’t wait to hear about your next adventure



Oh that sounds perfect!!! Love the beach too........but it sounds idyllic, Clearwater is beautiful.

Busch Garden is supposed to be fabulous, you’ll have a blast there and your daughter will love it too! 

Oh yes, fingers crossed you get your week at Universal and RPR!! Will definitely send good wishes for that trip to happen.......


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Oh that sounds perfect!!! Love the beach too........but it sounds idyllic, Clearwater is beautiful.
> 
> Busch Garden is supposed to be fabulous, you’ll have a blast there and your daughter will love it too!
> 
> Oh yes, fingers crossed you get your week at Universal and RPR!! Will definitely send good wishes for that trip to happen.......


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @schumigirl! I've been an infrequent visitor here, but I have been stopping by and reading your reports!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I did not get the details on your upcoming trip, but I hope you have a wonderful time!

We probably won't make it back to Orlando until October for just a weekend and then again at Christmas. We recently made a week-long road trip to Atlanta and Chattanooga.  It was a great time!


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


> Thanks ck.........that makes me so happy you enjoyed reading along........it’s a pleasure!
> 
> It snowed!!! Lol........NYE must have been spectacular to see there.........the hotels alone are where we could spend 5 days looking around without doing anything else........how long did you spend there???
> 
> We don’t gamble usually, but will certainly have a go at a few things......have no clue how to play anything!!! But, we’ll learn quick I’m sure.......
> 
> Kyle taught me how to play poker last year......well, he tried!! I wasn’t very good at it.........but to have a go at some of the things Vegas has to offer looks amazing!
> 
> But, so many other things to do there too........one friend in Orlando is a regular visitor there, so will be picking his brain as to where he would suggest we go........looking forward to it.........



NYE in Vegas was crazy- the close down the strip to any cars and everyone parties in the street!

I once dated a guy who was a big craps player and he taught me.  But I doubt I could remember much of anything now.

I agree with Tink2Day- the high roller is really fun.  When we went we got the bar car- which serves unlimited drinks for the entire ride-needless to say we made sure we enjoyed!

I also enjoy the Cirque shows.  Some of them are so breathtaking (Love, O, Mystere)  

And Touring the hotels is amazing.  The lobbies with their artwork and conservatories- amazing.  You are going to have such an amazing time!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hey @schumigirl! I've been an infrequent visitor here, but I have been stopping by and reading your reports!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I did not get the details on your upcoming trip, but I hope you have a wonderful time!
> 
> We probably won't make it back to Orlando until October for just a weekend and then again at Christmas. We recently made a week-long road trip to Atlanta and Chattanooga.  It was a great time!



JaxDad........infrequent or not you are always welcome........

Thank you so much......I appreciate the comments, and glad to read you enjoyed them.........and thank you, we will certainly try to have fun.......

We leave a Friday for 5 nights in the New York Palace, then down to Orlando for a sneaky week.........

How lovely you had a week away and had such a great time......Atlanta sounds quite a cool place to visit.........and I do know where Chattanooga is now.........that’s another of those places as a kid I thought was made up like Sheboygan and Schenectady lol.......honestly........thought they were cartoon places!! 

October and Christmas are perfect times to visit.........I know you’ll have a blast on those trips too........we are there November 29th till December 9th this year.......we decided a week wasn’t long enough last year at Christmas, and as Kyle will be on that trip with us we plan to add in the KSC that visit......we are all Space geeks!! 

Again, thanks so much for reading and the nice comments........


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> NYE in Vegas was crazy- the close down the strip to any cars and everyone parties in the street!
> 
> I once dated a guy who was a big craps player and he taught me.  But I doubt I could remember much of anything now.
> 
> I agree with Tink2Day- the high roller is really fun.  When we went we got the bar car- which serves unlimited drinks for the entire ride-needless to say we made sure we enjoyed!
> 
> I also enjoy the Cirque shows.  Some of them are so breathtaking (Love, O, Mystere)
> 
> And Touring the hotels is amazing.  The lobbies with their artwork and conservatories- amazing.  You are going to have such an amazing time!




I think that sounds amazing at New Years.......it’s one of these places that you really have to be there to experience it.......bit like Times Square.....but New Years there is not for me......far too crowded and cramped!!

Oh I love the sound of the bar car..........right up our street!! I don’t like heights, but I can do the various eyes around the country........that one would be spectacular at night I imagine.........don’t think I’d have the guts to do the rides at the top of the tower, especially the one that looks like you are flying off the side of the building...... Yes to the rollercoaster and the one that is similar to Dr Doom......they look like fun!!!

Yep, it’s a long way off yet, but already looking forwards to trying a new city out.........and yes to a bit of gambling and cocktails..........


----------



## Disneymom2kiddos

Wonderful trip report as usual! I look forward to them all.   Can't wait to read the next one!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disneymom2kiddos said:


> Wonderful trip report as usual! I look forward to them all.   Can't wait to read the next one!  Have a great trip!!



Awww thanks so much!!! 

I’m so happy you enjoyed reading it........and than you for the lovely comments.......I do appreciate them.......

And yep, we’ll certainly try and have a blast.........


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Fantastic report as always, you have gotten us all excited for September

Will definitely plan to say hello when we are there, perhaps a beverage in Strongwater tavernwhich you have also made us want to frequent


----------



## wilma-bride

Hi Carole, I am only on page 7 so far but just wanted to let you know I am reading along and enjoying it like I normally do.  I just wanted to ask if you missed the Express Passes while staying at SF this time? Gary and I are in the midst of planning a trip next summer, debating on giving SF or Aventura a try but wondering if we will miss having the Express Passes.  Since I know you normally stay at RPR, I thought I would ask whether you found that you missed them or not?


----------



## wilma-bride

OK, so now I am on page 9 and I see that you DID have EP.  So now I'm confused, presumably that was a little special for you and Tom, because you are such good customers   I think we will still give it a try since we are planning to stay 10 days so won't be too worried about doing rides constantly.


----------



## macraven

_Anyone can buy the ep

They are one time only usage per day/park and unlimited usage each day


Schumi is not home
She started another vacation to the states and not sure how often she will check the boards 

Tomorrow starts the New York vacation. 
And end of the week back to Orlando _


----------



## wilma-bride

macraven said:


> _Anyone can buy the ep
> 
> They are one time only usage per day/park and unlimited usage each day
> 
> 
> Schumi is not home
> She started another vacation to the states and not sure how often she will check the boards
> 
> Tomorrow starts the New York vacation.
> And end of the week back to Orlando _



Hey mac, yes I'm aware that you can buy the EP.  That wouldn't work for us, since when we are on site we often just pop into the parks for an hour or two, it would be a complete waste of money, unless there was some kind of 'add on' we could put on our tickets to allow us EP each day we needed it (and, yes, I am aware that there is an AP type that offers after 4pm EP)

Since Carole and Tom often tour the parks in the way that we do, popping in and out of the parks when they feel like it, I wondered how they had coped without the EP, but then saw they did have it.  No biggie, was just looking for her take on touring in that way without EP, then read on through the trippie and saw they did have it so added to my first reply


----------



## Dynamoliz

Thanks once again for sharing your life with us. I always enjoy reading along. I blame you for my increased wine consumption lol ... I almost never make it through an installment without having to go pour myself a nice glass to read along with. In fact often I would just pour a glass and THEN open up your next report lol ... saves me a trip up and down the stairs as soon as I get to your cocktail hour description, ha!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Thanks CAROLE for the awesome trip report, really enjoyed it!

Enjoy New York City and Orlando!


----------



## jocelyn6

Such a terrific trip report! Looking forward to reading up on all of your next adventures! Also hoping that we can make a meet-up happen in March....


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Fantastic report as always, you have gotten us all excited for September
> 
> Will definitely plan to say hello when we are there, perhaps a beverage in Strongwater tavernwhich you have also made us want to frequent



Hey!

Good to see you........

September is just around the corner........we are counting the days for that trip too.........yes, hope to be able to bump into you when we’re there.........there’s a lot of us there at the same time, we should aim for a mass Dis meet......lol........

StrongWater is fun! May end up there tonight.........


----------



## schumigirl

wilma-bride said:


> Hi Carole, I am only on page 7 so far but just wanted to let you know I am reading along and enjoying it like I normally do.  I just wanted to ask if you missed the Express Passes while staying at SF this time? Gary and I are in the midst of planning a trip next summer, debating on giving SF or Aventura a try but wondering if we will miss having the Express Passes.  Since I know you normally stay at RPR, I thought I would ask whether you found that you missed them or not?





wilma-bride said:


> OK, so now I am on page 9 and I see that you DID have EP.  So now I'm confused, presumably that was a little special for you and Tom, because you are such good customers   I think we will still give it a try since we are planning to stay 10 days so won't be too worried about doing rides constantly.





wilma-bride said:


> Hey mac, yes I'm aware that you can buy the EP.  That wouldn't work for us, since when we are on site we often just pop into the parks for an hour or two, it would be a complete waste of money, unless there was some kind of 'add on' we could put on our tickets to allow us EP each day we needed it (and, yes, I am aware that there is an AP type that offers after 4pm EP)
> 
> Since Carole and Tom often tour the parks in the way that we do, popping in and out of the parks when they feel like it, I wondered how they had coped without the EP, but then saw they did have it.  No biggie, was just looking for her take on touring in that way without EP, then read on through the trippie and saw they did have it so added to my first reply



Lol........yep, I think that about covers it! 

You should do fine without EP if you don’t mind queuing........you have a long visit there, so should be good! 

To be honest, we wouldn’t be without EP......but we detest standing in line for anything.........I do sometimes deserve the name Princess more than I’ll admit........

We did notice these last few days we’ve been here regular lines are awful........Minions was a 75 minute wait when we went into Studios this morning. 

But, happy planning for your trip........


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamoliz said:


> Thanks once again for sharing your life with us. I always enjoy reading along. I blame you for my increased wine consumption lol ... I almost never make it through an installment without having to go pour myself a nice glass to read along with. In fact often I would just pour a glass and THEN open up your next report lol ... saves me a trip up and down the stairs as soon as I get to your cocktail hour description, ha!



You are so welcome..........

I love your style reading along..........lol.......have to admit I usually have a glass in my hand if I’m doing trip report at night.......

I’m glad you enjoyed it though and thank you for the lovely comments.........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Thanks CAROLE for the awesome trip report, really enjoyed it!
> 
> Enjoy New York City and Orlando!



Thank you so much!! 

Loved NYC again........we did hardly anything but it was fabulous........think we’re done with NY for a few years though..........on to Vegas next.........

And Orlando is fabulous as always! 

I’m glad you enjoyed reading along........I have so much to catch up on when I get home, including your report that I’ve fallen behind on.............


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Such a terrific trip report! Looking forward to reading up on all of your next adventures! Also hoping that we can make a meet-up happen in March....



Thanks Jocelyn........

Yes, I hope we can meet up next March.......that would be lovely.......it was a shame we didn’t manage it last time.....but, so glad you enjoyed this one! 

Thanks for reading along and happy planning for your next trip.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Loved NYC again........we did hardly anything but it was fabulous........think we’re done with NY for a few years though..........on to Vegas next.........
> 
> And Orlando is fabulous as always!
> 
> I’m glad you enjoyed reading along........I have so much to catch up on when I get home, including your report that I’ve fallen behind on.............



Lol I knew a vegas trip would eventually bubble to the surface!  Heck, you’re out that far, make a pit stop for a few nights, then head onto CA. . 

Nice to see you check in ‘live’


----------



## houseofthrees

It was so nice to meet you both!  My husband couldn't believe we just ran into you guys like that.  I tend to be a bit unobservant here at home, but I somehow have a knack for spotting people in the parks.  Glad you guys made it back before the rain.  I was worried my talking would have caused you guys to miss the boat.  I think we managed to get one ride in before the weather shut the water rides down and forced us to go have lunch instead, lol. 



schumigirl said:


> *The ride on the train is short and sweet...…..we were in a full compartment and usually people chat, but not today. The family we were with didn't utter one word the whole time...…..I was glad it was a short ride. When we got off I commented that was two sets of people that had been a little off colour today...…..I much prefer people who chat and are friendly...…...but, we got off and were glad to be off the train today...….*
> 
> *We stop of course for the obligatory picture beside the engine...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As we walk down towards the exit I almost ran into a resident of Hogsmeade...…..I was looking down into my bag and looked up and he was in front of me smiling...…...I love the staying in character acts that these guys partake in...…….it makes conversations a lot of fun albeit, a little odd at times...….he was very nice and asked for a picture...…...well, of course...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> We had just got a little further on when the conductor started talking to us...…..and again, in character although I did recognize his regular accent through the exaggerated Potter speak...…..the young lady was lovely and asked if we were from the Highlands of Scotland, told her no not really but we did visit up that area a lot. She said she knew someone who was from there and we sounded the same...…..I wouldn't have said so, but people hear accents differently at times...…..we again, managed a few pictures with the Conductor and another TM. They are always so happy to stop and chat or have their picture taken which is lovely...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The conductor was heading for his position in front of the train in Hogsmeade and we had a nice chat with him as we walked, and of course he was from Hogsmeade when we asked where he was from, but did get a hint of where he may have been from in another life...…..very nice man and perfectly cast as a jolly train conductor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had popped my hat on at this point as the heat and surprising humidity was turning me into Monica from friends...…….everyone remembers that episode...….I tried to flatten it down as best I could...….but no more pictures without the hat today till I had showered...……..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom assured me very nicely of course it wasn't that bad...….but it felt bad!!!! And with the beetroot red face...…..well, ladies know...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was a little busier here, but still not the crowds we had anticipated......this was definitely a good time of year to visit...……*
> 
> *We do love to have a nosey around to little corners not many people wander to, and round the back of the sweet shop is a little area with some cute details that you could easily miss...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We were just going to leave when we thought we would quickly go and join the EP line for FJ...….we said we weren't bothered by rides today, but since we were here we might as well...…..the EP line wasn't bad at all, and we did enjoy one ride on it today and then headed out. FJ is such a fabulous ride...….despite having screens it is impressive...…...I could give the spider bit a miss though...…..of course we all know they aren't real and killjoys will say they don't look remotely real...…...but, there is something a little creepy about them...…...and people that have genuine phobias of them, it wont be nice regardless of how not life like they actually are.*
> 
> 
> *We wander down and buy some bottled water before we leave Potter...…...it was welcome as it was ice cold. We can`t or should I say don't want to drink the water from fountains.....we think it is disgusting and will happily buy bottled to drink. Some folks don't seem to mind the taste, but yuk......not for us...…..so we enjoyed that before wandering into Seuss Landing...…...we were also starting to feel a little hungry now, despite the donut sundae...…..*
> 
> 
> *We didn't spend a long time in Seuss today, but did manage a few pictures...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are however some very odd little areas even for Seuss...…...the giraffe looks a little...….startled!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the way out we pass what is the most under rated restaurant in IOA...…...Confisco Grille is an amazing little place and food is always first class. But, although we were tempted to just eat here today, we passed and headed out of the park...……but if you are thinking of trying it out, have a go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can feel the weather changing as the day goes on...….humidity is building all the time and feels hotter than earlier...….so we head for the boat as we think the rain is imminent...…..as we are marching unceremoniously towards the boats we hear a voice shout us...…..at first I didn't notice, but Tom said someone is shouting us...…….I turned and it was fellow SAN thread poster houseofthrees…...well, her husband was the one shouting...….lol...….we both knew each other would be there and they were staying at PB. It`s always nice to meet folks you chat to online, and over the years we have met many folks and became good friends with almost everyone we have had the pleasure to meet...…….*
> 
> *So, to be able to put a face to a name is nice too. We had a lovely chat and a good catch up with what we were both doing on our trips...…..it was lovely meeting them all, such a nice family...….and lovely children too.....although young adults I suppose would be a better description...…..we chatted some more and then they were heading in to water rides I believe...…...we said our goodbyes and went for the boat. But, it was a genuine pleasure to meet such a lovely family...……*
> 
> *It did feel like rain at that point, but it didn't come to anything...…...so we got the boat back home and glanced at the rather ominous clouds building as we entered the hotel...……..although by the time we got up to our room, it seemed to have brightened up a little...….but forecast was heavy rain again for later...*
> 
> *We showered and got changed, then headed out to O`Charleys on Turkey Lake Road, it takes only 5 minutes really to get there, but by now my tummy is rumbling like thunder...…….*
> 
> *We get in the pleasantly cool car with being under shade. and make the short drive down the road...….....we get seated immediately and the young lady taking care of us is lovely. We order a strawberry lemonade each and I also have the N`awlins hurricane....I`d had that cocktail before and it was so nice...…..*
> 
> *We really like it in here...…...food and service are always excellent...…..although we do tend to be a little boring in our choices in here...…..but, we did have a good search of the menu for alternatives to our usual...……*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is a fairly local sports bar according to the waitress......they do get tourists of course, but for the most part it does feel local...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As she brings our drinks we do rather predictably order what we had the last time we were here...…...Tom opts for the Santa Fe Tilapia and sticks with the side of rice choice as he enjoyed it last time......not usually a rice eater is my husband. I go for the Nashville hot chicken sandwich...…...this is hot!!!! Never disappoints or makes me wish it was hotter...…..it`s about perfect. And the chicken is lovely even with the hot spice you can taste how nice the meat is. *
> 
> *She also brings us the hottest rolls ever......straight from the oven and you can tell......we can barely touch them...…..but, they are the sweetest tasting rolls ever......and of course as I am literally starving right now, we both tuck in and enjoy them...….although we did stop at one each......why, I`m not quite sure, but we do...….*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When the food arrives it is divine. For basically a sports bar, the food is excellent...…..Tom`s fish is delicate and so tasty......I do get a taste, but I know how much he is enjoying it as I don't get offered a second piece ...….I love when he enjoys food like that...……*
> 
> *My chicken was exceptional...…...I don't really eat the bun, but today ate a little of the bottom of it as it was tasty, but the chicken was or maybe it was my imagination, but it felt hotter than normal...…..but gorgeous!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our waitress checked on us and we told her it was delicious......she then asked if we had been in before, we said yes we had been in a few times...…..and always came back again. The manager also came to check everything was ok and we didn't need anything...….we had met him before and he seemed like a real nice guy. Good service is so important and that is one thing that will bring us back to a place again. Along with good food too of course...……*
> 
> *We paid the check and went outside to see the clouds were indeed looming...…….*
> 
> *We had to make a quick stop in to WalMart before heading off and the sky was indeed heavy...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We were spending an hour or so with a friend today, so that took care of the rest of the afternoon.*
> 
> 
> *We popped back to our room after our meeting and were in Strongwater Bar soon after...…...rain was now bouncing down, but, we still debated driving somewhere for dinner tonight...…...Tom said we had to make up our mind before we ordered any drinks as he would have a coke if we were going out...….we looked at each other and thought.....nah, lets just stay here tonight again...…..so that's what we did...……*
> 
> *We then ordered a rum revival for me, this was becoming a real favourite of mine...…..and Tom had a Bud...……I do look a little puddled in this picture!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We love this place!!!! I`m sure readers will know that already...….but, it`s like an episode of Cheers at times...….so many familiar faces and of course good food and drinks...…...we have this one though and head back up to our room to Skype Kyle...…..we tell Jason we`ll be back down later for food...….he was surprised to see us leave after only one drink...…...he should know by now!!!! *
> 
> *Room is so dark as rain is now incredibly heavy...….we were glad to be staying in...….as we walked in the door a family passed us drenched and moaning badly about having missed more park time with the weather...….I felt so bad for them, we had seen them in the elevator and they told us they had three days vacation here. I thought maybe they had some more time at Disney, but nope, this was their trip. Such a shame.*
> 
> *We get the ipad out and send Kyle a message we are in room...…..it was almost 11pm now in the UK, but we wanted to make sure we would be around when he was home...…..he replied immediately and we had a lovely chat to him. Always good to hear his stories from work and love to see how he still enthuses about his job...…..we did show him the rain out of the window and even he was surprised how bad it was and that he could see clearly how bad it was...….they had been enjoying some rather nice weather...…..lol.....typical!!!!*
> 
> *We chatted for around 30 minutes, and then Kyle was yawning, so we said our goodbyes and said we would try and Skype at the airport Monday, if not we would see him Tuesday...…..*
> 
> *At that the turndown lady appeared......we told her not to bother with the drapes, but we would take the water...…they are ideal to have in the fridge.....she gave us a couple more tonight too.*
> 
> *Not sure why, but I had another shower and got changed...…...Tom thought he might as well do the same...…….so we called the turndown lady back and asked for some more towels...….of course we could, she would pop back down with them in a few moments...…..and she did. We don't usually see the turndown people but it`s a nice thing to get.*
> 
> *Now we were changed we headed back down to our favourite bar...…...it was busier now, Saturday night and they had the singer on from our previous visits......she had such a good voice, and they weren't too loud...….how old do I sound...…..lol...…..we got a table and began to choose what we would have...….we actually ordered more food than we really needed if I`m honest, but its all so good!!!!*
> 
> *We first decided as we had some red wine in the room, we would order a bottle of red tonight too...…..so we chose one we knew we liked and enjoyed a glass of that before we ordered food...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We opted finally for the Florida Ceviche which I loved as it was spicy, and Tom chose the Choripapa which was a new one we hadn't tried before...….it was potato confit, chicken chorizo,spicy tomato sauce and a salsa...…..he also brought us our usual bowl of spicy mix too...…..*
> 
> *As the food arrived we both eyed Tom`s dish which I wasn't sure about...….then we looked at the ceviche and saw it was the wrong one......they had sent the Caribbean ceviche instead...…...it hadn't been Jason that brought the food, but we caught his eye and told them the error...…..he said he`d be right back......Tom had started trying his dish and thought it was lovely......I wasn't so sure...…..it was nice, but maybe not for me...…..at that Jason came back and said the correct ceviche was on it`s way and we could have the one they sent in error with no charge......well, we did like that one too.....so we did enjoy it!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A few minutes later Jason brought over the correct dish......and it was lovely too!!!!! nice and spicy...…..but the taste of the seafood really did still shine through...…….unbelievably fresh!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The music was well under way by now and it was so beautiful to listen to.....they were a good team and she could sing a song or two!!! We were enjoying our evening so much already...…..it`s a welcoming bar and it feels incredibly comfortable to be sitting in it...…….very relaxing...……*
> 
> *Tom then ordered one of his favourite rums......the Papas Pilar dark...….even I liked this one straight...…..but, I stuck to the wine now...…….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then rather surprisingly decided to order something else...…..this was a couple of hours later I have to say...…..we do like to nibble!!!!! *
> 
> *So, we asked for the pinchos de carne, which is steak and pineapple on skewers......and the yucca croquettes which didn't sound overly appealing to me, but I would try them of course...…..they were made up of chicken, chorizo, farmers cheese and a pineapple soubise...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were a treat!!!! Never thought I`d like them, but so tasty...…….and that's what we love about these little dishes, you can try so many things in little plates...…..the pinchos were as always beautiful, but again we forgot to ask for no yukky cilantro green sauce...…..but, we left that bit. *
> 
> 
> *By now it was late...…...and we began to yawn...…...I was ready for bed and Tom was the same...…...we got the check and paid it then headed the short walk to the elevators...….I was glad we didn't have to walk all the way back to RP tonight...…….*
> 
> 
> *I think we were both asleep before we hit the pillow. It`s funny how it can suddenly just hit you like that...…….of course the bed was incredibly comfortable which was marvelous for a good sleep...….*
> 
> *But, we were painfully aware we now only had two sleeps before we left this trip behind us. Tomorrow was our last full day.*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol I knew a vegas trip would eventually bubble to the surface!  Heck, you’re out that far, make a pit stop for a few nights, then head onto CA. .
> 
> Nice to see you check in ‘live’



Thanks Janet..........bit of a late response as I hadn’t checked in very much during our trip......

Oh yeah Vegas is in the plans!!! Between you and our friend at the hotel, I’m sure we can get some fabulous advice.........

The decision we have to make is whether to fly direct to Vegas from the UK (long flight) and 8 hour time difference from the U.K........stay for 3 nights and then fly down to Orlando for HHN or take a few days out of our Orlando trip and fly down then.......we would extend our trip to cover the days lost for Vegas...........

Decisions...........

Full California trip may be the following year though...........


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> It was so nice to meet you both!  My husband couldn't believe we just ran into you guys like that.  I tend to be a bit unobservant here at home, but I somehow have a knack for spotting people in the parks.  Glad you guys made it back before the rain.  I was worried my talking would have caused you guys to miss the boat.  I think we managed to get one ride in before the weather shut the water rides down and forced us to go have lunch instead, lol.



Hey!!! 

So glad to see you post!!

We just spoke of this when we were there......we were walking down the same spot and smiled at your husband shouting out to us that day.......it was Tom that heard him actually........I was kind of oblivious at that point......but glad we did hear your DH!! 

Oh yes, we were fine. Wouldn’t have minded if we had got wet......it was so nice to catch up with you and finally meet! You have a lovely family........your kids are adorable. 

Lunch is always a good option


----------



## pattyw

Welcome home!  Can't wait to read about your latest adventures and TR! Always looking for new things to add to our trip!


----------



## macraven

_So can I assume this trip is not completed and your newest journey will be in the works soon?

Do I need to create a section titled, "Schumi's travels?"
lol_


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Welcome home!  Can't wait to read about your latest adventures and TR! Always looking for new things to add to our trip!


 

Thanks........

Although to be honest I don’t think there’s anything new in this one.......we did some basic stuff that we’ve done before........but still had a blast!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So can I assume this trip is not completed and your newest journey will be in the works soon?
> 
> Do I need to create a section titled, "Schumi's travels?"
> lol_



Oh this one is done!! 

New one will be along soon though.........

I may have to call it the dullest trip report ever....... we really didn’t do much, although always seemed to be on the go...........

My own section.........lol.........


----------



## macraven

_I’m glad you have been sharing all your trips with us 


Since you go back to the darkside early September, I hope we will get another trippie from youse !_


----------



## macraven

_What am I saying hope you will....

I know you will share the next trip with the readers here_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m glad you have been sharing all your trips with us
> 
> 
> Since you go back to the darkside early September, I hope we will get another trippie from youse !_





macraven said:


> _What am I saying hope you will....
> 
> I know you will share the next trip with the readers here_



Thanks mac.......

Yes, new trip report will be up soon, albeit a slightly shorter one than usual........as I’m not really sure what we actually did this time.........didn’t do a whole lot!! Which was the idea after all.......just a chilling out trip! 

September of course will be busy!!!


----------



## Lstar311

Hi Schumi!  Is it possible that I saw you at RPR about 2 weeks ago?  I had read your trip report and saw your pics  prior to us going and when we were walking to the bus stop I feel like we passed you and your husband but of course when I realized it, it was too late!


----------



## schumigirl

Lstar311 said:


> Hi Schumi!  Is it possible that I saw you at RPR about 2 weeks ago?  I had read your trip report and saw your pics  prior to us going and when we were walking to the bus stop I feel like we passed you and your husband but of course when I realized it, it was too late!





It absolutely is possible it was us 

When we walk over to use the Club Lounge at RP from Sapphire Falls, we would have come out from the business centre near where the bus stop is and then we’d walk down past where Tchoup Chop was and on to the elevators. And we certainly did go over a couple of mornings for breakfast and a couple of times for an early evening glass of wine.....

I know what you mean about seeing someone then realising it’s them after you pass, I’ve done that a few times........it would have been lovely to say hello though to you and your family..........

Maybe next time.........

Hope you had a wonderful time during your stay at RP though.........we adore that hotel too!!


----------



## Lstar311

schumigirl said:


> It absolutely is possible it was us
> 
> When we walk over to use the Club Lounge at RP from Sapphire Falls, we would have come out from the business centre near where the bus stop is and then we’d walk down past where Tchoup Chop was and on to the elevators. And we certainly did go over a couple of mornings for breakfast and a couple of times for an early evening glass of wine.....
> 
> I know what you mean about seeing someone then realising it’s them after you pass, I’ve done that a few times........it would have been lovely to say hello though to you and your family..........
> 
> Maybe next time.........
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time during your stay at RP though.........we adore that hotel too!!


----------



## Lstar311

I knew it!  I told my husband and kids!  Haha.  We absolutely loved RPR.  I am in the process of reading all the hotel threads to see if we should change it up next time or go back.  What is your favorite resort?


----------



## macraven

_For passing time until Schumi gets her new and latest trip report up, I’m
rereading this present one!_


----------



## schumigirl

Lstar311 said:


> I knew it!  I told my husband and kids!  Haha.  We absolutely loved RPR.  I am in the process of reading all the hotel threads to see if we should change it up next time or go back.  What is your favorite resort?



Honestly don't know.

I love RPR and Sapphire...…..not sure I could only choose one of them now......they are both lovely. 

Everyone seems to know us at RP as we`ve been staying there for so long, but with lots of new starts there are loads of new faces...….of course there are still plenty of people that have been there for years.....

But, we are getting well known at Sapphire too...…..hopefully that's a good thing!!!!  It seems to be!!!

Both resorts have fun amenities......I love the pools they both have, as a non swimmer I`m happier in shallow water......lol......love the restaurants in both.....although my favourite onsite upscale restaurant is The Palm at HRH, despite not being fond of the hotel, it`s a place we enjoy going...…

Plenty of choices for both hotels though...…..

PB is nice too. 

The only one I dislike is Cabana Bay. Many enjoy it though, but for me it just doesn't click. 

Aventura of course is still to be explored...…...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _For passing time until Schumi gets her new and latest trip report up, I’m
> rereading this present one!_



lol...……

I see you`ve found the new one...…...


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you need to leave a trail of peanuts so all can find your latest trip report....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi you need to leave a trail of peanuts so all can find your latest trip report....._



lol.....I am getting a little confused myself...…..not that it takes much!!!!

Can`t blame jetlag any longer......fully recovered now......


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

I know I'm very late to the party but I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading your trip report. Sometimes I read them because they are very similar to how we tour and I want to see if people have good things to do that we can take advantage of. Sometimes I read them because they are totally different from how we tour. Yours is the latter. We have three young kids so there is no lounging in the room, getting up late or eating at odd hours. And definitely no lounging in Strong Water Tavern for us any time in the near future. It was really nice reading though. Someday I hope to get back to more relaxed touring when the kids are older. Thanks for the sneak peek into that world.


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I know I'm very late to the party but I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading your trip report. Sometimes I read them because they are very similar to how we tour and I want to see if people have good things to do that we can take advantage of. Sometimes I read them because they are totally different from how we tour. Yours is the latter. We have three young kids so there is no lounging in the room, getting up late or eating at odd hours. And definitely no lounging in Strong Water Tavern for us any time in the near future. It was really nice reading though. Someday I hope to get back to more relaxed touring when the kids are older. Thanks for the sneak peek into that world.



Late or not......you are very welcome!!!

I love reading some trip reports too.......for the same reasons........differences. 

Yep, it wouldn’t do if we were all the same...........with 3 young kids you do need some kind of structure, and yep, we are extremely relaxed in how we tour because we can. I certainly appreciate our way is not for everyone.......so many have rigid plans in place it’s almost like a military operation.........

We truly appreciate all our trips and love the lounging in StrongWater..........although I do still have to work at sleeping late........that we haven’t managed yet, or rather choose not to, we hate to miss the day........

But, thank you.......I’m glad to read you enjoyed reading this report.........


----------



## macraven

_Just stopping in here to reread some parts of this trip again _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just stopping in here to reread some parts of this trip again _



Lol......just tried to quote you on the other trip report!!!

Got mixed up.........

But, glad you’re still enjoying this one too........that’s nice to see........


----------



## macraven

_Im like a bad penny, I keep showing up...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Im like a bad penny, I keep showing up...._



lol...…...not a bad penny at all!!! 

I`m always glad anyone reads and comments at all!!!!


----------



## angshewas

schumigirl said:


> *Samuel had told us when the weather was going to hit later today, so we did consider the parks this morning...….but, we were going to go to Gaylord Palms for a visit.*



Carole, I've read all of your trip reports and love them! I especially enjoyed your Gaylord Palms pics this time around because I'm heading there for a work conference next month. It looks great! And yes, my husband and sons are meeting me afterward for a few days a Universal. We can't wait!


----------



## schumigirl

angshewas said:


> Carole, I've read all of your trip reports and love them! I especially enjoyed your Gaylord Palms pics this time around because I'm heading there for a work conference next month. It looks great! And yes, my husband and sons are meeting me afterward for a few days a Universal. We can't wait!



Oh that is fabulous!! 

I’m sure you’ll love it there......it is a beautiful hotel........very large!!

And then you get to do Universal with your family........doesn’t get better than that does it!! 

Have a wonderful time and thank you for the lovely comments..........


----------



## pepperandchips

I’ve been away from the Universal TR boards for a bit (trying to avoid temptation) but it looks like we are set to be back next month. I just binge read this whole report in a couple of evenings with my nightcap and in the mornings with my coffee. You are such a fabulous writer I always feel I am there with you and Tom! Why do I suddenly have a craving for tea...? 

Thanks as always for taking us along on your travels. Now I will get started on the September report!


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> I’ve been away from the Universal TR boards for a bit (trying to avoid temptation) but it looks like we are set to be back next month. I just binge read this whole report in a couple of evenings with my nightcap and in the mornings with my coffee. You are such a fabulous writer I always feel I am there with you and Tom! Why do I suddenly have a craving for tea...?
> 
> Thanks as always for taking us along on your travels. Now I will get started on the September report!



Lovely to see you Melinda!!!!! 

YAY...…….another visit to Universal...…...how exciting...…….oh temptation is so easy to indulge at times.....love it!!! Have you decided where you`re going to be staying or made any plans? Love hearing about others plans...…...

I`m so happy to hear you`ve enjoyed this one...….we had such a good time despite the rain that we seemed to have a lot of, particularly in the evenings.....which of course then we HAD to spend so much time in Strongwater Bar 

Thank you for the lovely comments.....I really appreciate them ...…..always lovely to hear...…..oh hope you enjoy the tea...….


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> Lovely to see you Melinda!!!!!
> 
> YAY...…….another visit to Universal...…...how exciting...…….oh temptation is so easy to indulge at times.....love it!!! Have you decided where you`re going to be staying or made any plans? Love hearing about others plans...…...
> 
> I`m so happy to hear you`ve enjoyed this one...….we had such a good time despite the rain that we seemed to have a lot of, particularly in the evenings.....which of course then we HAD to spend so much time in Strongwater Bar
> 
> Thank you for the lovely comments.....I really appreciate them ...…..always lovely to hear...…..oh hope you enjoy the tea...….



It's kind of a convoluted mess right now and lots of plans still up in the air. We made plans a long time back to spend Thanksgiving week in Orlando when I found an unbeatable rate for the Dolphin hotel over at Disney. So we booked that and are all sorted out for Saturday to Saturday with two rooms and my mom coming with us to celebrate the holiday doing something unique. We all have Disney annual passes so it's meant to be a leisurely trip where we're not too worried about getting on all of the rides since it will be so busy. I wanted to do a Universal day or two because R's birthday is on November 21, and Thanksgiving day November 22 so for a birthday present I thought we could do Universal and we all like it so well and haven't been there in a while. So I went ahead and booked the night at RPR - even if no one ends up spending the night sleeping in the room it would give us a place to go back to for a rest, a nicer place to park than the massive garages, and Express Pass. 

Well, R's mom had some changes of plans and ended up booking a resort for the same week in Orlando and they aren't Disney fans like we are, so they were talking to R about joining us for the Universal days so I thought we had a nice plan ready. But then (!!!) R's mom let him know that she and her husband are considering eyelid surgery (mind you all of this is coming through secondhand reports so if it sounds like nonsense it's not my fault! ) and R comes up with saying he didn't think we should spend all that money on the Universal part. 

AND to make matters more dramatic, Universal just announced the three or six extra months on annual passes and the lowest pass is so close to just a two day ticket. Plus, I already paid for the RPR room and telling him all of these things I think I have done a good job "selling it" and pretty much got R back to wanting to do our Universal days regardless of whether his mom and her husband join us those days.



So it's a mess right now! But I am catching up slowly on all your lovely reports since you do such a nice job showing off all the great things at Universal. Now I want to spend even more time there so we have the leisure time to enjoy Strongwater and Sal's and NBC Sports Grill (and, and, and... can you tell we like to eat?) But if we go for the APs we will definitely be back and can enjoy all those nice restaurants.

It's funny to "catch up" with all of your Disboards pals through reports. After reading all of your posts I always feel like I know you and Tom so well and of course that's silly since we've never met. But it was so nice to read about Tom retiring and Kyle doing so well with his job and to hear about your house updates and everything else. We had a wedding since the last time we were at Universal! In case you are silly like I am and like to keep up with Disboard friends' real life I posted some pictures here on my Disney report thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...ing-around-epcot.3693417/page-5#post-59534889

Thanks again for all the time you take to write such nice reports.  I'm almost caught up on September's report and then will go back to July! I have my trip report time machine ready!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Big Congratulations Melinda!!!!! 

Not sure how I missed that one as I do mooch over to Disney trip reports to read Caroline`s trip report...…..

What a beautiful day you had...….your dress is perfect. Genuinely perfect, it suits you and I doubt you could have found one better...….everything from the flowers, well done on them they are so beautiful, to the venue...….it looks amazing...…..

I often say to Tom although I loved our big wedding day, if I could go back I`d do something more intimate...…..and your venue was amazing!!! Food is ideal.....I honestly think you looked as though you had the best day ever. Your husband is a lucky man!!! 

Oh what a choice for your trip!!!! That is a lot of decisions...….and I have to say, I vote to get the AP!!!! And of course glad to hear you have RP booked already!!! 

Oh we love to eat too!!!! As our ever expanding waistlines show!!!! But, that's what vacations are for...…..

I know what you mean about feeling as if you know people...…..I think you can tell a lot from how someone writes and you can get a genuine feel for people.....good and even bad at times...….lol......that's another story!!! But, I am so glad you`ve enjoyed them, it really does mean a lot...….

And good luck with the decisions.....and definitely don't be a stranger...…..it`s lovely to catch up with you...…..and congratulations again.....you looked beautiful!!!


----------



## ckmiles

Quiet night at home which I spent re-reading your fabulous report.  We are thinking of a trip in May (we have AP's so they must be used)  so I wanted to see what the weather was like, and enjoy your food and beverage pics again.   Weather looks hot and rainy. But Im pretty sure that wont stop us....


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Quiet night at home which I spent re-reading your fabulous report.  We are thinking of a trip in May (we have AP's so they must be used)  so I wanted to see what the weather was like, and enjoy your food and beverage pics again.   Weather looks hot and rainy. But Im pretty sure that wont stop us....



Awww thanks Cyndi........I’m glad that passed part of your evening........

Yes, May was a little rainier than usual according to locals last year, but this May is going to be better........ and it really didn’t impact us in any way except we didn’t get any night time pool visits.......but not an issue......

Hope you do get a trip booked up....yep, gotta make use of those AP!!!!


----------

